# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Сценарии

## Гульназ

девочки, дублирую свое предложение. 
давайте писать каких казахских героев мы используем. иной раз голову ломаешь, кого бы еще придумать? 
у меня на наурыз на конях "приезжали" Алдар Косе и Тасша Бала. как всегда "кто кого переврет") и в конце был Айтыс.(у меня чисто казахские группы и у родителей довольно высокие планки - в плане языка и обычаев)

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Гульназ, добрый день. На казахские праздники и не только? мы тоже берем Алдара Косе, Тазша бала, Кыдыр ата, Шығай бая, Мыстан кемпір. А еще девчата просматривают казахские народные сказки и берут из них подходящих героев. Ну а если нужно взять еще кого-нибудь? просто делают перевод их имен.

----------


## viktorya07

> По-моему Вы выкладывали сценарий Наурыза до сбоя форума! Повторите, пожалуйста, не успела скачать. 
> Недавно приобрела книги со сценариями на русском языке "Наурыз", "День Независимости РК". Автор - Ольга Корябкина. Если кому-то надо, могу потихоньку начать сканировать!


Действительно, не нахожу своего сообщения!

Еще раз:
*Наурыз келді*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Алена, конечно выкладывайте книжки! У всех такие же проблемы с материалом!
Будем очень благодарны!

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

а вот сценарий
“АЙНАЛАЙЫН АҚ АНАМ”

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

а вот новогодний для старшей группы и стихи:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

2 СӘБИ ТОБЫ

КҮЗГІ ОРМАНДА


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Гульназ

Залға балалардың тобы кіреді « шанада» .
ЖҮРГІЗУШІ:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

[QUOTE=Alena Aleksa;2731212]
А пока у меня просьба! Выложите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь песни к лету на каз.языке - ноты, тексты для малышей. Мой сад на ремонте, книги все запечатаны в саду. Пошла на подработку и ничего нет!

Алена, у меня есть несколько песен, но я не умею выкладывать ноты - у нас нет сканера. как еще можно выложить ноты?  для какой именно группы надо?
а пока перевод песни "чок да чок" 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

девочки, этот стих сочинила талантливейшая женщина - я когда-то работала вместе с ней в саду в другом городе. она сочинила стих о Казахстане. может кому пригодится.

БАРАШЕВА НИНА НИКОЛАЕВНА

Горжусь тобой я, Казахстан Великий, 
Гербом и флагом дорожу, 
Под музыку святого гимна
Твою я славу воспою.

У каждого из нас есть уголок,
Он малой Родиной зовется,
Куда бы в жизни нас не занесло, 
Он в нашем сердце песней отзовется.

Я в Казахстане родилась
И этим я горжусь по праву.
Есть много мест, но  Рудный мой
Пришелся с детства мне по нраву.

Люблю я светлый город мой,
Он дорог мне зимой и летом.
То утопает в зелени садов,
То запорошен белым снегом.

Люблю народ живущий рядом,
Своим трудом он знаменит.
Его горнодобычи слава
По всей республике гремит.

За город выйдешь – степь волнует
Разнообразием цветов.
Весною маки и тюльпаны
Краснеют, мимо не пройдешь.
А наберешь букет огромный – 
От запаха с ума сойдешь.

По осени рожь колосится, 
На солнце золотом блестит.
Работа в поле хлебороба
До поздней осени кипит.

Я с материнским молоком
Любовь к стране своей впитала.
Ращу детей и верю в то, 
Что будущее лучше станет.

----------


## Гульназ

На Востоке.

Праздник начинается танцем «Туркестан»

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Мусиенко (22.03.2016)

----------


## viktorya07

Девочки, есть ли идеи по поводу празднования Дня Астаны?
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

А я делюсь сценарием прошлогодним! Как всегда "высасывали из пальца"!

*УЛЫБКИ АСТАНЫ
Развлечение ко Дню Астаны*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

lencom2007 (05.07.2016), oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Любовь В.А. (29.06.2016), Мусиенко (04.10.2016)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> УЛЫБКИ АСТАНЫ
> Развлечение ко Дню Астаны


Замечательный сценарий! огромное спасибо!!! Скажите, а что это за инсценировка "Байтерек"? Я, к сожалению, на День столицы всегда в отпуске.

Нашла у себя сценарий Наурыза позапрошлогодний.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот сценарий Дня Республики.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Мусиенко (15.09.2022)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Ещё один сценарий Дня Республикию


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Сценарий
ДОМБРА – ДУША КАЗАХСКОГО  НАРОДА.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот Новый год в средней группе
Жаңа жылға арналған мерекеік ертеңгілік өткізілетін, әсем безендірілген залға балалар қол ұстасып кіреді


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Дирол

Девочки, привет всем! В прошлом году проводила праздник  "День рождения столицы", собрав весь знакомый детям материал.  Может, кому-нибудь пригодится.
Участок украшен как ярмарочная площадь с прилавками, товаром, сценой.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Дирол

3 года назад проводила открытое музыкальное занятие "Звени, домбра - наследие отцов". Сценарий печатался в журнале, но может кому и понадобится.
Оформление центральной стены: панно   «Джайляу». 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Ликсанна

Добрый вечер, девочки! Спасибо вам за материал, за песенки, танцы, сценарии! 
Теперь легче будет готовиться к праздникам вместе с вами.
это 8 марта. Воспитатели переводили, а я печатала. Может, пригодится?

«Бүгін аналардың мерекесі»
Утренник в средней группе «А»

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## irina11

Девчата вот сценарий к Дню города, мы его в музее показывали.
Гүлдей жайна,  Астана 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Не заметим как пролетит лето. А там уже подготовка к осенним праздникам. Раз День Республики выпал, давайте делиться осенними праздниками!
Нашла у себя в закромах осенний утренник в средней группе.

Әуен ыргағымен балалар кіріп, орындықтарға отырады.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

*Добрый день! Попытаюсь вставить сценарий праздника Дня Конституции РК* 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Добавляю стихи о Гербе РК и о Флаге РК.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Песня "Қошақаным" в комплекте 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/18521854

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Нашла у себя небольшой праздник, посвящённый Неделе языков, проводимый с сентябре. Может кому пригодится.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

выставляю День Независимости, можно кое-что из него взять на праздник Конституции
Вход в зал, построение.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Звучит музыка, дети уходят в группу.

В этом году будем отмечать 15-летие Конституции

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

[IMG]http://*********org/617690m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/621786m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/619738m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/609498m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/612570m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/600282m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

[IMG]http://*********org/592090m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/591066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


это подборка стихов к осеннему празднику.
А это сказка, которую ставила с детьми рус.гр.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится.

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Эту сказку "Теремок" на каз. яз. для русских групп предложила рук. театрального кружка я-с №5 Амина Бижановна, за что ей спасибо!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Сценка к 8 Марта "Үш ана"


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Сценка к выпуску "Портфель"



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

[IMG]http://*********org/632386m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/623170m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/617026m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/620098m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/609858m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Нашла в инете праздник "Наурыз". Может кому пригодится

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот ещё Наурыз.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот ещё праздник "Наурыз"

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Информация о Наурызе!

Наурыз, Навруз, Ноуруз, Науруз – восточный Новый год! 
Итак, немного о празднике: Праздник Наурыз существует у восточных народов с древних времен. Его празднуют в Узбекистане, Таджикистане, Кыргызстане, Иране, Пакистане, Афганистане и других странах, где исповедуют ислам. В Казахстане Наурыз стал праздником с 1988 года, а официальное признание он приобрел 15 марта 1991 года, когда президент страны своим указом объявил день весеннего равноденствия праздником весны — Наурыз¬мейрамы. Суть его – единство человека с природой. Стоит отметить, что у каждого народа, кто признает Наурыз, — свои традиции и обряды празднования. Во многом обычаи похожи, хотя есть свои, отличные друг от друга, методы воплощения пожеланий и примет. 
Издревле считалось, что в день Наурыза происходит обновление в природе: гремит первый весенний гром, набухают почки на деревьях, буйно прорастает зелень. Народы Востока отмечали его в доисламскую эпоху, позднее ему придали уже исламскую окраску. Однако он сохранил преимущественно земледельческие обряды. Празднование наступления весны в день весеннего равноденствия символизировало вечное обновление жизни. 
А потому к встрече Нового года – Наурыз – на Востоке готовятся заранее. Очищают улицы, арыки, родники, сажают деревья. Существует поверье, что только в чистый дом входит счастье. В день 22 марта необходимо простить своим врагам самые страшные обиды, а потому люди стараются сказать друг другу и всем окружающим как можно больше слов благодарности и приветствия. Не забывается и о всем известном восточном гостеприимстве и благотворительности – в день начала праздника нужно обязательно накормить голодного и одарить обездоленного. 
У казахов, узбеков, уйгуров и других народов Средней Азии традиции Наурыза и его атрибуты передавались из поколения в поколение. Таджики называли его «Гульгардон», «Гульнавруз», татары – «Нардуган», древним грекам он был известен как «Патрих». Сегодня Наурыз дружно отмечают все народы на Великом Шелковом пути. Он красочно празднуется в Иране, Азербайджане, Афганистане, Узбекистане, Таджикистане, Кыргызстане, Казахстане, в западных провинциях Китая, у курдов в Турции, у татар и башкир на юге России. 
В казахском народе повелось: чем щедрее будет отмечен праздник Наурыз, тем благополучнее пройдет год. Отсюда — изобилие праздничных обычаев и атрибутов. В ночь перед торжеством в знак пожелания обилия молока, урожая и дождя все емкости наполняли молоком, айраном, зерном, ключевой водой, а в день Наурыза все при встрече заключали друг друга в объятия, высказывали самые добрые пожелания. 
Празднование Наурыза начиналось традиционной встречей рассвета, связанной со старинным ритуалом: «Если увидишь родник — расчищай его исток». Встречая рассвет, все взрослое население, взяв в руки лопаты, кетмени, собиралось у родника или арыка. Очистив источник, все вместе под руководством почтенных стариков сажали деревья. После этого три человека в образе жыршы¬зазывал обходили все улицы, площади, дворы и звали всех на праздник. Празднование сопровождалось массовыми играми, развлечениями, удалые джигиты участвовали в традиционных скачках. В эти дни готовилось много еды, которая символизировала достаток и изобилие в наступающем году. Трапеза приурочивалась к полудню, до и после которой мулла читал молитвы. Затем старший по возрасту давал благословение (бата), чтобы из года в год благополучие не покидало семьи. Перед аксакалами ставились семь чаш с наурыз-коже. Кстати, праздничное блюдо начинают готовить перед рассветом – в три часа ночи. А во время восхода солнца все выходят навстречу новому дню и угощают друг друга наурыз-коже. 
Праздничный день заканчивался представлением, где два акына в стихотворной форме состязались в песнях. Айтыс прекращался с заходом солнца, это значило, что добро побеждает зло. Затем разжигали костер, и люди с заженными от него факелами обходили все окрестности селения, пели и плясали, тем самым завершая праздник весеннего обновления и равноденствия. 
У татар традиционные предновогодние обряды и ритуалы начинаются с появлением бутонов первых весенних цветов. Группы людей, чаще дети, начинают ходить с букетами подснежников или тюльпанов по домам и распевать песни, посвященные наступлению весны. Хозяева приглашают певцов в дом, произносят различные пожелания для своих близких и гостей, угощают их праздничными сладостями, блюдами и дарят им подарки. В день празднования Наурыза города и села превращаются в большой очаг торжеств, все радуются и ликуют, высказывают друг другу самые наилучшие пожелания. Одним из основных и популярных предвестников наступления Наурыза у татар была последняя среда уходящего года, известная под названием «Чоршанба¬сури» и «Чоршанбе¬охирон». Этот предновогодний праздник связан с культом огня и по сей день распространен также среди таджиков и азербайджанцев. До наступления сумерек люди зажигали факелы и под аккомпанементы флейт, барабанов и национальных инструментов сурны и дойры направлялись к берегам рек. Там разжигали костер, пели песни, плясали, прыгали через костер, купались. Совершалось это в целях избавления от всяких болезней, несчастий, бедствий. Кроме того, за две недели до праздника в посуду сажаются зерна пшеницы и укладываются в теплое место. Взошедшие всходы пшеницы у татар являются символом нового года и ими украшают праздничные столы. 
Конечно, для земледельческих народов традиция празднования Наурыза имела чисто практические корни – начало весенне¬полевых работ. Например, раньше у таджиков до начала вспашки одна из девочек селения преподносила плугарю на подносе несколько гранатов, а он, разрезав их, бросал зерна в землю – как залог будущего плодородия. Издревле в земледельческих оазисах Узбекистана на Наурыз устраивались большие народные гулянья, праздничные базары, конные скачки, собачьи и петушиные бои. Этот праздник сопровождается состязаниями народных певцов и сказителей, единоборствами всадников и борьбой богатырей. После празднования первого дня Навруза, как говорят сами узбеки, обычно начинаются полевые работы, которые также сопровождаются выполнением различных обрядов. Например, первую борозду проводит самый уважаемый и старейший член общины. Афганцы же в первый день Нового года поднимают праздничный разноцветный флаг. Считается: если флаг поднимается легко, то и год будет благополучным. Флаг не спускают в течение 9 дней. В Афганистане день весеннего равноденствия носит еще название Руз-е Дехкан – День крестьянина, или Руз-е Нехолыпони – День посадки саженцев. Перед выходом в поле земледельцы устраивают торжественные гулянья с песнями и плясками, игрой на народных инструментах. Рога и шею волов, запряженных для первой вспашки весенних полей, иногда смазывают ароматическим маслом. 
Башкиры, как утверждают специалисты, переняли празднование Наурыза у ираноязычных племен, которые прежде обитали в долине реки Урал. В конце марта в этих краях погода еще не совсем весенняя, а потому праздник чем¬то напоминает русскую Масленицу. Избранный всей общиной распорядитель торжеств с компанией молодых парней обходит по очереди все дворы. Они прославляют хозяев за домовитость и щедрость, после чего получают от них продукты для общей трапезы, вышитые изделия для награждения участников состязаний в беге, танцоров и мастеров горлового пения – узляу. 
Многие традиции с течением временем и переменой эпох забылись, но суть торжества весны и природы осталась неизменной. Сегодня этот восточный праздник стал одинаково дорог представителям всех 130 национальностей, проживающих в Казахстане. Так что можно смело сказать, что день весеннего равноденствия превратился во всенародный Новый год. И это по-настоящему культурное, духовное единение всех народов, которые поют, танцуют, веселятся и гуляют, отмечая новый период в круговороте жизни. 
Наурыз – символ обновления, очищения, любви и красоты! 
Наурыз – жаңару мен тазару, махаббат пен сұлүлық мерекесі! 
Пусть Наурыз принесет благополучие, радость и добро! 
Наурыз амандық, қуанышб жақсылық әкелсін! 
Наурыз приходит с весной. Расцветает природа. Пусть этот праздник принесет в жизнь новые и хорошие изменения. 
Наурыз көктемде келеді. Табиғат өзгеше түрге енеді. Бұл мереке өміріңізге жақсы өзгеріс әкелсін!

----------

Мусиенко (17.03.2018)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот ещё сценарий с инета. Правда для школы, но стихи могут пригодиться и детсадовцам. Праздник подходит и для Первомая.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Следующая сценка для Наурыза.

"Праздник в ауле"

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## лариса 25

Здравствуйте! Это просто замечательно, что появилась такая тема, помогающая найти материалы для каз. праздников. хочу поделиться своим сценарием ко Дню Независимости. прошу прощения за стихи на каз. языке? на компе не установлен каз. шрифт.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчата, откуда взялся этот сценарий уже не помню, наверное с курсов, но может кому пригодится
КВН на тему «Мой город»
(группа предшкольной подготовки)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Прощаются и уходят.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

а вот еще сценарий, но уже наш
Дети входят в зал.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## viktorya07

> Дети входят в зал.
> Вед: Как красива золотая осень,
> Сколько ярких красок в ней играет
> И в такую сказочную пору,
> Казахстан наш день рожденья отмечает.


День Республики ведь упразднили?!!
Хотя жаль, потому что этот праздник из всех республиканских детям более понятен и близок (проще объяснить!). Нам сказали проводить не надо и даже праздник Осени по желанию!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> День Республики ведь упразднили?!!
> Хотя жаль, потому что этот праздник из всех республиканских детям более понятен и близок (проще объяснить!). Нам сказали проводить не надо и даже праздник Осени по желанию!


Виктория! Мне тоже жалко этого праздника, тем более по времени проведения был очень удобен. А Независимость всегда впопыхах. Мне вот интересно, в России разве проводят этот праздник. Что-то я сценариев их не нахожу.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Да, девчонки я с вами согласна, ведь день рождения республики объяснить намного проще, чем независимость, да и проводить удобней, а в декабре не знаешь за что хвататься то ли за Независимость, то ли за Новый год, мы обычно всегда проводили концерт среди старших групп на Независимость, подспорьем был материал разученный ко Дню республики плюс кое-что зимнее. А в этом году сказали проводить в середине октября осенние развлечения, а Независимость желательно утренником.

----------


## лариса 25

Предлагаю отрывок из праздника (очень смешной, если у детей получится выразительно обыграть). наши родители были в восторге.
Под музыку выходят мальчики-джентельмены.
1-й джентельмен: В день весенний все сверкает,
И кругом мимоз букеты –
Мы, мужчины, поздравляем,
Милых дам на всей планете.
2-й джентельмен: Құрметті сүйікті әйелдер!
Көктем мерекесі кұтты болсын!
3-й джентельмен: Wait and yellow red and blue
Take the  :flower:  they are for you!
(Уайт энд еллоу ред энд блю
Тайк зе флаувер зей а фо ю).
4-й джентельмен: Эме ле флер, Эме ле фам,
Бонжур месье, Бонжур мадам!
5-й джентельмен: С праздником светлым
С праздником ясным,
С праздником нежным,
Чудесным прекрасным.
6-й джентельмен: С праздником ласки,
Любви и вниманья,
С праздником женского 
Очарованья!
1-й джентельмен: Ну а ты чего молчишь? Давай, начинай, твоя очередь.
2-й джентельмен: Давайте сейчас потолкуем о них,
О самых любимых и дорогих!
3-й джентельмен: Ребята, я вчера на прогулке встретил одну девочку, во!
Глазки – вишенки, щечки – персики, фигура – груша. Что это? Любовь?
4-й джентельмен: Это авитаминоз! Пейте соки, ешьте фрукты
Каждый час и круглый год,
И тогда вы проживете
Без хлопот и без забот.
5-й джентельмен: Я скажу, друзья, вам прямо,
Просто и без лишних слов:
Всех милей для меня Яна,
Все в жизни для нее отдать готов.
Яночка, милая, взгляни на меня,
Конфеты, игрушки, все для тебя.
Но ты и не смотришь,
Все думы о ней,
Ах, как хочу я жениться на ней.
6-й джентельмен: Дружище, мой тебе совет,
Чем меньше женщину мы любим,
Тем больше нравимся мы ей.
1-й джентельмен: А моя Дашка сегодня отказалась со мной танцевать,
Видите ли рубашка у меня по цвету не подходит к ее платью.
2-й джентельмен: Не переживай, дорогой друг,
Окончательное решение женщины редко бывает последним.
А теперь попросим вниманья
И послушать мальчишечьи страданья.

«Мальчишечьи страдания» - частушки.

3-й джентельмен: Вау! А где же наши девчонки?
Под музыку выбегают девочки: 
1-я дев.: Нас всегда вы обижали,
Подзатыльники давали,
2-я дев.: И игрушки отбирали,
И косички нам трепали.
3-я дев.: Мы хотим вам всем сказать,
Что хотим вас наказать!
Мальчики: За все, в чем виноваты – вы простите нас, девчата.
Не держите зла на нас, все равно мы любим вас!
Мальчики садятся на одно колено, девочки подходят к ним.

Парная пляска.

----------


## Гульназ

*Ольга,* когда мероприятие мальчика? на перерезание пут обязательно "ак жол", шашу, аже,которая будет проводить обряд, песня, которую Алена выше предложила. я могу найти слова, которые надо в этом случае сказать на казахском. а выход ребенка??? можно "на лошади, верблюде" или "на троне каком-нибудь" придумать.  :cool:

*Алена,* ну как фестиваль языков? вот что я проводила. не нашли платье Мари Поппинс- сделали Мистера Блэка. кое что взяла у Орбит. за что ей спасибо!  :flower: 

22 сентября - "ДЕНЬ ЯЗЫКОВ"

Под музыку в зал входят дети.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

вот прошлогодний концерт ко дню языков
КОНЦЕРТ «ДОСТЫҚ ТІЛІ БАРЛЫҒЫНА ТҮСІНІКТІ»
«ЯЗЫК ДРУЖБЫ ПОНЯТЕН ВСЕМ»


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

ДЕВОЧКИ, ЛОВИТЕ ПЕРЕВОД "СПОР ОВОЩЕЙ".


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Мусиенко (12.08.2018)

----------


## irina11

Девчонки это было занятие где дети средней группы ставили   сказку  на казахском ,как русская "лубяная избушка " где у лисы был ледяной домик, а у зайца лубяной
«Қоян мен түлкі»


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## лариса 25

Не за горами День Независимости. Девочки, вы проводите как праздник или развлечение? Мы в саду проводим праздник, но очень тяжело готовится сразу к двум праздникам + Новый год, на детей нагрузка очень большая.
Предлагаю праздник, который проводила в прошлом году. За основу взяла сценарий Т.Кулиновой. Прошел хорошо.Хочу в этом году повторить. Приношу извенения за стихи на каз.яз., на компе раньше не было шрифта, писала русским, а теперь поставила, но ошибки исправляла по памяти. пусть ваши казаховеды проверят на ошибки сами.
Дети под музыку входят в зал.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки, всем большой привет! 4 месяца не была на форуме - так сложились обстоятельства. А тут такие новости. Все новое! А так привыкла к старому дизайну. 
Скоро Новый год. Все наверно уже начали готовиться. Предлагаю сценарий, может кому понадобится!
]Утренник для детей подготовительной группы.
ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ В НОВОГОДНЕМ ЛЕСУ

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


  ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!!!

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

ого-го! сколько всего я пропустила!
закончилась наша "сумасшедшая" аттестация сада. ко мне лично претензий не было. сидели на одном утреннике-охали да ахали, даже на мое занятие не зашли. Ольга, Алена, низкий вам поклон за помощь в документации. 

спасибо всем девочкам за новогодний материал. осталось теперь все "переварить"  :Derisive: 

Лорена, извини, да, я забыла про тебя. я еще не обращалась к девочкам. совсем из головы вылетело. обязательно в понедельник спрошу. 

Tauran, спасибо за огромный материал! казаховед ваш переводит? умница! только  барабан - дауылпаз. я немного по-другому пою ваши песенки.  если получится завтра выложу.

Виола, какая ты молодец! вы всегда пишите сценарии на 2 языках?

----------


## ВИОЛA

Гульназ! Отвечаю искренне : нет, не всегда! Но стараюсь, по мере возможности включать. Вообще то у нас в саду нет казахских групп. У нас интернациональный контингент детей. А требуют сейчас чтоб было 50 на 50. Но казахского материала мало и бывает  музыка меня не "зацепляет", тогда , естественно беру много на русском. Ну сказки, сценки беру русские - казаховед мне переводит. С этим проблем нет. а вот с музыкой!!! Надеюсь на наш Форум и ВАС, дорогие девочки! Думаю дело сдвинется с мертвой точки!!!
А сейчас выкладываю сценарий к Новому году. Сразу скажу - не мой! (Знакомой с казахского сада)
Может кому пригодится.
Келе жатыр Жаңа жыл!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРАЙ
 :Viannen 20:

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки, всем привет! Гульназ, я очень за тебя и за ваш сад  рада, Виоле огромное рахмет за сценарии. вот мой прошлогодний новый год в казахской группе.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

ольга, по вашей просьбе. извините, что так долго. - болела, инет не работал.

СТАРШАЯ ГРУППА – 
 Радуга 2009

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Елена Курлюк

Девочки, это мой утренник в этом году. Если кому-то будет интересно размещу ссылки на музыку.
_" ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"
Утренник для старших и подготовительных групп._

Действующие лица: 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Гульназ

> Девочки, это мой утренник в этом году. Если кому-то будет интересно размещу ссылки на музыку.
> _" ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА"
> Утренник для старших и подготовительных групп._
> 
> Действующие лица: 
> Взрослые: 	
> Ведущий
> Дед Мороз
> Нехочуха
> ...


интересный сюжет. конечно нам интересно - размещайте ссылки на музыку)))  :Grin: 
еще вопрос: гусары - под какую музыку вы танцуете - мне не разрешают в каз.группах включать песни на рус.языке. и если можно опишите, пожалуйста, движения.

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> интересный сюжет. конечно нам интересно - размещайте ссылки на музыку))) 
> еще вопрос: гусары - под какую музыку вы танцуете - мне не разрешают в каз.группах включать песни на рус.языке. и если можно опишите, пожалуйста, движения.






> интересный сюжет. конечно нам интересно - размещайте ссылки на музыку))) 
> еще вопрос: гусары - под какую музыку вы танцуете - мне не разрешают в каз.группах включать песни на рус.языке. и если можно опишите, пожалуйста, движения.


Дорогая Гульназ! Гусары у меня танцуют под песню которую исполняет А.Миронов в фильме " О бедном гусаре замолвите слово". Я закачаю музыку в Народ , а потом размещу ссылки. постраюсь сделать побыстрее. Очень плохо, что не разрешают использовать музыку на рус. языке. У нас в этом отношении проще, дети поют и на русском в каз. группах и на казахском- в русских. Гномики танцуют под песню "Гномики" гр. Дельфин. В подготовительной казахской группе девочка у меня поет на русском языке эту песню под минусовку, а мальчики танцуют.Танец гусаров очень простой. Я не усложняла движения, т.к. у детей не было вообще муз. занятий( я пришла в этот сад только в конце сентября). Вот движения танца:
1куплет- мальчики выходят маршевым шагом и строятся в две колонны. Припев: имитируют игру на трубе, на повтор: имитируют игру на барабане.
2куплет-выполняют"расческу":а) меняются местами в колоннах и на окончание муз. фразы поворачиваются лицом к зрителям и приставляют правую руку к виску(отдают честь); б)-возвращаются на место-отдают честь; в)-делают шаг вперед правой ногой, приставляют левую ногу к правой. Шаг назад левой ногой, приставляют правую ногу к левой. Шаг в сторону правой ногой, приставляют левую ногу к правой. Шаг в сторону левой ногой, приставляют правую ногу к левой.ПРИПЕВ,- имитируют иргу на трубе, затем игру на барабане. Уходят маршируя из зала-правая рука у виска, левая прижата к туловищу. Гульназ,если движения с шагами затруднительны для ваших деток, то просто повторите "расческу". Не смотря на то, что в танце не очень много движений, смотрится он очень зрелищно за счет костюмов и веселой музыки. Дети танцуют его с удовольствием! А вообще, я предлагаю Вам подружиться, будем обмениваться опытом и идеями. постараюсь разместить свое оформление на новый год. Делаю его на поролоне, обтягиваю тканью и синтепоном. Если интересно, напишу подробнее. Удачи!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Лариса вот
    НОВЫЙ ГОД В СТРАНЕ ЧУДАКОВ
для детей среднего возраста
Рева-ребенок подготовительной группы
Двое из борца - воспитатели
Дед - мороз - взрослый
Снегурочка-ребенок подготовительной  группы
ХОД ПРАЗДНИКА
Дети входят в зал под песню «Чудаки» и исполняют небольшой танец под эту песню.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


может и еще кому пригодится

----------


## Захарова Ольга

двое из ларца это воспитатели, остальные танцы по показу. если что, пиши.

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Девочки, провела праздники ко дню Независимости. Методист с казахских групп тут же испортила настроение - видите ли, песни она слышит уже четыре раза, надо что-то новенькое. Но ведь это русские группы.
День независимости

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Это я проводила с подготовишками, а на старшей группе - развлечение "Сказание о золотом человеке". И еще одно замечание прозвучало - зачем в старшей группе вставили танцы подготовительной группы. Просто хореограф не успевала подготовить со старшими, и решили гостями пригласить подготовишек.

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Наташенька, милая , учись абстрагироваться, да не обращай ты внимание на это руководство, главное чтоб тебе самой понравилось, поверь это самое главное.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Наталья Владимировна! Не обращайте внимания на замечания! Видать в этот день кто-то "встал не с той ноги". Хотя нам "эстетам" всегда тяжело реагировать на замечания. Музыканты, по-моему, самые ранимые люди! Я даже иногда завидую тем, кто спокойно выслушивает критику в свой адрес, разворачивается и как ни в чём не бывало идёт с работы домой. А тут придёшь и ещё потом долго переосмысливаешь ситуацию...

----------


## irina11

Всем привет!!!!!! Наталья Владимировна не обращайте на методиста внимание, главное чтобы остались дети довольны и родители, а песни и утренники не для "ВАЖНОЙ " администрации..... Ставьте их тоже на место, по методике, методисты должны с музыкантами и воспитателями писать сценарий....но их нет так что пусть радуются, что вы с ними работаете!!!!!!!!!Флен спасибо за музыку...............ты как всегда палочка выручалочка............

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Может кому пригодится.
День рождения у Снегурочки.
Музыкально-спортивное развлечение для детей подготовительной группы.



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Всем казахстанцам привет! Наконец-то и у нас будет своя страничка! Спасибо Ирине!


*ДЕВОЧКИ,ДОРОГИЕ! ДОБРОЕ ВСЕМ УТРО! ПРЕДЛАГАЮ НАЧАТЬ ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ к 8 МАРТА. Для начала выкладываю свой прошлогодний утренник на русском языке. Мои девочки переводили на казахский(кроме инсценировки), к сожалению у меня нет сценария на казахском, но может кому-то пригодится. Если у кого-то есть песенки, выкладывайте!Заранее СПАСИБО*!
УТРЕННИК 8 МАРТА
для детей подготовительной группы 

В праздничный зал входят мамы, бабушки, сотрудники детсада, садятся на места. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



РЕПЕРТУАР:
1.Вход  девочек:  фонограмма песни «Мамочка, моя милая».
2.Песня Иванникова «Самая хорошая».
3.Песня Савельева «Неразлучные друзья» (минус).
4.Песня про бабушку (минус).
5.Казахский танец (фонограмма диска с песнями Р.Рымбаевой).
6.Песня « Разноцветная игра» (минус).
7.Танец с зонтиками «Дождинки» (фонограмма студии «Дельфин»).
8.Песня «Ладошка» (минус).
9..Песня «Карлсон» (минус).

----------


## Елена Курлюк

*А это прошлогодний утренник для малышей.*
УТРЕННИК 8 МАРТА ВО 2-ой МЛАДШЕЙ ГРУППЕ ДОШКОЛЬНОЙ ГИМНАЗИИ №36 г.АКТАУ
2010 год
Музыкальный руководитель КУРЛЮК Елена Викторовна

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



К О Н Е Ц.

----------


## Гульназ

2 мл. - ср. гр.


Музыкамен  залға Мысық ана ұлдармен кіреді.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Добрый день всем!
Девочки предлагаю минусовку , специально ее заказывала.
Это песня - разговор дочери и мамы. Мы ее пели дуэтом с девочкой из подготовительной группы. Я выступала вместо мамы. Проигрыш большой- мы с ней танцевали.
Всегда беру на выпуск, но можно и на 8 марта. Если есть мамочки, которые "потянут" - можно подключить.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА!

----------


## ВИОЛA

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21463024

Вот ссылочка на эту песню

----------


## ВИОЛA

Вот предлагаю сценарий на 8 марта. Может пригодится.
 «ТЕЛЕВИЗИОННЫЙ КАЛЕЙДОСКОП»
Подготовительная группа

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




ЗАВТРА БУДЕТ ЛУЧШЕ, ЧЕМ ВЧЕРА! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Ликсанна

Добрый вечер, девочки! Наша казаховед просила, может у кого-то есть небольшое стихотворение про аул на казахском языке и про Казахстан, чтобы было красивое и не сложное. Нужно на конкурс "Тілашар" для детей старшей русской группы. Пожалуйста, спросите у своих, а может вы и сами знаете. Спасибо!

----------


## лариса 25

Предлагаю начало праздник для старшей группы. проводила в прошлом году, было очень смешно и интересно.
Вед.:  Сколько народу – поглядите!
Сколько бабушек и мам –
Красивых и прекрасных дам!
Сегодня есть на то причины,
Чтоб вас поздравили мужчины!

Под музыку выходят мальчики-джентельмены.
1-й джентельмен: В день весенний все сверкает,
И кругом мимоз букеты –
Мы, мужчины, поздравляем,
Милых дам на всей планете.
2-й джентельмен: Құрметті сүйікті әйелдер!
Көктем мерекесі кұтты болсын!
3-й джентельмен: Wait and yellow red and blue
Take the  :flower:  they are for you!
(Уайт энд еллоу ред энд блю
Тайк зе флаувер зей а фо ю).
4-й джентельмен: Эме ле флер, Эме ле фам,
Бонжур месье, Бонжур мадам!
5-й джентельмен: С праздником светлым
С праздником ясным,
С праздником нежным,
Чудесным прекрасным.
6-й джентельмен: С праздником ласки,
Любви и вниманья,
С праздником женского 
Очарованья!
1-й джентельмен: Ну а ты чего молчишь? Давай, начинай, твоя очередь.
2-й джентельмен: Давайте сейчас потолкуем о них,
О самых любимых и дорогих!
3-й джентельмен: Ребята, я вчера на прогулке встретил одну девочку, во!
Глазки – вишенки, щечки – персики, фигура – груша. Что это? Любовь?
4-й джентельмен: Это авитаминоз! Пейте соки, ешьте фрукты
Каждый час и круглый год,
И тогда вы проживете
Без хлопот и без забот.
5-й джентельмен: Я скажу, друзья, вам прямо,
Просто и без лишних слов:
Всех милей для меня Яна,
Все в жизни для нее отдать готов.
Яночка, милая, взгляни на меня,
Конфеты, игрушки, все для тебя.
Но ты и не смотришь,
Все думы о ней,
Ах, как хочу я жениться на ней.
6-й джентельмен: Дружище, мой тебе совет,
Чем меньше женщину мы любим,
Тем больше нравимся мы ей.
1-й джентельмен: А моя Дашка сегодня отказалась со мной танцевать,
Видите ли рубашка у меня по цвету не подходит к ее платью.
2-й джентельмен: Не переживай, дорогой друг,
Окончательное решение женщины редко бывает последним.
А теперь попросим вниманья
И послушать мальчишечьи страданья.

«Мальчишечьи страдания» - частушки.

3-й джентельмен: Вау! А где же наши девчонки?
Под музыку выбегают девочки: 
1-я дев.: Нас всегда вы обижали,
Подзатыльники давали,
2-я дев.: И игрушки отбирали,
И косички нам трепали.
3-я дев.: Мы хотим вам всем сказать,
Что хотим вас наказать!
Мальчики: За все, в чем виноваты – вы простите нас, девчата.
Не держите зла на нас, все равно мы любим вас!
Мальчики садятся на одно колено, девочки подходят к ним.

Парная пляска.

----------


## лариса 25

Вот полный сценарий праздника для старшей группы.
"Сегодня праздник наших мам!"
Ведущий: Здравствуйте, дорогие мамы, бабушки и все гости!
Нам радостно видеть на празднике вас,
У вас ведь немало забот!
Но вы все дела отложили сейчас,
Зачем, почему? Это каждый поймет,
Ведь праздник всех женщин в стране настает!
1-й реб.: Келдi көктем далаға
Келдi сулу шағала.
Аспандағы ақ кустар,
Аулымды арала!
2-й реб.: С первым солнечным лучом
Постучался праздник в дом,
И от радости сосульки
Зазвенели за окном.
3-й реб.: Спросим громко мы капель,
Почему заводишь трель?
Потому, что мамин праздник,
Потому, что мамин день.

Песня «Песенка-капель» В. Алексеева.
Дети садятся на стульчики.

Вед.:  Сколько народу – поглядите!
Сколько бабушек и мам –
Красивых и прекрасных дам!
Сегодня есть на то причины,
Чтоб вас поздравили мужчины!

Под музыку выходят мальчики-джентельмены.
1-й джентельмен: В день весенний все сверкает,
И кругом мимоз букеты –
Мы, мужчины, поздравляем,
Милых дам на всей планете.
2-й джентельмен: Құрметті сүйікті әйелдер!
Көктем мерекесі кұтты болсын!
3-й джентельмен: Wait and yellow red and blue
Take the  :flower:  they are for you!
(Уайт энд еллоу ред энд блю
Тайк зе флаувер зей а фо ю).
4-й джентельмен: Эме ле флер, Эме ле фам,
Бонжур месье, Бонжур мадам!
5-й джентельмен: С праздником светлым
С праздником ясным,
С праздником нежным,
Чудесным прекрасным.
6-й джентельмен: С праздником ласки,
Любви и вниманья,
С праздником женского 
Очарованья!
1-й джентельмен: Ну а ты чего молчишь? Давай, начинай, твоя очередь.
2-й джентельмен: Давайте сейчас потолкуем о них,
О самых любимых и дорогих!
3-й джентельмен: Ребята, я вчера на прогулке встретил одну девочку, во!
Глазки – вишенки, щечки – персики, фигура – груша. Что это? Любовь?
4-й джентельмен: Это авитаминоз! Пейте соки, ешьте фрукты
Каждый час и круглый год,
И тогда вы проживете
Без хлопот и без забот.
5-й джентельмен: Я скажу, друзья, вам прямо,
Просто и без лишних слов:
Всех милей для меня Яна,
Все в жизни для нее отдать готов.
Яночка, милая, взгляни на меня,
Конфеты, игрушки, все для тебя.
Но ты и не смотришь,
Все думы о ней,
Ах, как хочу я жениться на ней.
6-й джентельмен: Дружище, мой тебе совет,
Чем меньше женщину мы любим,
Тем больше нравимся мы ей.
1-й джентельмен: А моя Дашка сегодня отказалась со мной танцевать,
Видите ли рубашка у меня по цвету не подходит к ее платью.
2-й джентельмен: Не переживай, дорогой друг,
Окончательное решение женщины редко бывает последним.
А теперь попросим вниманья
И послушать мальчишечьи страданья.

«Мальчишечьи страдания» - частушки.

3-й джентельмен: Вау! А где же наши девчонки?
Под музыку выбегают девочки: 
1-я дев.: Нас всегда вы обижали,
Подзатыльники давали,
2-я дев.: И игрушки отбирали,
И косички нам трепали.
3-я дев.: Мы хотим вам всем сказать,
Что хотим вас наказать!
Мальчики: За все, в чем виноваты – вы простите нас, девчата.
Не держите зла на нас, все равно мы любим вас!
Мальчики садятся на одно колено, девочки подходят к ним.

Парная пляска.

Вед.: С теплыми весенними лучами
Хочется всем петь и танцевать.
Яркими весенними цветами
Мам и бабушек спешим мы поздравлять.
Дети начинают плакать.

Вед.: Ребята, что с вами, почему вы плачете, ведь сегодня такой замечательный день?
4-й реб.: Кажется, наше веселое настроение кто-то украл.
Вед.: По-моему, вы правы, кто-то решил испортить наш праздник.
Под музыку появляется Бяка.

Бяка: Я – вредная, злая Бяка,
Люблю заставлять всех плакать,
Люблю кусаться, щипаться
И пакостями заниматься.
Вед.: Здравствуй, Бяка. Так это ты решила испортить нам праздник?
Бяка: Конечно, я. Это я украла у вас веселое настроение и закрыла его в сундуке. А ключ от него спрятала далеко-далеко.
Вед.: Бяка, а может быть, ты вернешь нашим ребятам веселое настроение, ведь сегодня такой замечательный праздник – 8 марта. В этот день и ты должна поздравлять свою маму и бабушку.
Бяка: Еще чего придумали. Поздравлять маму и бабушку. Они меня кормили, поили, растили. А я их за это поздравлять буду. Ну, уж нет. Лучше я побегу для них какие-нибудь пакости устрою.
Бяка убегает.
Вед.: Ребята, какая же невоспитанная Бяка, разве можно так относиться к старшим?
Как же нам быть? Где же теперь искать ключ от сундука?

В зал входит Федора. Идет медленно, плачет.
Вед.: Ой, какая бабушка Федора к нам пришла неумытая, растрепанная. Что
случилось?  Почему ты плачешь?
Федора: Как же мне не плакать, вся посуда от меня ушла. Села бы я за стол, да
стол за ворота ушел. Сварила бы я щи, да кастрюлю иди поищи. И чашки ушли и
стаканы, остались одни тараканы. Ой, горе мне Федоре – горе. (Плачет).
Вед.: А знаешь, что сказала посуда? «Было нам у бабы худо. Не любила нас
она, била, била нас она. Запылила, закоптила, загубила нас она. Мы от бабы
убежали, убежали, как от жабы. И к неряхе, замарахе не воротимся». Что же
ты, Федора, так плохо относилась к своей посуде? Вот даже дети так не делают, они
во всем помогают маме.
Федора: Вы помогаете маме? И посуду моете? И игрушки свои убираете? А еще что
делаете дома? (Ответы детей). А вот сейчас спрошу у мам.
Федора, обращаясь к гостям: 
Встанет утром он с постели
«Вы куда ботинки дели?
Где рубашка, где носок?»
Есть у вас такой сынок?
Мамы: Нет.
Федора: Сам кроватку застелил,            
Пол подмел, цветы полил.         
Маме стол накрыть помог
Есть у вас такой сынок?
Гости: Да.
Ведущая: Бабушка Федора, а ты сама посмотри, какие наши дети настоящие помощники. Сейчас они вместе с мамами приготовят суп и компот.

Игра «Мамины помощники» (одна команда готовит суп, другая компот).

Вед.: Вот видишь, Федора, какие помощники дети.
Федора: Да, молодцы и я такой хочу быть. Уж не буду, уж не буду я посуду обижать.
Буду, буду я посуду и любить и уважать.
Вед.: Ну, тогда так и быть рады мы тебя простить.
Федора: Мне стыдно быть такой грязнулей. 
Я сейчас пойду умоюсь, переоденусь и приду.
Вед.: Ты, Федора, подожди,
Быстро так не уходи.
Мы здесь все тебя простили,
Вот и ты нам помоги.
Может, видела ты Бяку,
Может, знаешь, где она
Настроенье в сундуке
Спрятала и заперла?
Федора: Бяку видела, встречала,
Она мимо пробегала,
Торопилась, убегала,
А  про сундук ничего не сказала.
Но помочь я вам хочу
И совет вам подскажу,
Весна много где бывает,
И все на свете знает.
Только спит она сейчас
И, боюсь, не услышит вас.
Вед.: Спасибо, Федора, тебе за совет,
Но есть у нас один секрет:
Есть у нас ложки, есть барабан,
Есть маракасы, кастрюля, стакан,
Есть треугольник, бубен, трещетки,
Есть даже две большие расчески.
Осталось ребят сюда пригласить
И музыкой звонкой Весну разбудить.
Федора уходит.

Оркестр ДМИ.

Вед.: Под музыку появляется Весна:

Весна: Я – Весна-красна,
Солнца теплого сестра.
Разбудила музыка
Веселая меня.
А вы, ребята, почему такие невеселые? Или не рады моему приходу?
Вед.: Мы очень рады встрече с тобой, да вот только ребята наши не могут веселиться. Бяка украла у них веселое настроение,  закрыла его в сундуке, а ключ спрятала. 
Весна: Неужели вы поверили Бяке? Неужели вы действительно думаете, что веселое настроение моно украсть. Я ведь если захочу, вмиг вас всех развеселю.
Нету времени стоять,
Пляску будем начинать,
Без детишек – никуда,
Эй, ребята, все сюда.

Парная пляска.

Весна: Вижу пляска помогла,
Улыбается детвора,
Значит, праздник можно продолжать,
Значит, мам пора вам поздравлять.

5-й реб: Қымбатты мама,
Өсердің менi.
Бәрiнен артық
Сүйемiн сенi.
6-й реб.: Мама – слово дорогое.
В слове том – тепло и свет.
В славный день 8 марта
Нашим мамам шлем привет!
7-й реб.: Пусть звенят повсюду песни
Про любимых наших мам.
Мы за все вам благодарны.
Вы всех родней, дороже нам!
8-й реб.: От души споем сейчас
Песню, мамочки, о вас,
О красивых, дорогих,
Милых, добрых и родных.

Песня «Мама».

Появляется Бяка.
Бяка: Кто здесь песенки поет,
Кто здесь весело живет?
Ах, это опять вы, я же спрятала ваше хорошее настроение под замком в сундуке.
Весна: Бяка, не пора ли тебе угомониться, наши ребята так сильно любят своих мам и бабушек, что никакой замок не удержит их веселое настроение и поздравленья. А ты бы лучше поучилась у ребят, как надо себя вести на празднике, как надо любить и поздравлять своих мам и бабушек.
Бяка: А чего тут сложного. Я вот своей бабушке запросто могу песню спеть (Бяка низким голосом начинает петь «Говорят мы бяки-буки…».
Весна: Ну кто же такой песней бабушку поздравляет, лучше посмотри, как это ребята сделают.
9-й реб.: Очень бабушку свою,
Маму мамину, люблю!
У нее морщинок много
И на лбу седая прядь.
Так и хочется потрогать,
А потом поцеловать!
10-й реб: Я, ребята, бабушке не грублю,
Потому что бабушку я люблю!
Будем нашим бабушкам помогать с тобой.
Улыбайся, бабушка! Всегда будь молодой!
11-й реб.: Есть много разных песенок
На свете обо всем.
А мы сейчас вам песенку
О бабушке споем!

Песня «Ақ әжем» К.Куатбаева.
 Появляется Федора.
Вед.: Вот какие чудеса,
Не похожа Федора сама на себя,
Нарядилась и умылась,
Просто бабушка-краса.
Федора: Спасибо вам, за комплимент,
Только опоздала я
И не слышала, как бабушек
Поздравляла детвора.
Вед.: Федора, не переживай,
Наши ребята с удовольствием еще одну песню споют для тебя и своих бабушек.

Песня  «Наша бабушка»

Бяка: Так вот оказывается, как бабушку надо поздравлять, а я и не знала. Побегу  домой и поздравлю свою бабушку вот такой же песней. А вы,  можете веселиться дальше, я не буду больше у вас настроение хорошее воровать. Я сегодня о-очень добрая.
Бяка убегает.
Вед.: Какая же все-таки Бяка еще невоспитанная, убежала даже не попрощалась. Но давайте продолжим наш праздник.
Весна - красавица в гостях у нас,
Федора тоже нарядилась.
Но есть три модницы у нас
С такими трудно нам сравниться.

Песня-шутка «Модница».

Федора: Ай да модницы, сами наряжаться они умеют. А вот пусть попробуют мам своих нарядить.

Игра «Наряди маму».

Весна: Как же весело у нас,
Предлагаю вам сейчас
Посмеяться от души 
Шутки наши хороши.

Шутки на пол минутки.
12-й реб.: Мы ребята-хохотушки,
Любим песни, пляски, шутки.
Вам сейчас расскажем шутки,
Лишь всего на полминутки.

1-я сценка:
1-й реб: Кто за столик хочет сесть?
2-й реб.: Я!
1-й реб.: Кто варенье хочет съесть?
2-й реб.: Я!
1-й реб.: А кто будет мыть посуду?
2-й реб.: Больше «Я» кричать не буду.

2-я сценка: 
1-й реб.: «Чего ты исцарапанный?» -
Денис меня спросил.
А я вчерашним вечером
Кота в корыте мыл.
2-й реб.: Но я не исцарапанный,
Хоть вымыл своего.
1-й реб.: Так ты же не выкручивал и не сушил его.

3-я сценка: 
Девочка: Где же яблоко, Андрюша?
Мальчик: Яблоко давно я скушал.
Девочка: Ты не мыл его похоже?
Мальчик: Я с него очистил кожу.
Девочка: Молодец ты стал какой!
Мальчик: Я давно уже такой!
Девочка: А очистки куда дел?
Мальчик: Ах, очистки тоже съел!

4-я сценка
Девочка: Милый, купи мне шляпу
В шляпе я буду мадам.
Если не купишь мне шляпу,
Другому я дружбу отдам.
Мальчик: Все для тебя дорогая,
Все для тебя я куплю.
Только, конечно, не шляпу,
Сам я без шляпы хожу.
Девочка: Милый, купи мне платье,
Буду я в нем выступать.
Если не купишь мне платье,
Не буду с тобой я гулять.
Мальчик: Все для тебя, дорогая,
Все для тебя я куплю.
Только, конечно, не платье,
Сам я в рубашке хожу.
Девочка: Милый, купи мне машину,
Буду я в ней разъезжать.
Если не купишь машину,
Тебя не хочу больше знать.
Мальчик: Все для тебя, дорогая,
Все для тебя я куплю.
Только, увы, не машину,
Сам я пешком хожу!

Весна: Солнце светит над землей,
Разгоняет тучи.
Улыбнемся мы с тобой,
Миру станет лучше —
Ведь в улыбке вся краса —
Набухают почки,
Улыбнутся небеса,
Расцветут цветочки.
Вед.: Ребята, пришла пора вручить подарки нашим мамам и бабушкам.
13-й реб.: Мы долго думали, решали:
Что нашим мамам подарить?
Ведь подарок, мы сказали,
Самым лучшим должен быть!
14-й реб.:  Подарить «джакузи» мы не можем.
И билет на Кипр нам не купить.
Мерседесы подарить 
Нам сложно тоже.
Все. Что же нашим мамам подарить?

15-й реб.: И сам собой пришел ответ:
Подарим маме мы привет,
Подарим песню и цветок,
Улыбку и свою любовь.

Песня «Мамин день».
Дети вручают мамам подарки.

Федора: А  я хочу ребят отблагодарить
И сладкие конфеты им подарить.
Весна: Пора мне уходить, друзья,
Но с вами не прощаюсь я.
Теперь три месяца подряд
Я буду радовать ребят.
Я подарю вам все тепло,
Зеленую траву,
Цветы красивые в степи
И первую листву.
Пусть льется жаворонка трель,
И песня ручейка.
И в каждый дом любовь войдет,
Надежда и мечта.
С праздником, дорогие мамы и бабушки!
Федора и Весна уходят.

Вед.:  Вот и подошел к концу наш праздник. Разрешите еще раз поздравить от всей души дорогих мам, бабушек и всех гостей с чудесным весенним праздником 8 Марта. Мира и благополучия в ваших семьях.




















Частушки.
(выходят мальчики, поют частушки):
1.	(все) Женский праздник – вот причина, 
            Почему мы здесь поем.
            Разрешите нам, мужчинам,
            Вас поздравить с женским днем.

2.	По ребячьему желанью 
Мы поздравить вас пришли
И мальчишечьи страданья
Вам сегодня принесли.

3.	Целый день я так старался, 
На девчонок не смотрел,
Еле-еле удержался –
Дернуть за косу хотел.

4.	С папой стряпать начинаем, 
В кухне дым стоит и шум!
Жаль, что мы с ним не кончали
Кулинарный техникум.

5.	Говорят, что мы задиры, 
Вы не верьте никогда.
В нашей группе командиры
Были девочки всегда.

6.	Вова пол натер до блеска, 
Приготовил винегрет.
Ищет мама, что же сделать?
Никакой работы нет!


7.	Подгорели суп и каша. 
Соль насыпал он в компот.
Как вернулась мама наша,
Много было ей хлопот.

8.	Мы частушки петь кончаем: 
Вложили мы старание.
Мы всех женщин поздравляем!
Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Алена! Диск есть, но на работе! В понедельник принесу! Нам на курсах повышения давали.Подождете?


Конечно, подожду! Большое спасибо!!!

Наталья Владимировна, вот мой сценарий для казахской старшей группы. Как и обещала - казаховед перевела с русского.

Аналар еліне саяхат.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Tauran

> *Tauran*, У меня к Вам большая просьба. Возможно скинуть сценарий на другой файлообменник? У меня на майл ру выходит какая-то ошибка и скачать не могу.


Попробую  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Только последний ,или остальные тоже?

----------


## Махаббат

Жүргізуші: Қымбатты балалар және біздің құрметті 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## лариса 25

От всей души поздравляю всех с прошедшим праздником. три выходных дня пролетели как и не бывало и снова пора в бой - готовиться к Наурызу!

Сценарий Наурыза для старшей группы с рус.яз. Проводила 2 года назад, прошло интересно, только надо добавить приветствие и прощание для вед. на каз.яз.

Дети входят в зал под веселую музыку.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Лариса! Большое спасибо!
А я всем хочу предложить стихи о Наурызе наших северо-казахстанских поэтов из народа. Это простые люди, как мы с вами написали в местную газету. Хорошие стихи. Можно брать на утренники. Пока наши поэты раскачаются что либо написать для детей....

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Мусиенко (17.03.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

А вот еще продолжение темы:
 Только, напомню - это про наш северный край! Такие у нас приметы весны. У южан, конечно, все по- другому.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Мусиенко (17.03.2018)

----------


## viktorya07

*ВИОЛA*, вот и мой скромный вклад!
У нас стараются сделать утренник на 50% на казахском, хоть и в русских группах.
Наурыз келді

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **






> Нам ещё в прошлом году сказали, что тех.карты Обязательно! должны быть в печатном варианте. Это требование Госстандарта.


Ну как можно ТАКУЮ лапшу вешать людям на уши?!!!!
Как это может быть требованием, если педагоги не обеспечены поголовно компьютерами, и не дома, а на работе!
И вообще насколько мне известно, новый стандарт ещё даже официально не утвержден, мы по нему работаем в порядке эксперимента-внедрения.
В таком случае должны всем выдать ноутбуки, ведь планы пишутся в рабочее время?
У нас воспитатели сидят строчат их в сон-час и в течение дня, какой уж там компьютер, которого нет!
Требуют только перспективку напечатать!
А я печатаю, чтобы на следующий год не мучиться, но это мое желание!

p.s. Юля, спасибо за песенки!

----------


## Tauran

Вот ещё 2 праздника Наурыз 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Всем большое спасибо за помощь!

----------


## julbarsik

> p.s. Юля, спасибо за песенки!


 :Smile3:  да не за что.  :Blush2:

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Эти сценарии на старшую и подготовительную группы
Наурыз
(старшая группа)

Звучит казахская народная музыка, дети входят в зал.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Tauran

У меня будет такой Наурыз:
Звучит песня «Армандастар» и « Камажай»,входят дети,выполняют упражнение с султанчиками, (выстраивают полукруг).                                                                                                                                     


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Может кому пригодится: нашла на соседнем форуме


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Предлагаю сценарий Наурыза на казахском языке.
С соседнего форума.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/22371576

----------


## лариса 25

Сегодня провели в средней группе семейный праздник-конкурс "Добро пожаловать, Наурыз!" Прошел легко и весело (мы постарались не нагромождать). Выкладываю, может быть кому-то пригодится. Ведущие вели на каз. и на рус. яз., но у меня только на русском вариант.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Сценарий выпуска  http://ifolder.ru/22761023

----------


## лариса 25

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, как вы проводите Первомай.
> Что-то на форуме не видно сценариев, беру из старых сборников, тематика так же - дружба народов?


Я в прошлом году проводила вот такой праздник, получилось ярко и красочно.
Дети входят в зал под музыку.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Дети получают праздничное угощение.

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки, вот что-то брала с форума, что то с ютуба(танцы) вот что получилось, отдам сегодня переводить, может кому и пригодится
ВЫПУСКНОЙ 2011г в казахской группе «Айгөлек»

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

продолжение

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, словами песни "Дастархан". Хочу выучить к 1 мая. Заранее спасибо!


всем привет! давно не выходила "в свет". Алена, у меня родители пели эту песню на наурыз. пишу слова по памяти.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

девочки, не судите строго, тяп-ляп и первомайский утренник готов.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## viktorya07

> девочки, не судите строго, тяп-ляп и первомайский утренник готов.


Какой классный утренник! Я тоже очень люблю такие сценарии, где просто все и можно любой номер подставить!
А главное, что и воспитателям нравится то, что проще и со вкусом!
вот и мой скромный вклад!

*1 Мая – Праздник дружбы народов.*
(_развлечение для старшей и подготовительной групп_)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Komissarova

Вношу свой вклад - это мой прошлогодний сценарий

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

_Девочки! Это сценарий выпуска , который будем проводить в этом году. Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится. Мои воспитатели с казаховедом перевели сценарий на казахский язык( конечно сокращенно). Старик Хоттабыч в казахском варианте просто джинн. Песни на казахском языке поем под минусовки Байсеновой( просто чудо, а не музыка!!!!), а песню " Балабакша" под минусовку песни Шапоренко " Детский сад- волшебная страна". Получается неплохо! Желаю всем удачи!_
ДО СВИДАНЬЯ, ДЕТСКИЙ САД

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Махаббат

Всем привет! девочки у кого есть выпуск. на каз. языке? А это утренник на 7 мая.
http://narod.ru/disk/11651790001/%D0...D0%A3.mpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/11652030001/%D0...D1%96.doc.html

----------


## Tauran

Может кому пригодиться этот материал

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


это выпуск на казахском языке

----------


## Махаббат

> Девочки,есть ли у кого стихи поздравление воспитателям и сотрудникам на казахском языке?




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Махаббат

Tauran! Как обещала закончила сценарий , минусы могу только понедельник у муз.рука есть
http://narod.ru/disk/12910759001/%D2...0%B0!.doc.html

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

вот такой сценарий получился благодаря материалам с форума.
« В добрый путь». 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Девочки пожалуйста помогите на 1 июня сказку про зверей типа в лесу на 7 минут на каз. языке


Не знаю, подойдет ли. Мы делали про весну. Может переделать  про лето.
http://ifolder.ru/23831005

----------


## IGalkina

Сказка о волшебном яблоке на казахском языке /показывали на городском семинаре. Участники педагоги и воспитанники
http://narod.ru/disk/20923166001/%D0...D0%B5.doc.html
День знаний
http://narod.ru/disk/20923156001/%D0...D0%B9.doc.html

----------


## cziv

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги подскажите мне "чайнику" как скачать файлы с майла почему то у меня не качаются?
И подскажите через что закачивать свои наработки ? с уважением.
Девочки проводила еще 2008 до декрета. может кому пригодиться выставлю пока так пока не умею закачивать.
Конституция күні 2008ж.

Дети заходят под веселую казахскую музыку: «Айгөлек», встают полукругом.
Жүргізуші:  Арайланып таң атты
(1)                 Қайырлы күн, меймандар!
                     Жер бетінде тыныштық
                     Көл бетінде күн ыстық
                     Қайырлы күн, әкелер!
                     Жадырады қаламыз
                     Жарқын әлі даламыз
                     Қайырлы күн аналар!
                     Аман Отан – панамыз
                     Аман Отан- анамыз
                     Қайырлы күн, балалар!

Ж (2): Мой край родной, Республика
           Свободных, Великих наций, разных языков.
           И ценят здесь обычаи народов
           Советы и рассказы мудрых стариков.
Ж (1): В 1995 году в нашей Республике казахстан  была принята   
           Конституция. В конституцию были внесены права и 
           обязанности каждого гражданина Республики Казахстан. Все
           граждане имеют право: право на имя; право на любовь; право  
           на образование; право на медицинский уход; право на     
           имущество; право на выражение своих мнений; и т.д. Ребята, 
           для того чтобы быть свободными и гордыми гражданами РК,
           надо знать права и обязанности, находятся они в конституции   
           РК. 
Ж (2):  На свете много стран больших и малых
            Но Родина – всегда одна
            В какие б не забросило нас дали
            Для нас незабываема она.
Ж (1):  Там, где когда – то кюй протяжно пела
            В степях ковыльных грустная домбра
            Звучат сегодня радостно и смело
            Ее напевы счастья и добра.
1р:       О, алақай, туған жер!
            Жақсы-ау бақша- бауларың!
            Көзге ыстық көрінер
            Сенің асқар тауларың,
            Сенің асқар тауларың!
2р:     Я казах, в степи рожден,
          Знойным солнцем опален
          Встречая новую зарю
          Как беркут гордо я парю
          Под щедрым солнцем золотым
          Под ясным небом голубым
          Мой флаг и герб в себе вобрали
          Весь мир степей – родные дали!
3р:     Отан деген- атамекен
          Отан деген – туған жер
          Отан- ана
          Отан – үлкен
          Қазақстан – туған ел!
@ Хоровод: «Мой Казахстан»
4р:     Основной закон - основа
          Жизни каждого из нас
          Человека трудового
          Обижать закон не даст
          С детства каждому знакомо
          Люди наши свято чтут
          Основание закона – Верность Родине и Труд!
5р:     Көк байрағы баболеның
          Бүгінгі ұрпақ алауы.
          Тірегі әке, баланың-
           Қазақстан жалауы.
Ж (2):  Тудын  тусі қандай? (көгілдір)
            Что изображено на флаге? ( күн, қыран, ою)
            Что изображено на гербе? (шаңырақ, тулпар, жұлдыз)
6р:      Отан -  отан!
           Ол менің туған елім, өз елім,
           Соның сүті емгенім,
           Соның наны жегенім.
7р:      Что такое Родина наша?
           Солнце, лес, дыхание пашен
           Сто дорог для тебя самых разных
           И любовь твоя к папе и маме
           И ты сам не один, а с друзьями.
@  Мақалдар.
1.	Отан – оттанда ыстық.
2.	Ер елінде, гүл жерінде.
3.	Отансыз адам ормансыз бұл-бұл.
Ж (1): А теперь ребята поиграем в игру.
@  игра: «Юрта»
Ж (2):  Поиграли и опять будем праздник продолжать.
8р:    Казахстан расцветает,
         Как природа весной.
         Мир и солнце сияет
         Над прекрасной страной!
9р:    Ен даласын
         Егін жапқан
         Бар баласы
         Бақыт тапқан
         Менің жерім,
         Туған елім
         Күн сәулем Қазақстан!
@ Өлең: «Менің Қазақстаным»
Ж (1): Родина – это и небо над нами,
           Наши дела и мечты,
           Звонкая песня и синее знамя.
           Наш Казахстан и все мы!
Ж (2):  Аспанымыз – ашық болсын!
            Тумыз биік болсын!
             Денсаулықтарың мықты болсын!

----------


## лариса 25

Скоро День языков. Предлагаю свой прошлогодний сценарий, детям очень понравилось.

За дружным дастарханом.

Гимн РК.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Helenbird

Здравствуйте, я новичок на вашем форуме и в профессии тоже недавно - еще и года нет...Очень радовалась, когда нашла такой замечательный источник редких материалов для муз. руководителей Казахстана! Постараюсь периодически пополнять форум своими, пока малочисленными, наработками... А пока выставляю свое стихотворение о дружбе народов, может пригодится ко дню языков. Я писала его для взрослых ребят - студентов . Но, думаю и в садике как нибудь можно обыграть.(на каждый куплет ученики в народных костюмах выносили блюдо к дастархану )

Веселым длинным караваном
Спешат друзья к своим друзьям.
И за богатым достарханом
Мы все – единая семья! 

Вот баурсаки в угощенье,
Друзей казах поздравить рад!
Біз құттықтаймыз, с днем весенним!
В душе достық и махаббат!

И русский гость с душой открытой
Спешит, не пожалев лаптей,
Блинами стол украсить  сытый,
Поздравить всех своих друзей!

Вам скажем: Здоровеньки, хлопцы!
Вот вам украинский привет!
Желаем счастья, мира, солнца!
Друзей – как на веночке лент!

Пусть небо шлет вам лучик добрый,
Царит порядок и уют.
Желаем жизни яркой, бодрой,
Как острота корейских блюд!

Пусть время очень скоротечно,
От всей души вам гутен так!
Улыбка – дружбы знак извечный,
А куха – уваженья знак!

Нас к дружбе привела дорога,
Как стихотворная строка.
Для вас есть пожеланий много,
И дымный запах шашлыка. 

Вокруг любовь и уваженье,
Сегодня будет славный пир.
Все это – наше достиженье,
Вклад в Казахстанский крепкий мир.

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## ybrt

Предлагаю два сценария ко дню Языков : Пробуждения Барса и Ер-Тостик в гостях у ребят   http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25747991

----------


## Гульназ

девочки! я снова с вами! урааа!!! поздравляю всех с началом нового учебного года! и снова в бой! "Осенняя сказка" - года 3 назад был утренник в средней группе.


КҮЗГІ ЕРТЕГІ


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020)

----------


## Гульназ

малыши.

КҮЗГІ ОРМАНДА

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчата, проводила несколько лет назад, может что-то возьмете, с участием родителей и детей сотрудников, наших выпускников.
 «Моя страна, тебя хочу воспеть я»
(  День Независимости Республики Казахстан)

Программное содержание:
•	Расширять знания детей о Республике Казахстан.
•

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (04.03.2020), Мусиенко (04.10.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Сценарий "Вместе дружная семья"  - День языков

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/25926033

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Девочки вот осенний сценарий для средней группы - не помню где взяла, но может кому пригодиться 
КҮЗГІ ОРМАНДА

Балалар қолдарында жапырақтармен ырғағымен залға кіреді.

ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: Құрметті б-р! Бүгін біз Күз мерекеге жиналдық. Орман күзде жайнап турады. Қызыл, жасыл, сары, көк жапрыақтар талдардан жерге түседі. Бізге де жапырақтар қонаққа келді. Олар қайда?
(б-р жапырақтарды жоғары көтереді)


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



КҮЗ: Жарайсыңдар! Мені өте құанттыңдар! Мен де сендерге арнайы мына сыйлықты жинап әкелдім. 


СЫЙЛЫҚТАРДЫ ТАРАТУ

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Завтра у меня осенний утренник в смешанной казахской группе (старшая, подготовка). В сценарии использовала сценку "Спор овощей". Девочки выкладывали, за что огромное спасибо!

Алтын күз
Бастаушы-Балалар, ел байлығын арттырған, берекелі күз айы да келді. Күзді құрметтеп, қуанышпен қарсы алайық. Оған арналған «Алтын күз» атты мерекемізді бастаймыз.
1-бала: Бұтағында емініп,
             Күзде жеміс піседі.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Бастаушы: Балалар, бүгін біз күз мерекесіне арналған «Алтын күз» атты ертеңгілігіміз аяқталды. Берекелі, мерелі жомарт күздің сыйлаған сыйы әрбір отбасының ақ дастарқанында арылмасын. Еліміз аман болып, заманымыз тыныш болсын.

----------


## Гульназ

средняя - старшая смешанная. 

БАЛАЛАР МУЗЫКАМЕН ЖАПЫРАҚТАРМЕН КІРЕДІ.

КІРУ БИІ «ЖАПЫРАҚТАРМЕН»

ЖҮРГІЗУШІ: 
 Сәлеметсіздер ме, балалар! Бәріміз осы жерде жиналғанымызға, өте қуаныштымын. Қарандаршы, қандай 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки, просьба у меня в этом году 2 старшие группы, вот на казахскую нет сценария ко Дню Независимости, может кто поделится? Группа неахти, можно сказать слабенькая, песни выучили, в игры играем, а вот идеи что-то никак. Тут еще конкурс, как всегда вовремя, не знаешь что и делать Независимость, Новый год или конкурс. Мне аж детей жалко. Может фрагмент с героем подскажите

----------


## Tauran

Оля пройди по ссылке   http://prazdnikideti.narod.ru/  может какая идея и понравится.

----------


## Елена Курлюк

Девочки, добрый всем вечер! Помогите чем сможете! очень нужны сценарии новогодних утренников на казахском для всех групп, начиная с малышей и заканчивая подготовишками. Всем откликнувшимся ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! :Tender:

----------


## Tauran

> Помогите чем сможете! очень нужны сценарии новогодних утренников на казахском для всех групп, начиная с малышей и заканчивая подготовишками.


Завтра отсканирую и выставлю (всё на работе)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Всем добрый вечер! Может кому пригодится сценарий Дня Независимости. 

Дети входят в зал под музыку «Республика моя Независимая» 
муз. Л.Мельниковой.
Встают свободно по залу.
Исполняют Гимн Республики Казахстан.
Ведущая: Құрметті ата-аналар, балалар! Сіздерді Республикамыздың Тәуелсіз Күнімен құттықтайміз! Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости! Сегодня нас собрал в этом зале большой праздник – 20-тилетие Независимости  нашей Республики . Любимому Казахстану с благодарностью посвящаем мы этот праздник! 
читают стихи, исполняют песню (по вашему усмотрению)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Птенец, оперившись, повторяет то, чему научился в гнезде.
Сакыпжамал: Молодцы. Много пословиц знаете. И снова нам пора в путь.

----------


## Любовь Коробко

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

. 

Дети прощаются с Сакыпжамал. Она уходит.

Ведущая: Наш праздник подошел к концу. Будьте счастливы, здоровы! Пусть в небе улыбается солнце и поют мирные песни птицы в вышине. С праздником!

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020), Мусиенко (04.10.2016)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Вот сценарий для старшей русской группы к Независимости из книги "День Независимости"
Ведущий: Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости! Поздравляю вас с очень важным для каждого казахстанца праздником – 20-летием со дня провозглашения Дня Независимости Республики Казахстан.

Звучит Гимн РК

Ребенок:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

_Девочки, может кому-то пригодится новогоний сценарий для старших и подготовительных групп. Брала из и-нета, но что-то меняла на свое. Есть на казахском(переводили воспитатели). Если кого-то заинтерисует, размещу._
« НОВЫЙ ГОД с СОСУЛЬКОЙ-ЗАВИДУЛЬКОЙ и ТЕТУШКОЙ-НЕПОГОДУШКОЙ»
Утренник для старших и подготовительных групп
Участвуют:
ВЗРОСЛЫЕ:Ведущая, Дед Мороз, Снегурочка, Сосулька-Завидулька, Тетушка-Непогодушка.
ДЕТИ: Белые медведи-6 мальчиков, «Кавказская пленница» -девочка, Куклы-девочки-4,6 девочек, Снежинки-девочки, Джентльмены-мальчики.


 ВЕД: Открывает Новый год сказочные двери,

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Елена Курлюк

*А это утренник для казахских младших и средних групп.Очень извиняюсь если есть ошибки-переводила в спешке мой хореограф. Я писала на русском, она переводила на казахский, поэтому получился такой вот винегрет. Надеюсь, кому-нибудь пригодится:*
« НОВОГОДНИЙ УТРЕННИК» 
для младшей  и средней казахских групп
Под веселую музыку дети вбегают в зал и становятся вокруг елки.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## MARAL89_89

Үйшік  

Қатысушы  кейіпкерлер:
  Тышқан, Бақа, Қоян, Түлкі, Қасқыр, Аю.
Жабдықтар:
  Үйшік, айналасыңда орман, гүлдер өсіп тұр.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Гульназ

8 НАУРЫЗ 
«МАҚТА  ҚЫЗ  БЕН МЫСЫҚ»

балалар ауен ырғағымен кіреді.

ЖҮРГІЗУШЫ: приветствие.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Мысық подходит к Мақта қыз, просит прощения, поздравляет с праздником. Мақта қыз прикрепляет хвост, обнимаются.




ДЕТИ ДАРЯТ  ПОДЕЛКУ СВОИМИ РУКАМИ , ЦВЕТОК.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> А может есть у кого сценарии на Навруз, но на русском языке?:


Посмотрите сайт муз. руководителя из г. Зарафшана. Там есть несколько сценариев про Навруз. Правда, не татарский Навруз, но всё же идеи можно почерпнуть.

http://prazdnikideti.narod.ru/

----------


## Tauran

> А может есть у кого сценарии на Навруз, но на русском языке?


сходите по этой ссылке.  http://prazdnikideti.narod.ru/Utrenn...esna_i_navruz/     да и у нас,в темке можно поискать

Девочки,нет ли у кого готового перспективного планирования музыкально-дидактических игр на год.

----------


## calina

уважаемые коллеги!Хочу влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.предлагаю сценарий к 8 марта, тоже прибегаю к услугам казаховеда, есть ошибки в переводе потому что печатала с рукописного текста. так что сразу приношу свои извинения.использую его для смешанной 3-5 лет группы.


Бұгін аналардын мерекесі
Балалардың  «Анашым менің» әуенімен залға кіреді.
Жүргізуші: Сәлеметсіздер ме, құрметті қонақтар! Бүгінгі мереке аналарымызға арналған және әжелерімізге арналған. әрдайым әдемі, қөрікті, сүйкімді болып жүре беріңіздер. Енді балаларымызға сөз берейік.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Мара15

Девочки! поделитесь пожалуйста каз. играми для 2 млад-сред  групп!!Спасибо!

----------


## calina

Мы играли в  следуюшие игры:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Мусиенко (22.03.2016)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Девчонки, всем привет! С наступающим праздником Наурыз!
вот 2 сценария для старших групп на Наурыз. Основа из книги Наурыз. Может кому и пригодится.
ТЮЛЬПАН СПАСЕН
УТРЕННИК ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ СТАРШЕЙ ГРУППЫ

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Под музыку «Чайхана» дети идут в группу на чаепитие.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

а вот второй, у меня эта группа немного послабее и она смешанная средне-старшая.

"НАУРЫЗ"
/старшая группа/
Ведущая: Курметты конактар! Наурыз мейрамын 6ipre тойлайьщ! Сәлем Наурыз!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Под музыку «Чайхана» дети идут в группу на чаепитие.

----------


## calina

приветствую всех на форуме! спасибо за помощь в подборке песен на Наурыз- очень благодарна всем откликнувшимся.Выставляю песню-речёвку.Услышала её недавно- может быть она вам уже знакома, я положила на музыку, ноты выкладывать ещё не умею.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

flag (29.01.2021), oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## fashka

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, красивой заставочкой на Навруз! :Yes4:

----------


## Мурзатаева Айсулу

Сіздерді келе жатқан Наурыз мейрамымен құттықтаймыз! 
 Әрбір отбасыға тыныштық, татулық, береке-бірлік, бақыт тілеймыз
Ұлыстың ұлы күні құтты болсын!

Пусть Наурыз мейрамы подарит вам свет и добро, пусть сбудутся все ваши надежды и мечты! Пусть в каждый дом он принесет счастье, процветание и радость! Желаем вам мира, спокойствия, благополучия

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Ликсанна

Вот старенький сценарий на 1 мая Может, что пригодится.

ПЕРВОМАЙСКИЙ УТРЕННИК  В СТАРШЕЙ  ГРУППЕ

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Ликсанна

Вот еще один сценарий.
ПРАЗДНИК ВЕСНЫ И ДРУЖБЫ

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> Любовь Коробко, Что-то в нашей темке тишина насчет Первомая, хотя мы как и прежде проводим грандиозное развлечение в честь дружбы народов. Выкладывала сценарий два года назад, пока ничего лучшего не сочинила, все те же вариации на один сценарий, он здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124059&page=6


Большое спасибо! А мы еще на 1 мая проводим сказки на казахском языке.

Вот один из моих сценариев со сказкой "Колобок" на казахском языке.



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Под аудиозапись песни Б. Савельева « Мир вам, люди.» 
дети выходят из зала.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, сегодня в книжке "Весёлые хлопоты", автор О.Корябкина "нарыла" утренник на 1 Мая "Праздник у Падишаха". Отсканировала, посмотрите, может какие-нибудь идеи пригодятся.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29686617

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Может пригодится сценарий 1 Мая в старшей группе.

Дети входят в зал с песней «Дорогою добра» муз. М. Минкова.
Делают перестроения, встают свободно по залу.



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Ведущая: Пусть будет мирным небо над землей! Счастья вашим семьям!

Звучит песня «Дорогою добра».Дети выходят из зала.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## viktorya07

Еще один сценарий на Первомай. Вторая младшая и средняя группы.

*1 МАЯ – 
ПРАЗДНИК ЕДИНСТВА НАРОДОВ КАЗАХСТАНА!*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## viktorya07

> может кто поделится сценарием выпускного в казахской группе


Ольга, вот книжка со сценариями на казахском языке. Сценарии неплохие, а главное- простые.
Только прошу прощения - страницы половина вверх ногами, как сканировала и некогда в порядок привести!
[IMG]http://*********su/1638501m.jpg[/IMG]


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Махаббат

Здравствуйте, девочки! У кого есть сценарий "Детский сад - года"

----------


## Tauran

> "Детский сад - года"


  это на какое мероприятие? Мы проводим на гала-концерт  "Детсадовские звёздочки" на итоговом общесадовском собрании. Лучшие номера со всех групп,за весь год.

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/313884/  а это выдал инет.

----------


## Махаббат

Сценарий "Ең үздік балабақша" http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/31399142

----------


## Мурзатаева Айсулу

Моему саду 40лет.....у нас юбилей....помогите сценарием....мероприятие назначено на 24августа.....дайте ваши советы....

----------


## Жазира

Бала-бақша

Тақырыбы: Ертөстік бізде қонақта. (математикадан қорытынды сабақ)
Сабақтың мақсаты: балалардың сан және санау, геометриялық пішіндер, көлем, кеңістікті бағдарлау, уақытты бағдарлау бөлімі бойынша жыл бойына өткен білімдерін бекіту, логикалық ойлау қабілеттерін жетілдіру, ертегі арқылы математика сабағына деген қызығушылықтарын арттыру, шапшаңдыққа, тапқырлыққа үйрету.
Сабақтың әдіс-тәсілдері: сұрақ-жауап, түсіндіру, әңгімелеу
Сабақтың көрнекілігі: сандар, әр түрлі фигуралар, мультимедиялық тақта, суреттер.

Сабақтың жүру барысы: Ұйымдастыру кезеңі. Жылулық шеңбері.
Тәрбиеші: балалар сабағымызды бастамас бұрын осы баулар арқылы жүрегіміздің жылуын жеткізейік.
Балалар:
- Деніміз сау болсын
- Бәріміз бақытты болайық
- Балабақшамыз гүлдене берсін
- Аспанымыз ашық болсын т.б.
Қызықтыру сәті: Әуенмен Ертөстік келеді. Мұңайып, көңілі жабырқап тұрады.
Ертөстік: Сәлеметсіңдер ме балалар? Балалар амандасады.
Тәрбиеші: Бұл балалар Ертөстік ертегісіндегі Ертөстік батыр емес пе, ол мұнда не мақсатпен келді екен сұрайық?
Ертөстік: Балалар мен сендерден көмек сұрағалы келдім, менің 8 ағам бар, ал мен 9-шы, яғни ең кенжесімін. Осы ағаларымды Тау шатқалында мекен ететін Тасбол деген жауыз сиқыршы сиқырлап қойыпты, енді не істерімді білмей тұрмын, қайтсем ағаларымды құтқарамын балалар?
Осы кезде экраннан таудың суреті көрінеді де, дыбыс шығады.
Тасбол:- Мен сиқыршы Тасболмын. Ертөстік мен сенің ағаларыңды тасқа айналдырып жібердім. Енді сен жалғыз қалдың. Мен сені көріп тұрмын. Сен балалардан көмек сұрап жүр екенсің ғой? Тапсырмаңды одан сайын қиындатайын. Ха-ха-ха
Тәрбиеші: Балалар енді не істедік, Ертөстіктің ағаларын Тасболдың сиқырынан құтқарамыз ба?
Ендеше балалар Тасбол Ертөстікке қандай тапсырма беріп жіберді екен сұрайық.
1-тапсырма: Гүлдерге көмектес, яғни әр түрлі гүлдің суретінде берілген есепті қателеспей шешуін табуымыз керек қане балалар іске кірісейік.

Ертөстік: балалар рахмет сендерге енді екінші тапсырмада «Қандай геометриялық пішіндерден құралған? » деп аталады, яғни мұнда атқа мінген жау –жүрек батырдың суреті бейнеленген, осы батырдың сыртқы бейнесі қандай геометриялық пішіндерден құралғандығын атауымыз керек.

2-тапсырма: «Қандай геометриялық пішіндерден құралған?»
Тәрбиеші: балалар 3-тапсырмада былай делініпті: Ертөстікті және оның ағаларын өсу және кему ретімен орналастыр. Мына сиқырлы сандықтың ішінде Ертөстіктің суретімен қатар ағаларының суреті берілген екен, қане ендеше осы суреттерді өсу және кему ретімен орналастырайық.

3-тапсырма: «Өсу ретімен орналастыр»
Сергіту сәті.
Балаларға жәшіктен әртүрлі геометриялық пішіндерді таңдап алу ұсынылады, балалар әуенге қосылып билейді де, әуен тоқтағанда қолдарындағы геометриялық пішін бойынша үшбұрыш, төртбұрыш, шеңбер жасап тұрады.
Тәрбиеші: балалар келесі тапсырма кеңістікті бағдарлау бөлімі бойынша келіпті, яғни «Тасболдың мекеніне апарар жол картасын бейнеле» деп аталады.

4-тапсырма: «Жол картасын бейнеле »
Ағаш, тау, күн, бұлт, тас, көл, гүлдер т.б. суреттерді үстел үстіндегі жасыл матаға өздерінің орналасу реті бойынша балалар жапсырады.
Тәрбиеші: Бұл тапсырма уақытты бағдарлау бөлімі бойынша келген екен. Менің салған, яғни Тасболдың салған суретінің қатесін тап деп аталады. Оған 4 жыл мезгілінің суреті беріледі, осы суреттен қате салынған жыл мезгілін балалар атайды.

5-тапсырма: «Қатесін тап»
Осы бөлім бойынша тағы бір сұрақ:
Менің мекеніме жету үшін 3 күндік жол бар. Қалай ойлайсыңдар егер Ертөстік ағаларын іздеп келетін болса менің мекеніме ол қашан жетеді?
Балалардың жауабы: Бүгін бірінші күн дүйсенбі, Ертөстік 3 күннен соң жететін болса, онда аптаның 3 күні яғни сәрсенбіде жетеді.
Тасбол: Балалар сендер менің сұрағыма мүдірмей дұрыс жауап бердіңдер Ертөстікке де көмектесіп өз білімдеріңді көрсеттіңдер, енді Ертөстік ағаларыңды босаттым, қарсы ал.
Ертөстік: балалар сендерге көп-көп рахмет, сендер болмасаңдар не істер едім, міне бауырларымды Тасболдың сиқырынан босап шықты, сендерге көп-көп рахмет.

----------


## calina

Всем коллегам привет! сегодня озадачили подготовкой ко дню языков,делаю подборку. Может кто-нибудь поделится готовым сценарием? Я свой вышлю позже. Буду благодарна.

----------


## stella z

> Всем коллегам привет! сегодня озадачили подготовкой ко дню языков,делаю подборку. Может кто-нибудь поделится готовым сценарием? Я свой вышлю позже. Буду благодарна.


аналогичная проблема. Киньте в меня идеей - я разработаю и тоже выложу. Кого бы взять, да чтоб детей не грузить - с этой диагностикой за занятия еще вообще не брались. что-нибудь такое бы простенькое, но со вкусом...

----------


## calina

нашла на другом форуме  с гостями из англии, России, хочу вовлечь свою азербайджанку, каждый со своим номером и игрой. "Оркестр языков " называеься, есть номера с муз. инструментами.

----------


## stella z

я тоже его взяла. сегодня переработала под себя и уже раздала роли.

----------


## Жазира

Жабайы аңдар
Категориясы: Бала-бақша

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки, здесь в папочках все сценарии  по Дню языков ( и мои и с нашего форума)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


 Спасибо всем, кто узнает свои сценарии!

----------


## stella z

вай! куда нажимать7 чегой то у меня не качается....

----------


## Елена Курлюк

*Девочки, дорогие, всем добрый день! Огромное спасибо всем, кто выложил сценарии осенних праздников на казахском языке. Добавляю свой на русском для старших и подготовишек. Музыку и танцы конечно каждый может менять по своему усмотрению. Надеюсь, пригодится!*

«Осенний бал» 2011г.
 (для детей старшей и подготовительной группы)


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

> вай! куда нажимать7 чегой то у меня не качается....


Ой, не знаю, что это такое произошло с ссылками. Загружала как всегда, что то зеленое вылезло!
Но все проверила -скачивается.
Нажимать на ссылку Мр3....  Потом нажать на слово (черным) СЮДА, Потом подождать-выйдут сайты реклам. Нажать на какую нибудь. Пойдет отсчет справа вверху (30сек.). После этого сверху посередине подчеркнуто будет- Нажать здесь!  И потом как обычно цифирки набирать.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Здесь осенние сценарии (не мои). Были в качестве подарка на диске  "Алтын куз". Кажется они для школы, но может и пригодятся. Мой казаховед в отпуске, я не знаю что там.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

И еще один.
Айгүл Досмағамбет пен Вячеслав Франк
 Балабақша сәбилері мен бастауыш сынып оқушылары үшін

«Күз бен көгөністер»

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Осенний сценарий "Краски осени" Корябкиной (из осеннего альманаха)   

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Музыкальная постановка "Жомарт куз" (тоже из альманаха)  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Күзгі бояулар -осенний сценарий   

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## stella z

у меня тоже ссылки от Виолы не показывает. Я уже об этом писала, ответа не получила.

----------


## calina

у меня тоже ссылки от Виолы не показывает. Я уже об этом писала, ответа не получила.


я тоже об этом писала, почему не могу ничего скачать?  И спасибки поставить не могу, переключается на сообщение форума, надо попросить модераторов  помотреть наш раздел.

----------


## Aurora

Девочки, я отредактировала сообщения, сейчас можно будет увидеть. если по какой то причине не увидите опять, то прошу написать мне это в личном сообщении, а не в теме. 
Но хочу сразу написать о том, что часть пользователей, пребывание на форуме которых сводится в простом скачивание и "спасите-помогите" - ссылки будут скрыты. подробнее об этом можно прочитать здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136928

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Вообще то нововведения хорошие, мне  ссылки от Виолы видны. aurora спасибо за ссылку на разъяснения

----------


## Анастасия :-)

Сценарий осеннего утренника во второй младшей группе на казахском языке 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Анастасия :-)

Сценарий осеннего утренника в средней группе на казахском языке 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Анастасия :-)

сценарий осеннего утренника в старшей группе на казахском языке

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## oxsana27

вот составила сценарий из разных. Основа взята из палитры (В гостях у осени). Может кому-нибудь пригодится. Спасибо всем кто выкладывает свои наработки!!!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## oxsana27

Ещё сценарий осенней сказки для подготовки Лиса и Кот.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> сценарий осеннего утренника в старшей группе на казахском языке


Анастасия, спасибо огромнейшее за Ваши сценарии на казахском языке. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, песенками из этих сценариев?!

----------


## lflfif

Сценарии Осень на казахском  сканированные средняя и 1 мл. группы 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (20.10.2018)

----------


## Svetlanna

Огромное спасибо! Девочки, всем, всем - здоровья , творческих сил! Большая просьба, не закрывайте, пожалуйста,  от скачивания ваши наработки _ сценарии, планы, сборники, ведь материала по Казахстанскому дошкольному воспитанию, ну очень мало. Не всегда есть,  чем поделиться ( недавно работаю, в миницентре при школе - имею только то,  что    нашла в этом прекрасном, волшебном форуме), с удовольствием бы .... Спасибо всем вам! Не посчитайте за наглость. За своё не выдаю, только пользуюсь, дарами приносящих.

----------


## лариса 25

> Сценарий осеннего утренника во второй младшей группе на казахском языке


Спасибо за сценарий. Анастасия, а песенка И.Кишко у вас в переводе? Можете поделиться?

----------


## Анастасия :-)

я закинула сценарии сразу после перевода. Потом песни поменяла на те, что есть). А сюжетные песни (морковь, капуста и т.д.) я вставила так: взяла стихи на казахском языке про эти овощи и наложила на несложную мелодию. Правда не могу найти стихи про мухоморы...  :Meeting: . Это что касается старшей группы. Ну а в средней и младшей просто заменила песни на те, которые мы с ними учим.

----------


## Анастасия :-)

> Анастасия, а песенка И.Кишко у вас в переводе?


Нет, этой песни нет. Я ее заменила на другую. "Осень, осень к нам пришла, Дождь и ветер принесла", автора не знаю(.  Перевод был здесь, на форуме.

----------


## Советник

> я закинула сценарии сразу после перевода. Потом песни поменяла на те, что есть). А сюжетные песни (морковь, капуста и т.д.) я вставила так: взяла стихи на казахском языке про эти овощи и наложила на несложную мелодию. Правда не могу найти стихи про мухоморы... . Это что касается старшей группы. Ну а в средней и младшей просто заменила песни на те, которые мы с ними учим.


Подскажите как закидывать сценарии???

----------


## Aurora

> Подскажите как закидывать сценарии???


Объяснение здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4457576

----------


## Захарова Ольга

вот сценарий новенький мой авторчкий
Осеннее развлечение для детей второй младшей группы  2012г
 «Хохотунчик» паровоз, он вагончики повёз»


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020), Мусиенко (12.08.2018)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

а вот еще для малышей простенький
ОСЕННИЙ ПРАЗДНИК В 1 МЛАДШЕЙ ГРУППЕ 2012г


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

а это прошлогодний в старшей казахской группе 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (15.09.2019)

----------


## Махаббат

Сценарий "Алтын күз" старш. группа 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Прошлогодний сценарий к Дню Независимости.    


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

И вот еще к Дню Независимости викторина для детей и родителей. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## stella z

Ольга, спасибо за "Хохотунчик"! возьму, возможно, идею на следующий год. Я брала "Осень Золотая - Хозяйка Урожая" с инсценировкой. (ехали на дачу к дедушке) если заинтересует - выложу. Но я к вам с просьбой - поделитесь идеей на Новый Год на 2.  мл. Всем написала, а с этой группой засада! никаких идей!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Сценарий Новогодний из зимнего альманаха  на казахском и русском (сканирование)
Просьба не выставлять нигде.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

И еще один новогодний сценарий оттуда же.(сканирование)


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## calina

> Прошлогодний сценарий к Дню Независимости.    
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


  спасибо за интересный сценарий.

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Новогодний сценарий для 2 младшей группы. Проводила в прошлом году. Может понравится идея.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

И еще один для 2 младшей. Тоже прошлогодний.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Мусиенко

Ёлочкина сказка

Новый год 2012

Средняя группа


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Мусиенко

Милые кудесницы! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, стихом для Деда Мороза на казахском языке, при первом появлении, как только он входит в зал с поздравлениями. Заранее спасибо!

И волшебные слова, чтобы зажечь ёлку на казахском.

----------


## Мусиенко

Вот только дописала сценарий, в этом году решила основноую роль отдать взрослым персонажам, т.к. дети плохо говорят по-казахски.  Но сам праздник будет проходить на казахском. Осталось перевести и вперёд в Новый год!

Волшебная звезда

Новый год2012
Старшая казахская группа


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## viktorya07

> И волшебные слова, чтобы зажечь ёлку на казахском.




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Мусиенко (04.10.2016)

----------


## viktorya07

УРА!!!
Закончила сценарии для казахских групп с помощью интернета и преподавателя казахского языка, и конечно 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

Девочки! Выкладываю сценарий ко Дню Независимости. Сценарий не мой, где-то в интернете нашла. Думаю, кому-нибудь пригодится.
*День Независимости Казахстана.*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

А это новогодний для средней русской группы.ГККП « Ясли-сад № 14 общеразвивающего типа» г. Актау
2012-2013 учебный год


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




КОНЕЦ.

----------


## Елена Курлюк

А это песенка  Н.Овсянниковой про новый год на казахском языке для маленьких. Ноты пока не могу вставить. 
Жаңа жыл.



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Анечка1986

> Ольга, спасибо за "Хохотунчик"! возьму, возможно, идею на следующий год. Я брала "Осень Золотая - Хозяйка Урожая" с инсценировкой. (ехали на дачу к дедушке) если заинтересует - выложу. Но я к вам с просьбой - поделитесь идеей на Новый Год на 2.  мл. Всем написала, а с этой группой засада! никаких идей!!!


 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135669&page=19 На этой странице много новогодних праздников. Особенно мне понравился сценарий Аллы Анатольевны  Новогодний праздник для малышей "Конфетная страна"

----------


## Захарова Ольга

в этом году решили сделать цирк
вот сценарий для 2 младшей 2013

«НОВОГОДНЕЕ ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ У ЕЛКИ» Праздник во 2 младшей группе «Гүлдер» 2013г
Под весёлую музыку входят дети и встают  перед ёлкой
РИТМИКА
Вед.: Вы бы дружно мне сказали, что за гостья в нашем зале?
Дети: Ёлочка!
Вед.: Хороши иголочки у нарядной ёлочки?
Дети: Да!
Вед.: Отвечайте от души: все игрушки хороши?
Дети: Все?
Вед.: Вам понятно, что сейчас ёлка песни ждёт от вас?
Дети: Да!
Вед.: Наша ёлка всех зовёт в новогодний хоровод!
                               «ГОСТИ К ЁЛКЕ МЫ ПРИШЛИ»  ХОРОВОД
После песни садятся на стульчики.
1 ребёнок: Всё покрыто белым пухом, Вся земля сейчас в снегу.
                   Как красиво! Что за прелесть!  Наглядеться не могу!
Ведущая: Белым снегом всё покрыто:    и деревья, и дома.
                  Свищет ветер легкокрылый.  Здравствуй, зимушка – зима!
ПЕСНЯ «ЗИМУШКА»
Вед.:( обходит ёлку, находит «волшебную» бутылку). Ой, а это что за бутылка, какая интересная, тут что-то написано, не разберу никак, ну-ка я её потру…
Свет гаснет. Незаметно поджигает пиротехническую свечу. С горящей бутылкой пробегает по всему залу и выбрасывает её за дверь.
Вед.: Вот это да! Вот это салют! Как я испугалась!
(Вбегает, крутясь, Джин, с ковром под мышкой).
Вед.: Вы кто?
Джин: Я – Джин-н-н! Что это вы, уважаемая джинами бросаетесь! Я и обидеться могу, вот превращу вас в лягушку, тогда будете квакать всю жизнь.
Вед.: Ква..ква.. Квак в лягушку! Я не заслужила. Я спасала ёлку то пожара.
Джин: Ладно, ладно, на первый раз прощаю. Вы вызывали джина?
Вед.: Никого я не вызывала.
Джин: (возмущённо) О-о-о.. Бутылку находили?
Вед.: Да!
Джин: Джина вызывали?
Вед.: Нет!
Джин: Но вы же её потёрли рукой. И вот я здесь.
Вед.: Так Вы были в той бутылке, которую я выбросила!? Такой большой…
Джин: Да! Да! Да! ДА! Вы освободили меня, теперь, в благодарность я должен исполнить три ваших желания. Но сначала расскажите мне, куда это я попал?
Вед.: Сегодня праздник у ребят, Вы попали в детский сад.
Джин: Что за праздник, расскажите! Садится на свой ковёр.
1реб: Это радостное чудо С нетерпеньем ждали все. 
Звезды, шарики повсюду, Ёлка в праздничной красе.
2реб:Всем нам очень хорошо, Весело сегодня.
                   Потому, что к нам пришёл Праздник новогодний!
Пожелаем всем добра, и здоровья, и удачи.
Завтра, с самого утра будет год чудесный начат.
Джинн: О! Новый год! Знаю ваше первое желание! Вы хотите узнать, каким будет следующий год. Так, сейчас я посчитаю, какой же год наступает… Точно –год Змеи! О, следующий год всем удачу принесёт, особенно тем, кто змею не испугается. Сейчас я вас с нею познакомлю…Ахалай-махалай, змея, выползай!
(Играет на дудочке, над кувшином, на леске вытягивая змею).
Джинн: (достает змею из кувшина) Не бойтесь, она ручная, никого не обидит. Надо обязательно к ней прикоснуться, чтоб год счастливым был.
Змея подарит вам здоровье, ум.
(Проходит вдоль сидящих детей, предлагает детям погладить змею.) 
Джинн(обращается к змее): Что? Что ты говоришь? Поиграть с ребятами? Ладно. Отдохни пока (Кладёт её назад в кувшин). А всех ребят приглашаю поиграть в «Змейку»! Здесь нужна сообразительность и быстрота, как у змеи.
              ИГРА «Змейка»
Джинн: А теперь, скорей говорите своё второе желание, а то меня уже дома заждались.
Вед.: Что бы тебе такое загадать…
Вед.: Пусть сегодня в Новый год, к нам дедушка Мороз придёт!
Джинн: Расскажите, он какой?
Реб: В шапке, с белой бородой, в шубе он и в валенках, 
        Говорят, что он седой, а шалит, как маленький.
Джинн: Исполняю. Трах-тибидох-тибидах-тах-тах! Дед Мороз приди скорей, порадуй взрослых и детей.
                         ТАНЕЦ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗИКОВ И ЁЛОЧЕК
Вед.: Что милый ты напутал, говорят он старенький, а ты явил нам маленьких.
          Вот послушай еще описание Деда Мороза.
                               СТИХ-Е про Деда Мороза
Джинн: Молодцы гномики, справились. Ложится на пол, слушает ухом. Слышу, идёт. А мне пора, боюсь я холода и мороза, все желания я ваши исполнил. Улетаю на ковре самолёте (показ ковра) домой, к детишкам. До свидания. Убегает
Вед.: Ребята, давайте позовём деда Мороза, поможем ему найти дорогу. 
Дети зовут Деда Мороза.  Входит Дед Мороз.
Дед: Здравствуйте, ребята! Поздравляю детей и гостей с Новым годом! Был у вас я год назад, всех вас видеть очень рад! Подросли, большими стали, а меня-то вы узнали? Всё такой же я седой, но душою молодой и готов пуститься в пляс, хоть сейчас! В хоровод скорей вставайте, песню запевайте!
            ХОРОВОД «ДЕД МОРОЗ»
Дед: Молодцы! Хорошую песенку спели.
Вед.: а теперь детвора, поиграть пришла пора
                      ИГРА –ТАНЕЦ «У ТЕБЯ ДЕД МОРОЗ»
Дед: Уф, устал…Сейчас я подую на вас волшебным ветерком и вы тихонько сядете на стульчики.
Дед дует. Дети садятся.
Вед.: Сядь, дедушка, отдохни, да стихи послушай.
СТИХ-Я
1реб.: Дед Мороз, Дед Мороз, Борода седая, Про тебя, Дед Мороз, Все ребята знают!
2реб.: Посмотрите, Дед Мороз В валенках и шапке. Он на Севере живёт И не носит тапки!
Дед: Вот спасибо! Молодцы! Хочу  вас я наградить – всем веселье подарить! 
Стучит посохом. Вбегает клоун.
Тепа: Привет, друзья, а вот и я! Тёпой все зовут меня! А вас, как зовут? Давайте, познакомимся. Ну-ка, все сразу назовите своё имя! Дети хором отвечают.
А теперь приглашаю всех в цирк! Представление начинается! Занавес открывается!
             Звучит заставка «ЦИРК»
Тепа: В нашем цирке немало чудес, Силачи, трюкачи и гимнасты там есть,
         Есть просто красавица,  Которая лихо с лентой справляется.
1 ребёнок –гимнастка: Лента у меня в руках – будто бы живая.
                                          Вьётся быстро и красиво,
                                          Словно заводная!
ГИМНАСТИЧЕСКОЕ УПРАЖНЕНИЕ С ЛЕНТОЙ
Вед.: На цирковой арене выступают силачи! 
                  Встречайте! Наши  трюкачи!
Силачи проходят по кругу под музыку, показывают мускулы, как бы хвастаясь силой
1 силач: Очень сильный я силач, Гири поднимаю.
               Для меня они, как мяч,   Все об этом знают.
2 силач: Грузовик могу поднять     Я одной рукой.
               И часов пять продержать –  Сильный я такой
ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ СИЛАЧЕЙ
. Бом после силачей «пытается» унести гири.
Тепа: Да я тоже так могу! Ой-ой, как тяжело… (Гиря падает на ногу клоуну)
Вед.:  Ну что ,Бом, не по силам тебе наши гири?
Тепа: Подумаешь! Сила есть  - ума не надо! За – то я самый бесстрашный!
Вед.: Ну хорошо, посмотрим. Внимание, внимание! На новогодней арене выступает знаменитый дрессировщик …… со своими не простыми питомцами: сладкими конфетами.
ТАНЕЦ ДРЕССИРОВАННЫХ  КОНФЕТ.
Тепа: Внимание, внимание! Слабонервных прошу выйти из зала! На нашей арене выступают канатоходцы – медведи! Прошу помочь нам – канат крепко поддержать. (вызывает двух взрослых и даёт в руки верёвку)
МЕДВЕДИ-КАНАТОХОДЦЫ
Тепа: Вы, медвежата, плясали легко, заработали молоко. Даёт медвежатам бутылки с соской.
                            ИГРА « Кто быстрей выпьет молоко»
Дед Мороз: Ну-ка, цирковой народ, Встаньте дружно в хоровод!
ПЕСНЯ «Мы тебя так долго ждали, дедушка»
Дед Мороз: Ай да песня! Как чудесна! Только вот, что интересно…
                     Как из круга выйду я?
Вед.я: Мы не выпустим тебя!
Дед Мороз: Как это не выпустите? А я тут проскачу! (дети берутся за руки)        
                     Ну, тогда я здесь перепрыгну!
                     Что такое? Вот так раз! Заморожу всех сейчас!
ИГРА «Заморожу»
Вед.: Нам морозы - не беда!  Не страшны нам холода.
                  Кто поёт и бойко пляшет   Не замёрзнет никогда!
ТАНЕЦ-ИГРА «ХОП-ХОП»
Дети садятся на свои места
Дед Мороз:  Очень я люблю танцевать с ребятами, но ещё никогда не выступал с  
                      цирковыми артистами.
Вед.я:  На арене цирка –клоуны смешные.
                 Шустрые, весёлые ребята озорные!
ОРКЕСТР КЛОУНОВ и ДЕДА МОРОЗА
Тепа: Мои друзья клоуны не только могут весело играть, но они и ещё  
          фокусники. Вот, смотрите – вода! Превратите её в цветную водичку.
        «Ты, вода, водица,  Светлая, как иней,
         Стань, вода-водица,  Не простой, а цветной!
(Дети трясут бутылки с водой. Вода постепенно окрашивается)
Дед Мороз: Я тоже могу вам фокус свой показать. Где моя волшебная коробка? 
Фокус с коробкой: Д.М. показывает, что  в коробке ничего нет, колдует, открывает.  Внутри лежат снежки.
Дед Мороз: Вот сколько снежков! 
Тепа: Снежки берите, с Дедом Морозом поиграйте!
ИГРА «Снежки»
Дед Мороз: Уф, устал! Посижу, немного отдохну. Стихи послушаю.
(2-3 стиха)
Тепа: Представление заканчивать пора, До свиданья, детвора! 
С Новым годом! Счастья вам и большим и малышам! Убегает.
Вед.: Дед Мороз, а Дед Мороз! Ты подарки нам принёс?
Дед Мороз: Ох, совсем забыл! Я так спешил, что дома оставил все подарки! Но ничего я же волшебник! Пподайте  мне большой котёл, Поставьте вот сюда, на стол. 
(вед. ставят котёл, ставят на стол)
Положу я апельсины, а за ними мандарины. И немного серпантина, и орешков золотых.
Пряники хрустящие, льдиночки звенящие. Звезды новогодние, снежиночки холодные.
И вкуснейший шоколад, я отдать детишкам рад!
Все как будто положил, Где ж подарки? (смотрит внутрь) Ой, забыл.
Нужно их полить водою, Не простою ключевою.
Ведущая подает красивый кувшин с водой, Дед Мороз льет в спрятанную емкость в чане. 
Эники, беники, пряники, веники, Унди, фунди, чунды – гей,
Вари нам, горшок, Подарки скорей!
Слышится звук «кипения в кастрюле»
Дед Мороз: Посмотрите, готово ли?
Вед.: Нет! Ещё немного повари! (Снова «кипит кастрюля»).
Дед: Всё! Готово! Вынимай! Да детишкам раздавай!
            РАЗДАЮТ ПОДАРКИ
Вед.: Вот и праздник новогодний нам заканчивать пора.
         Много радости, веселья нам доставила детвора!
Дед Мороз: Хоть уходить мы не хотим, но в путь-дорогу нас зовёт 2013год!

Дед Мороз уходит. Все выходят из зала.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Махаббат

Сценарий "Менің тәуелсіз Қазақстаным" старш. группа

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, в 1 младшей группе беру кукольный театр "Колобок" (переделанный). Наша казаховед перевела сказку на казахский, за что ей огромнейшее спасибо!


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Людмила (Виола)! Вы как всегда на высоте!!! :Shablon 04:  Сколько же времени надо потратить на сканирование, конвертирование песен! ОГРОМНЕЙШИЙ ВАМ РЕСПЕКТ!!!  :018:

----------


## лариса 25

Виола, сказать Вам спасибо - это ничего не сказать. Вы просто умничка, всегда делитесь свежим материалом.

----------


## Мусиенко

Сценарий к 8 марта на казахском языке, для средней группы.

Проводила  в прошлом году. Персонажи: Карабас, Весна, Буратино

http://yadi.sk/d/7M9qlGFo25DDg

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Сценарий "Наш Выпускной" ( скан. рус. каз.) и все что про весну и наурыз, пожалуйста,
Людмила и вот это можно на другой обменник, что-то мр3 не работает.

----------


## viktorya07

*ВИОЛA*, Присоединяюсь! Огромный труд и большое спасибо! Это просто кладезь, у меня в этом году снова казахские группы, а наработок практически никаких. Молодец!!!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Людмила, я не вредничаю, захожу в мп3, там трафик переполнен отправляют в российский, захожу... в рекламу и все, больше ничего не скачивается, например выпускной не скачивается.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Девочки, ни у кого нет сценария к 8 Марта на казахском языке для подготовительной группы -  "А ну-ка, девочки"?

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (17.07.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (17.07.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (30.10.2018)

----------


## Мусиенко

Сценарий к 8 марта "Программы для мамы" для старшей казахской группы на рус.яз. 

Построен по программам телепередач, диктор - Карлсон.

http://yadi.sk/d/N9LL-Mqj2Hd2c

----------

feechka (01.02.2017), oksi7771 (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ликсанна

Виола! Огромное сердечное спасибо Вам за щедрость, за терпение. Вы так сильно помогли нам, даже невозможно выразить всю благодарность, которую хотелось бы. Такие красивые песни, новые стихи, сценарии!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ВИОЛA

"Праздник бантика"   средняя группа
не помню автора идеи, но взяла здесь на форуме. Спасибо ему большое!

Дети под музыку входят в зал, встают полукругом.
Ведущая: Солнце льёт свой свет прекрасный, 
Птицам песни петь не лень,
Тает снег, и небо ясно, 
Вот и праздник – мамин день!
ДЕТИ:
Сыйлайыншы гүлімді
Теріп алған даладан,
Мирамыңыз бүгінгі
Құтты болсын ана жан!

Праздничное утро
В дом стучится к нам.
День Восьмое марта –
Праздник наших мам!

За окошком песенка
Целый день слышна.
Кто придумал песенку???
Солнце и  Весна!!!

И с утра до вечера
Песенка слышна.
Мамочка любимая,
Для тебя она!

В этот день мы постарались
Аккуратно причесались.
Умывались, одевались,
Чтобы мамы улыбались.

Слушай нашу песенку, 
Мамочка любимая.
Будь всегда здоровая, 
Будь всегда счастливая.

    «ПЕСЕНКА КАПЕЛЬ»

Ведущая:
Дорогие, ребята и гости, у нас сегодня необыкновенный праздник, у нас сегодня «День бантика». Посмотрите. Как постарались мамы и дети, как много красивых и разноцветных бантиков на костюмах у ребят! 
ДЕТИ:
Мы готовились, старались,
Песен много изучали.
И сюрпризы есть у нас
Вы увидите сейчас!

Бантики, бантики
Вот какие бантики!
Бантики прекрасные, 
Синие и красные!

      ТАНЕЦ «БАНТИКИ»

Ведущая: Такое увидеть вы не ожидали?
В страну красивых бантиков попали. 
Ведь ваши мамы, маленькими были 
И тоже бантики красивые носили. 
Сегодня мы всех женщин поздравляем, 
И с ними веселимся и играем. 
Ребенок:  Дорогие мамы! Милые, для вас 
Концерт весенний, радостный устроим мы сейчас. 
		 (Раздается музыка)
Ведущий. Кто там песенку поёт? Кто на праздник к нам идёт?
(В зал вприпрыжку вбегает Веснушка).
Веснушка. Всем привет! А вот и я. Не узнали вы меня?
Я – весенняя Веснушка, я – Веснушка – конопушка.
Меня знают все ребята, любят за мою красу.
Я весною появляюсь у ребяток на носу!
Говорят, что я – резвушка, и смешная хохотушка, 
Буду вас я развлекать, будем вместе танцевать.

  ТАНЕЦ«Раз ладошка»

Веснушка: Я сегодня мимо шла
И на праздник к вам зашла.
Посмотреть, как вы живёте,
Как играете, поёте?
Ведущая:  Дети в садике не плачут-
Прыгают, играют, скачут…
Танцевать не устают,
А сейчас ещё споют!

  ПЕСНЯ «СОЛНЫШКО ЛУЧИСТОЕ»
(русско-казахско-английский  язык)

Веснушка: Я очень рада, что попала к вам на праздник!
Ведущая: А ещё стихи мы знаем,
Мы теперь их прочитаем.
Дети:
1 . Мы теперь совсем большие,
  Поглядите, вон какие!
 Помогаем дома маме,
 Всю посуду моем сами.

2.   Мы можем щёткой подметать,
Умеем вещи убирать,
До блеска натирать посуду,
и тряпкой пыль сметать повсюду.

3.   Хорошо бы, если б вдруг,
В руки мне попал утюг,
Я бы маме показал,
что давно большим я стал!

4 .   А я бы мог, сварить обед,
 Из конфет большой омлет!

5.Я тоже маме помогу,
все игрушки уберу!
(загибает пальчики)
За диван  - машины спрячу,
кубики за кресло,
Под столом оставлю мячик,
вот…  и всё на месте!
6 .  Пусть засияет всё вокруг, 
Пусть чашки звонко запоют,
Пусть в доме будет чистота,
И мама скажет – красота!
Веснушка: Я тоже  маме помогаю, все котлеты съедаю, все ватрушки.
Вед. Ай да помощница! Ребята, покажем, как надо дома маме помогать?
 ИГРА
 Ведущий: А когда наши ребята помогают дома на кухне может получится вот такой 

«КУХОННЫЙ ОРКЕСТР»

Веснушка: Какие молодцы! Какие помощники растут у мам! 
Ведущая: Дорогие гости! Открою вам маленький секрет: мы сегодня всё утро пытались сосчитать, сколько всего бантиков на костюмах у ребят, но каждый раз сбивались со счёта, так и не смогли их сосчитать. А тут ещё и в зале у нас посмотрите, сколько бантиков, как нарядно и красиво.
Веснушка. Я! Я знаю, сколько здесь бантиков.
Вед. Ну и сколько же?
Веснушка. (Чешет затылок) Ну, много- много и ещё три у меня. Вот! Посмотрите!
Показывает бантик на шее и считает: один, ведущая предлагает детям считать с ней, выставляет ногу в башмаке - « Два!», выставляет другую ногу – «Три!», Вот какие у меня замечательные башмачки!
Веснушка:  А вы умеете танцевать?

	ТАНЕЦ  «У МЕНЯ -  У ТЕБЯ»

Веснушка: Хорошо плясали, детки,
Радость всем доставили.
Ну, а с праздником бабулю
Вы свою поздравили?
ДЕТИ:
 Алтын Әжем ол менің
Мені жақсы кәреді
Үйретеді өлеңін
Ертегі айтып береді
Очень любят бабушки
Нас    - своих внучат.
Покупают нам игрушки
И приводят в детский сад.

Рядом с нашей бабушкой
Мы не знаем скуки.
Ведь у нашей бабушки-
Золотые руки! 

Вот хорошие какие 
Наши бабушки родные.

Помогаю бабушке-
Я уже большой!
Улыбнулась бабушка,
Стала молодой.

«Молодая бабушка!»
-Люди говорят.
Я за нашу бабушку
Очень  - очень  рад!

Мы для бабушек любимых
Песню ласково споём,
Поцелуем, приласкаем  
И поздравим с Женским днем.

ПЕСНЯ О БАБУШКЕ (А. Евтодьевой)

Веснушка: Какие у вас чудесные бабушки, как сильно вы их любите,
 а давайте им тоже бантики завяжем?
Ведущая: Что ты, это не солидно «бабушка с бантиком на голове».
А вот красивые бусы, я думаю, их украсят, 
а помогут, конечно же, внучата.
   ИГРА «Собери бусы для бабушки» 
из макарон
Ведущая: А для бабушек своих дети тоже приготовили красивый
   Танец  «Красные сапожки»
Веснушка: Бантики, бантики, в глазах одни бантики мелькают, 
я даже в них запуталась.
Вед. А вот наши мамы могут узнать своих дочек по бантикам,
 даже с закрытыми глазами.
Веснушка: С закрытыми глазами? Не может быть!
Вед. А ты посмотри сама.
  Игра «Найди дочку по бантику».
(Веснушка приседает, подставляет свою голову.)
Ведущая: Ребята, а давайте расскажем всем мамам – 
какие же подарки мы приготовили для них.
ДЕТИ:
Ты -  мамулечка моя,
Я- дочурочка твоя!
Подарю тебе цветочки,
От меня, любимой дочки!

Я на ушко прошепчу
Нежное словечко!
Мамочка, сказать хочу:
Ты – моё сердечко!

Я любимую машину
Маме подарю от сына.
На, мамуля.., поиграй!
Только к вечеру отдай!

Мамочка- мамуленька,
Ты -  моя лапуленька.
Нарисую твой портрет,
Где же краски,
Где мольберт?

Мы для мамы в день весенний
Приготовим угощенье.
Мы пирог испечем
И поздравим с Женским Днем!
Ведущая : А вот и еще один подарок мамам. 
Мы вас сегодня хотим удивить,
Сказку веселую вам подарить.
 Сказка    «Про зайчика Степашку»  по окончании  

  ПЕСНЯ  «У ВСЕХ ЕСТЬ МАМА»

(Есть мама у котенка..)
Ребенок: 
Без танца веселого 
Праздник не ярок.
Мы вам подарим   
Танец в подарок.

   ТАНЕЦ  С ЦВЕТАМИ (А. Евтодьевой)

Ведущий.  Вот и подходит к концу наш праздник…
Веснушка: Сегодня праздник – мамин день. И я хочу поздравить всех мам с праздником, подарить им сердце, но мам много, а у меня одно сердце. Что же делать?
Ведущий: Ты не расстраивайся. Мы тебе поможем! Наши дети с большой любовью и заботой приготовили для мам и бабушек сюрпризы.
Ребёнок: Подарки для мамы готовили сами.
Их вечером сделали своими руками.
Ребенок.
Мам своих мы поздравляем
И от всей души желаем
Быть здоровыми, счастливыми
И веселыми, красивыми!
Ведущий:   Дорогие наши мамы
Праздник наш мы завершаем,
Счастья, радости, здоровья
Вам от всей души желаем!
Веснушка: Спасибо вам, мамы, за красоту,
Спасибо вам, мамы, за доброту,
За то, что такие у вас малыши,
За то, что они в вас не чают души.

----------

Добронрава (05.02.2021), марина гайворонская (04.02.2016)

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Людмила огромнейшее спасибо, что откликнулась!!! Девчата, а что с мр3 сорт творится, у всех работает или только у меня такая проблема: входишь скачать, пишет что трафик российский превосходит... зайдите СЮДА, нажимаю, выходит реклама, нажимаю на рекламу выходит  серая страница и всё...

----------


## Мусиенко

> Девчата, а что с мр3 сорт творится, у всех работает или только у меня такая проблема: входишь скачать, пишет что трафик российский превосходит... зайдите СЮДА, нажимаю, выходит реклама, нажимаю на рекламу выходит  серая страница и всё...


Только что скачивала. Всё нормально, как обычно...

----------


## Актасочка

Девчонки вы пишите сценарии и игры , но как их скачать?

----------


## viktorya07

Вот ссылка на мои сценарии для казахских групп, http://files.mail.ru/0EA82675297147178244B8746024914F
 а это сценка "Три мамы" на казахском.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4019131m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## viktorya07

*Актасочка*, жмете на ссылку пальчиком, далее ищите слово "скачать", если пишут, что трафик превышает - жмете слово "сюда", далее выбираете любую ссылку, ждете 30 сек и снова жмете, короче - читайте инструкции на файлообменниках.

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, предлагаю вам сценарий праздника Наурыз для младшей и средней групп. В архиве сценарий, песенный материал и музыка для оформления.
http://rusfolder.com/35049554

----------


## ольга-rostov

Предлагаю сценарий Наурыз для старших групп, песенный материал и музыка для оформления http://rusfolder.com/35049666

----------


## ольга-rostov

Наурыз для подготовительной группы. Сценарий+ музыка  http://rusfolder.com/35050162

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, хочу предложить вам разработку интегрированного занятия Самопознание+ Музыка для подготовительной группы. Тема "Доброта", что-то название не интересное, переименуйте сами. В архиве текст, музыка. Тексты песен в сценарии.   http://rusfolder.com/35050371

----------


## ольга-rostov

Наурыз -2013  (на другом обменнике) http://files.mail.ru/690392359A7C4890910032F7E798C01D

----------


## viktorya07

*ольга-rostov*, Спасибо! Как нельзя кстати!

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Могу поделиться сценарием к дню независимости


«Моя страна, тебя хочу воспеть я»
( День Независимости Республики Казахстан)
Программное содержание:
• Расширять знания детей о Республике Казахстан.
• Воспитывать нравственно-патриотические чувства.
• Дорожить эмоционально-положительным отношением к людям других национальностей.
• Закреплять умение петь хором и индивидуально, при этом передавать характер и содержание песен.
• Совершенствовать звуковысотный, динамический, тембровый слух.
• Продолжать формировать музыкально-ритмические навыки в исполнении танцев, певческий голос в исполнении песен..
• Развивать воображение, фантазию, стимулировать формирование музыкальных способностей.
• Внедрять в повседневную разговорную речь казахский язык.
Ход праздника:
Звучат фанфары.(Фонограмма). 
В зал входят две ведущие в казахском и русском костюмах.
Звучит кюй «Сары Арка» Курмангазы в аудиозаписи, в зал входят дети старших групп, выстраиваются.
ВЕД:
Өз халқымен бірге гұмыр кешу – ол ұл мереке деген қазақ халқының нақыл сөзі бар. 16 желтоқсан – бүл біздің ел үшінерекше күн. 1991 жылы қазақ халқы өзінің егемендігін жариялап, дербестікке талпынды. Сол кезден бастап жыл сайып осы күні Қзақстан Республикасының Тәуелсіздік күні аталып өтеді. Биыл қазақстандықтар егемендігіміздің 16- жылдық мерей тойын атап өтуде.
ВЕД:: Казахская народная мудрость гласит : «Пережитое время с народом – великий праздник». 16 декабря – особенный день для нашего народа. В этот день в 1991 году казахский народ объявил о своей независимости, о стремлении к свободе. С тех пор этот день отмечается как День Независимости Республики Казахстан. Сегодня казахстанцы отмечают 16 – летие свободного суверенного Казахстана!
ВЕД: ТАҢҒАЖАЙЫП АТЫҢДА ДӘЛ ТАБЫЛДЫ.
ТАБЫЛДЫ ДА ТАЛАЙ ЖҰРТҚА ТАНЫЛДЫ.
ТУҒАН ЕЛІМ КӨККЕ ЖЕТТІ КӨК ТУЫҢ
СЕН – ТӘУЕЛСІЗ МЕМЛЕКЕТСІҢ КӘДІМГІ
ГИМН РК
ВЕД:: (в каз. костюме), 
Байтақ дала, туған жердің қымбат маған әр тасы
Өзен-көлі, самал желі, асқар тауы-баршасы.
Бақыт нұры, кұшып мені, кең өлкеме тарқашы!
Алшаң басып еркелеуім – туған жердің арқасы.
Аспаныңда ер болайын ай – жұлдызды шарлаған.
Ағыл – тегіл сел болайын, жырын саған арнаған
Бір өзіндей кең болайын, касиетті ен далам.
Сүйікті ұлың мен болайын, анам болдың сен маған!
ВЕД:Погожий солнечный денек собрал нас всех на огонек,
На огонек улыбок и тепла, и с этим огоньком зима в наш край пришла.
А огонек всего лишь засветился от детских глаз, что в зале собрались,
От шума детского и смеха и тут же споры начались:
«Сегодня первым буду я!», - Нет, мне блистать на сцене!»,
Но что гадать? Сейчас дадим мы слово юной смене.
1 ребёнок: Алтын шашқан сияқты, жер бетіне нұр таңым.
Бар адамға шуақты- осы менің Отаным! 
2 ребёнок: Мало мы еще умеем, мы пока еще растем,
Но становимся умнее с каждым часом, с каждым днем.
3 ребенок: Мы все больше понимаем, чем нам надо дорожить.
Дорожить любимым краем и республику любить.
Песня «Менің Отаным»
Санчаева А.: Аспан түстес көгілдір, тік бұрышты матаның,
Ортасында төгіп нұр, күн жаяды шапағын.
Песня «Елтаңба» / «Айгөлек» тобы/
1.Вед.: Что мы родиной зовем? 
чтец : Дом, где мы с тобой растем.
2 Вед.: Что мы Родиной зовем? 
чтец : Солнце в небе голубом.
1 Вед.: Что мы Родиной зовем?
чтец : Край, где мы с тобой живем.
Песня: «Снежный барс»
ВЕД: Пусть дети в маленьких делах откроют нам секреты:
Быть может, среди них растут писатели, поэты,
Певцы, артисты, музыканты – все – гениальны, все – таланты!
Так пусть откроются сполна нам новые их имена!
Песня: «Новый день »
ВЕД: БУДУЩЕЕ НАРОДА –ДЕТИ! БУДУЩЕЕ СТРАНЫ- ДЕТИ!
ПУСТЬ НАШИ ДЕТИ БУДУТ ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВЫМИ И СИЛЬНЫМИ.
ПУСТЬ НИКОГДА НЕ СМОЛКАЕТ ВЕСЕЛЫЙ И ЗАДОРНЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ СМЕХ.
ВЕД: Нет Родины моей милей на свете, 
Озера, реки, солнышко, что светит,
Родных просторов края не видать 
На самой голубой красавице – планете.
Мелькнет за белым облаком звезда, 
Огнями ночью светят города…
Люблю и лето, и весну, и осень, 
И дни зимы, что дед Мороз приносит.
ВЕД: И ПРАЗДНИК ЭТОТ ПРОДОЛЖАЮТ ВЗВОЛНОВАННЫЕ ГОЛОСА.
ПОД НОВЫЙ ГОД ВСЕГДА БЫВАЮТ, НЕМЫСЛИМЫЕ ЧУДЕСА.
РЕБ: ЛЕГКАЯ – УЗОРНАЯ ЗВЕЗДОЧКА – МАЛЮТКА, ТЫ СЛЕТИ МНЕ НА РУКУ, ПОСИДИ МИНУТКУ.
ПОКРУЖИЛАСЬ ЗВЕЗДОЧКА В ВОЗДУХЕ НЕМНОЖКО, СЕЛА И РАСТАЯЛА НА МОЕЙ ЛАДОШКЕ.
ПЕСНЯ «Жулдыз»
ВЕД: Мы рождены, чтоб Родину любить, 
Мы рождены, чтоб ей одной служить,
Мы рождены, чтобы Отчизне нашей 
Достойными сынами быть.
Сердца во имя Родины стучат, 
Сердца во имя Родины горят
И память о героях, в битвах павших, 
Навеки юные сердца хранят.

1 Вед: Біздің бәрімізді ата – бабаларымыз арқылы адамзаттың түп – тегіне қатысымыз быр, алып Отанымыз арқылы Жер Анамен байланыстымыз. Адам дүниеде өмір кешеді тарихта із қалдырады. Кең – байтақ, ұлан – ғайыр дала. Бірақ әрбір қазақ үшін осы Кең – байтақ даладан қымбаттырақ ешнәрсе жоқ. Қазіргі уақытта осы кең – байтақ даламызда, қазақ мемлекеттіктінің символы сияқты көптеген әдемі, ірі қалалар пайда болуда. 1997 жылы Республика астанасы қазақ даласының жүрегі Астана қаласына көшірілді. Әдемі Есіл өзенінің бойында өмір талабына сай жаңа қала бой көтерді – ол біздің Астана. Бұл Астана – мемлекеттіміздің символы, ұлт бірлігі. 

2 Вед: Через своих предков все мы причастны к человеческому древу, а через Родину связаны с землей. Человек живет в мире. Жизнь человека оставляет след в истории, а образ жизни человека определяется его Родиной. Казахстан – огромная, степная страна.
Но для казахов нет ничего дороже степных просторов. На степных просторах нашей современности стали появляться крупные города, что является символом государственности казахского народа. В 1997 году столица Республики была перенесена в самое сердце казахских степей. У красивых берегов Есиля родился новый современный город – это наша столица, это Астана – оплот единства нации, символ государственности.
Ритмическая композиция «Здравствуй, столица»
2Вед: Если внимательно посмотреть на карту Казахстана, то можно безошибочно назвать страны, которые располагаются по соседству с нашей страной. Это Россия, Узбекистан, Киргизия, Туркмения, Китай. Сегодня с поздравлениями и наилучшими пожеланиями прибыл к нам Владик Заброда с дружественной России.
Поёт песню «Моя Родина»
ВЕД: Воспеваю то, что вечно ново. 
И хотя совсем не гимн пою, но в душе родившееся слово обретает музыку свою
Слово это – зов и заклинанье, в этом слове – сущего душа
Это искра первая сознанья, первая улыбка малыша.
песня «Мама»
ВЕД: Где щедро светит солнце ясноглазое, 
Открылся миру Казахстан, как сердце Азии,
Любовью к людям, к жизни бьется в лад оно,
Призванье в мире жить судьбой ему дано.
Мой Казахстан на жизненном пути, 
Мой Казахстан, по– прежнему цвет
Песня  «домбра»
ВЕД: Мой Казахстан, к свершениям зови, 
Мой Казахстан, тебе слова любви!
Прекрасен Казахстан в быту и в праздники 
И сколько надо нам вложить труда и разума,
Чтоб заслужили наши звонкие сердца,
По праву называть тебя – мой Казахстан!
Песня «Своих детей храни, земля»
ВЕД: Кто бежит, проснувшись утром на рассвете?
Дети: Ну, конечно, это мы! Ну, конечно, дети!
ВЕД: Кто ж профессоров умнее, знает все на белом свете?
Дети: Ну конечно это мы, ну конечно дети!
ВЕД: Что за вундеркинды эти на большой планете?
Дети: Ну конечно это мы, ну конечно дети!
ВЕД: Кто расскажет нам всё о другой планете?
Дети: Ну конечно это мы, ну конечно дети!
Реб: Мы в стране своей живем, горя мы не знаем.
Песни звонкие поем, весело играем.
Очень быстро подрастаем, знаний набираемся,
Быть полезными стране малыши стараются.
Реб. : Раньше я играл в игрушки на песочке во дворе,
Но играть ан много лучше оказалось на домбре.
Не могу еще я, правда, дотянутся до колков,
Но с утра и хоть до завтра, я с домброю быть готов.
ВЕД: ДОМБЫРАДАЙ МҰРАНЫ, ҚАСТЕРЛЕУГЕ ТҰРАДЫ.
СОНДА ЖАТЫР ДАЛАМНЫҢ, ҮНІ МЕНЕН ҰРАНЫ.
Инд. песня «Менын арманым»
ВЕД: Если солнышко проснулось, утро засияло,
Если все мы улыбнулись, так отрадно стало.
Утро новое встает над любимым городом – 
Хорошо, что есть у всех – 
Все дети: Родина!
ВЕД: Вся страна с нами в пути – великая и строгая,
И поможет нам она…
Все дети: здорово, здорово!
Ребёнок: Мы растем из года в год, все здесь сердцу дорого: В Казахстане мы живем…
Все дети: Здорово, здорово!
ВЕД: Жар сердец и холод вьюг – все мы делим поровну, Страна наша – верный друг…
Все дети: здорово, здорово!
ВЕД: Впереди наш путь лежит звездными просторами, 
В стране прекрасной нашей жить…
Все дети: здоров, здорово!

ВЕД: Живи вовек, моя земля, земля отца и матери,
Ты для врага пустынной будь, своим же – щедрой скатертью.
И пусть корсары навсегда останутся в учебниках,
Как символ мужества и славы прапрадедов кочевников.
И не война, а нужен мир на всех витках в истории.
Везде: в долине на Нуре, в степи, на плоскогории.
Я – русская, но здесь мой дом, здесь дом моих родителей.
Земля людей не нападавших, отчизна победителей. 
Живи вовек, мой Казахстан, еще на много-много лет…
С тобой счастливой буду я и, в том сомнений нет.
Песня «Казахстан»
ВЕД: КАЗАХСТАН-РЕСПУБЛИКА МОЯ, ТЫ ВСЕ КРАШЕ И СИЛЬНЕЕ ДЕНЬ ОТО ДНЯ.
ТЫ ЗАБОТОЮ ОТЦОВСКОЮ СВОЕЙ ОКРУЖАЕШЬ САМЫХ МАЛЕНЬКИХ ДЕТЕЙ.
МНОГО У ТЕБЯ ВАЖНЕЙШИХ ДЕЛ ОЧЕНЬ СЛОЖНЫХ, НУЖНЫХ НЕОТЛОЖНЫХ
ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА МОЯ, СЕГОДНЯ НЕТ СВЕРШЕНИЙ НЕВОЗМОЖНЫХ.
ШКОЛЫ, И САДЫ У ДЕТВОРЫ, ПАРКИ, СКВЕРЫ – ЧУДНЫЕ ДАРЫ.
СЕГОДНЯ ПРАЗДНИК БЫЛ НАШ ОЧЕНЬ ЯРОК, И К ПРАЗДНИКУ НАМ ПРИГОТОВИЛИ ПОДАРОК.
ШАШУ

ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКА И ПРАЗДНИК ЗАКАНЧИВАЕТСЯ.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Елена Апполонова

А вот сценарий летнего развлечения


Сценарий  праздничного развлечения на улице
«Здравствуй, Лето»
Под веселую музыку дети змейкой движутся по площадке, встают полукругом.
Ведущий: Вот и наступило лето, самое  веселое время года.  Посмотрите вокруг сколько солнца, света, цветов, птиц. Особенно хорошо летом в лесу. Все вы можете посмотреть, как солнце золотит верхушки деревьев,  всем хочется полежать на зеленой полянке, собрать большой красивый букет лесных цветов – это так приятно. Посмотрите, ребята, кто это к нам идет в гости? 
Под музыку на площадке появляется Лето
Лето: Здравствуйте, мои дорогие, здравствуйте мои милые. Как же я по вам соскучилось. Ах, мои цветочки алые, ягодки вы мои спелые, какие вы все стали:  большие и красивые.  А  вы узнали меня? Ну-ка, назовите мое имя все вместе.
Дети: Лето!
Лето:  Конечно же, драгоценные мои,  я - Лето! А  каким я бываю?
Ребенок 1: Отчего так много света? 
Отчего вокруг тепло? 
Оттого, что это лето 
На все лето к нам пришло! 
Ребенок 2: Сегодня, завтра и вчера 
Везде жара, жара, жара… 
Ну, неужели ей не лень 
Стоять на солнце целый день? 
Ребенок 3: Опять смеется лето 
В открытое окно, 
И солнышка и света 
Полным, полным-полно! 
Ребенок 4: Опять трусы и майки 
Лежат на берегу, 
И нежатся лужайки 
В ромашковом снегу. 
Ребенок 4: Пришел июнь, «Июнь, июнь!»- 
В саду щебечут птицы. 
На одуванчик только дунь- 
И весь он разлетится. 
Ребенок 5: За плоды, тепло и солнце 
Лето, я тебя люблю! 
Я уже совсем большая, 
Хочешь, я тебе спою?
Лето: А давайте мы все  вместе встанем в большой хоровод и дружно споем песню.
Исполняется хоровод: «Мы в дороге с песенкой о лете»
Лето: Как весело вы пели песенку обо мне. Молодцы! Сегодня я пришло к вам на праздник не с пустыми руками, а с моими волшебными лучиками, с которыми и предлагаю сейчас поиграть в игру «Ловишки»
Под музыку проводится игра «Ловишки».
Дети встают в круг, берутся за руки. Лето раздает старшим детям (6 человек)  ленточки.  Под музыку все участники поднимают руки вверх, ведущие с ленточками  движутся, как только музыка прерывается все дети опускают руки вниз. Кто с ленточками остался в кругу, передает их другим участникам. Игра продолжается.
Лето: Веселая игра у нас с вами получилась. А теперь:
Расскажу я вам, ребята,
Что веселый летний дождь
Очень любят лягушата,
Квакать будут хоть всю ночь.
Ква-ква-ква! Ква-ква-ква!
Вот все в песенке слова,
Пляшут весело они,
Если хочешь, посмотри! 
Исполняется танец  лягушат (подготовительная группа)по выбору
Лето: Что такое, что случилось?
Кто-то к нам сюда спешит?
Это наш знакомый доктор,
Наш любимый Айболит.

Под музыку на площадке появляется Айболит

Айболит: Ах, как много тут ребят!
Не чихают и не кашляют?
Молодцы! Только, что вы тут сидите?
Все - на отдых!
Все - на воздух!
Все на солнце загорать,
Обливаться, закалятся,
Физкультурой заниматься! 
Ну – ка, плечи расправляем,
И зарядку начинаем.
Проводится зарядка под музыку по показу
Лето: Молодцы, ребятня, - 
Все бодрые, здоровые – вот это да!
А вы, дети, любите играть?
Пора и летние игры начинать!!!
Внимание! Внимание!
Начинаем соревнование!
Все группы разделитесь,
В колонны становитесь.
Проводятся эстафеты
«Пролезай – убегай». 
Дети до середины площадки бегут, затем пролезают через обруч, дотрагиваются до ворот и возвращаются к своей команде.
«Допрыгай до огорода»
Дети зажимают мячик между ног и прыгают до ворот напротив, обратно возвращаются бегом.
«Донеси воду до грядки»
У капитанов команды в руках ложки. Они добегают с ними до противоположных ворот, черпают из тазика воду, бегут к своей команде и переливают воду в свое ведро.
«Донеси на ракетке шарик»
У каждой команды ракетка, на которой лежит яркий шарик. Задача: донести шарик до противоположных ворот и вернуться обратно.
Айболит:  Вот и кончились наши соревнования.
Молодцы! Вы ловкие, смелые, быстрые.
Лето: Игры даром не прошли,
Вам  здоровье принесли.
Вы играли и плясали,
Чемпионами вы стали.
Ну, спортсмены, молодцы!
Получайте – ка награды.
Поздравляю от души.
Лето вместе с воспитателями раздает подарки (мыльные пузыри) детям.
Лето:  Очень весело мне было!
Всех ребят я полюбила.
Но прощаться нам пора.
Что поделать, ждут дела!
До свиданья, детвора!
Лето уходит, дети расходятся по своим площадкам.

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Наурыз -2013  (на другом обменнике) http://files.mail.ru/690392359A7C4890910032F7E798C01D


Ольга, СПАСИБИЩЕ ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ за такой ценный материал! Интересные сценарии, да ещё и вся музыка!!! 
Объясните, пожалуйста, как играть в игру на фитболах под песню "Молодая лошадь"?

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> Наурыз -2013  (на другом обменнике) http://files.mail.ru/690392359A7C4890910032F7E798C01D


Тезка спасибо огромное, еще не ознакомилась, пока времени нет, чуть позже обязательно посмотрю.

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Делюсь сценарием выпускного, сценарий не мой кто то из музыкантов поделился, но интересный
Сценарий выпускного в детском саду
В зал заходят ведущие.
1-й ведущий:
Ах, сколько раз в просторном зале
Мы с вами праздники встречали!
Но этот ждали столько лет -
И вот настал волнующий  момент!
2-й ведущий:
Сюда проститься с детским садом
Спешат дошкольники с утра
Мы их торжественно встречаем
Аплодисментами, друзья!
Дети вбегают в зал с лентами и исполняют танец.
Танец «Облака»,  муз. В. Шаинского
1-й ведущий:
Пять лет мы ждали этот день,
Но наступил он как-то сразу.
И расцвела для вас сирень,
Как не цвела еще ни разу.
2-й ведущий:
Букеты, музыка, стихи
И светлый от улыбок зал -
Все это вам, выпускники,
Сегодня ваш последний бал.
1-й ребенок:
Ты нас принял малышами,
Детский сад, наш дом родной,
Мы теперь большими стали
И прощаемся с тобой.
2-й ребенок:
Здесь родными стали стены,
И кроватки, и игрушки,
Воспитатели и няни,
И мои друзья-подружки.
3-й ребенок:
Сотрудникам нашего детского сада
От шумной и любящей вас детворы
Примите, пожалуйста, наши улыбки
И эти цветы.
Дети дарят сотрудникам детского сада цветы.
4-й ребенок:
Но пришла пора учиться,
Скоро прозвенит звонок
И весенней, звонкой песней
Позовет нас на урок.
5-й ребенок:
Здравствуй, школа! Первый класс!
Посмотри скорей на нас!
Вани, Маши и Наташки -
Вот какие первоклашки!
Песня "Мы теперь ученики»… сл. Ибряева, муз. Струве
1- Ведущий: Ну что ж, давайте в этот час мы вспомним, как мы здесь жили, учились, играли, сочиняли сказки, гуляли, пели, танцевали. Давайте возьмем всего один день жизни в детском саду. А сколько их было! 
Выходят двое детей.
1-й ребенок:
Мы сегодня вам расскажем,
Даже кое-что покажем:
Как мы в садике играли,
Что читали, рисовали.
2-й ребенок:
Знают все, что каждый час
По минутам расписан у нас.
Стрелки весело бегут -
Нам скучать не дают.
Стрелка часов стоит на 8.00
2 –Ведущий. Утро только наступает, спать будильник не дает.
Всех с постели поднимает и у всех полно забот.
Люди, взрослые и дети по своим спешат делам
Детский сад огнями светит, открывает двери нам.
1-й ребенок: (переводит стрелки на 8.40 утра)
В 8  40 - мы по распорядку дружно делаем зарядку
По команде: «-Становись, подравняйся, подтянись,
Наклоняйся, приседай, грудь и плечи расправляй !»
Ритмическая гимнастика.
2-й ребенок (переводит стрелки на 9.00 утра):
Девять ноль, ноль - время наше:
Мы садимся кушать кашу.
Песня-инсценировка "Манная каша" (музыка Л. Абелян).
1-Ведущий.  А теперь скорей за дело приниматься надо смело.
Клеить, строить, рисовать, песни петь, стихи читать.
3-й ребенок: (переводит стрелки на 9.30 утра):
Девять тридцать утра -
Заниматься нам пора.
На занятие музыки мы вас приглашаем,
Здесь мы танцуем, поем и играем.
            Частушки с шумовым оркестром.
            Вместе: Начинаем мы припевку первую, начальную. 
            Мы хотим развеселить публику печальную. 
            1 Кто сказал, что я горланю? Кто сказал, что я кричу? 
            Я свою подружку Маню новой песенке учу. 
            2 Вова время не терял, поздравляем Вовочку: 
            Он с три короба наврал, да еще коробочку. 
            3 Мокрым веником Максимка так и хлещет Ваню.
            Генеральная уборка превратилась в баню 
            4 Юля  целый день ходила в юбочке парчовой
             Всем ребятам говорила: "Буду Пугачевой".
            5 Детский сад я не забуду, воспитательницей буду. 
            Уложу детей всех спать, а сама скорей писать. 
            6 Медсестрой мечтаю быть, стану всех ребят лечить. 
            Буду делать перевязки, окружу теплом и лаской. 
            7 Стану поваром работать, когда вырасту большой.
            Буду всем варить компоты и любимый суп с лапшой. 
            8 Все кричат, что будем, будем, кто врачом, кто лектором. 
            Ну, а я - нужнее всех, буду я директором.
4-й ребенок: (переводит стрелки на 10.10)
Время бежит вперед – 
Второе занятье нас ждет!
5-й ребенок:
Развитие речи - занятие важное:
Ведь буквы писать - уметь должен каждый.
6-й ребенок:
Мы не просто буквы знаем -
Из них слова мы составляем.
К мамам мы не пристаем:
Сказку сами мы прочтем.
2-Ведущий: Что ж, сейчас проверим. Составьте слова.
Первое слово - "Воспитание". 
Второе слово – «Трудолюбие».
Эстафета «Составь слово».
 Дети делятся на две команды, каждый ребенок бежит приносит по одной букве, затем чья команда быстрей составит слово.
Ребенок: (переводит стрелки на 10.45)
Малыши пошли гулять,
А нам ещё нельзя играть –
Занятье третие нас ждет – 
Математика зовёт!
 ребенок:
А на математике мы считаем,
Цифры пишем и задачи решаем.
1-Ведущий: А теперь проверим, как вы умеете решать задачи.
1-я задача.
На базаре ежик накупил сапожек:
Сапожки по ножке - себе,
Поменьше немножко - жене,
С пряжками - сыну,
С застежками - дочке.
Все уложил в мешочке.
Сколько в семействе у ежика ножек
И сколько купил на них ежик сапожек?
2- й ведущий 2-я задача.
Вяжет бабушка лисица
Трем внучатам рукавицы: -
Подарю вам скоро, внуки,
Рукавичек по две штуки.
Берегите, не теряйте!
Сколько всех, пересчитайте!
1-й ведущий 3-я задача.
Шесть веселых медвежат
За малиной в лес спешат,
Но один малыш устал,
От товарищей отстал.
А теперь ответ найди:
Сколько мишек впереди?
2-й ведущий 4-я задача.
Пять ребят в футбол играли,
Одного домой позвали.
Он глядит в окно, считает:
Сколько их теперь играет?
1-й ведущий 5-я задача.
Подарил утятам ежик
Восемь кожаных сапожек.
Кто ответит из ребят,
Сколько было всех утят?
2-ведущий 6-я задача.
Сколько концов у палки?
А у двух палок?
А у двух с половиной?
1-й Ведущий: Молодцы! Видно, что с математикой все дружны. 
2-й Ведущий (переводит часы на 11.15)
 Вот 11. 15. Нам пора уже размяться!
Если ярко солнце светит или пасмурно у нас.
Все равно идем мы с вами на прогулку в этот час.
Выходят 2 ребенка.
1 реб. Наконец-то дождались!
На прогулку собрались!
Там мы будем отдыхать
Бегать,  прыгать и играть!
2 реб. ( с ленточкой в руке) 
Есть лента новая у нас – 
Играть мы будем целый час!
«Игра с лентой»
1-й Ведущий 
 Пора, ребята, ждет обед !
Таких борщей, таких котлет нигде вкусней на свете нет!
Только надо не забыть, 
Руки чисто вам помыть.
2-й ведущий. Но прежде, чем приступить к обеду, нужно накрыть на стол.  С этой задачей всегда быстро и правильно справлялись наши дежурные.
Сейчас я хочу предложить вам игру.
«Кто быстрее накроет на стол» -
Нужно будет быстро надеть фартук. Накрыть стол скатертью и правильно их сервировать к обеду. А мы еще раз сможем убедиться, какими хорошими дежурными вы были. ( выбирается поочередно 2 пары детей: сначала девочки, затем - мальчики)
1-й Ведущий 
 А потом мы брали ложки
И съедали все до крошки.
Ребенок: (переводит часы на 12.15)
Поедим и ляжем спать – 
То-то будет благодать!
Ребенок:
Только что-то мне не спиться
Хочется повеселиться!
Иль с соседом поболтать,
Иль подушки покидать!
Танец с подушками…
2-й Ведущий Три часа! Вставай! Подъем!
1 реб. 
В полдник молоко попьем
Булочку съедим с вареньем
Или вкусное печенье.
2 реб. И опять мы отдыхаем, веселимся и играем,
Книжки добрые читаем.
1-й Ведущий 
 Давайте знакомые книжки откроем
И снова пойдем от страницы к странице
Всегда ведь приятно с любимым героем
Опять повстречаться, сильней подружиться!
Выходят Мальвина и Буратино
Мальвина: Итак, дорогой Буратино, я хочу проверить готовы ли вы к
поступлению в 1-й класс?
Буратино: Ну вот, опять начинает воспитывать.
Мальвина: Скажите, Буратино, знаете ли вы какие школьные предметы
необходимо иметь первокласснику?
Буратино: Конечно !
Мальвина: Тогда отгадайте загадки, которые я вам сейчас загадаю!
Буратино: Пожалуйста!
Ведущ. Ребята, давайте поможем Буратино справиться с заданием и
отгадать загадки.
Мальвина: Итак, 1-я загадка:
- Должен каждый ученик в школу брать с собой …
Буратино: Бутерброд с колбасой.
Дети: Дневник !
Мальвина: Кто альбом раскрасит ваш? Ну конечно …
Буратино: Карабас –Барабас!
Дети: Ка-ран-даш!
Мальвина: Чтобы вдруг он не пропал, убери его в …
Буратино: В карман !
Дети: В пенал !
Мальвина: Буквы все от А до Я на страницах …
Буратино: Знаю, знаю! На страницах Бук-ва-ря!
Мальвина. Ну, хорошо! А сейчас я хочу убедиться в том, что вы умеете быстро и правильно собирать школьный портфель.
Буратино: Конечно умею! Подумаешь, ерунда!
Мальвина: Вот вам ранец, а это все, что может пригодиться первокласснику
в школе.
/На середину зала ставят стол со школьными принадлежностями. Буратино смахивает все со стола в портфель, тот не закрывается. Буратино все вытряхивает на пол и вновь торопливо и неаккуратно начинает засовывать в портфель. У него все вываливается из рук и падает мимо. Наконец, он все бросает, машет рукой и отворачивается/.
Мальвина: /Хватается за голову/
Все не так, не так!
Ах, вы, гадкий шалун!
Вы должны быть наказаны!
1-й Ведущий Милая Мальвина, не огорчайся!
Дети этого детского сада очень хорошо подготовились к школе,
сейчас они научат Буратино быстро и аккуратно складывать
школьный портфель.
В центр зала ставится еще один стол со школьными принадлежностями, выходят 2-е детей, проводится игра:
- Игра «Кто быстрее соберет портфель» - 2 раза.
Буратино: Спасибо вам ребята!
Теперь я научился собирать школьный портфель, я знаю, что
необходимо брать с собой в школу.
Мальвина: Вас поздравляю с праздником,
Успехов вам желаю
И мудрую пословицу я вам напоминаю
«Ученье- свет, а не ученье –тьма!» -запомните ее, друзья!
Буратино: Я вам желаю не лениться
И дома страшим помогать.
Оба вместе: Ну а в школе всем учиться лишь на «4» и на «5»

Ребенок: (переводит часы на 17.10)
Мы сейчас покушаем
 И пойдем гулять,
Папу или маму
Будем очень ждать!.

ребенок:
На часах поет кукушка,
Говорит: "Пора прощаться!"
ребенок:
До свидания, игрушки,
Жалко с вами расставаться.
ребенок:
До свиданья, куклы, мишки
И картинки в наших книжках!
Поиграют в вас ребята,
Как играли мы когда-то.
2-й ведущий:
Мы ребят своих сегодня
Провожаем в первый класс,
На прощанье приглашаем
Станцевать дошкольный вальс!
 «Вальс»
1-й ведущий.
Вот и наступил торжественный момент вручения самых первых в вашей жизни дипломов об окончании детского сада. Слово для поздравления предоставляется заведующей детского сада Валентине Николаевна Поповой.
Слово родителям.
2-й ведущий.
Ну, вот и всё!
Пришла пора проститься,
И школа ждет вчерашних дошколят!
2-й ведущий.
Всё впереди у вас,
Но только в детский сад
Вам никогда уже не возвратиться!
1-й ребенок:
"Спасибо", - нежно говорим
Мы воспитателям своим.
Еще признаемся мы вам:
Похожи вы на наших мам.
Спасибо вам сто тысяч раз,
Всю жизнь мы будем помнить вас.
2-й ребенок:
Спасибо нашим милым няням
За их заботу и старанье!
3-й ребенок:
Спасибо тем, кто нас
Учил лепить и рисовать!
4-й ребенок:
Спасибо тем, кто нас
Учил и петь, и танцевать!
5-й ребенок:
Спасибо всем тем,
Кто на кухне работал,
Нам кашу варил и готовил компоты!
6-й ребенок:
Спасибо тем, кто нас лечил
И ставить градусник учил,
Смотрел, чтоб наши щечки
Алели, как цветочки!
7-й ребенок:
За то, что дом наш - детский сад -
Был год от года краше,
Сказать "спасибо" мы должны
Заведующей нашей.
Все дети.
За то, о чем мечтали здесь
Мы много лет подряд,
За то, что было, будет, есть,
Спасибо, детский сад!
Песня  «До свиданья, детский сад!»

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Вот ссылка на сказочные сценарии
url=http://www.**************com/observer/47167ed946f0403938485085a743a579]Сказочные сценарии.rar[/url]

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Могу поделиться сценарием к дню независимости


«Моя страна, тебя хочу воспеть я»
( День Независимости Республики Казахстан)  *Лена а откуда у Вас мой сценарий? даже фамилия ребенка моего стоит?*

----------


## Елена Апполонова

> Могу поделиться сценарием к дню независимости
> 
> 
> «Моя страна, тебя хочу воспеть я»
> ( День Независимости Республики Казахстан)  *Лена а откуда у Вас мой сценарий? даже фамилия ребенка моего стоит?*



Всё что касается Наурыза и Независимости - у нас составляет или у кого то берёт сценарии казаховед. Если сценари ваш, то извините, хотя я его за свой и не выдавала. Одно знаю точно с  форума лично она взять не могла, т.к. даже не знает как включать компьютер - значит у кого то взяла, кто гуляет по сайтам.

----------


## arlen15

Милые девушки поздравляю всех с прошедшим праздником!!! Желаю Вам здоровья, счастья, успехов, любить и быть любимыми!!! По просьбе своей жены (музыкального руководителя) зарегился здесь и опять же по её просьбе выкладываю сценарий к Наурызу на казахском языке для подготовительной группы.......
вот ссылка:
http://files.mail.ru/B3D087C061F548A695C92CFF2AE6D29C
выкладываю здесь в первый раз если, что не так - говорите)))
Ещё раз с праздником!!! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## кот43

> Наурыз -2013  (на другом обменнике) http://files.mail.ru/690392359A7C4890910032F7E798C01D


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

> Милые девушки поздравляю всех с прошедшим праздником!!! Желаю Вам здоровья, счастья, успехов, любить и быть любимыми!!! По просьбе своей жены (музыкального руководителя) зарегился здесь и опять же по её просьбе выкладываю сценарий к Наурызу на казахском языке для подготовительной группы.......
> вот ссылка:
> http://files.mail.ru/B3D087C061F548A695C92CFF2AE6D29C
> выкладываю здесь в первый раз если, что не так - говорите)))
> Ещё раз с праздником!!!


Спасибо за поздравление и с почином!

----------


## arlen15

> Спасибо за поздравление и с почином!


Спасибо Ольга, напутствие от Вас дорогого стоит!
Вот ещё один сценарий к Наурызу, старшая подготовительная на казахском языке (сканированный вариант).
ссылка:

http://files.mail.ru/82B763B8D5AC4523B29864BD5EB46FFC

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Милые девушки поздравляю всех с прошедшим праздником!!! Желаю Вам здоровья, счастья, успехов, любить и быть любимыми!!! По просьбе своей жены (музыкального руководителя) зарегился здесь и опять же по её просьбе выкладываю сценарий к Наурызу на казахском языке для подготовительной группы.......
> вот ссылка:
> http://files.mail.ru/B3D087C061F548A695C92CFF2AE6D29C
> выкладываю здесь в первый раз если, что не так - говорите)))
> Ещё раз с праздником!!!


И я хочу поприветствовать вас и вашу жену. Добро пожаловать в наш уютный форумский домик! СПАСИБО вам за поздравление и  материал! Вот как надо знакомиться и вливаться в наши ряды  :Ok:  , а не то что некоторые - только зайдут и начинают с претензий -почему все не открывается, да не скачивается! ОБЩАЙТЕСЬ ЛЮДИ!!!! НЕ будьте иждивенцами!  :Yes4:

----------


## Мусиенко

Мой сценарий Выпуск - 2012 

"Сказка про умные башмаки и учёные пирожки". 

Роли исполняют дети: Принцесса, Повар, сапожник, Портной, Король с Королевой...
В конце ещё "приплела" инопланетян (взр.) :Grin: . Вообщем было весело!

http://yadi.sk/d/FanqJ4iU3GKN6

[IMG]http://s10.******info/f270704a64d27d4c6b654f58f188359a.gif[/IMG]

----------

krinka (03.03.2020), oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## natasha*

« Концерт для наших мамочек»

В зал заходят только мальчики, становятся полукругом.
1-й мальчик. Опять пришла весна к нам в дом,
Опять мы праздника все ждём!
Как запоём мы, как запляшем!
Но только где девчонки наши?
2-й мальчик. Они наводят красоту! 
Сказали, скоро подойдут.
Пока без них повыступаем,
стихи для мамы почитаем.
3-й мальчик. Мама, мама, мамочка, солнышко моё,
Как с тобою радостно, как с тобой тепло!
Без тебя в душе моей не цветут цветы!
Буду счастлив я тогда, когда рядом ты!
4-й мальчик. Мама, мама, мамочка, будь такой всегда,
Ты такая добрая у меня одна!
Океаны проплыву, обойду весь свет –
Лучше мамочки моей в целом мире нет!
5-й мальчик. Что ж девчонок не видать? 
Сколько можно тут их ждать?
Я отказываюсь дальше праздник продолжать!
6-й мальчик. Ой, друзья, ведь мы забыли,
что этот праздник и для них!
Мы ж не так их пригласили, 
ждут девчонки слов других!
7-й мальчик. Самых лучших, самых милых, 
самых добрых и красивых
Мы девчонок приглашаем! 
Их торжественно встречаем!
(Под музыку входят девочки, становятся между мальчиками.)
Танец - вход
1-девочка: Ана – омiр шырагы
Ана- омiр булагы
Бесiгiмнiн жыр анi
Журегiмде турады.
2-девочка: Ун катамнын бал тiлмен
Еркелеймiн аркашан
Кутыктаймын, анашым
Сегiзiншi наурызбен!
3-девочка: Кулпырган гулдей
Коктемгi кундей
Жылылык маган
Тогесiн узбей.
Рахмет саган, анашым!
4-я девочка. Мамы, бабушки, сейчас 
мы хотим поздравить вас!
А ещё поздравить рады 
воспитателей детсада!
5-я девочка. Мы долго думали, решали, 
что бы такого подарить,
Ведь подарок, полагали, 
самым лучшим должен быть!
6-я девочка. И сам собой пришёл ответ:
подарим мамам мы концерт
Нашим мамам!
Нашим мамам!
Ласковым, любимым самым!
И бабулькам-хлопотуньям,
И сестренкам-хохотуньям…
7-девочка: Пусть погожий день весенний
Превратиться в день везенья,
В день подарков, день цветов!
Мальчик: Группа старшая! Равненье! Начинаем выступленье! 
Голос в голос будем петь! Нервных просим не смотреть… 
Девочка: Что такое ты сказал? Посмотри - всех напугал! 
А концерт у нас хороший! Приготовьте-ка ладоши! 

Песня «Улыбка мамы»

 Мальчик: Все весною расцветает, и ликует и играет.
Вот танцует ветерок, пляшет первый лепесток.
В танце кружатся капели, успевая еле-еле.
Как же нам здесь устоять ?
Тоже надо танцевать !

Танец «Жалкаубек» (после танца садятся на стульчики)

Мальчик: Мы концерт наш продолжаем, посмеяться предлагаем.
Кто хохочет круглый год, очень долго живет.
Выступят сейчас артисты, артисты-юмористы.
ШУТКИ НА ПОЛМИНУТКИ
Смотрит мама, не поймет: 
- Кто из банки съел весь мед? 
Таня, ты? 
- Нет! 
- Почему же в банке пусто? 
- Потому что было вкусно! 
****
Вдруг часы остановились. 
Мама с папой удивились. 
- Пыль попала в них быть может? 
- И почистить их пора? 
- Нет, зачем? - сказал Сережа. 
- Я почистил их вчера! 
***
Девочка: Ох, меня как рассмешили, я смеялась от души.
Посмотрите, как сегодня все мальчишки хороши.
Ведущая: - Хороши-то,хороши. А смогут ли они по парам обувь разобрать?

ИГРА « Разбери обувь по парам» ( играют мальчики, потом девочки)

1-ребенок:И бабушку любимую поздравим с женским днем.
Для бабушек любимых стихи сейчас прочтем.
Песню бабушке поем нежную, красивую.
Поздравляем с женским днем бабушку любимую!
2 ребёнок: Немересiн жанындай.
Ажем жаксы коредi
Конакка барса умытпай
Кампит акеп бередi.
3 ребёнок:Ажемдi аркашан,
Сыйлап жаксы коремiн.
Мерекемен куттыктап
Олен айтып беремiн.
4 ребёнок: Я бабулю поздравляю с Женским праздником весны!
Я бабулю обожаю, людям бабушки нужны!
Сказку добрую расскажет, колыбельную споет,
Теплый зимний шарфик свяжет и гулять со мной пойдет!
Ближе бабушки чудесной нет подружки у меня!
Мне с бабулей интересно, не прожить нам врозь ни дня!
5-ребенок: Кто на кухне с поварешкой у плиты всегда стоит,
Кто нам штопает одежку, пылесосм кто гудит?
Кто на свете всех вкуснее пирожки всегда печет,
Даже папы кто главнее и кому в семье почет?
Кто споет нам на ночь песню, чтобы сладко мы заснули?
Кто добрей всех и чудесней? Ну конечно же – бабули!

Песня «Бабушка»
Танец «Танго»

Выходят мальчики с цветами.
1-й мальчик:
Мы сейчас девчонкам нашим 
пару слов хороших скажем!
Только надо всем нам, братцы,
очень сильно постараться!

2-й мальчик:
Мы порой не замечаем, как девчонок обижаем,
И игрушки отнимаем, и за бантики таскаем….
И за всё, в чём виноваты, вы простите нас, девчата!
Не держите зла на нас!
Всё равно мы любим вас!
3-й мальчик: Я сегодня для девчонок
Поздравления учил.
А сейчас разволновался – 
Все слова перезабыл!
4-й мальчик: А вот не забыл, потому что добросовестно учил..(пауза)
Милые девочки вы как принцессы,
Красивые, нежные будто подснежник.
Улыбчивы вы, словно солнышко ясное,
Нигде не встречали девчонок прекрасней!

Танец «На танцплощадке»

Ставится атрибутика для песни  «СЕМЕЧКИ»
Девочка: (имя мальчика), а ты любишь, когда к тебе гости приходят?
Мальчик: Конечно, люблю, а ты что, ко мне в гости собралась?
Девочка: Да нет, это к нам гости пришли из деревни «Подсолнушки», встречайте!

Песня «Семечки»

Сценка «Чем девчонок удивить»
Вед: Что же девчонкам подарить, 
Чтоб сразу наповал сразить? 
Проблему эту долго-долго 
Мальчики решали. 
Но время шло, а как им быть, 
Они пока не знали. 
1-ый: Может, подарим им конфеты? 
2-ой: Чур, я дарю конфету Свете! 
3-ий: Нет, кариес не нужен им. 
Конфеты сами мы съедим. 
4-ый: Подарок лучше всех конфет – 
Это хороший пистолет, 
К примеру, «кольт» или «наган». 
3-ий: Пойми, девчонка – не пацан! 
Как с пистолетом ей играть, 
В мишуток плюшевых стрелять? 
1-ый: Давайте им цветов нарвем. 
3-ий: Да где ж мы в марте их найдем? 
1-ый: И что же делать нам тогда? 
2-ой: С девчонками одна беда! (все сидят поникшие, вдруг 3-ий оживляется) 
3-ий: Я знаю, как нам поступить! 
Попробуем их удивить: 
Решим, что в этот женский праздник 
Их целый день никто не дразнит. 
С утра приятные моменты – 
От нас для каждой комплименты… 
4-ый (не понимая): С утра…, а ну-ка повтори. 
3-ий: Ну, что-нибудь про красоту им ври. 
5-ый (восхищенно): Вот это да! Какой ты хитрый! 
А дальше что? 
3-ий: Девчачьи игры. 
1-ый (пренебрежительно, с возмущением): Нам с ними в куколки играть? 
3-ий: Денек придется пострадать. 
Но мы ж мужчины! Вы согласны? 
Кто «за»? (все поднимают правую руку) Ну, что ж, – «единогласно».
Все мальчики читают по строчке:
1.Мы подружек поздравляем.
2.И от всей души желаем.
3.Счастья, радости, везенья.
Все: И хорошего настроения!  

Песня «Весенний праздник»

Под музыку появляется Баба Яга.

Баба Яга:Значит, я не зря плутала!
Значит, я туда попала!
Здравствуйте, ребятишки,
Девчонки и мальчишки!
Говорил мне Леший-брат: —
Ты слетай-ка в детский сад!
Детки там Весну встречают,
С праздником всех поздравляют:
Бабушек, девчонок, мам…
А тебя не будет там!
Вы ж меня не пригласили,
Про кра-са-ви-цу забыли! (Показывает на себя).
Я обиды не прощу,
Я сейчас вам отомщу!
Ух! Я веселье отменяю,
Всех отсюда выгоняю!
(Грозит ребятам, пугает их).
Ведущий.
Перестань, Яга, сердиться!
Ну, куда это годится?
Да не трать ты силы зря,
Не боимся мы тебя!
БабаЯга.
Ах, меня вы не боитесь?
Хорошо, тогда держитесь!
Я сейчас как закричу (кричит),
Как метлою застучу (стучит).
И Весну к вам не пущу —
Злую скуку напущу!
Мы со скукою друзья,
Нас развеселить нельзя!
Скука вам не даст смеяться,
Бегать, прыгать, кувыркаться…
Вам Весну не раздобыть,
Вам Весну не разбудить!
Ну а без Весны, все знают,
Мамин праздник не бывает! Вот!
Ведущий.
Развеселый мы народ,
Гоним скуку из ворот!
Если только захотим,
Вмиг тебя развеселим!
Эй, ребята-шалуны да девчонки-хохотушки,
Выходите поскорей, песни, пляски заводите!
БабаЯга.
Выходите, выходите!
Пойте, пойте, но смотрите:
Чтоб могла я засмеяться,
Вам придется постараться!

Песня «На часик мама уходила»

БабаЯга.
Ладно, ладно! Победили!
Вы меня развеселили!
Но так просто я не сдамся.
Нет! Такому не бывать!
С помощью игры я буду
Вашу… ловкость проверять!
Не боитесь?
Ну, тогда разбирайте бубны, ложки,
Поиграем мы немножко!

Игра…

БабаЯга.
Ох, и ловкий же народ
В этом садике живет!
Но хочу у вас спросить —
Вы умеете дружить?
Вы ссоритесь? Ругаетесь?
А может… обзываетесь?
Ладно! Все равно не верю!
Я сейчас вас всех проверю!
Предлагаю станцевать,
Дружбу вашу показать! Согласны?

Танец «Ромашка»

БабаЯга.
Танцевали вы на диво очень дружно и красиво!
Я душой помолодела, все б плясала, песни пела!
Но пора и меру знать, нужно в лес скорей бежать!
Весну красную будить, чтобы вам всем угодить!
Впредь меня не забывайте,
Чаще в гости приглашайте!
До свидания!

Баба Яга уходит…

1-ый: Знаешь, мама, день обычный
без тебя нам не прожить!
Слово мама так привычно
с первых дней нам говорить!
2-ой: Стоит только приглядеться, -
Целый мир согрет вокруг
Теплотою маминого сердца,
Нежных, добрых рук…
3-ий: Наши беды и невзгоды
отступают пред тобой,
Всё ясней нам с каждым годом,
как за нас ведешь ты бой!
4-ый: Мама, — друга нет дороже -
веришь ты в наш каждый взлет!
Кто еще, как ты, поможет?!
Кто еще, как ты, поймет?!
5-ый: Мамам счастья пожелаем
И станцуем и споем
Мамы, мамы поздравляем
С ясным днем – весенним днем!
6-ой: пусть звенят повсюду песни,
Про любимых наших мам,
Мы за все, за все, родные,
Говорим: Спасибо Вам! (хором)

Песня «Мамочка у меня одна»

7-ой: Дорогие наши мамы
Что еще вам подарить?
Разрешите, наши мамы
Вам, наш танец подарить.

Танец «Матросский»

8-ой: Какое самое первое слово?
Какое самое главное слово?
На первой странице оно в букваре,
Лепечут его малыши во дворе,
Его не напишут с ошибкой,
Его произносят повсюду с улыбкой!
Скажи его тихо, скажи его громко
Заветное слово ребенка,
Какое же самое нежное, доброе слово?
Мама…

Песня «"

Реб: Подошел к концу наш праздник,
Что же нам еще сказать?
Мы хотим вам на прощанье 
Всем здоровья пожелать!
Мы нашим мамам дорогим,
Концерт наш подарили,
Чтобы веселыми вы были,
Чтобы нас всегда любили!

Песня «Мамочка милая, мама моя!»

ДЕТИ - 1. Мы танцевали и играли, все что умели показали.
Порадовали песенкой чудесной и красивой,
Чтоб стали наши женщины моложе и счастливей.
2. Мы каждый день и каждый час с любовью думаем о вас,
Вы наше солнце ясное, лучистое, прекрасное
3. Мы хотим, чтоб вы гордились нами
И не огорчались никогда.
Всей душой желаем каждой маме солнечного счастья навсегда !

Дети дарят мамам подарки…

----------

katerina33 (13.02.2017)

----------


## oxsana27

*наурыз.* я уже выставляла его, но ссылки уже не рабочие. может на следующий год кому-нибудь пригодится.
Звучит музыка, дети входят в зал.
Вед. - Құрметті ата-аналар, қонақтар! Наурыз –көктем мерекесі, жыл басы! Жаңа жылдарыңыз құтты болсын!
Дорогие гости, поздравляем вас с приходом весеннего и солнечного Наурыза. Пусть он принесет мир и счастье в ваши дома, успех всем начинаниям и плодородие земле нашей!
Наурыз – это праздник света,
Наурыз – это праздник добра.
Это праздник светлого неба,
Праздник чистой любви и тепла.
Брызги солнца вширь и ввысь...
Все - Это праздник Наурыз!
Он в улыбках тысяч лиц...
Все - Это праздник Наурыз!
Он равняет день и ночь...
Он прогонит стужу прочь...
Все - Это праздник Наурыз!
Песня 
Все аплодируют . внезапно звучит тревожная музыка.
Появляется Зима.
Зима: Громче, громче! Хлопайте мне громче! Приветствуйте меня, ведь я великая 
Қыс-Зима.
Ведущая: (растерянно) Зима? Но мы ждём и приветствуем Наурыз!
Зима: Ждёте Наурыз? Ха-ха-ха! Не бывать этому!
Ведущая: Уважаемая Зима- Қыс! Когда-то мы приветствовали тебя и радовались тебе.
Мы достали санки, лыжи и коньки, нам нравились весёлые зимние игрыи задорные зимние песни но теперь тебе пора уходить!
Зима: Мне великой Зиме-Қыс, уходить? (зловеще хохочет, резко обрывает смех) Не дождётесь! Непогодой закружу, белым снегом занесу! Ждете весны? Глупые вы! С вами будет всегда злая старуха Зима!
Слышатся звуки  «Казахского вальса»
Зима: Что за отвратительная музыка? Я не могу этого слышать! Закройте все окна и двери, не впускайте эту музыку! (затыкает уши)
Входит Наурыз и танцует.
Зима: (крадётся ) Ты кто такой?
Наурыз: Я-Наурыз, сын матери моей Көктем-Весны!
Зима: Зачем ты пожаловал сюда?
Наурыз: Я пришёл растопить снег, отогреть землю, одеть её в праздничные одежды из весенних цветов.
Зима: А скажи мне Наурыз, кто ждёт тебя на земле?
Наурыз: Люди! Я должен согреть людские сердца, подарить веру в добро, надежду на счастье, любовь друг к другу и к родной земле!
Зима: (нависает над Наурызом) Я великая Қыс-Зима – не допущу этого! Эй, слуги мои верные!  Қар-Снег!
Выбегает ребёнок Қар-Снег
Қар: Мен Қар!
Зима: Аяз!
Выбегает ребёнок Аяз-Мороз
Аяз: Мен Аяз!
Зима: Мұз!
Выбегает ребёнок Мұз
Мұз: Мен Мұз!
Зима: Боран!
Выбегает ребёнок Боран
Боран: Мен Боран!
Зима: Слушайте меня, слуги мои верные! Это Наурыз сын Көктем-Весны! Он хочет погубить нас, растопить снег, согреть землю и подарить глупым людишкам веру в добро и любовь! Нельзя этого допустить! Околдуйте, заморозьте Наурыз!
Музыка вьюги. Слуги зимы бегают вокруг Наурыза, закидывают его снежками, Наурыз  обессилено садится на ковёр.
Зима: отлично, а теперь мы споём мою волшебную колыбельную песню, пусть он уснет вечным сном!
Ведущая: послушай, Қыс, зря ты стараешься, не получится у тебя обмануть природу. Ведь  после зимы всегда приходит Весна. Уходи прочь! (Зима злобно отступает, слуги прячутся за её спину) Разбудим Наурыз горячей весенней песней.
Песня 
Наурыз постепенно просыпается.
Зима: ( мечется по залу) Как мне жарко, душно! Плохая песня! Прочь! Прочь отсюда!
Зима убегает.
Ведущая: Прощай, Қыс-Зима! Возвращайся к нам через год весёлой красивой Зимушкой! А сейчас пришло твоё время, Наурыз!
Наурыз встаёт.
Наурыз: Спасибо, ребята, что прогнали Зиму и спасли меня! Но я так слаб после колдовского сна!
Ведущая: Пусть священное угощение наурыз-коже придаст тебе силы!
Айгуль К.  выносит Наурызу кесе  с наурыз-коже, он выпивает его.
Наурыз: Я полон сил начать новый год! В весёлый праздник «Наурыз» я приготовил для вас много интересных игр.
Игра «Тюльпан и домбра»
Игра «Построй байтерек»
Игра «Тюбетейка»
По кружочку я иду, тюбетейку я несу.
Кому досталась тюбетейка, догони меня, сумей-ка!
Наурыз: Весна приходит в каждый дом, а вместе с ней к нам приходит праздник «Наурыз», и хочется веселиться, петь и танцевать.
Танец 
Наурыз:  Казахов древняя земля, вновь в праздничном цветеньи
Так снизойдёт пусть на неё небес благословенье.
Здоровье, счастье и покой живут пусть в каждо доме
Да сохранит вас мой тумар, знак мира и покоя.
Наурыз дарит детям тумар-оберег.
Ведущая: Спасибо тебе, Наурыз! А знаете ли вы, ребята, что Наурыз-время весёлой шумной ярмарки?
(слышится голос за спиной «Жәрменке, Жәрменке!»
Заходит Сатушы-купец.
Сатуши: Спешите на ярмарку! Продаём! Покупаем! Меняем! Действует система весенних скидок!
Наурыз: Что за товар у тебя?
Сатуши: Вот шуба, почти новая, всего миллион тенге прошу! 
Наурыз: Так она же вся в дырках!
Сатушы: Это не дырки, это норки. (обиженно)
Наурыз: Нет дорогой, зачем нам твоя шуба с норками, ведь зима, то уже прошла!
Сатушы: Ну, ладно, ладно! Для таких замечательных покупателей есть особенный товар-волшебная книга сказок, откроешь её и начнётся сказка! 
Наурыз : Книга сказок нам подойдёт! Да, вот только беда- акша жок, у нас денег нет!
Сатушы: Для таких хороших детей я в честь праздника Наурыз готов подарить вам волшебную книгу сказок задаром.
Ведущая: Спасибо! Рахмет!
Сатушы: А я пошёл дальше, продавать свой товар. Сау болыныз! (уходит)
Ведущая: Ребята, откроем книгу сказок?
Наурыз: А здесь ёще написаны волшебные слова:
1, 2, 3 сказка приходи! (дети повторяют)
Под музыку появляется Жалмауыз кемпiр.
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Ха! Что не ждали меня? Сейчас я вам устрою праздник!
Ведущая: Ничего себе сказочка! А вы кто такая?
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Я Жалмауыз кемпiр! Радуетесь? Смеётесь, наурыз встречаете? А меня, главную красавицу казахских сказок позабыли? За это я заберу ваши улыбки-нечего здесь веселиться! Ну-ка отдай улыбку! И ты! И ты тоже! А ты чего смеёшься? Всем плакать и грустить! (видит накрытый дастархан) О для меня уже и дастархан накрыт! (усаживается за дастархан)
Наурыз: Вот не воспитанная! Давайте позовем другую сказку!
Открывают книгу,говорят волшебные слова
Появляется Бай.
Бай: Бессовестные! Отырсындарма! Что расселись здесь? Кланяйтесь мне - Великому Баю! Оказывайте уважение и почести! Здесь всё моё! Дастархан мой! Баурсаки мои! Гости мои!  Кланяйтесь мне, кланяйтесь!
Ведущая: Да! Не везёт нам что-то со сказками!
Бай: (подходит к пианино) О, чёрный ящик? Чёрный ящик тоже мой!
Ведущий: Зачем тебе фортепиано, ты же на нем играть не умеешь!
Бай: Портопьян тоже мой! Музыка мой!  Всё моё! Я всё могу! (нажимает басовые клавиши,  пугается) Ой баяй, страшный музыка!
Жалмауыз кемпiр: (передразнивает Бая) Мой! Мой! (утвердительно) Мой!
Бай: (оборачивается, пугается) Ой-баяй, какая страшная-как музыка!
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Кто страшная? Я страшная? На себя посмотри-толстый, глупый! (дразнит) Мой портепьян, мой портепьян! Неграмотный! Нужно говорить-фортепиано!
Бай: Ты кого это грамоте учишь, меня-великого Бая!
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Это я – великая Жалмауыз кемпiр.
Бай: Нет я!
Под музыку потасовка Бая и Жалмауыз кемпiр.
Наурыз: Вот те раз! Вы почему у нас на празднике деретесь? Как вам не стыдно!
Бай: Да мы не дерёмся! А, так шутим!
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Что, уж и пошутить нельзя?
Наурыз: давайте лучше в игру поиграем «Ак суйек» называется. Мы завяжем вам глаза и вы будете искать белую кость «Ак суйек» и загадаете своё заветное желание.
Бай и Жалмауыз кемпiр ищут белую кость. Бай отталкивает Жалмауыз кемпiр забирает кость.
Бай: Мой «Ак суйек», мой! Я знаю , что загадать, то чего нельзя купить ни за какаие деньги. Хочу стать очень молодым.
Убегает из зала.
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Обманул забрал белую кость, противный, жадный, глупый бай. Оставил меня ни с чем. 
За дверью раздаётся плач ребёнка. Наурыз выходит из залаи заносит куклу.
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Это что ещё за ребёнок?
Наурыз: Как не узнаёшь великого бая. Он же очень хотел помолодеть и помолодел. Унесите его в ясельки к Алле Семёновне. Там из него сделают доброго и умного человека. (Наурыз отдаёт ребёнка)
Ведущая: А ты, Жалмауыз кемпiр что хотела загадать?
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Все говорят страшная, страшная! Вы вон какие красивые, я тоже хочу стать красивой!
Ведущая: По- настоящему красив только добрый человек, сделай что-нибудь доброе для других.
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Но, ведь это очень трудно!
Ведущая: А, ты постарайся, а наши дети тебе помогут.
Жалмауыз кемпiр: Тогда я хочу поиграть с ними в весёлую игру.
Игра «Байга на метёлках»
Наурыз: Вот, видишь Жалмауыз кемпiр ты сделала доброе дело поиграла с детьми, и сразу стала красивой!
Ведущая: Доброта делает чудеса! Если каждый из нас сделает доброе дело, сразу станет красивей! Ведь именно к дружбе, доброте, миру и согласию призывает нас праздник Наурыз.
Наурыз: Пусть новый год принесёт нам только мир, согласие и любовь! С праздником!
Наурыз и Жалмауыз кемпiр заносят баурсаки, сладость и фрукты.
Прощаются и уходят. Ведущие приглашают на чаепитие в группу.

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2019)

----------


## Мусиенко

Стихи к выпуску на каз.яз.

http://yadi.sk/d/uOgmb76Z3lp54

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2019)

----------


## Aurora

> выкладываю здесь в первый раз если, что не так - говорите)))


Все так, спасибо!!!

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, видела на you.tube танец для выпускного. "Отец и дочь" !!! не подходят слова, если оставить как в оригинале (2 куплет через чур по-взрослому), сделала нарезку как на видео. ПОНРАВИТЬСЯ! В архиве видео + нарезка http://yadi.sk/d/0HN1EPMF451py

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2019)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, скажите как в ваших садах отмечается 1 мая. Проводим утренники или тематические занятия. Слышала, что многие проводят как тематические.

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, это черновик выпускного на этот год с музыкой, минусами, тексты песен в сценарии. Не включены только стихи на казахском.http://yadi.sk/d/0HN1EPMF451py

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2019)

----------


## viktorya07

*ольга-rostov*, Обязательно отмечается, раньше даже в 1 младшей отмечали. Сейчас в каждом саду по-разному. Я объединяю по две группы, провожу развлечение с песнями, танцами, играми. В подготовительных сказали каждую группу отдельно проводить. Воспитатели стонут, но что поделаешь! Тема - дружба народов, весна, песни о дружбе, о детском саде, национальные игры, танцы.

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> Девочки, это черновик выпускного на этот год с музыкой, минусами, тексты песен в сценарии. Не включены только стихи на казахском.http://yadi.sk/d/0HN1EPMF451py



Оля, проверьте ссылку.  Вы, наверно, ошиблись.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

вот здесь 2 выпускных утренника http://files.mail.ru/8AB1D51A01FE432E8C69D620889B1234 Путешествие по сказкам с использованием мультимедиа русская группа и попроще фильм, фильм казахская группа есть и перевод Группы старшие, у нас подготовительных в Караганде нет. Музыка, озвучка есть, если нужно выложу.

----------


## calina

> вот здесь 2 выпускных утренника


Оленька, спасибо за сценарии, некоторые моменты себе взяла, всё никак не закончу свои. У меня вопрос:игра с буквами (музыка) и цифрами ( музыка). Буду ждать ответа. :Smile3:

----------


## ольга-rostov

Сейчас повторю

----------


## ольга-rostov

> Оля, проверьте ссылку.  Вы, наверно, ошиблись.


Извиняюсь  http://yadi.sk/d/LNOeG_er4PYmu

----------

oksi7771 (30.10.2018)

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, посоветуйте какую-нибудь песню для композиции на 1 июня. Что-нибудь заводное и на казахском языке.ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!
А я предлагаю вот эту. Мне очень понравилось  http://yadi.sk/d/bxZMcaQn4PZtc
 Может предложите рисунок танца или хотя бы движения. Будем танцевать на улице, на презентации нового сада. Танец парный.

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2019)

----------


## лариса 25

> вот здесь 2 выпускных утренника http://files.mail.ru/8AB1D51A01FE432E8C69D620889B1234 Путешествие по сказкам с использованием мультимедиа русская группа и попроще фильм, фильм казахская группа есть и перевод Группы старшие, у нас подготовительных в Караганде нет. Музыка, озвучка есть, если нужно выложу.


Оля, очень интересный сценарий, спасибо!

----------


## stella z

> Девочки, скажите как в ваших садах отмечается 1 мая. Проводим утренники или тематические занятия. Слышала, что многие проводят как тематические.


я в этом году в под.гр.делала "Спорт, Мир, Дружба". здорово прошло, не заезжено - но не на каждый сад, наверное. Я группу на две части делила, проводила соревнование из двух частей - девиз, речевка, стихи на 3 языках и песни рус.анг.каз. во втором отделении игры народа Каз-на соревновательного плана. и жюри было, и родители-болельщики. короче, такой адреналин все получили! что-то прямо хорошо пошло! а на старшей делала !Путешествие в город Дружбы". ну это традиционно - в костюмах, ....а объединять группы нам не разрешают. Поэтому мы начали в четверг, а сегодня закончили 2 младшие. делаем на все возраста.
на 1 младшей и 2 праздник весны в основном.

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## calina

Виола-Людмила! Спасибо  за новые сценарии- очень нужно и своевременно. Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## Мусиенко

> Девочки, скажите как в ваших садах отмечается 1 мая. Проводим утренники или т ематические занятия. Слышала, что многие проводят как тематические.


Мы обычно проводим концерт на улице, потом обходим сад - первомайская демонстрация, у нас большая территория и игры на площадках.

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Елена Апполонова

ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, ЛЕТО!
(праздник для детей средней, старшей групп)
Дети обегают зал и выстраиваются полукругом.
1-й ребенок. Здравствуй, лето! Здравствуй, лето! 
Сколько песен звонких спето,
Про зеленый косогор, 
Про долину и про бор.
2-й ребенок. Здравствуй, речка голубая. 
3-й ребенок. Здравствуй, рожь в полях густая.
4-й ребенок. Нас веселый паровоз 
К вам из города привез. 
5-й ребенок. Здравствуй, синий василек,  
6-й ребенок. Замечательный цветок! 
7-й ребенок. Много надо нам цветов 
Для букетов и венков. 
8-й ребенок. Здравствуй, ягода лесная.  
9-й ребенок. Здравствуй, белка озорная. 
10-й ребенок.  Снова лето к нам пришло. 
Все. Это очень хорошо. 
Исполняется песня «Родная песенка» (музыка Ю. Чичкова, слова П. Синявского). 
РОДНАЯ ПЕСЕНКА
1.  Льется солнышко веселое 
 Золотыми ручейками
 Над садами и над селами, 
 Над полями и лугами. 
Припев.   Здесь идут грибные дождики, 
 Светят радуги цветные, 
 Здесь простые подорожники (2 раза)
 С детства самые родные. (2 раза)
2.  Тополиные порошицы
 Закружились на опушке, 
 И рассыпались по рощице
 Земляничные веснушки. 
3.  И опять захороводили
 Стайки ласточек над домом, 
 Чтобы снова спеть о Родине
 Колокольчиком знакомым. 
1-й ребенок. Очень добрым, очень светлым,
Золотистым, ясным днем
Все идем мы в гости к лету, 
В гости к солнышку идем. 
2-й ребенок. Ярко солнце светит,
В воздухе тепло.
И куда не взглянешь,
Все кругом светло.
По лугу пестреют яркие цветы, 
Золотом облиты темные кусты. 
Исполняется песня «Летние цветы» (музыка Е. Тиличеевой, слова Л. Некрасовой). 
ЛЕТНИЕ ЦВЕТЫ
1.  С каждым днем заметнее
 Греет солнце летнее.
 В поле и в лесочке
 Расцвели цветочки: 
 Белая ромашка, розовая кашка, 
 Лютик – желтенький цветок, 
 Синий василек. 
2.  Затопочем ножками 
 По лесной дорожке мы, 
 В поле и в лесочке
 Мы сорвем цветочки: 
 Белую ромашку, розовую кашку, 
 Лютик – желтенький цветок, 
 Синий василек. 
3.  Синие и белые
 Мы букеты сделаем; 
 Мы сплетем веночки, 
 Будут в них цветочки:
 Белая ромашка, розовая кашка, 
 Лютик – желтенький цветок, 
 Синий василек. 
4.  На траве усядемся, 
 Мы в венки нарядимся, 
 И в любом веночке
 Хороши цветочки: 
 Белая ромашка, розовая кашка, 
 Лютик – желтенький цветок, 
 Синий василек. 
1-й ребенок. Что такое лето? 
2-й ребенок. Это много света, 
3-й ребенок. Это поле, это лес, 
4-й ребенок. Это тысяча чудес, 
5-й ребенок. Это быстрая река, 
6-й ребенок. Это в небе облака, 
7-й ребенок. Это яркие цветы, 
8-й ребенок. Это синь высоты, 
Все.  Это в мире сто дорог
 Для ребячьих ног. 
Девочка. Солнце нас обогрело лучом.
Мы цветы в хоровод позовем. 
Будем с солнышком вместе плясать,
Лето красное дружно встречать. 
Исполняются песни «Хоровод цветов» (Музыка Ю. Слонова, слова З. Петровой), «Мы на лугу ходили» (музыка А. Филиппенко, слова Т. Волгиной).
МЫ НА ЛУГ ХОДИЛИ
1.  Мы на луг ходили, хоровод водили.
 Вот так на лугу хоровод водили (2 раза). 
2.  Задремал на кочке зайка в холодочке. 
 Вот так задремал зайка в холодочке (2 раза). 
3.  Зайку мы будили – в барабаны били: 
 Бум-бум, тра-та-там, в барабаны били (2 раза).
4.  Зайка, просыпайся, ну-ка, поднимайся! 
 Вот так, не ленись, ну-ка, поднимайся! 
1-й ребенок.  А теперь пришла пора
Поиграть нам, детвора.
Проводятся игры «Ворон» и «Узнай по голосу» (русская народная прибаутка, обработка Е. Тиличеевой, музыка Е. Тиличеевой, слова Ю. Островского). 
Ваня, ты сейчас в лесу, 
Мы зовем тебя: «Ау!»
Ну-ка, глазки, закрывай, не робей. (2 раза)
Кто зовет тебя, узнай поскорей. (2 раза)
Ребенок Ваня стоит в центре круга. Дети идут по кругу и поют. С окончанием песенки Ваня закрывает глазки, ведущий показывает на кого-нибудь из ребят, тот называет Ваню по имени. Ваня должен узнать по голосу, кто его позвал. 
Игра повторяется: водит тот ребенок, кого узнал Ваня. 
Ведущий. Воздух летом напоен запахом цветов. Их много повсюду: и в лесу, и в поле, и на лугу, и на клумбах в саду. Все любят цветы, любуются ими, собирают в букет, плетут венки. Знаете ли вы цветы? Давайте проверим!
З а г а д к и   о   ц в е т а х.
2-й ребенок.  Я стою на ножке толстой, 
Я стою на ножке гладкой.
Под коричневою шляпкой, 
С бархатной подкладкой. (Гриб.) 
Матрешка. По грибы пойду, их в лесу найду.
 Вот к пенечку подошла, грибочка не нашла. 
 Ох, устали мои ножки.
 Сяду, отдохну немножко. 
Танец «Грибочки» (Н. Вересокиной). Проводится игра с «грибочками» (посади и собери). 
Ведущий. А знаете ли вы стихи о лете, цветах?
Чтение стихов детьми.
* * *
Крокодилушка не знает
Ни заботы, ни труда,
Золотит его чешуйки
Быстротечная вода:
Милых рыбок ждет он в гости
На брюшке средь камышей:
Лапки врозь, дугою хвостик, 
И улыбка до ушей…
				Л. Кэрролл 
* * * 
Дама Червей для сердечных гостей
В летний день напекла пирожков.
Но пришел Валет, и теперь их нет;
Он – хвать – и был таков! 
				Л. Кэрролл 
* * * 
«Рыжик, рыжик, где ты был?»
«На полянке дождик пил?
Выпил каплю, выпил две, 
Стало сыро в голове!»
				Л. Кэрролл 
МУХОМОР
Красный гриб
На тонкой ножке
Прибежал на косогор. 
И сказал: 
– Хочу в лукошко.
А ему в ответ Антошка: 
– Нам не нужен мухомор.
			В. Нестеренко 
ЗЕМЛЯНИКА
Солнце льется на полянку, 
Солнце яркое печет.
На поляне земляника
Краснощекая растет!
Позову свою подружку, 
Наберем мы ягод кружку!
				Г. Лагздынь
У ПЕНЬКА
Зайчиха, сидя у пенька, 
Учила шустрого сынка: 
– Будь смел, не хвастай и не ври! 
Чужой капусты не бери! 
Не жми при встрече волчьих лап!
Не обижай того, кто слаб!
Не смейся над чужой бедой!
С голодным поделись едой!
Обидных кличек не давай!
Осла глупцом не называй!
Еще запомни, сын: неловко
Дарить мышонку мышеловку, 
Лисе – капкан, ершу – крючок, 
А поросенку – пятачок!
				Г. Ладонщиков 
СКУЧАТЬ НЕКОГДА
Села пчелка на цветок, 
Опустила хоботок.
Подлетает к ней комар:
– Что ты ищешь там? 
– Нектар!
– А тебе не надоело, 
Не наскучило искать? 
– Нет!
Тому, кто занят делом, 
Просто некогда скучать! 
				Г. Ладонщиков
РОЖЬ ПОСПЕВАЕТ 
На горе за рощей
Зреет хлеб хороший:
Зерна наливаются в ласковом тепле, 
Колоски тяжелые
Наклонили головы, 
Благодарно кланяются матери-земле. 
			С. Жупанин 
* * *
Недоело вишенке
Быть одной весь день, 
Посмотрела вишенка
Робко за плетень.
Увидала вишенка
Целый детский сад, 
На дворе играющих 
Меленьких ребят. 
И не стала вишенка
Больше горевать –
Всем ребятам ягоды
Стала раздавать.
Расцвели от ягодок
Щеки у ребят,
Стали щеки яркие, 
Как вишневый сад! 
3-й ребенок.  А теперь пришла пора 
Танцевать нам, детвора! 
Исполняются танцы «Потанцуем вместе» (латвийская народная мелодия, обработка Я. Кепитаса), «Парный танец» (чешская народная мелодия). Проводится игра «Какие цветы быстрее соберутся» (русская народная мелодия, обработка Т. Ломовой). 
4-й ребенок.  Румяной зарею покрылся восток.
В селе, за рекою, потух огонек.
Росой окропились цветы на полях,
Стада пробудились на мягких лугах.
Седые туманы плывут к облакам,
Гусят караваны несутся к лугам.
Проснулися люди, спешат на поля,
Явилося солнце, ликует земля. 
				А. Пушкин
5-й ребенок. Встало утром солнышко 
И гулять отправилось. 
И на нашей улице все ему понравилось.
Побежало солнце золотой дорожкой.
И попало солнце прямо к нам в окошко. 
Вместе мы отправились 
С солнцем в детский сад.
Приласкало солнышко сразу всех ребят!
Шла у нас до вечера дружная игра,
Но сказало солнышко: «Мне домой пора.
Завтра утром рано вас будить приду,
Снова будем бегать и гулять в саду». 
					В. Серов
Ведущий. Ребята, наш праздник подошел к концу, а лето только началось. Будьте, дети, внимательны к природе, берегите ее, не рвите на полях и лугах цветов, не ломайте муравейники, не обижайте бабочек. И лето каждый год будет приходить к вам, и опять вы будете загорать на солнышке, купаться, играть. 
Под музыку песни «Звездное лето» (музыка А. Пугачевой, слова И. Резника), звучащую в грамзаписи, дети выходят из зала.

----------


## Елена Апполонова

ПЕТРУШКА В ГОСТЯХ У МАЛЫШЕЙ
(развлечение для детей младшей группы)
Дети входят в зал под русскую народную мелодию «Барыня» в грамзаписи. 
Ведущий (рассаживает ребят напротив ширмы). Дорогие ребята, сегодня к нам в гости собирался Петрушка. Вы его не видели? 
Дети. Нет!
Ведущий. Неужели забыл? Давайте попробуем похлопать в ладоши и попросим сыграть нам веселую музыку. Он услышит и придет к нам!
Малыши хлопают в ладоши под музыку «Ах ты, береза». За ширмой слышен голос подпевающего Петрушки. 
Петрушка. Здравствуйте, ребята! 
Меня все знают, я Петрушка, 
Всегда со мною погремушка! 
Я много их принес сюда. 
Сейчас играть мы будем? 
Дети. Да! 
Малыши играют в игру «Оркестр»  (украинская народная мелодия). 
Петрушка. Молодцы, ребята! Мне очень понравилась ваша игра. Я пришел к вам не один, со мной мои друзья! 
Мишка (появляется на ширме). 
Я медвежонок Миша, 
Я музыку люблю, 
Послушайте, ребятки, 
Как звонко в бубен бью!
Играет на бубне, появляется зайчик. 
Зайка. А я зайчик-попрыгайчик, дайте мне мой барабанчик!
Зайчик играет на барабане, малыши поют песню «Барабанщик» (музыка М. Красева). Зайчик прячется, появляется петушок. 
Петушок. Я петушок веселый, 
Играю целый день, 
Звенит мой колокольчик –
Динь-дилень, динь-дилень! 
Петушок звенит в колокольчик, дети прихлопывают в ладоши, петушок прячется, появляется лисичка. 
Лисичка. Я  люблю  играть  на  ложках. (Играет на ложках под музыку.) 
Петрушка. Ребята, вам понравилось, как играли зверята? А теперь отгадайте, кто на чем играет. 
Звучит соответствующая музыка. Если, малыши отгадывают, появляются зверята и дарят им музыкальные игрушки. 
Ведущий предлагает детям организовать оркестр и порадовать Петрушку и зверят своим исполнением. 
Малыши играют, зверята пляшут. 
Петрушка. Молодцы, ребята, вы очень хорошо играете, у меня еще есть много музыкальных игрушек, но их я принесу в другой раз. А сегодня мы с вами прощаемся. До свиданья! 
Зверята. До свиданья! 
Дети прощаются с куклами, занавес закрывается.

----------


## Елена Апполонова

ПРАЗДНИК ЦВЕТОВ
(для детей старшей группы)
Ведущие праздника – дети старшей группы, одетые в костюмы цветов – «гвоздики» и «георгина» (можно и другие цветы).
Ход праздника
Гвоздика. Лето – период самых красивых праздников. Живые цветы наполнили наш сад. Многие из вас, ребята, пришли в одежде цветов и принесли с собой цветы. 
Георгин. С неба радуга-дуга опустилась на луга, 
В саду солнышко играет, оживилось все кругом,
И цветы и росы сияют ласковым огнем. 
Дети поют песню «Венок» (музыка Г. Фрида, слова Н. Френкель). 
ВЕНОК
1. Вот пришло к нам румяное лето 
И зовет на зеленый простор.
Сколько солнца кругом, сколько света, 
А цветы, будто пестрый ковер. 
2. Незабудку, гвоздику, ромашку, 
Колокольчики, мак, василек, 
Желтый лютик, душистую кашку
Мы вплетем в разноцветный венок. 
Георгин. Цветы цветут, их море, 
Красивее их нет.
Я рано вышел в поле
Собрать большой букет.
Георгин подходит к ромашке. Ромашка выходит вперед.
Ромашка. Я белая ромашка,
 В середине желтый цвет.
 Возьми меня с собою, 
 Украшу твой букет.
Колокольчик. Я лиловый колокольчик,
 Расту в тени лесной.
 Я в просеке сосновой
 Киваю головой.
 И меня возьми с собой. 
Ведущий (обращается к васильку).  
Как чиста в поле рожь,
Василек едва найдешь.
Всем бы ты цветок хорош,
Да зачем ты портишь рожь?
Выходи-ка лучше в сад –
Вот обрадуешь ребят! 
Мак. Я красивый мак, как алый флаг,
 Меня не взять нельзя никак.
Анютины глазки. Мы в солнечной сказке, 
 Как бабочек стая,
 Анютины глазки нас все называют. 
Одуванчик. Потемнел весенний воздух, 
 Снова слышен крик грачей,
 И я снова распустился в свете
 Солнечный лучей.
Роза. За тонкий запах темных лепестков
Зовут меня царицею цветов.
Шипами стебель всех колоть готов,
Ведь нет на свете розы без шипов. 
Ландыш. Солнце светит, шепчут листья,
 На поляне я один, 
 Под кустом, в траве росистой,
 Кто звенит динь-динь?
 Это ландыш серебристый 
 Смотрит в ласковую синь.
 Колокольчиком душистым –
 Он звенит – динь-дилинь.
Все цветы (весело кружась в хороводе).  
Собрались мы и весело заводим хоровод,
Поем мы хором песенку, поляна вся цветет.
Все поют песню «Улыбка» (музыка В. Шаинского, слова М. Пляцковского). 
Дети исполняют танец «Вальс цветов» (музыка Д. Шостаковича, композиция движений Л. Феоктистовой). 
Участвуют 16 детей. На головах у них шапочки-цветы: 4 ромашки, 4 мака, 4 лютика, 4 незабудки (или другие цветы по желанию). В руках у каждого ребенка по два цветка, таких же, как и на голове. 
Дети стоят по кругу, чередуясь: ромашка – мак – лютик – незабудка и т. д. 
1–2-й такты. Слушают.
3–4-й такты. Выставляют на носок правую ногу и одновременно вытягивают вперед правую руку с цветком, затем (на 3-ю четверть) возвращаются в исходное положение. 
5–6-й такты. То же выполняют левой ногой с одновременным движением левой руки. 
7–10-й такты. Кружатся на носках, подняв руки с цветами вверх, затем поворачиваются спиной в круг. 
11–14-й такты. Повторяются движения 3–6 тактов, стоя спиной в круг.
15–18-й такты. Дети разбегаются и образуют четыре кружочка (ромашки, маки, незабудки, лютик). 
19–20-й такты. Повторяются движения 3–6 тактов в маленьких кружочках. 
21–26-й такты. Свободно разбегаются по залу и останавливаются, повернувшись лицом к зрителям. 
27–33-й такты. Покачивают руками (правой – левой), постепенно поднимая их все выше и одновременно пружиня на ногах. В конце 33-го такта останавливаются и скрещивают руки над головой. 
Ведущий. Ребята, хорошо ли вы знаете цветы? А вот сейчас проверим. 
Есть еще игра для вас, 
Я прочту стихи сейчас,
Я начну, а вы кончайте, 
Дружно хором отвечайте. 
Золотая середина и лучи идут кругом
Это может быть картина: солнце в небе голубом? 
Нет, не солнце на бумажке, 
На лугу цветы… (ромашки). 
Ранним утром распускает
Лепестки свои цветок, 
А как вечер наступает, 
Гасит красный огонек, 
Погляди-ка, погляди-ка,
Что за красный веерок? 
Это яркая… (гвоздика)
Новый празднует денек.
Подрастет – нарядится
В беленькое платьице
Легкое, воздушное, 
Ветерку послушное, 
А пока стоит одетый
В желтый сарафанчик,
А зовут его, ребята,
Просто… (одуванчик).
На солнечной опушке в траве сидит она, 
Лиловенькие ушки тихонько подняла.
И тут поможет вам смекалка:
Все зовут цветок… (фиалка). 
Нам каждому весенняя природа дорога, 
Ручьями распускаются холодные снега, 
От снега очищается и хвоя и валежник, 
И первый появляется в проталине… (подснежник).
В траве густой, зеленой он выглядит нарядно,
Но с пашен, как сорняк, он изгнан беспощадно
Головка голубая и длинный стебелек, 
Но кто ж его не знает, ведь это… (василек). 
Хоровод «Мы в зеленые луга пойдем» (музыка и слова Н. Леви).
МЫ В ЗЕЛЕНЫЕ ЛУГА ПОЙДЕМ
1.  Мы в зеленые луга пойдем,
 Мы в зеленые луга пойдем.
 Мы в луга пойдем, 
 Мы в луга пойдем.
 Мы в зеленые луга пойдем.	Вступление. Дети стоят в кругу парами. 
Дети идут парами вправо и поют. 
2.  Уж мы цветиков-цветов нарвем, 
 Уж мы цветиков-цветов нарвем.
 Мы цветиков нарвем, 
 Мы цветиков нарвем, 
 Уж мы цветиков-цветов нарвем.	Из пар перестраиваются в один общий круг и, взявшись за руки, продолжают идти вправо. 
3.  Всем подружкам по венку сплетем,
 Всем подружкам по венку сплетем,
 По венку сплетем, 
 По венку сплетем, 
 Всем подружкам по венку сплетем.	Дети перестраиваются в маленькие кружочки (ведущие выбираются заранее).
4.  Мы в зеленые луга пойдем, 
 Мы в зеленые луга пойдем.
 Мы в луга пойдем, 
 Мы в луга пойдем.
 Мы в зеленые луга пойдем. 	Дети из маленьких кружков перестраиваются в один общий круг, с пением продолжают идти вправо.
Ведущий. Внимание! Внимание! Хочешь знать, какая будет сегодня погода? Цветы тебе помогут в этом. Только не ленись. Пойди, найди, проверь и запомни! Ботаника насчитывает до 400 растений-барометров. Их можно встретить всюду: в саду, в огороде, в поле, в лесу, на болоте. 
Вот жимолость – понюхай ее цветы, если услышишь сильный запах, жди дождя. 
Вот вьюнок – в солнечный день его цветок открыт, а в пасмурный закрыт. 
Вот клевер – если складываются его цветочки – жди бури. 
Вот чертополох – в жаркую погоду колкий, а перед дождем нет. 
Одуванчик перед дождем складывает, как зонтик, свой пушистый шарик. 
Вот, ребята, сколько интересного и полезного мы узнали сегодня о цветах. Я думаю, что вы теперь бережно будете относиться к этим чудесным созданиям природы. 
А наш праздник подходит к концу, но звонкое лето продолжается. Впереди у вас много теплых солнечных летних дней. 
Нас солнца луч смешит и дразнит, 
Нам нынче весело с утра, 
Лето дарит звонкий праздник, 
И главный гость на нем – игра.
Она наш друг – большой и умный, 
Не даст скучать и унывать, 
Затеем спор, веселый шумный, 
Поможет он нам новое узнать.
Все дети исполняют песню-игру «Мы ходили в поле» (музыка А. Лазаренко, слова Л. Кукловской, перевод с украинского А. Сарапина).
1.  Мы ходили в поле, в поле, 
 Погуляли вволю, вволю, 
 Утром на лужочке
 Рвали мы цветочки.
2.  Солнце жарко греет, греет, 
 Тучка в небе реет, реет.
 Тучка, окропи ты
 И цветы, и жито. 
3.  Налетели тучи, тучи 
 Из-за дальней кручи, кручи.
 Частный дождик сеет –
 Убегай скорее! 
Перед началом игры дети стоят парами вдоль длинной стены зала. Из общего числа детей заранее выбирается ребенок – «дождик».
1-й куплет. 
1–4-й такты. Слушают. 
5–10-й такты. Все дети двигаются простым шагом парами друг за другом к центральной стене и поют. Затем, повернувшись лицом к зрителям, продолжают движение вдоль центральной линии зала вперед. 
11–14-й такты. Стоящие в парах поворачиваются лицом друг к другу и, имитируя сбор цветов, расходятся к боковым стенам зала (сохраняя построение в шеренги).
2-й куплет. 
5–6-й такты. Дети, стоящие в правой шеренге, держась за руки, движутся по направлению к центральной линии зала. В конце 6-го такта останавливаются. 
7–8-й такты. Дети, стоящие в левой шеренге, повторяют движения. 
9–10-й такты. Обе шеренги отступают назад, образуя круг. 
11–14-й такты. Дети быстро поднимают и плавно опускают руки, имитируя подающие капли дождя. 
3-й куплет. 
5–6-й такты. Взявшись за руки, дети легким бегом двигаются противоходом за ведущим по кругу. 
11–14-й такты. Из группы детей отделяется заранее выбранный ребенок – «дождик». Дети разбегаются, а «дождик» их ловит.

----------


## Елена Апполонова

МИШКИНЫ ИМЕНИНЫ 
( развлечение для детей  и средней группы) 
Посреди комнаты большой стол. На нем оборудована комната Мишки: кровать, на которой Мишка спит, стол, стулья. 
Воспитатель сидит на стуле перед столом.
Воспитатель.  Ну-ка, Мишка, хватит спать.
 Надо, Мишенька, вставать.
 Испечем тебе печенье –
 У тебя ведь день рожденья,
 Пригласила я гостей,
 Поднимайся-ка скорей.
(Поднимает Мишку с постели.) 
 Вот так, не ленись, 
 Вот так, поднимись!
 Не лежи на боку –
 Мы прогоним тоску. 
– Посмотри-ка, как много ребят пришли к тебе в гости. 
Петушок (за дверью). Ку-ка-ре-ку, кур стерегу! Тук-тук, отворотите, в гости к Мишеньке пустите. 
Воспитатель. Кто это? 
Входит петушок, несет бочонок меду. 
Петушок.  Здравствуй, Миша, дружок! 
 Я принес тебе медок. 
Воспитатель. Спасибо, проходи, проходи, петушок – золотой гребешок, посиди с нами, тебе песенку споем. 
Дети поют «Петушок». 
Воспитатель. Послушайте, ребята, кто еще к Мишке в гости собирается.
Звучит музыка к песне «Зайчик». Дети слушают и отвечают. 
Воспитатель. Правильно, это скачет зайчик. Да вот он и сам. 
Прыгает зайчик с корзиной и с пирогами. 
Зайчик.  Испекла зайчиха вкусные 
 Вам пироги капустные,
 А заиньки-малышки
 Прислали Мишке книжки. 
Воспитатель берет корзину, вынимает книги. Достает из корзины еще передник, чулочки, платочки. 
Воспитатель. Смотри, какой передник яркий. Тут есть носочки и чулочки, а вот красивые платочки. Спасибо, зайчик. Проходи и веселись вместе с нами
Собачка (из-за двери). Ам, ам, ам! Можно к вам? 
Воспитатель. А кто это? 
Заглядывает собачка, в лапах шапочка. 
Собачка. Это я, пес Барбос. 
 Мишке шапочку принес! 
Воспитатель. Проходи, проходи, тебе мы очень рады. 
Собачка проходит и дарит Мишке шапочку. 
Воспитатель. Вот собачка подошла,
 Мишке лапку подала.
 Не хотите ли послушать,
 Как собачка просит кушать? 
Собачка. Гав, гав, гав! 
 Кто к собачке подойдет
 И поесть ей принесет? 
Кто-нибудь из детей подходит и кормит собачку. Она ест (заранее на блюдечке приготовлен кусочек колбаски). 
Воспитатель. Ты доволен, пес Барбос? 
Собачка. Гав, гав, гав!
Воспитатель. Все, Барбосик наш поел, 
Отдохнуть на коврик сел. 
Он на деток не глядит, 
Дремлет песик или спит? 
Дети тихо подходят к собачке.
Воспитатель. Дети наши тихо встали
И к собачке подбежали.. 
Ну, Барбос, скорей вставай
И ребяток догоняй. 
Собачка ловит детей, они убегают на стулья. 
Воспитатель. Не сумел ты их догнать, 
Ну иди на коврик сядь. 
Собачка садится на коврик, стук в дверь. 
Воспитатель. Кто еще к нам в гости идет? 
Кошка (за дверью).  Мяу, мяу, 
Кисоньку, кисулю пустите поскорей. 
С кошкою Муркой всем будет веселей. 
Воспитатель. Заходи к нам кошка Мурка, 
У тебя атласна шкурка. 
Входит кошка, в лапах поднос с конфетами. 
Воспитатель. Ну-ка, Мишенька, вставай,
Всех ребяток угощай. 
Поиграли наши дети замечательно. 
Угостить их надо обязательно. 
(Берет поднос и ставит на стол.) 
Ну, спасибо тебе, кисонька, кисуля за угощенье. 
Кошка. Мяу, мяу, 
Все мы Мишку веселили, 
А про пляску что, забыли? 
Воспитатель. Нет, не забыли, сейчас спляшем.
Именинник, Мишенька, попляши, попляши, 
Кого хочешь, Мишенька, пригласи, пригласи.
Общая пляска.
Мишка. Очень весело плясали на моем дне рожденья. А сейчас, ребятишки, побалуйтесь угощеньем. 
Воспитатель угощает детей, обходя их. (Лучше, если Мишка и воспитатель пригласят детей на чай с пирогами. В группе уже должно быть все накрыто, звучит песенка крокодилы Гены из мультфильма «Чебурашка».)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Стихи о Казахстане 

ЗЕМЛЯ РОДНАЯ

Земля родная,
Сад цветущий мой,
В тебе великих помыслов свершенье!
Сегодня детство, как подарок свой,
Тебе я приношу без сожаленья.

Земля родная,
Лучшее во мне
Роднит одно твое прикосновенье.
И первый тайный шепот в тишине
Тебе я приношу без сожаленья.

Любовь к тебе не угасает, нет –
Она побег,
Что весь искрится в росах.
Прими в подарок ленту из монет,
Что бабушка в мою вплетала косу.

Что в дар тебе еще преподнести?
Что подарить тебе еще сумею?
Земля родная,
Как мне не расти –
Останусь я пылинкою твоею.

Пройду по жизни. Только лишь взгляни –
Из глаз моих польются слезы счастья.
Земля родная,
Будущие дни
Тебе в подарок приношу сейчас я!

Канипа Бугыбаева
ОТЧИЙ ДОМ

Как подарок белых лебедей,
Первый снег над родиной моей,
Он так легок, нежен и прозрачен,
Этот снег, стремительно летящий,
Что невольно захотелось сердцу
Возвратиться в сказочное детство.
Ты не падай на мои дороги,
Ты не прячь далекие отроги
Древних, как преданье, Баянтау,
Это все мое, мое по праву –
Синий пик Баяна и озера,
Сосны над щербатым косогором.
Здесь я в детстве бегал без оглядки.
Вот поляна, где играли в бабки,
Вот овраг седой, куда от дела
Прятался мальчишка-непоседа,
И под легкий шум листвы веселой
Слушал перекличку перепелок.
Внучка, ты увидеть тоже рада
Тихое величье снегопада!
Для тебя извечной горожанки –
Все здесь ново: тропки и полянки,
Придорожный кустик лебеды…
Здравствуй, край родимый – Моялды!

Д.Абилев

МОЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА

Всегда тепла родная сторона.
Всем до могилы дорога она.
И мне земля, богатая несметно,
Судьбою благодатною дана.

Как не любить ее мне все сильней!
Ведь шесть Германий уместится в ней!
Алтай – начало, Каспий – окончанье.
Вот где лежит гнездо судьбы моей.

На юге Ала-Тау встал стеной,
Он только солнцу равен высотой.
Его потоки раздели на капли –
В той – виноград, и яблоко в другой.
Семь рек начало с этих гор берут,
Напор воды стремителен и крут,
Стада к целебным волнам
припадают,
Их даже звездочеты не сочтут.

В аулах нет в помине древних юрт –
Дома стоят, сады вкруг них цветут,
Для нищеты тут не осталось места,
На смену ей – довольство и уют.

И если кто считает до сих пор,
Что степь пустынна, - это глупый вздор.
Пускай приедет, убедится лично:
Степь засверкала множеством озер

Собой пески сухие одаря,
Озеленила степи Сыр-Дарья,
Тут зреет стопудовая пшеница.
Пустынны ли подобные края?

А что Нура? А что седой Иртыш?
Не тысячи, а миллионы ходит
Отар вокруг. Хватает корма им.

А реки: Жем, Сагыз, Ойлы, Кыйыл?
Геолог нефть в районе их открыл!
Хлестнул фонтан с невиданным 
напором,
Едва кору земную пробурил.

Алтай, Каркаралы, Караганда –
Тут пролегает горная гряда.
О кроющихся в ней великих кладах
Я с восхищеньем думаю всегда.

Моей земли богаче не найти.
Мой Казахстан, не зря же ты в чести!
В войне великой для врагов отлито
Тобою девять пуль из десяти.

И я уверен: так же будет впредь.
Не стариться тебе, а молодеть.
Ясна дорога наша, потому-то
Мне радостно на Родину смотреть.
С.Муканов

* * *
Произнести нетрудно:
«Родину я люблю,
Я перед ней склоняюсь,
Голос ее ловлю».
Слов не бросай на ветер,
Не говори бездумно:
«Я за родную землю
Душу отдам свою».

Стань соловьем, поющим
В рощах земли своей,
Ветром, несущим влагу
Для золотых степей.
Будь закаленной саблей,
Спрятанной в ножнах, славной,

Той, что в годину бедствий
Станет всего нужней.

Родина! Я с тобою
Вместе смеюсь и плачу,
Но о любви сыновней
Громко не говорю,
Произнести нетрудно:
«Как я люблю мой край!»
Делом своим, не словом
Родине помогай…
Честно живи на свете,
Слов не бросай на ветер.
Чтобы жила отчизна,
Вечно не умирай!

М.Макатаев

РОДНАЯ ЗЕМЛЯ

С тобой я по сыновьи откровенен,
Вскормила ты меня для доброты.
Ты крылья мне дала для вдохновенья,
И путь к вершинам указала ты.
Не в широте степей твое величье.
Ты мне близка иною красотой.
Как образ матери 
Нам дорог и привычен,
Так дорог и привычен образ твой,
Земля моя!
В зеленом летное платье
Ты ловишь солнце будущего дня.
Родимая, какое это счастье,
Что ты всегда
Со мной и для меня!

С.Сейфуллин

РОДИНА

В начале Родина – грудь матери,
За ней – родной очаг, окрестности аула,
Где ты играл средь трав, среди камней,
Откуда ветром странствий потянуло.

Да, Родина – и дом, где твой родной очаг,
И твой родной народ, в тебе взрастивший 
сына,
Да, Родина – не только предков солончак,
А синие леса и тихая долина.

Да, Родина от отчего крыльца
Протянется до дальнего причала.
У Родины нет края, нет конца,
Но твой родимый дом – ее начало.

У.Турманжанов
* * *
Подышу-ка я воздухом края родного,
Обновлю и очищу я душу свою.
Я не прячу лица от мороза степного –
Неотвязную схватку его узнаю.
Пусть кусает и щиплет, лицо обдирая,
Отдаваясь на волю привычкам своим.
Озорную забаву родимого края
Неужели не стерпит вернувшийся сын?
Разыграйся, метель! Из седла меня выкинь,
Усади меня с маху в сугроб, леденя.
Оглуши завываньем, и свистом, и гиком.
Остуди, вразуми непоседу меня.
Дед мороз, аксакал, подыми свою палку,
Проучи меня, дедушка Аяз-ата!
Подставляю себя под удары – не жалко.
Если струшу, сбегу – не гожусь никуда,
Забывай, мой буран! Все родное приемлю,
Все, что с детства знакомо и мило до слез,
Я при всякой погоде люблю свою землю – 
Под корой ледяной, и в пургу, и в мороз!

М.Макатаев

МОЙ КАЗАХСТАН

Свободен, величав и первоздан,
Звезде подобный средь земель и стран,
Кюй счастья ты наигрываешь звонко,
Родной мой, лучезарный Казахстан!

Был длинен путь к свободе и тяжел,
Был каждый мускул в теле напряжен –
Дух перевел у жизни на просторе
И обновленным в новый день пришел.

О, сколько благ земля твоя таит – 
И медь, и цинк, и редкостный нефрит,
И серебро, и золото, и уголь!
С трудом людей их добрый смысл слит.

Стремителен твой шаг, неуловим,
Взмывая вверх, летишь, неутомим,
Крылами раздвигая свод небесный,
Мир потрясая подвигом своим!
Д.Берсугурова


НА ДЖАЙЛЯУ. ЮРТА.

На лугу, средь горных скал,
Хорошо овчару!
На джайляу выпасал
Дедушка отару.
Месяц теплый наступил,
Лед на речке сокрушил,
Снег лучами растопил,
Ясный путь весне открыл,
Заспешил по склонам!
Юрту дедушка разбил
На лугу зеленом.
Юрту белую слегка
Ветерок тревожит…
Легкий дом издалека
Путник видеть может,
Юрта солнышком полна,
Места в ней немало.
Будто облако она,
Что с небес упало…
К.Баянбаев

ОТЧИЙ КРАЙ

В краю отцов остался след тулпара
И та мечта, что предков волновала,
И шепотом поющая домбра,
Что песнь на полуслове обрывала.

В краю отцов неслась навстречу ветру
Мольба о влаге, о воде заветной,
Веками деды кочевали здесь,
Снося все притесненья безответно.

Паслись стада. А люди от печали,
От непосильных тягот умирали.
Был ураган, и поперек седла
За щедрый выкуп девушку бросали.

И, как следы промчавшихся столетий,
К вершинам гор уходят тропы эти.
Чисты озера, как глаза сестры,
В которых прежде был с печалью ветер.

Отцовский край не знал счастливой 
доли.
Теперь он, как батыр, узнавший волю:
Над головой белеют облака,
И нет печали, нет тоски и боли.

М.Айтхожина

АЛАТАУ

Алатау, Алатау – 
Верный страж моей Отчизны,
Всех веков ты помнишь славу,
Знаешь счастье новой жизни.
Свет увидя с Солнцем вместе,
Звезд касаясь головою,
Ты в далеком поднебесье
Разговор ведешь с Луною
Ты им равен, Алатау…
Вековечный, словно время,
Почитаем ты по праву,
Как отец, везде и всеми!
М.Алимбаев

ПОКУДА СЕРДЦЕ БЬЕТСЯ

Лишь раз воды из родника пригубишь –
К нему всегда душой тянуться будешь.
Всего лишь раз в родном лесу побудешь –
К нему всегда душой тянуться будешь.

И, в первый раз целуя наше знамя,
Душой запомнишь трепетное пламя.
И это все, покуда сердце бьется,
Для нас так просто Родиной зовется.

М.Алимбаев

НА ДЖАЙЛЯУ

Там высокая трава,
Славно в ней валяться!
Рядом – неба синева,
Выше не забраться!
Хоть прохладны вечера – 
В юрте сладко спится,
И до самого утра
Дом родной мне снится.
Я прилягу на траву,
Полог чуть приподниму, -
Ягодки в траве,
В чистой мураве!

К.Баянбаев
* * *
О родная земля, дай от силы своей
Мне частицу одну, чтобы стал я 
сильней!
Ты ведь мне и семья, и родня,
И опора моя до последнего дня,
И последний приют для меня.

А.Тажибаев

О, Казахстан! О, Родина моя!
Смотрю на степи и не вижу им конца,
Любуюсь я красотами природы
И нет на Родине моей плохой погоды.

Как ты прекрасен, Казахстан, весной:
Цветущие сады и степи
Покрыты и луга травой
И блеск на талом снеге!

А наши горы, как они красивы!
Как гордо возвышаются над степью 
и равниной
И вниз бежит река потоком бурным,
И как порой бывает небо хмурым.

О, Казахстан, как ты велик!
Люблю тебя за твой могучий лик:
За степи, горы, реки и моря,
За то, что ты – Родина моя!

З.Айтикина

КАРАГАЧ

Смотри,
на кургане, где ветер поет,
где слышится волчий плач,
вцепившись корнями
в сердце мое,
шатаясь,
стоит карагач.
Ломают бури,
но он упрям -
маяк пустынных степей,
стоит,
развернув навстречу ветрам
плечи черных ветвей.
О.Сулейменов

РОДНАЯ ЗЕМЛЯ

О родная земля, я тобою был создан,
Ты живительной силой вспоила мечты
И вошла в меня так,
Словно утренний воздух
Опьяняющей свежести и чистоты.

Где бы ни был – тебя вспоминаю я 
прежней.
Прокляни, не прощай, если за суетой
Позабуду, как ты из-за насыпи снежной
В дни войны беспокойно следила 
за мной.
За тебя уходил я туда, где опасно,
Где я голову мог поминутно сложить.
Что священней тебя,
Что на свете прекрасней,
Что величием можно с тобою сравнить?


Нет священней тебя ничего на планете.
Так с улыбкой в грядущее смотрит заря.
О, позволь за судьбу твою быть мне в 
ответе,
Сделать краше тебя – это долг мой, земля.

А.Сарсенбаев

МОЙ КАЗАХСТАН

Ты слышишь? –
Песня!..
Вольная, степная
звенит все громче
в небе голубом:
«Цвети, моя республика родная!
Мой Казахстан!
Ты мой родимый дом!»

Ты сыновьям своим,
как воздух, нужен.
О, Казахстан!
Будь счастлив твой народ!
Бок о бок с ним, 


навек сердечно дружен,
немецкий брат мой
счастливо живет.

Когда пришел сюда он
в эти степи, -
нашел прием он теплый и
приют.
И начал жить –
в великой дружбе с теми,
кто трудно жил
под кровом юрт.

Казахом он по-братски был привечен,
не чувствовал себя
как пришлый гость.
И голос его звонкий был замечен:
шагал мой брат по жизни
во весь рост!

И, высветляя зори новой жизни,
он каждодневно труд свой отдает
во славу нашей Матери-Отчизны
и звучные стихи о ней поет!

Послушай песню –
вольная,
степная,
звенит все громче в небе голубом:
«Цвети, моя республика родная!
Мой Казахстан!
Ты мой родимый дом!..»

К.Вельц

ПЕСНЯ О КАЗАХСТАНЕ

Взглядом край родной окинь –
Всюду зелень, всюду синь!
Видишь ели, словно мачты,
Утром смотрят на восток.
По горам вприпрыжку скачет
Белогривый ручеек.
С Алатау вниз по склонам
В белой пене, как в снегу,
Он бежит к лугам зеленым, 
Кувыркаясь на бегу.

Казахстан!
Стоят стеною горы.
Казахстан!
Молчат в степи озера.
Выше гор
Одно лишь поднебесье,
На простор
Из сердца льется песня.

Взглядом край родной окинь – 
Всюду зелень, всюду синь!
Молодой пшеницы волны
На ветру шумят весной,
Лес березовый наполнен
Золотом и синевой.
Посмотри, порой весенней
От тюльпанов степь красна.
И душа от их цветенья
Светлой радости полна.

Казахстан!
Стоят стеною горы.
Казахстан!
Молчат в степи озера.
Выше гор
Одно лишь поднебесье,
На простор
Из сердца льется песня.

Взглядом край родной окинь – 
Всюду зелень, всюду синь!
Видишь, овцы тучным стадом
По джайляу потекли.
Поспеши окинуть взглядом
Красоту родной земли.
Назову столицу раем
В зелени карагачей.
Как над ней светло играет
Океан живых лучей!

Казахстан!
Стоят стеною горы.
Казахстан!
Молчат в степи озера.
Выше гор
Одно лишь поднебесье,
На простор
Из сердца льется песня.

Н.Пфеффер

----------


## nkiev81

Сценарий Новый Год на казахском языке

Жаңа жылға арналған мерекеік ертеңгілік өткізілетін, әсем безендірілген залға балалар қол ұстасып кіреді

Балалар
Жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл.
Жаңа жылда-жаңа жыр.
Жасыл шырша жанында
Жадырап бар бала жүр.

Тамаша.тамаша!
Шыршамыз тұр жараса.
Басында әсем жұлдызы
Көз тоймайды қараса.

Жасыл желек жамылған,
Асыл моншақ тағылған,
Miнe, сұлу шыршамыз.
Көптен күтіт, сағынған,
Кел, балалар, келіндер,
Тамашаны көріңдер.

Тәрбиешіге 6әpi қосылып:
Қала нұр, дала нұр
Құтты болсын Жаңа жыл!

«Жаңа жыл» әні орындалады.

Тәрбиеші.
Келіңдер жас ұландар,
Ертегімді тыңдандар.
Ертегімде сан қилы
Қызық- Қызық сырлар бар.
Жаңа жылдың кешінде
Аңдар келіп 6ip шешімге
Достаспақшы ниетпен
Жиналыпты келісімге.
Соныменен, балалар
Жаңа жылға арналған
Ертегіні көріңдер
Шын бағасын беріңдер.

(Мерекелік музыка ойналады.)


Шыршаның артынан қоян ceкірin шығады да:
Ау, жарандар, ал қараңдар
Жауып тұр қар себелеп.
Көкке толды, жерге қонды
Сансыз аппақ көбелек.
Тым алыстан, Марстан
Келіп Аяз атамыз
Жылды тойлап,
Билеп-ойнап,
Көп қызыққа батамыз!

Ceкipin билеп жүрген қоянның алдынан
аю шығады. Қоян сасқалақтап қалады.
Қоян: Амансыз ба, аю паң!
Аю: Жаңа жылдың алдында
Тойды еске алдым да
Ұйқымды ашып, сергідім
Ұйықтамаймын мен бүгін!
Жылды қарсы алайық
Би билеп, ән салайық.
Қоян:
Жаңа жылдың тойында
«Жан салайық» ойынға!
Eкeyi қол ұстасып, билейді. Сол кезде қуана кутындап тулкі келеді.
Тулкі
Қоянжанға бір сәлем!
Аю паңға мың сәлем!
Аю, қоян: Аман ба, тулкі, кел мұнда!
Тулкі
Достарым, жыл келеді
Сыйлығын ол береді
Жұмбақ шешкіш тулкінің
Өнерін жұрт көреді
Тауып өз сыңарымды
Тайсалмай, биге түcin,
Тарқатам құмарымды.
Аю, қоян: Рахмет, түлкіжан
Жүрген жерің күлкілі ән!
Аю,қоян,түлкі 6ipre билей,жөнеледі Осы кезде орталарына кipni келеді Kipni:
Сәлем,достар,аман ба?
Нұр берді шырша алаңға
Жылға шашу шашайық,
Тойлап, көңіл ашайық.
Қоян Келші биге басайық!
Бәрі билеп жатқанда, тиін келеді.
Тиін:
Тра-ля-ляй!Тра-ля-ляй!
Өнершіл аңдар-ай
Өңкей паңдар тыңдаңдар,
Жаңа жылға әнім бар
Қол ұстасып, биге басып,
Жыл әніне салыңдар
Бәріңізге 6ip сәлем.
Бәpi:
Сәлем,тиін!
Жақсы-ақ биі!
Бәpi қосылып, билейді. Енді орталарына қасқыр қосылады.
Қасқыр
Армысыңдар!Бармысыңдар,ағайын! Кәне құшақ ашайъқ, достъқ тойын жасайъқ
Бәpi: Жаңа жыл қүтты болсын ! Достығымыз мықты болсын!
«Полька» биі биленеді
Бәрі Жаңажылдарыңызбен!
Тәрбиеші: Жарайсындар, балалар! Балалар мен сендерге жұмбақ жасырайын.
Соны шешесіңдер ме?
Балалар: Иә.
Жұмбақ:
Ақсақалды шал жылына
Бip-ақ рет келіп кетеді
Қызы мен ұлына
Сыйлық алып келеді
/Аяз Ата/

Тәрбиеші: Балалар, енді жаңа жылдьқ мерекемізге Аяз атаны шақырайьқ. Ол орманда жүріп адасып кеткен болар.
Балалар: Аяз Ата! Аяз Ата! - деп айғайлап шақырады.
Аяз Атаньң орнына мыстан кемпір ұшып кipeдi де, шыршаны 6ip айналып барып, қонақтардың алдына келіп тұра қалады.
Мыстан: Пай-пай! Мен қайда келдім өзі. Мына шыршаньң кереметін-ай! Уйге алып кетсем бе екен?/Осы кезде мыстан төменге еңкейіп, шыршаньң түьірімен жұлып алғысы келеді. /
Тәрбиеші: Мыстан кемпір! Мыстан оған мән бермейді де шыршаны жұлуын тоқтатпайды
Біз «Жаңа жыл» мейрамын тойлап жатырмыз,тимеңіз біздін шыршамызға! /Мыстан сөзге мән бермей, былай дейді: Туу!/ Маңдайдағы терін сүртіп, тұрып./Мына шыршаның тамырының терең отырғызылғанын-ай, жұлынбайды ғой. Сол кезде шыршадағы жылтыраған кілтті көріп қаладыда: Мынау қандай қызық кілт өзі, осы кілт бағанағы менің ұшып келе жатып көрген, сандықтың кілті болар. Сол сандықтан 6ip керемет дәмнің иici шығып еді, мүмкін ақша да бар шығар. Мен шыршаға тимей-ақ, осы кілтті алып барып сандықты ашайын, мүмкін тамағына тойып, ақшасына бip байып қалармын!
Мыстан Keмпip кeтiп қалады. Сол кезде қалтасынан бip таяқ түседі.
Тәрбиеші: Балалар, Кәне тойды жалғастырайьқ, Аяз Ата кешікті ғой. Мүмкін адасып кеткен болар.Әнімізде шырқап,атамызды шақырайық!

«Шырша жыры» жырланады.

Eciктің сыртынан дауыстар естіліп, іле-шала залға Аяз Ата мен Ақшақар кіреді. Аяз Ата Ақшақарды қолынан тартып, жетелейді,ол кipгici келмейді.
Ақшақар: Ата жіберіңізші мені ! Кірмеймін мұнда,үйге кетемін.
Аяз Ата: Айналайыным-ау, не болып қалған саған, ауырып қалған жоқсьң ба өзі?
Ақшақар Жоқ,жоқ. Ауырып тұрған жоқпын. Ешқайда да барғым келмейді, үйге қайтамын.
Аяз Ата: Қызым-ау, не айтып тұрсың!
Қарашы,біз тойға келдік!
Кәне,балалармен амандасайьқ.
Аяулы аналарға,ардақты ұл-қыздарға
Бүлдіршін балаларға бip сәлем!
Қандай жарқын жүздерін,
Қандай әсем жырларың
Асаулармен алысқап,
Асау желмен жарысқан
Аталарың сендерге
Шаршап келді алыстан

/Балалармен амандасады/

Аяз Ата: Рахмет,рахмет балаларым! Кәнекей қызым! Қонақтардан, ұят болады, басынды көтер. / Ақшақар басын көтермей тұрады./
Аяз Ата: Қарашы, балалардьң киімi қандай әдемі. Шыршада әсем безендірілген екен. Бәрі де тым сұлуланып кетіпті.
Шырша шамын жағайық,
Жаңа жыл тойын ашайьқ.
/Сол кезде Ақшақар жылап тұрып/

Ақшақар: Мен шырша шамын жағатын, сиқырлы таяғымды жоғалтып алдым! Осы кезде Аяз Ата оны жұбатып тұрып: қазір мен-ақ өзімнің таяғыммен жағамын- дейді.
Ақшақар: Қойыңыз ата! Сіз бұл таяғьңызбен бүкіл шыршаны қатырып тастайсыз.
Тәрбиеші: Ақшақар, сиқырлы таяғьң қандай еді?
Ақшақар Менің таяғым жылтырауық, пішіні жүрекке ұқсайды. Сіздер оны көрмедіңіздер ме?
Тәрбиеші: Жаңа мұнда Мыстан болған, ол ұшып бара жатып, қалтасынан жылтыраған бip затын түcipiп алды, сол емес пе екен? Кәне, аңдар,іздеп көріңдерші, сол затты мүмкін тауып берерсіңдер.
/сөйтіп жатқанда тиін сиқырлы таяқты тауып алады/
Аяз Ата: Жарайсың, балапаным! /бетінен сүйеді/
Тәрбиеші: Кәне,бізде шырша жағуға көмектесейік, әнімізді актайьқ.
Балалар қайырмасын айтып жатқанда, Аяз Ата Ақпақарды қасына шакырып, шыршамын жаққызады.
«Аяз ата » жырланады.
«Кім көп қар түйіршігін жинайды?" ойын ойналады.
Балалар
1. Жылдың әнін бастайын,
Аяз- Ата кеп қалды.
Майысады жас қайың,
Көтере алмай көп қарды.

2. Бақша іші мереке,
Ойын күлкі асқақ ән.
Жақсы әпкелер жаңа кеп,
Мерекені бастаған.

3. Жаңа жылды қарсы алдың,
Мініп алып күймеге.
Мен де бүгін ән салдым,
Араластым биге де.

4. Оралдың өлкеме,
Жаңа жыл армысың.
Оранды ақ көрпеге,
Асқартау, қарлы шың.

5. Ақ қырауға малынған
Сақалы да мұрты да.
Аяз ата сағынған,
Сәлем бepді жұртына.

6. Безендіріп шыршаны
Жыл қуантты баршаны.
Той-маскарад басталды,
Аяз оны басқарды.



7. Аппақ тонға оранып,
Базарлықты мол алып.
Келді алыс сапардан,
Аяз ата оралып.

8. Қалып едік сағынып,
Kүтіп алдъқ жабылып.
Жолын қойдық жарық қып,
Шыршаларға шам іліп

9. Аяз Ата ойды қырды
Аралап жүр түгел шолып.
Қарсы алғалы жаңа жылды,
Ол да көптің бірі болып.
Қайда қызық болса думан,
Аяз Ата сонда болды.
Күндіз үйде ойнап бізбен,
Балалармен бірге болды.

«Кім тез пиманы киеді»- деген ойын ойналады.
Аяз- Ата: Ой! Бәрекелді, жарайсьңдар балалар! Аталарыңды бip куантып, тастадыңдар.
Тәрбиеші: АязАта! Сіз біздің балаларға сыйлықгар әкелдіңіз бе?
Аяз- Ата: Әрине, барлық сыйлық мына сандықтың ішінде! Ақшақар сандықтың кілті қайда ?(Ақшақар иығымен білмеймін дегендей шара жасайды.)
Тәрбиеші: Қандай кілтті сұрап тұрсыз? Бағанағы шыршадағы ілініп тұрған кілт пе?
Аяз- Ата: Иә,сол кілт шығар.
Тәрбиеші: Аяз Ата,ол кілтті мыстан алып кетті.Ол тіпті шыршамызды ала кеткісі келген.
Аяз- Ата: Қап, әттеген-ай! Кәне, біз Ақшақар екеуміз оны іздеп келейік.
(Осы кезде залға Мыстан кіреді.)
Мыстан: А-а,бәлем! Таптым, сандық мында тұр екен ғой (оны ашайын деп жатканда еріксіз бip күш оны артқа қарай итереді)
copyright - http://sc-pr.ru
Аяз- Ата: Мына ұрлықшы мұнда жүр ғой. Кәне кілтті маған бер,балалар сыйлықтарын күтіn қалды.
Мыстан: Ойбай- тағы, не дейді. Сыйлық өзіме де керек.
Аяз-Ата: Ах, бәлем! Олай болса өзіңнен көр. Мен ceнi қатырып тастайын. Аяз-Ата: «Кәне таяғым мына Мыстанды қатырып таста»
(Мыстан кемпір тұрған бойында қатып қалады.)
Мыстан: Әй, Аяз шал! Керегі жоқ, қалпыма келтір! Ой, не icтeceм екен.
Аяз-Ата: Бересің ба сандықтың кілттін?
Мыстан: Жоқ, бермеймін.

Аяз-Ата: А-а, онда осылай тұра бер. Мен кеттім.
Мыстан: Жоқ,Аяз-Ата! Кетпеші,беремін кілтіңді, тек балалар менің қояр тілегімді орындасын, жұмбақтарымды шешсін.
(Осы кезде мыстан қалпына келеді)

Балаларға жұмбақ жасырады.
Қыста ғана болады,
Ұстасаң қолың тоңады.
(Қар)

Терезеге қонады,
Әсем ою ояды.
(Қырау)

Тікен,тікен тік пістe.
Қысы жазы бip тусте
(Шырша)

Мыстан:Жарайсьңдар,балалар, жұмбақты жақсы шешеді екенсіңдер.
Аяз-Ата: Жарайсыңдар балаларым! Meнi бүгін бip куантып, алыс жерден шаршап келгенде көңілімді көтердіңдер. Барлықтарың да ақылды, білімде де өнерлі екенсіңдер.
Киген киімдерін қандай әдемі! Солай емес пе қызым? Біздің сыйлығымызға риза болыңдар. Ал енді біз жолға шығайьқ. Басқа да балалардың өнерін тамашалайық. Ал, балаларым,сендер өсе беріңдер, өркендей беріңдер. Аспандарың ашьқ болсын! Қош болыңдар!(қолдарын бұлғап шығып кетеді.) Балалар: Сау болыңыздар!
Тәрбиеші: Құрметті қонақтар, балалар! 2010-шы жаңа жылға арналған мерекеміз аяқталып қалды. Көріп тамашалағандарыңа рахмет. Жаңа жыл құтты болсын, отбастарыңызға тек бақыт пен куаныш әкелсін!!!

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## nkiev81

«Жаңа жылда жаңа нұр»

Балалар әуенмен ішке кіреді
Тәрбиеші: Қандай жақсы шыршамыз,
Ән шырқайық, баршамыз.
Тақпақ айтып, би билеп,
Жаңа жылды бастайық

Құрметті қонақтар, әріптестер көптеп күткен мерекеміз жаңа жылда келіп жетті. Биылғы жаңа жыл баршамыздың отбасыларымызға бақыт, береке, ынтымақ алып келсін.
Ән «Аяз ата» хормен айтылады. Біздің бүлдіршіндер сіздерге ән салып береді.
Тәрбиеші: Балалар біздің жаңа жылға жаттаған қандай өлеңдеріміз бар?
Алижан:
Жап жасыл шыршамыз,
Қандай тамаша.
Басында жұлдызы,
Қонады жараса.
Аида:
Ойнаймыз тойлаймыз,
Біздің бақшада.
Ойыншықтар көп екен
Әсем шыршада.
Диас:
Тамаша, тамаша,
Аяз ата келеді.
Әнімізге қосылып,
Бізге сыйлық береді.
Анел:
Жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл,
Қош келдің тағы да.
Дайындалып жаңа жыр,
Біз күттік сағына.

Тәрбиеші: Жарайсыңдар, балалар! Өте жақсы шықтыңдар. Музыка әуенімен залға секеңдеп қоян кіреді.
Қоян: Ой, балалар, балалар, сүйінші, сүйінші!
Ау, жарандар, ал қараңдар
Жауып тұр қар себелеп.
Көкке толды, жерге қонды
Сансыз аппақ көбелек.
Тым алыстан, Марстан
Келіп Аяз атамыз
Жылды тойлап,
Билеп-ойнап,
Көп қызыққа батамыз!
Секіріп билеп жүрген қоянның алдынан аю шығады. Қоян сасқалақтап қалады.

Қоян: Амансыз ба, аю паң!
Аю: Жаңа жылдың алдында
Тойды еске алдым да
Ұйқымды ашып, сергідім
Ұйықтамаймын мен бүгін!
Жылды қарсы алайық
Би билеп, ән салайық.
Қоян:
Жаңа жылдың тойында
«Жан салайық» ойынға!
Екеуі қол ұстасып, билейді. Сол кезде қуана қутыңдап түлкі келеді.

Түлкі:
Қоянжанға бір сәлем!
Аю паңға мың сәлем!
Аю, қоян: Аман ба, түлкі, кел мұнда!
Түлкі:
Достарым, жыл келеді
Сыйлығын ол береді
Жұмбақ шешкіш түлкінің
Өнерін жұрт көреді
Тауып өз сыңарымды
Тайсалмай, биге түciп,
Тарқатам құмарымды.

Аю, қоян: Рахмет, түлкіжан
Жүрген жерің күлкілі ән!

Бәpi қосылып, билейді. Енді орталарына қасқыр қосылады.
Қасқыр
Армысыңдар! Бармысыңдар, ағайын! Кәне құшақ ашайық, достық тойын жасайық
Бәрі: Жаңа жыл құтты болсын! Достығымыз мықты болсын!
Бәрі: Жаңа жылдарыңызбен!
Тәрбиеші: Жарайсыңдар, балалар! Балалар мен сендерге жұмбақ жасырайын.
Соны шешесіңдер ме?
Балалар: Иә.
Жұмбақ:
Ақсақалды шал жылына
Бip-ақ рет келіп кетеді
Қызы мен ұлына
Сыйлық алып келеді
/Аяз Ата/

Тәрбиеші: Балалар, енді жаңа жылдық мерекемізге Аяз атаны шақырайық. Ол орманда жүріп адасып кеткен болар.

Балалар: Аяз Ата! Аяз Ата! - деп айғайлап шақырады.
Есіктің сыртынан дауыстар естіліп, іле-шала залға Аяз Ата мен Ақшақар кіреді. Аяз Ата Ақшақарды қолынан тартып, жетелейді, ол кіргісі келмейді.
Ақшақар: Ата жіберіңізші мені! Кірмеймін мұнда, үйге кетемін.
Аяз Ата: Айналайыным-ау, не болып қалған саған, ауырып қалған жоқсың ба өзі?
Ақшақар Жоқ, жоқ. Ауырып тұрған жоқпын. Ешқайда да барғым келмейді, үйге қайтамын.
Аяз Ата: Қызым-ау, не айтып тұрсың!
Қарашы, біз тойға келдік!
Кәне, балалармен амандасайық.
Аяулы аналарға, ардақты ұл-қыздарға
Бүлдіршін балаларға бip сәлем!
Қандай жарқын жүздерін,
Қандай әсем жырларың
Асаулармен алысқап,
Асау желмен жарысқан
Аталарың сендерге
Шаршап келді алыстан

/Балалармен амандасады/
Аяз Ата: Рахмет, рахмет балаларым! Қанекей қызым! Қонақтардан, ұят болады, басынды көтер/. Ақшақар басын көтермей тұрады/.
Аяз Ата: Қарашы, балалардың киімі қандай әдемі. Шыршада әсем безендірілген екен. Бәрі де тым сұлуланып кетіпті.
Шырша шамын жағайық,
Жаңа жыл тойын ашайық.
/Сол кезде Ақшақар жылап тұрып/

Ақшақар: Мен шырша шамын жағатын, сиқырлы таяғымды жоғалтып алдым!
Аяз Ата оны жұбатып тұрып: қазір мен-ақ өзімнің таяғыммен жағамын немесе балалар бір тақпақ айтып беріңдерші.

Мәди: Ақшақардың сәні бар,
Балалардың әні бар.
_______ жылы келгенде,
Қуанышқа батыңдар.
Ақшақар: Қойыңыз ата! Сіз бұл таяғыңызбен бүкіл шыршаны қатырып тастайсыз.
Тәрбиеші: Ақшақар, сиқырлы таяғың қандай еді?
Ақшақар: Менің таяғым жылтырауық, пішіні жүрекке ұқсайды. Сіздер оны көрмедіңіздер ме?
Тәрбиеші: Бір жерде жатқан болар, жаңа мыстан ұшып бара жатып, қалтасынан жылтыраған бip затын түcipiп алды, сол емес пе екен? Кәне, аңдар, іздеп көріңдерші, сол затты мүмкін тауып берерсіңдер.
Балалар аңдар кілтті іздеп жүргенде бір тақпақ айтып берейік.
Мұхаммадәли: Қаптың аузы ашылсын,
Ойыншықтар шашылсын.
Аяз ата би билеп,
Әнімізге қосылсын.
/сол кезде тиін сиқырлы таяқты тауып алады/

Аяз Ата: Жарайсың, балапаным! /бетінен сүйеді/
Тәрбиеші: Кәне, бізде шырша жағуға көмектесейік, әнімізді айтайық.
Балалар қайырмасын айтып жатқанда, Аяз Ата Ақшақарды қасына шақырып, шыршаны жаққызады.
Даниал: Жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл.
Жаңа жылда - жаңа жыр.
Жасыл шырша жанында
Жадырап бар бала жүр.

Наргиза: Тамаша. тамаша!
Шыршамыз тұр жараса.
Басында әсем жұлдызы
Көз тоймайды қараса.

Нұрай: Жасыл желек жамылған,
Асыл моншақ тағылған,
Miнe, сұлу шыршамыз.
Көптен күтіп, сағынған,
Ақзере: Кел, балалар, келіндер,
Тамашаны көріңдер.

«Аяз ата » жырланады.
«Кім көп қар түйіршігін жинайды?" ойын ойналады.
Балалар
Нәрлен: Жылдың әнін бастайын,
Аяз - Ата кеп қалды.
Майысады жас қайың,
Көтере алмай көп қарды.

Ш. Аружан: Бақша іші мереке,
Ойын күлкі асқақ ән.
Жақсы әпкелер жаңа кеп,
Мерекені бастаған.

Назерке: Жаңа жылды қарсы алдың,
Мініп алып күймеге.
Мен де бүгін ән салдым,
Араластым биге де.

Қарақат: Оралдың өлкеме,
Жаңа жыл армысың.
Оранды ақ көрпеге,
Асқар тау, қарлы шың.

Арман: Ақ қырауға малынған
Сақалы да мұрты да.
Аяз ата сағынған,
Сәлем бepді жұртына.

Даулетхан: Безендіріп шыршаны
Жыл қуантты баршаны.
Той-маскарад басталды,
Аяз оны басқарды.

Зарина: Аппақ тонға оранып,
Базарлықты мол алып.
Келді алыс сапардан,
Аяз ата оралып.

Рахманғали: Қалып едік сағынып,
Kүтіп алдық жабылып.
Жолын қойдық жарық қып,
Шыршаларға шам іліп

Динара: Аяз Ата ойды қырды
Аралап жүр түгел шолып.
Қарсы алғалы жаңа жылды,
Ол да көптің бірі болып.

Б. Аружан: Қайда қызық болса думан,
Аяз Ата сонда болды.
Күндіз үйде ойнап бізбен,
Балалармен бірге болды.
Аяз-Ата: Жарайсыңдар балаларым! Meнi бүгін бip қуантып, алыс жерден шаршап келгенде көңілімді көтердіңдер. Барлықтарың да ақылды, білімде де өнерлі екенсіңдер.
Киген киімдерін қандай әдемі! Солай емес пе қызым? Біздің сыйлығымызға риза болыңдар. Ал енді біз жолға шығайық. Басқа да балалардың өнерін тамашалайық. Ал, балаларым, сендер өсе беріңдер, өркендей беріңдер. Аспандарың ашық болсын! Қош болыңдар! (қолдарын бұлғап шығып кетеді). Балалар: Сау болыңыздар!
Балалар: біздің Абдуллах жаңа жылға деген ақ батасын берсін

Қуанатын шақ болсын,
Достарымыз ақ болсын.
Бізге келген жаңа жыл,
Құт береке бақ болсын!
Аумин
Тәрбиеші: Құрметті қонақтар, балалар! 2013-шы жаңа жылға арналған мерекеміз аяқталып қалды. Көріп тамашалағандарыңа рахмет. Жаңа жыл құтты болсын, отбастарыңызға тек бақыт пен қуаныш әкелсін!!!

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## nkiev81

Қызылорда облысы,
Қармақшы ауданы, Төретам қыстағы
№4 Күн-нұры балабақшасы ересектер тобының тәрбиешісі
Жиенбаева Гүлнар Қуантайқызы
Тақырыбы: Келді міне Жаңа Жыл

Зал іші әдемі безендірілген, ортаға шырша қойылған, әр түрлі ойыншықтар ілінген, музыка әуеніне әр түрлі киген балалар кіреді.
1-жүргізуші: Төрле – төрле жаңа жыл.
Айналамыз тебірене жаңа жыр.
Төрле – төрле құтты жыл.
Халыққа әр күн төгіп нұр.
Төрле, төрле құтты жыл.
Қуаныштан айналады әлем – жыр.
Балалардың балалардың қуанышында шек болмай.
Жүректері қуаныштан толқып тұр.

2-жүргізуші: Құрметті ата-аналар және апайлар. Барлығыңыздың бүгінгі жаңа жылдарыңыз құтты болсын. Келе жатқан ұлу жылы бәріңізге бақыт, шаттық, береке, бірлік, несібе әкелсін. "Қошақан" тобының "Келді, міне жаңа жыл" атты ертеңгілігімізді ашуға рұқсат етіңіздер.

3-жүргізуші: Сіздер үшін әр күніміз жырымыз
Ағылсын тек тәтті әуен мен әніміз
Ақ пейілді жақсы адамдар кеш жарық
сәлем достар армысыздар бәріңіз.

Хор: "Шырша жыры" (Тауда туып)
- Балалар шыршамыз шамы неге жанбай тұр?
- Білмейміз.
- Мүмкін біз шыршамен мереке басында амандаспаған шығармыз?
- Шырша бізге ренжіп қалған болар. Олай болса, шыршаға арнап тақпақтар айтып берейік. .

1 оқушы:Жасыл шырша төрдегі
Дейді, "Бәрің көп мені"
Кеткен әсем құлпырып
Ойыншықтар тұр тұнып
- Балалар, мен қардың сыдырын естіп тұрмын. (Аққала демін тоқтата алмай жүгіріп келеді. Қолында хат, залға кіреді де құлайды )
- Сәлеметсіз бе, Аққала! Сіз бір жеріңізді ауыртып алған жоқсыз ба?
Аққала: Жоқ, өтірік құладым, далаларды күлдірейін деп. Мен сендерге хат алып келдім.
Жүргізуші: Хат кімнен екен?
Аққала: Ойлап табыңдар, балалар. Бізге жаңа жылда кім көп сыйлық береді?
Балалар: Аяз ата мен Ақшақар
Аққала: Өздерің қандай тапқырсыңдар.
Жүргізуші: (Хатты оқиды) Біз шыршамен
Бізде қазір сендердің тойларыңда боламыз.
Балалар, ендеше хатты әкелген аққалаға рахмет айтып тақпақ айтып берейік.

2-оқушы: Ауыл алды ақшақар
Ақша қарда балалар
Соғып жатыр аққала
Жалқауы жоқ жұмысқа
Кіп-кішкентай доп қана
Бір әкеліп қар үйіп
Бірі қарға аз құйып
Күліседі күлімдеп
Бітірейік деп қана.

Аққала: Рахмет балалар, мен сендермен ойын ойнағым келіп тұр. Балалар сендер суықтан қорқасыңдар ма?
- Ал қолдарың тоңса не істейсіңдер?
- Біз шапалақ соғамыз.
- Аяқтарың тоңса не істейсіңдер?
- Біз аяғымызды топырлатамыз.
- Онда балалар бәріміз орнымыздан тұрып тоңып қалмас үшін көңілді би билейік.
(Балалар билеп жатқанда жалмауыз кемпір ұшып кірді)

Жалмауыз кемпір: Орманның үстінде ұшып жүріп, балалардың билегенін көрдім. Көріп ашуым келді. Менен сұрамай неге билейсіңдер, сендерді кім жіберді?
Аққаланың жанына кеп итеріп жібереді. Аққала саған не жоқ?
Жүргізуші: Кешіріңіз сіз кімсіз? мұнда қалай келдіңіз?
Жалмауыз кемпір: Мен бе? Мен жалмауыз кемпірмін. Менің шақыру қағазым бар.
Жүргізуші: Иә, туған күн кешіне шақырылған шақыру билеті. Бірақ бұл жерде ешқандай түлкі жоқ. Бұл жаңа жыл кеші.

Жалмауыз кемпір: (Хатты жұлып алып)
- Мен бұл жаңа жыл кеші болса, мен ақшақар боламын.
Осы кезде түлкі (жан-жағына алақтап кіріп келеді)
Түлкі мыстанға: Сәлеметсіз бе, құдағи?
Жалмауыз кемпір: Саламатсыз ба, көгершінім менің.

Жүргізуші:Бұл жерге жетпей тұрғаны түлкі еді.
Аққала: Жаңа біздің ескі жылымыз жүр еді ғой. Бізбен қоштасуға қимай қамығып жүрген шығар, рахмет айтып ортаға алайық.

3 -бала:Ескі жылға ырзамы
Өсе түсті бойымыз
Қуантып талай сырға біз
Шарықтады ойымыз.

4 -бала: Көңілде көп қуаныш
әр көңілге жақсылық
Кетер жылға мың алғыс
Әкелген көп жақсылық.

Жүргізуші: Ал, балалар тұрмайық
Ескі жылдай ата бар
Оны ортаға алып біз
Қоштаса билеп қалайық.
"Би" гном биі.

Балаларым балғындарым
Алғысым көп айтар менің
Дәл осылай артығырақ
Қарсы алыңдар Ұлу жылын

Түлкі: Алақай, алақай жаңа жыл келеді, шапқылап. Кәнекей қарсы алайық шапқылап.
Осы кезде жаңа жыл келеді.

Жүргізуші: Келді міне жаңа жылаппақ болып
Ән болып, жұмбақ болып, тақпақ болып
Аяз болып мұз болып қатпақ болып
Қонысың құтты болсын ұлу жылы
Қонарсың елімізге ырыс болып
Ескі жыл: Бүгіннен ертең ғаламат Алыңғы сапты боларсың
Келер жыл соған аманат
Қош сау болындар балалар
Жаңа жыл: Рахмет балалар мені бөтенсітпей, шын ықыласпен қарсы алғандарына рахмет. Өнерлі, ақылды, тапқыр балалар екенсіңдер. 365 күн бірге боламыз. Айтпақшы, Аяз ата мен Ақшақар келген жоқ па? Осылай қарап кетіп еді. Ендеше жақындап қане балалар, жаңа жылды ортаға алып ән шырқайық. Аяз ата даусымызды естіп тез келсін.
Хор: "Елка жыры" (Аппақ аппақ)
Мыстан: Алақай, алақай Аяз ата келді.
Аяз ата:Амансыңдар ма, ұлдарым?
Амансыңдар ма, Қыздарым?
Қандай жарқын жүздерің
Қандай әсем жырларың
Аталарың сендерге
Шаршап келді алыстан
Керемет бір ән тыңдап
Келіп тұр аз дем алғым.
Жүргізуші: Аяз ата, Ақшақар хош келдіңіздер. Әсем ән мен би де бар, отыр ата сәл демал.
5 бала Аяз ата аман ба?
Аман болғай қашанда
Қарша қызды сүйеміз
Ізетпен бас иеміз.
6 бала Сәлем достар аман ба?
Шырша құрып алаңға
Жылға шашу шашайық
Тойлап көңіл ашайық.
Жүргізуші: Ал халайық тұрмайық
Әндетейік жырлайық
Думандатып би билеп
Інжу маржан шашайық
Хор: Саламатсыз ба, Аяз ата?
Аяз ата сөзі: Балалар мен сендерге жұмбақ әкелген едім.

Жұмбақтар
Үстінде бар жасыл топ
Шаштары бар жайнаған
Балалар жүр қарап оны
Әнге салып айнала.(Шырша)

Сақалы желбіреп, жүрегі елжіреп
Жылда бір келеді
Көп сыйлық береді. (Аяз ата)

Тәр:Қош келдің, Аяз ата
Қарсы аламын орын беріп
Ән салыңыз бізбен бірге
Би билеңіз бірге еріп.
Аяз атамен би.

7 бала Жаңа жылда жаңаша
Тақпақ айтамыз
Болсын риза балаша
Әппақ атамыз.

8 бала:Той мереке салтанат
Думандатты шартарап
Келді міне жаңа жыл
Тартуларын арқалап.

9 бала Жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл
Тамаша тойымыз
Алақай, алақай
Өседі бойымыз.

Жүргізуші: Балалар кәне Ақшақарды ортаға алып би билейік бәріміз.

10 бала Тамаша сый алып
Келді Аяз атамыз
Шаттанып қуаныш
Шырқап ән саламыз.

11 бала Аппақ тонға оранып
Базарлықты мол алып
Келді алыс сапардан
Аяз ата оралып.

12 бала Әкелсін жыл ырыс құт
Әлемде болсын тыныштық
Ән салайық жаңаша
Жаңа жылмен тамаша.

13 бала Келді міне жаңа жыл
Қарсы алайық бәріміз
Күліп ойнап би билеп
Ән салайық бәріміз.
Ән:
14 бала: Бақытты болып жыл сайын
Осылай басты қосайық
Ашық болып аспан әрдайым
Тыныштық тойын жасайық.

15 бала Жаңа жылда бастаған
Жаны жайсаң жақсы адам
Аяз ата сізге мен
Айтам әнді жүздеген.

16 бала Қуанышты жыл сайын
Әкел қарша жылайын
Жаса жаңа жылымыз
Жаса бейбіт күніміз.

17 бала Бізбен бірге жайдары
Жарқырайды жайнайды
Айналамыз шыршаны
Айналамыз баршаны.

18 бала Өлең де әзір, ән де әзір
Ойын әзір, бәрі әзір
Кел жаңа жыл біздерге
Кел жаңа жыл, жаңа жыл.

19 бала Ал сүйіп қарсы алған
Жердің аппақ тұлғасы
Қыстың айы қаңтарда
Басталады жыл басы.

20 бала Келді жылым бақытты
Ән:
21 бала: Жасыл желек жанығып
Асыл моншақ тағылып
Міне сұлу шыршамыз
Көптен күтіп сағынған.

22 бала: Жасыл желек жанығып
Асыл моншақ тағылып
Міне сұлу шыршамыз
Көптен күтіп сағынған

23 бала: Міне сұлу шыршамыз
Көптен күтіп сағынған
Кел балалар келіңдер
Жаңа жылды көріңдер.

24 бала: Асыр салып ойнаймыз
Ақша қардай жалықпай
Сырғанайды шаңғымыз
Судағы жел қайықтай.

Жүргізуші: Мен қоянмын қоянмын
Аппақ тонға орандым
Достар ерте келер деп
Ерте тұрып ояндым.

Би "Қояндар биі"
25 бала: Тілеймін мен бар әлемге
Дос көп болсын жан ашыр
Ата-әже, ата-әже
Құтты болсын жаңа жыл.

26 бала: Аспан жерге төгеді
Ақ күмісін уыстап
Жаңа жылда келеді
Бізге қарап жылыстап.

27 бала: Тілеймін мен бар әлемге
Жаңа бақыт жаңа жыр
Папа мама, папа мама
Құтты болсын жаңа жыл.
28 бала: Жайнатып жасыл шыршаны
Сыйлыққа толтырып ортаны
Ойнаймыз, күлеміз, билейміз
Қуантып Аяз атаны.
Ойын "Аяз ата мен орындық"
Би: "Орыс биі" Арайлым, Динара
Ойын: "Ата-аналармен"
Жүргізуші: - Аяз ата балалармен ойнадыңыз ба?
- Ойнадым.
- Шыршаның жанында биледіңіз бе?
- Биледім.
- Балалармен ән салдыңыз ба?
- Ән салдым.
- Сіз нені ұмыттыңыз?
Аяз ата: Аяз ата келеді
Сендерге сыйлық береді
Омбы қардан жүре алмай
Сыйлықты түсіріп алады
Іздеу үшін сыйлықты
Орманға жол тартады
Күтіңдер мені көп уақыт.
Түлкі:Тоқтаңыз, Аяз ата
Біз сыйлықтардың қайда екенін білеміз
Рұқсат болса алып келейік
Кеттік мыстан. (сыйлықты әкеледі, балаларға таратады)
Тәрбиеші: Балалар Аяз ата мен Ақшақар асығып отыр екен.
Аяз ата сөзі: Ал балалар, балалар
Біз бармаған қала бар
Асқар тау бар, дала бар
Ата бала апа бар
Соларға тез жетейік
Рұқсат болса кетейік
сау болыңдар балалар.
Тәрбиеші: Ал балалар мінекей 2011
Қоян жылы да келіп жетті
Жаңа жыл келді міне
Әкелсін құт береке
Жақсылық пен қуныш толы болсын
Қиындық жолатпасын бәрімізге дей отырып
Үлкен кісіден бата тілейміз.

Құрметті қонақтар осымен жаңа жылдық ертеңгілігіміз аяқталды. Көңіл қойып тамашалағандарыңызға көп-көп рахмет. Жылдан жылға аман сау жете беріңіздер.
Жаңа жыл – жаңа әннің тербелуі
Жаңа жыл – ақ арманның өрленуі
Жаңа жыл – бақшадағы бөпектердің
Кішкентай шәкірттердің ер жетуі

Үйшік
Ерте-ерте, ертеде бұл оқиға орманда болған еді. Ашық алаңқайда кіп-кішкентай ескі үйшік тұрған. бірде оны қасына жүгіріп өтіп бара жатқан тышқан көреді. Ол тоқтап:
- Сүп-сүйкімді, кіп-кішкентай бұл үйшікте кім тұрады? – деп сұрайды.
Ешкім жауап қайтармайды.
Тышқан бос үйшікке кіріп, осында тұрып жатады. Біраз уақыттан кейін үйшіктің маңына секіре жүріп бақа келеді.
- Сүп-сүйкімді, кіп-кішкентай бұл үйшікте кім тұрады? – деп сұрайды.
- Мен тықырлауық тышқанмын! Ал сен кімсің?
- Мен бақылдауық бақамын.
- Кел, бірге тұрайық.
Бақа бақылдап үйшікке секіріп кіреді. Тышқан екеуі тіл табысып, бірге тұрады. Енді үйшік қасына ытқып-ытқып қоян жетеді.
- Сүп-сүйкімді, кіп-кішкентай бұл үйшікте кім бар? – деп сұрайды.
- Мен тықырлауық тышқанмын!
- Мен бақылдауық бақамын! Ал сен кімсің?
- Мен қорқақ қоянмын!
- Кел, бірге тұрайық.
Қоян да үйшікке кіреді. Осылай үшеуі бірге өмір сүре бастайды.
Алыстан бұл үйшікті . . . көреді. Ақырын басып келіп, терезесін түлкі қағады. . .
- Сүп-сүйкімді, кіп-кішкентай бұл үйшікте кім бар? – деп сұрайды.
- Мен тықырлауық тышқанмын!
- Мен бақылдауық бақамын!
- Мен қорқақ қоянмын! Ал сен кімсің?
- Мен қу түлкімін!
Үйшіктен түлкіге де орын табылады. Достар енді төртеу болады. Сөйтіп жолда дорба арқалаған қасқыр есікті қағады.
- Сүп-сүйкімді, кіп-кішкентай бұл үйшікте кім тұрады? – деп сұрайды.
- Мен тықырлауық тышқанмын!
- Мен бақылдауық бақамын!
- Мен қорқақ қоянмын!
- Мен қу түлкімін! Ал сен кімсің?
- Мен сұр қасқырмын!
Тілі салақтаған қасқыр қысыла-қымтырыла ішке кіреді. әйтсе де, кіп-кішкентай үйшікке бесеуі де сыйып кетеді. Барлығы қослып ән айтады. Тату-тәтті өмір сүреді.
Бір күн жидек теріп жүрген аю үйшік тұрғындарының салған әнін естиді. Ол үйшікке жақын келіп, бар даусымен:
- Сүп-сүйкімді, кіп-кішкентай бұл үйшікте кім тұрады? – деп сұрайды.
- Мен тықырлауық тышқанмын!
- Мен бақылдауық бақамын!
- Мен қорқақ қоянмын!
- Мен қу түлкімін!
- Мен сұр қасқырмын! Ал сен кімсің?
- Мен қорбаңбай аюмын!
- Кел, бірге тұрайық!
Аю ары-бері тырбыңдап үйшікке кірмекші болады. Бірақ оның басы енгенмен, денесі сыймайды. Амалы таусылған аю:
- Ендеше, мен үйшіктің шатырына шығып тұрайын, - дейді.
- Жоқ, қандай дәусің! Сені кішкентай үйшігіміз қөтере алмайды. Қиратасың ғой, - деп шырылдайды іштегілер.
- Қорықпаңдар, түк те болмайды, - деп аю олардың сөзіне құлақ аспайды.
Үйшіктің тұрғындары амалсыздан келіседі.
Аю қорбаңдап үйшіктің төбесіне шығады. Сол-ақ екен, ескі үйшік сықырлап шашылып қалады. Тықырлауық тышқан, бақылдауық бақа, қорқақ қоян, қу түлкі, сұр қасқыр - барлығы аман-есен үйшіктен шығып үлгіреді.
Аюға олар ренжімейді. Қайта, барлығы бірігіп, бөренелерді тасып, тақтайларды сүргілеп, жаңа үйшік тұрғызуға кірісіп кетеді.
Осылайша, достар өздеріне әп-әдемі, жап-жаңа үйшік салып алыпты

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/96317BDD2C9240C1B6B7CCA0709CB4E6

выпуск

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/C5D0A26DFC404AB1A7FEA617E1BDD376
стихи на выпуск

----------


## лариса 25

Дорогие девочки! У всех начинается неделя выпускных праздников, желаю удачи в их проведении!!! Пусть вес пройдет гладко, без лишних нервов, так, как задумано!!!

----------


## семь-Я

Дорогие коллеги,всем теплого солнечного лета!  :Yahoo: Хороших отпусков! Но не за горами Нов.год.
Сценарий «Новогоднее приключение» во второй младшей группы ЗПР
]Взрослые: Снегурочка, Сн.баба, Дед.Мороз, Вед.1, Вед2                                                                                                                                                     Дети: Снеговики, петрушки, медведи, лиса, зайцы, петушок                                                                               
Атрибуты: платочек для снегурки (красиво украшен), снежки по количеству детей, ведерки -2шт, метелочки для снеговиков, погремушки для петрушек, музыкальные инструменты для медведей, по 2морковки каждому зайцу, домик для лисы, серп для петушка, мишура по 2 шт каждому ребенку, большой ком с сюрпризом    Под музыку в зал вбегают дети, встают вокруг ёлки.                                                                                 
Вед.1: Шире круг, шире круг! Здравствуй, наш зелёный друг! Ну-ка, ёлка, раз, два, три – Светом радости гори! (Ёлка загорается, дети её рассматривают)                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Вед: Подойдите к ёлке ближе… Посмотрите выше, выше! Как красива и стройна! Из леса к вам пришла она!                                                                       Ну-ка, дети, друг за другом Вокруг ёлочки смелей,     И рассмотрим все игрушки, что красуются на ней! (под музыку дети ходят вокруг ёлки, рассматривают игрушки)                                                                                                                        
Вед.2: Давайте поиграем с ёлочкой. Наша ёлочка стоит, Огоньками не горит. А притопнут каблуки – И погаснут огоньки. (топают, огни гаснут на ёлке)        Наша ёлочка стоит, Огоньками не горит. Хлопай, хлопай, говори: «Наша ёлочка, гори!» (хлопают, ёлка загорается) 
Дети садятся на места, огни на ёлке гаснут.                                                                                                                                     
Вед1: Что это? Что случилось? Почему погасли огни на ёлочке? Может, кто-то не хочет, чтобы мы веселились? А может, кто-то нам приготовил сюрприз?                                                                                                                              
Входит Снегурочка: По лесочку я иду, К детям в гости я спешу. Всё же, где я
оказалась?                                                                                                                        
Вед1: Ребята, кто к нам пришёл? Это же сама Снегурочка! Внучка Дедушки Мороза                                                                                                                                                          
Снег: Здравствуйте, Ребята! Узнали вы меня!                                                                     
Вед: Был здесь праздник у ребят, Кто-то был тому не рад. Видишь, ёлку погасили, Чтобы мы не веселились.                                                                                                  
Снег: Платочек волшебный мне дедушка дал. И вот что он мне по секрету сказал: «Снегурочка, внучка, платочком взмахни и всё, что захочешь, ты им оживи!» Ёлочка-красавица, зажигай огни, глазками цветными на ребят взгляни! (Снегурочка машет платочком, огни на ёлке зажигаются)                        
А теперь вставайте дружно в хоровод, пусть всем будет весело в Новый год! «Хоровод»
Вед2: На полянку, на лужок Тихо падает снежок. Долго падал снежок, много снега выпало. А наши ребята обрадовались: можно снежную бабу слепить! И слепили снежную бабу. Пригласили её на праздник в детский сад. ( руками лепят – имитируют)(под музыку входит Снежная Баба, ходит по залу, показывает себя детям)                                                                                                                                                               
Сн. Баба: Вы снежную бабу слепили на славу, на славу, на славу, себе на забаву. (выполняет движения по тексту):                                                   
Снег метлою разметая, Идёт баба снеговая,  Нос – морковку задирает И снежинки раздувает. Я так старалась, что снежинки везде разлетелись. И даже здесь стало холодно. А вы не боитесь мороза ребята и взрослые?                                                                                       
Дети и родители: Нет!                                                                                                               
Сн. Баба: А если ручки замёрзнут?                                                                                          
Дети и родители: Мы похлопаем! (хлопают)                                                                              
Сн. Баба: А если ножки замёрзнут?                                                                                  
Дети и родители: Мы потопаем! (топают)                                                                               
Сн. Баба: Чтобы было нам теплей, выходи плясать скорей!                                      Танец «Подружились».                                                                                                                          
 Сн. Баба: А играть вы любите?                                                                                      
 Дети: Да!                                                                                                                                   
Сн. Баба: Я принесла на праздник снежки. Хотите поиграть?                                             
Дети: Да!    Игра в снежки «Попади в ведерко»                                                                                                    
 Сн. Баба: А где мои помощники снеговики несите свои метелочки наведем порядок, и чистоту.                                                                                                        
Танец снеговиков  с метелочками                                                                                     
 Сн. Баба: Весело у вас, но мне пора. А то растаю, жарко здесь! С Новым годом, детвора! До свидания!  (уходит)                                                                             
Снег: А сейчас, мои друзья, Загадку загадаю я. Кто, кто, кто такой С длинной белой бородой, Много игр и шуток знает, В Новый год с детьми играет?      Дети и родители: Дед Мороз!                                                                                        
Вед1: Нужно дедушку позвать С нами Новый год встречать. Давайте позовём «Дед Мороз!» (зовут)  Не идёт Дедушка Мороз. Может, он дорожку потерял? Что же делать? Как же быть? Давайте поможем дедушке. Сделаем метель, она разметёт лесные дорожки от снега, и Дед Мороз придёт к нам. Девочки будут делать так: ш-ш-ш, а мальчики так: у - у - у! Ну-ка, все дружно! (делают). Ой, как хорошо получается! (в зал входит Дед Мороз)                                           
Д.М.: Поздравляю всех гостей! Поздравляю всех детей! Был у вас я год назад, Снова вас я видеть рад. Подросли, большими стали. А меня-то вы узнали? (-Да!) Становитесь-ка, ребята, Поскорее в хоровод. Песней, пляской и весельем Встретим с вами Новый год!                                                           Хоровод «-----                                                                                ».                         
Д.М.: Дети, а мороза вы не боитесь? (-Нет!) Вот я сейчас и проверю!             Игра «Заморожу».                                                                                                     
Д.М.: Молодцы, ребятки! Теперь послушайте мою загадку: Ярко-красный колпачок Сдвинул лихо на бочок. Он весёлая игрушка, А зовут его…(-Петрушка!) Не пойму я, где Петрушки! Выходите-ка плясать, Ребятишек развлекать!                                                                                                                 
Танец Петрушек ( с погремушками)                                                                                       
Д.М.: Зимой много разных развлечений. Давайте покажем, что можно делать Зимой (дети встают в круг).На дворе зима, мороз. Отморозить можно нос. (трут ручками нос)  Мы мороза не боимся И на зимушку не злимся    Если холодно гулять, Будем весело плясать. (прыгают, хлопают)                                Ручки, ножки мы согреем, Вот и станет нам теплее.  На пути сугроб высокий, (шагают, высоко поднимая Поднимайте выше ноги! ноги)                            Вот и кончилась тропинка, Снег глубокий – берегись!   Мы наденем с вами лыжи, (едут на лыжах) Здесь без лыж не обойтись!                          
Д.М.: Кажется, я слышу - Бубенчики звенят! На саночках кататься Зовут они ребят! (За рукипарами )                                                                                                                         
Д.М.: Сейчас я отвернусь, а вы со Снегурочкой спрячьте кого-нибудь.                                                                                                                                 Дед Мороз отворачивается, а Снегурочка советуется с детьми. Прячут зайчат за большую елку. Все зовут деда Мороза: «Пора, ищи, Дедушка Мороз» находит. Потом прячутся медвежата. Вот проказники какие даже им зимой не спится тогда выходите поплясать вот вам музыкальные инструменты.                                                                                                               
Танец медведей с муз инструментами.                                                                         
Д.М.: Еще загадаю загадку. Комочек пуха, длинное ухо, прыгает ловко Любит морковку.  Ну-ка, отгадай-ка, Кто это? (зайка) а для них у меня морковки.                                                                                                                              
Заяц: -ууу (плачет)                                                                                                                         
 Дедушка Мороз: Здравствуй заинька! Почему ты плачешь заинька? (заяц шепчет на ухо)                                                                                                                              
Д.М.  Хитрая лиса тебя из дома выгнала.           (Лисасидит в домике_)                                                                                                                             Дедушка Мороз: Не печалься, заинька Мы поможем тебе выгнать Хитрую лисичку из домика. Зови своих веселых зайчат                                                                                                                   
Танец зайцев с морковками  ( После танца зайцы идут к домику лисы и хлопают, как только раздается громкий шум удар быстро убегают)                                                                                               
Д.М: Позову-ка я медведя на помощь. Миша, Мишенька, медведь!
Ты оставь свою берлогу  Выходи к нам, на подмогу! (медведь подходит к дому стучит ногами и машет руками У-у-у-у- )                                                                             
Лиса: (запись )Как выскачу, как выпрыгну, пойдут клочки по закоулочкам.  ( медведь убегает)                                                                                                        
Снегурочка : Я знаю! Кто поможет тебе зайчик. Это Петушок!
Петя, петя – Петушок Золотой гребешок,  Ты рано встаешь, Громко песни поёшь. Ты погромче спой в лесу, Испугай-ка там Лису.
Вед2 :Здесь их целая дружина: Боевые петушки.
Ногами они  затопают, Крыльями захлопают. Громко закричат, И лису выгонят! Несут косу на плечах,
Хотят лису высечи. (машет косой)                 Выбегает Лиса, Петух за ней.                                                                                                                    
Вед1: Дед мороз говорят ты веселый. Поляши-ка ты для нас.                            
Пляска Деда Мороза. (теряет варежку).                                                                   
Вед1: Это не твоя варежка Дед Мороз. Игра «Варежка».                                                                                  
 Д.М.: Ух, устал я. Жарко мне! Сейчас растаю!                                                                                                    
Снег: Ребятки мои, несите прохладу! ( машут на Д.М.)                                                                      
Танец с мишурой вокруг елки                                                                                               
Вед2: Дети! Мамы и папы Дед Мороз в снежки играл?                                                                                                               
 Все: Играл!                                                                                                                                                                
Вед: Возле ёлочки плясал?                                                                                                                                  
Все: Плясал!                                                                                                                                                 
 Вед: Песни пел, детей смешил?                                                                                                                        
Все: Смешил!                                                                                                                                                
Вед: Что ещё он позабыл?                                                                                                                            
Все: Подарки!                                                                                                                                                   
Д.М.: Да! Сейчас, сейчас! Я их нёс, припоминаю… Куда дел мешок, не знаю! Или под ёлку положил? (смотрит под ёлкой) Нет, не помню, позабыл…                                                                                                     
Вед: Дедушка, как же так? Ребятишки подарков ждут!                                                                                
Д.М.: Есть у меня волшебный ком, И большая сила в нём. Где подарки – он укажет И дорогу к ним покажет. (достаёт большой ком) Вот он, мой волшебный комочек! (Дед Мороз катит ком мимо детей, вокруг ёлки, подкатывает к снежному сугробу, где прятаны подарки)                                                                          
Д.М.: Нашёл, нашёл, вот они, подарки! (Д.М. раздаёт подарки детям)                                                                           
  Д.М.: Вот и всё! А нам пора! Будьте счастливы, ребята! К вам на праздник через год Дед Мороз опять придёт!                                                                                                                                                                
 Снег: До свидания!  (Д.М. и Снегурочка уходят)[/SIZE]

----------


## семь-Я

Новогодний сценарий средней группы для детей с ЗПР
«НОВЫЙ ГОД С ЛИСОЙ АЛИСОЙ И КОТОМ БАЗИЛИО»
Взрослые: Ведущая,Лиса Алиса,Кот Базилио,Снегурочка,Дед Мороз,Избушка
Дети: Снежинки, Петрушки
Атрибуты.Пила,,Ключик,Снежки ,2 лопатки,2 корзинки,2 платка для завязывания глаз,Султанчики для танца снежинок,Избушка ,Бубен,Валенок
Огоньки на ёлочке не горят!!! В зал заходит ведущая
Вед.: Всё в зале нарядно и ново,  Всё огнями горит и блестит.                                                                                                                                         Входите, ребята, тут снова     Красавица ёлка стоит!
Дети входят в зал и становятся вокруг ёлки
Вед: Минувший год был очень славным, но время торопливое не ждёт.
Листок последний будет сорван календарный,                                                          
Навстречу нам шагает Новый Год! Лесом частым, полем вьюжным
Славный праздник к нам идёт. Так давайте скажем дружно…
ВСЕ: Здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!
Реб.: Снова к нам пришёл сегодня 
Праздник Ёлки и Зимы,
Этот праздник новогодний
Очень-очень ждали мы!
Реб.: Будет весело сегодня
Не придётся нам скучать
Здравствуй праздник новогодний,
Мы пришли тебя встречать.
Реб.: Собрала друзей-ребят 
замечательная ёлка.
Как блестит её наряд,
Снег искрится на иголках!
Вед.: Крепче за руки беритесь, в круг широкий становитесь.
Новый год, Новый год! Начинаем хоровод!
Хоровод:  "Ах,какая елочка"                                                                                  
 1.Ах, какая ёлочка в детский сад пришла
Ёлочка – красавица радость принесла
А на ней фонарики, огоньки горят
Шарики сверкают, радуют ребят.
2. Веточки расправила и пустилась в пляс
Радуется кружится ёлочка у нас
Хоровод у ёлочки дружно заведём.
Песенку весёлую звонкую споём.
Вед. А сейчас скорей садитесь. В этот добрый Новый год
Чувствую, что кто-то скоро. В зал нарядный к нам придет. Дети садятся на стульчики.
Вед: Наступает Новый год- Время сказочных забот,
Время добрых новостей, время сказочных гостей! 
Кто загадку отгадает? Кто его ребята знает? У него румянец яркий,
Борода как белый снег, Интересные подарки приготовил он для всех.
Дружно мы его встречаем, Мы большие с ним друзья.
Но поить горячим чаем гостя этого нельзя!Мне ответьте на вопрос
Кто же это? …
Дети: Дед Мороз!
Вед.: Давайте же его дружно позовём Зовут Деда МорозаПод музыку появляются лиса Алиса и кот Базилио,  в руках у них пила
Кот: Ох, и замёрзли мы на морозе. У нас и так в стране дураков такая холодина! А ещё тут кто-то про мороз кричит, и так холодно!
Лиса: Мы ищем дерево, большое дерево, чтобы его спилить, растопить костёр и погреться!
Кот: Ой, а вот и дерево! Большое, ветвистое, много дров получится.
(обходят ёлку)
Лиса: Так оно, смотри, наряжено. Шарики на нем, фонарики.
Кот: Не волнуйся, сейчас спилим ёлку, соберём эти шарики, наделаем бус и продадим их в стране дураков. И денежки у нас появятся.
Лиса: А как денежки делить будем. Тебе 2 золотых, а мне 3 золотых.
Кот: Погоди ты, Алиска, не торопись, сначала надо ёлку спилить. Где наша пила?
Берут пилу поудобнее и начинают прилаживаться с разных сторон к ёлке, чтобы спилить. И тут лиса видит на ёлке ключик.
Лиса: Базилио! Смотри, какой интересный ключик, почти как у Буратино! (берёт ключик, пробует на зуб) 
А ключик не от той ли избушки, которую мы по дороге видели? Помнишь, как там вкусно пахло?...
Кот: Может там и денежки есть? Ну её, эту ёлку. Если мы откроем избушку, то и погреемся, и наедимся, и богатенькими станем.
Лиса: Верно, прячь ключик, побежали. (уходят)
Вед: Ой, ребята, видно не услышал нас Дед Мороз!
Давайте заведём весёлый пляс, и может Дед Мороз услышит нас!
Танец «Вперёд четыре шага»
Звучит музыка на вход Деда Мороза, дети садятся на стульчики. Входит Дед МОРОЗ
Д.М: Здравствуйте, дети дорогие,И маленькие, и большие! (к родителям)
Здравствуйте, мамочки! Здравствуйте, папочки! Здравствуйте, бабули! Здравствуйте, дедули!
Был у вас я год назад, Видеть всех я очень рад! С Новым годом поздравляю
Счастья, радости желаю! Мы встречаем Новый Год! Заводите хоровод!
Хоровод «Топ, топ, сапожок»                                                                                                                                                                   
1.Где-то елка на опушке одинокая росла, А теперь на ней игрушки и сосульки из стекла.
Припев: Топ-топ, сапожок! Хорошо кружиться! А на елочке снежок чистый серебрится!                                                                
  2. Елке нравится нарядной в зале праздничном стоять, И наверно так приятно огоньками ей сиять!
3.Все конфеты и орехи Дед Мороз повесил сам И под елкой для потехи заплясал на радость нам!
(После 3-го куплета Дед Мороз танцует)
Д.М: Ну ребята, молодцы! Танцевали от души! Только ёлке новогодней
Без огней нельзя сегодня! Непорядок вмиг исправим, Ёлку мы гореть заставим!
Вы, ребята, помогайте И за мною повторяйте:
НЕ МЕТИ, МЕТЕЛЬ, НЕ ЗЛИСЬ,
НАША ЁЛОЧКА ЗАЖГИСЬ!  Дети повторяют, ёлочка не зажигается.
Д.М.: Видно всё-таки не громко, Не проснулась наша ёлка! 
Может кто-то не кричал? Может кто-то промолчал? Пусть дружнее скажет зал 
НЕ МЕТИ, МЕТЕЛЬ, НЕ ЗЛИСЬ,
НАША ЁЛОЧКА ЗАЖГИСЬ!  Ёлка загорается.
Д.М: Мы не зря старались с вами! Ёлка вспыхнула огнями!
Светит ёлочка у нас, Заводи весёлый пляс!
ПЕСНЯ «У ТЕБЯ, ДЕД МОРОЗ»                                                                                                                                                              
1.У тебя, Дед Мороз вот такая борода – 2 р. Да,да,да, ха-ха-ха, вот такая борода – 2 р.                                                                                                                                                
2.У тебя, Дед М ороз вот такие брови – 2 р., Да,да,да ха-ха-ха, вот такие брови – 2 р.                                                                 
3.У тебя, Дед Мороз вот такая шуба – 2 р., Да,да,да ха-ха-ха, вот такая шуба – 2 р.                                                                             
 4.У тебя, Дед Мороз вот такая шапка – 2 р., Да,да,да ха-ха-ха, вот такая шапка – 2 р.                                                     
 5.У тебя, Дед Мороз вот такие варежки – 2 р. , Да,да,да ха-ха-ха, вот такие варежки – 2 р.                                                             
6У тебя, Дед Мороз вот такие сапоги – 2 р Да,да,да., ха-ха-ха, вот такие сапоги – 2 р. Дети садятся на места.
Д.М.: Ну, развеселили вы меня! Как на ёлку прихожу, Сразу игры завожу Игр немало есть на свете,
Поиграть хотите дети? ИГРЫ С ДЕДОМ МОРОЗОМ                                                                                                                             
Донеси снежок в лопатке.   Дети с лопаткой в руке, а в лопатке снежок, оббегаю вокруг ёлки. Дед мороз сидит на стульчике перед ёлкой. Кто первый принесёт снежок деду Морозу.
2.Кто больше снежков соберёт.  Играют 2 детей. На пол рассыпают снежки. Детям завязывают глаза и дают по корзинке. По сигналу они начинают собирать снежки. Кто больше снежков соберёт.
Д. М.: Ох, как весело играли Сколько снега мне собрали Но ответьте мне друзья.
Где Снегурочка моя? Ну-ка, посох, раз- два- три, Нам Снегурочку найди!
Снегурочка: АУ- АУ! Иду, иду! Входит Снегурочка.
Д.М.: Кто тебе Снегурочка, белый сшил наряд?
Снегурочка: Сшил мне платье белое зимний снегопад.
Д.М.: Кто тебе Снегурочка, песни пел зимой?
Снегурочка: Пел мне песни ласково ветерок лесной.
Д.М. Кто тебе, Снегурочка, бусы дал из звёзд?
Снегурочка: Дал мне бусы яркие Дедушка Мороз!
Д.М.Что же ты Снегурочка, пожелаешь нам?
Снегурочка: Я желаю радости всем моим друзьям!
Д.М. Ох, что-то жарко стало здесь, Я почти растаял весь!
Снегурочка: Дедушка! Ты посиди, На снежинок погляди! Пусть тебе они в награду Зимнюю несут прохладу.
ТАНЕЦ «СНЕЖИНОК»    танец с серебристыми султанчиками
1. Жёлтый месяц лодочкой  По небу плывёт.  Девочки-снежинки  водят хоровод
2. Ледяные звёздочки Всё летят, летят…Ледяные звёздочки – Это снегопад. (Бегут на носочках и кружатся)
3. Звёздочки – фонарики В небе там и тут Всех снежинок маленьких Сёстрами зовут. (Махи султанчиками)
4. С ветерком закружатся, Ярко заблестят!  (Моталочка) С ёлочкой подружатся И на ветках спят…
(На замедление музыки присаживаются на корточки)
Снегурочка: Вот, теперь прохладно стало!Дети даже заскучали!Остаётся лишь узнать,Вы хотите поиграть? 
Принесла я бубен мой Он волшебный, не простой Ну, тогда кружок пошире, Начинаем три - четыре.
ИГРА «ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ БУБЕН»  Дети стоят по кругу, передают друг другу бубен и произносят слова:
Ты катись волшебный бубен Быстро, быстро по рукам У кого волшебный бубен Тот сейчас станцует нам!
У кого в руках, после этих слов, оказался бубен, тот выходит в середину круга и танцует)                                             
Дети садятся на стульчики.
Д.М.: А теперь я, отдохну И под ёлкой посижу. А кто стихи про ёлку знает, Пусть сейчас нам прочитает.
СТИХИ
Снегурочка: Смотри Дед мороз, как весело тут. Петрушки весёлые к ёлке идут.
Кто вскачь, кто в пляс, чтоб порадовать нас.
ТАНЕЦ ПЕТРУШЕК ( с погремушками)
После танца петрушки остаются сидеть на полу. Дед Мороз пытается их поставить на ноги, но они всё время падают. Устав, Дед мороз дует на них и они убегают на стульчики.
Д.М : Молодцы ребятки, порадовали дедушку!  С вами я играл?
ВСЕ: Играл!
Д.М.: С вами танцевал?
ВСЕ: Танцевал!
Д.М.: Песни пел, смешил, Что же я забыл?
Снегурочка: Приятно детям в Новый год, Водить у ёлки хоровод! Читать стихи, резвиться,
Играть и веселиться! Но всё ж приятней, что скрывать, Подарки Деда получать!
Д.М.: Есть подарки, как не быть!Ох, люблю я их дарить!Но подарки вдалеке,В деревянном теремке.
Чтобы нам его позвать, Нужно «ЦЫП-ЦЫП-ЦЫП» сказать.
Дети зовут: ЦЫП-ЦЫП-ЦЫП. Появляется избушка на курьих ножках.
Избушка: КО-КО-КО, КО-КО-КО,Была я очень далеко.Принесла подарки вам -Детям нашим и гостям.
Ключик вы скорей возьмитеИ окошко отворите.
Д.М.: Снегурочка, а где наш ключик?
Вед: А про какой ключик вы говорите? Не про тот ли ключик, что у нас на ёлке висел?
Д.М.: ДА!
Вед: Так его забрали лиса Алиса и кот Базилио. Они вообще нам чуть ёлку не спилили.
Д.М.: Ах, какое несчастье! Пойдём-ка Снегурочка их поищем. Дед Мороз и Снегурочка уходят, а в это время с другой  стороны зала выходят Алиса и Базилио, подходят к избушке.
Кот: Ну и прыткая ты, избушка, не угонишься за тобой .А ну-ка, повернись ко мне передом, а к Алисе задом!
Лиса: Это ещё почему? Опять хочешь денежки и подарочки заграбастать? Ну нет уж, не получиться! А ну-ка, избушка, повернись ко мне передом, а к коту задом!
Кот: Нет, ко мне передом….
Лиса: Нет, ко мне…            Избушка кружится.
Лиса: Послушай, Базилио, ты чем собираешься открыть избушку? Ведь ключик то - вот он! (показывает)
Кот: Отдай ключик, Алиса!
Лиса: Не отдам!  Завязывается драка. Кот всё-таки выхватывает у лисы ключик.
Кот: Избушка-избушка, повернись ко мне, передом, а к ёлке задом! 
(кот суёт ключик) Эй, вы, дверки, отворитесь! И подарки появитесь!Из теремка вылетает валенок.
Кот: Караул! Кошмар!
Лиса: А ты её костылём постучи по крыше хорошенько. Подарки сами посыпятся.Кот стучит по избушке, входит Дед Мороз.
Д.М.: Ах, вот вы где, негодные воришки! Опять безобразничаете? А ну-ка отдавайте ключик! Дети подарков ждут!
Кот и Лиса: Вот ещё. Нам самим подарочки нужны!
Д.М.: Ах так? Тогда я вас сейчас заморожу!Ну-ка, посох, гэй-гэй-гэй,Заморозь их поскорей!
ЛИСА и КОТ: ОЙ, ой, ой! Нам и так холодно! Мы и так уже замёрзли, не знаем, как согреется. Да и подарки у вашей избушки какие-то неправильные! Вот! (показывают валенок) Забирайте свой ключик! Нам он не нужен!
Д.М.: Ах, вы вредные воришки! Вы замёрзли?Тогда, чтоб согрелись вы опять-1, 2, 3, 4, 5 (Д.М Стучит посохом)
Начинаем танцевать! Звучит музыка, Лиса с Котом  и все дети танцуют.
Д.М Опять стучит посохом, музыка смолкает.
Кот и Лиса: Спасибо Дедушка, согрелись, так согрелись. Можно мы уже пойдём! Уходят.
Д.М.: (Вставляет ключик) Ну-ка, дверки, отворитесь!И подарки появитесь. Дед Мороз раздаёт подарки.

----------


## семь-Я

Я знаю, этот мир прекрасен,
Раз в нём такие люди есть как вы!
Вы в детские сердца несёте сказку
И пониманье музыки, исскуства, красоты.
Вы вкладываете душу и старанье,
Чтоб каждый праздник получился просто класс!!!
Пусть воспитатели вас ценят,
Пусть балуют вниманьем и теплом
Не оставляя тёплые слова признанья
На следующий день иль на потом.
Родители пусть труд ваш уважают,
Пусть добрым словом вспомнят вас не раз!!
Детишки безгранично обожают,
И утренники будут супер класс!!
Начальство пусть поменьше придирается,
Побольше помагает лучше вам!!
И солнце пусть почаще улыбается - 
Вам, самым лучшим в мире, музрукам!!

----------


## семь-Я

Тихо, тихо рядом сядем! Входит музыка в наш дом. 
В удивительном наряде, разноцветном, расписном. 
И раздвинуты вдруг стены, вся земля видна вокруг. 
Плещут волны речки пенной, чутко дремлют лес и луг. 
Вдаль бегут степные тропки, тают в дымке голубой. 
Это музыка торопит, и ведет нас за собой.

Жизнь, ребята, бьёт ключом
И всё в темечко ручьём. 
Но скажу вам, не тая,
Всё равно довольна я. 
Жизнь прекрасна на Земле!
Хорошо хотят жить все. 

Пусть сегодня не везёт,-
Продолжай идти вперёд!
Впереди там солнца свет,
А без солнца жизни нет.
Солнца хватит всем, поверь.
Не жалей своих потерь.

Нас пугают каждый день – 
Всем каналам петь не лень:
Астероид к нам летит - 
Апокалипсис сулит. 
Нагрешил весь наш народ…
И Господь нас не спасёт. 
Может, всё же пронесёт?
Чудо вновь произойдёт? 

Оглянись, мой друг, вокруг,
И почувствуешь ты вдруг:
Счастье рядом, вот оно – 
Только сбереги его! 
Распри все на век забудь!
Человеком прежде будь!
Ты своим трудом создай
Человеческий свой рай. 

Певец в песню душу вложит,
Танцор в танце весь живёт,
Поэт стих о счастье сложит,
В нём душа его поёт.
Он — талант, у нас всех разный,
Нужно лишь его открыть.
И поймёшь что мир прекрасный,
И счастливым сможешь быть.
Счастья не бывает много,
Если есть с кем поделить.
Дан талант нам всем от Бога.
Чтобы радость в мир дарить!

Звуки музыкальные для всех вполне реальные. 
Нельзя потрогать их, друзья, увидеть тоже их нельзя. 
Как звуки все подружатся, так песенка получится!

Все знают, что без музыки нельзя прожить ни дня! 
Ведь сразу опечалится поющая земля. 
Ведь музыка чудесна! Пленяет всех она 
Без нее неинтересно, наступает скукота!

Под музыку дети заходят в музыкальный зал и становятся в кружок. 
Муз. рук. (м.р.) Ребята, давайте мы с вами сегодня поздороваемся стихами: 
«Я здороваюсь везде Дома и на улице, 
Даже здравствуй говорю 
Я соседской курице.( дети машут ручками) 
Здравствуй солнце золотое, (поднять скрещенные руки вверх) 
Здравствуй небо голубое, (поднять ладошки вверх) 
Здравствуй вольный ветерок, (помахать ручками вверху) 
Здравствуй маленький дубок, 
Здравствуй утро, здравствуй день, 
Нам здороваться не лень!» 
Сегодня у нас на занятии присутствуют гости, давайте мы поздороваемся с ними по музыкальному (поют дети): « Добрый день, добрый день, (1-2-3-4-5-6 ступени) 
Нам здороваться не лень.( 5-4-3-2-1-1-1 ступени) 
Этими словами (1-2-3-4-5-5 ступени) 
Здороваемся с вами!»( 5-5-4-3-2-1-1 ступени)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

Девочки, спасибо всем большое за интересные сценарии. Началось лето!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Помогите пожалуйста со сценариями кукольных театров на казахском языке.Очень нужно СРОЧНО! Заранее всем спасибо!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Елена Курлюк

Коллеги, предлагаю сценарий летнего праздника. Мы его проводили на прошлой неделе( после 1 июня). У детей радости было! Жаль, что не умею размещать фото, все некогда научиться. Есть еще много сценариев летних развлечений и спортивных праздников. Если кого-то заинтерисует, то размещу обязательно. Всем веселого лета! :Girl Blum2: 
" Здравствуй, лето!"
Летний праздник  для детей среднего и старшего дошкольного возраста.
Участвуют:
ЛЕТО-ведущая.
КЛОУНЫ БИМ и БОМ-взрослые.
Перед началом праздника воспитатели в группе читают детям письмо-приглашение от Лета.
Дети под музыку « Песенка о лете» выходят на украшенную флажками, шариками, гирляндами площадку и рассаживаются на скамейках. Их встречает Лето(ведущая праздника).
ЛЕТО.
Очень добрым, очень светлым,
Золотистым ясным днём
Вы пришли все в гости к лету,
Добро пожаловать в мой дом!
Ярко -ярко солнце светит, 
В воздухе тепло,
И куда ни взглянешь-
Всё кругом светло.
По лугу пестреют
Яркие цветы,
Золотом облиты
Тёмные кусты.
Здравствуйте, дорогие дети! Я очень рада, что вы пришли ко мне в гости.Обещаю вам, что мы хорошо повеселимся! Давайте для начала песенку споем самую настоящую, летнюю.
ДЕТИ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ПЕСНИ: " По малинку в сад пойдём"( рус.группы), «Кобелек»(каз.ср.гр)
ЛЕТО. А стихи мне расскажете обо мне?
ДЕТИ ЧИТАЮТ СТИХИ О ЛЕТЕ.
ПОД МУЗЫКУ С ДВУХ СТОРОН ПЛОЩАДКИ ПОЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ДВА КЛОУНА.
Бим весело вбегает с большим ярким чемоданом в руках, в котором лежат:  цветные скакалки, мяч, мыльные пузыри, вертушки и  собачка Кнопка (кукла бибабо).
Бом грустно идёт, везет за собой  на веревочке грузовик в кузове, которого стоит емкость с мыльной водой для пузырей. Клоуны здороваются с детьми ( Бим весело, Бом-грустно).
БИМ. Здравствуй, Бом! Ты почему такой грустный?
БОМ. Здравствуй, Бим! Что-то скучно мне, а ты почему такой весёлый?
БИМ. А у меня хорошее настроение, потому что на улице тепло, солнце светит, у ребят летний праздник, давай веселится!
БОМ. Что-то не охота мне…, летний праздник говоришь? А что - такое лето?
БИМ. А пусть тебе дети расскажут, что такое лето.
ЛЕТО. Дорогие клоуны, дети сейчас споют вам песню о лете.
ПЕСНЯ «ЖАЗДА». (старшая каз.группа)
БОМ. Ну, теперь понятно. Но всё равно что-то мне не весело.
БИМ. А я знаю, как поднять настроение всем – нужно выполнить ритмическую гимнастику.
РИТМИЧЕСКАЯ ГИМНАСТИКА «ГУБКИ БАНТИКОМ»- ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ЛЕТО, ДЕТИ И КЛОУНЫ.
БОМ. А что можно делать летом? (отвечают дети)
БИМ. Летом можно загорать, купаться, играть в мяч, прыгать на скакалке, кататься на велосипеде, ходить в лес за грибами и ягодами, шишками.
ЛЕТО. А давайте пойдём в лес и наберем шишек, а потом сделаем из них красивые поделки.
ПРОВОДИТСЯ ИГРА «СОБЕРИ ШИШКИ».
В 2-х обручах лежат по 10 шишек. Дети становятся в 2 команды( в руках у первых игроков ведерки или корзинки).ПО сигналу дети бегут к обручам, берут 1 шишку, кладут в корзинку и возвращаются в свою команду, передают корзинку следующему игроку, сами становятся назад и т.д.
ЛЕТО. Бим, а что у тебя лежит в твоем красивом чемодане?
БИМ. Ой, как хорошо, что вы мне напомнили про мой чемодан! У меня там столько разных сюрпризов!
БОМ. Ну, давай, показывай быстрее свои сюрпризы, а то мне опять станет скучно.
БИМ. (Открывает чемодан и достает оттуда  собачку). Вот моя собачка Кнопка. Она хочет поиграть с вами в мяч. Давайте сделаем с вами большой круг-надуем большой пузырь! И будем передавать мяч по кругу друг другу, а Кнопка будет этот мячик догонять.
Проводится игра «ДОГОНИ МЯЧ». (все группы)
БИМ. А еще в моем чемодане есть замечательные вертушки. Давайте с ними побегаем!
ПРОВОДИТСЯ ЭСТАФЕТА «ВЕРТУШКИ».( ср.группы)
2 команды по 10 человек . Первые игроки по сигналу бегут  с вертушкой в руках. Оббегают стульчик и возвращаются к своей команде, передают вертушку следующему игроку и т.д.
БОМ. А кто умеет скакать на скакалке? 
ПРОВОДИТСЯ ИГРА «ЗАВЯЖИ И РАЗВЯЖИ СКАКАЛКУ» (старшие группы)
«Завяжи и развяжи»- на расстоянии 4 м от каждой команды стоит стул, к которому привязана узлом цветная скакалка. По сигналу первый в команде бежит и развязывает скакалку, возвращается и предаёт ее следующему игроку. Тот бежит к стулу и привязывает скакалку, возвращается  и встаёт в конце шеренги.
Бом. Наш праздник продолжается. Кто хочет танцевать веселый  самый модный танец?
БИМ. Танцуют все!
ТАНЕЦ ОБЩИЙ_(композиция PSAY)
ЛЕТО. А скажи мне Бом, что это у тебя в грузовике лежит?
БИМ. А это сюрприз  для всех детей—самая весёлая летняя забава (выносит таз с мыльной водой, пускают большие мыльные пузыри, дают попробовать нескольким детям).
ПОД ПЕСНЮ «МЫЛЬНЫЕ ПУЗЫРИ» ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ И КЛОУНЫ РАЗДАЮТ ДЕТЯМ БАНОЧКИ С МЫЛЬНЫМИ ПУЗЫРЯМИ. ВСЕ ДЕТИ ПУСКАЮТ МЫЛЬНЫЕ ПУЗЫРИ И ЛОВЯТ ИХ.
ЛЕТО. Дорогие ребята! Нам с клоунами пора уходить, но праздник не закончен, вы можете продолжить веселиться на своих участках. А мы будем встречаться с вами до самой осени! До свидания!

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Сценарий к 8 марта на казахском языке, для средней группы.
> 
> Проводила  в прошлом году. Персонажи: Карабас, Весна, Буратино
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/7M9qlGFo25DDg


Добрый день! Если можно обновите ссылку, пожалуйста на Ваш утренник. СПАСИБО! :Yahoo:

----------


## Мусиенко

> Добрый день! Если можно обновите ссылку, пожалуйста на Ваш утренник. СПАСИБО!


8 марта на каз.яз для средней группы

http://yadi.sk/d/9DwreDC-5oaXy

----------

oksi7771 (10.03.2019)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> 8 марта на каз.яз для средней группы
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/9DwreDC-5oaXy


*БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО, СВЕТЛАНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :Yahoo:

----------

feechka (01.02.2017)

----------


## Мусиенко

Сценарий осеннего праздника "В гостях у бабушки"

2младшая группа (казахская). 
Весь праздник проходил на казахском языке. К сожалению, перевод остался у воспитателя. Прошёл весело, не затянуто, малыши справились [IMG]http://s19.******info/4c1b7b8f53e4f1ed5ff98447946c82e3.gif[/IMG]
2012г

_Дети паровозиком въезжают в зал.
_
*Вед.:* Посмотрите, ребята, как красиво в зале. Это осень так его нарядила. И вы такие нарядные, красивые, потому что у нас сегодня праздник. Осень – красивое время года. Все деревья в саду, во дворе стоят с разноцветными листьями, как будто принарядились к празднику.
Споём песенку про осень.
*Песня "Алакай"*

*Вед.:* Смотрите, какие красивые листочки нам подарила осень, поднимите  их и покружитесь в танце.

*Танец с листочками*

_Дети садятся на стульчики._ 

_Из домика раздаётся лай собаки. Выходит бабушка._
*Аже:* Не лай без толку. Ведь никого нет на дворе, чего разлаялась? Поворачивается к детям и удивляется. Ах, вот почему моя Жучка лаяла. Это в гости ко мне приехали мои внучата любимые. Как я вам рада! У меня здесь много интересного!

* Вед.:* Знаем, знаем! Утята, котята, цыплята…Мы тебе сейчас про это споём и покажем!

*Хоровод « Аже»*

*Вед.:* Вот, сколько животных у бабушки. Бабушка, а что у тебя растёт на огороде?
*Аже:* Этот год урожайный! Чего только в огороде у меня не растёт. Вот, посмотрите. Показывает, дети называют. Хочу попросить вас  разобрать по корзинкам. Картошку отдельно, лук и морковь.

*Игра «Разбери овощи».*

* Аже:* Спасибо за помощь, ребятки. Хорошие вы, ребята, послушные, не то, что мой внук – Жалкаубек. Да, да, есть у меня внучок, но такой непослушный. Убежал куда-то с утра из дому и ничем мне не помогает. Ох-ох…
*Вед.:* Не печалься, аже, хочешь, мы тебе стихи прочитаем.

2-3 стихотворения об осени.


*Аже:* Какие умные, большие, смелые ребята. Спасибо вам за всё. Вы поиграйте, а я в дом пойду, угощенье вам приготовлю.

_Бабушка уходит в домик._ 

*Вед.:* Давайте поиграем в игру «Барашки и волк».

*Игра «Барашки и волк»*
_
Въезжает на ослике Жалкаубек. Прячется за столб._

*Жалкаубек:* Эй, уважаемая… 

*Вед.:* Кто тут?

*Жалкаубек:* Волк убежал? Уф, как я испугался. Выезжает на середину зала.

*Вед.:* Нет, он здесь! Сама надевает шапочку и рычит.

*Жалкаубек:* А-а-а…Опять прячется, потом выглядывает. Что за шуточки! Выезжает на середину зала. Меня зовут Жалкаубек, я тут живу, вот в этом доме с бабушкой. А вы кто?

*Вед.:* А мы пришли в гости к твоей бабушке. Мы ребята из детского сада.

*Жалкаубек:* С какого сада, где растут цветочки?

*Вед.:* Послушай, мы тебе споём про наш садик.

*Песня "Канша бала"*

*Жалкаубек:* О, тогда вы мне сможете помочь. Я тут набрал грибов, помогите мне их разобрать по корзинкам. Жёлтые к жёлтым, красные к красным..
*
Игра с грибами*
*
Жалкаубек:* Какие молодцы! Спасибо! Спасибо! Жмёт руку некоторым детям. Хотите, я научу вас маршировать, у меня есть классные флажки, вот, возьмите.

*Упр. с флажками.*

_Из домика слышен голос аже: «Жалкаубек! Это ты пришёл?». Выходит из домика. Жалкаубек прячется за столб, видна только голова осла._

*Аже:* Жалкаубек, ты где! Ищет его. Замечает осла. Странно, ослик здесь, а внука нет. Где же он?
Жалкаубек: Его здесь нет!
*Аже:* Ой, бай! Говорящий осёл! Пугается, выходит на середину зала. Ну что ж, тогда я все баурсаки раздам детишкам.
*Жалкаубек:* Нет! Нет! Аже, я здесь! Я тоже хочу попробовать угощенье. Выезжает на ослике.
*Аже:* Ах ты непослушный. Весь день где-то пробегал, если бы не ребята, как бы я со всеми делами управилась?
*Жалкаубек:* Я для тебя грибов насобирал. Вот они.
*Аже:* Вот за это спасибо! Неси грибы в дом. Там и баурсаки для тебя приготовлены.
*Жалкаубек:* Спасибо, аже! Уходит в домик.
*Аже:* А вот это для вас, ребята. Отдаёт баурсаки ведущей. Угощайтесь, да в гости ко мне заходите, не забывайте. Спасибо вам за веселье, да за помощь. Пойду я внука своего кормить, до свиданья.
*Вед.:* И нам пора отправляться в группу, надо попробовать бабушкиных баурсаков. А поедем мы  в группу на лошадках.

*Танец «Туган жер»*

_Дети выезжают из зала паровозиком._ [IMG]http://s19.******info/391bee274f4958a07c8e151f546d1971.gif[/IMG]

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Lidi

Предлагаю сценарий на День конституции РК!

Я - гражданин Казахстана!

Дети заходят в зал под торжественную музыку.
Ведущий: Өнегелі өссе ұландар,
                  Елімізді гүлдетер.
                  Өнерлерін байқандар,
                  Өздерін көпке үлгі етер.
                  Ата-баба дәстүрін,
                  Көкірігіне түйгендер.
                  Өрге жүзсін өнерлі,
                  Туған елін сүйген өрендер.
Балалар гимні орындайды.
Ведущий: Сегодня мы отмечаем праздник в РК – День Конституции!
                                                     В руках у ведущего Конституция.
- Что такое Конституция? 
Воспитатель выслушивает ответы детей и поясняет:
- Конституция РК - это основной закон государства, то есть список самых главных правил, которые установили для себя граждане Казахстана. Все другие законы и правила, действующие в нашей стране, даже правила перехода улицы, не должны противоречить главным правилам, записанным в Конституции. 
Когда и как была принята Конституция РК?
- Сначала Конституцию придумали и записали учёные, потом граждане государства прочли её и обсудили друг с другом, в газетах, по телевидению. Некоторые правила из Конституции вычеркнули, другие - добавили, третьи - переписали по-другому. Потом состоялся референдум. Каждый гражданин имел возможность прийти в специальное место и заявить, согласен он с такой Конституцией или не согласен. Оказалось, что большинство граждан согласно. Так, 30 августа 1995 года была принята наша Конституция. 
Что сказано в нашей Конституции? 
- В нашей Конституции, во-первых, сказано, как должно быть устроено наше государство и что для него самое главное. В Конституции сказано: человек, его права и свободы являются высшей ценностью. Это значит, что не человек существует для государства, а государство для человека. 
- Во-вторых, объявляется, что наше государство считает своей обязанностью защищать не только права своих граждан, но и права любого человека, даже если он не гражданин РК. 
- В-третьих, в Конституции перечислены основные права и обязанности человека и гражданина, то есть, сказано, что можно делать человеку и гражданину РК, а что - нельзя.
Ребята, какие вы знаете хорошие поступки? (ответы детей)
А какие плохие поступки, которые не нужно делать? (ответы детей)

Ребёнок: Права есть у взрослого и у ребенка: 
                 Играть и учиться, мечтать и трудиться.
                 Помочь старику и погладить котенка, 
                 И чистой водой на рассвете умыться.

Ведущая:   Каждый имеет право на труд и вознаграждение его самого и его семьи. Давайте посмотрим отрывок из сказки, и обсудим, какие права есть у героев.

Сказка «Репка»
(на казахском языке)

Автор: посадил дед репку, выросла репка большая, и стали они репку тянуть (появляются репка, дед, баба, внучка, жучка), жучка за внучку, внучка за бабку, бабка за дедку, дедка за репку. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут. 
Жучка: Кошка, пойдем репку тянуть! Помоги нам, никак не вытянем!
Кошка: Муррррр, бегу, бегу!!
Автор: Кошка за жучку, жучка за внучку, внучка за бабку, бабка за дедку, дедка за репку. Тянут-потянут, вытянуть не могут.
Кошка: Давайте позовем мышку! Мышка, иди сюда, помоги нам репку тянуть!!
Автор: мышка за кошку, кошка за жучку жучка за внучку, внучка за бабку, бабка за дедку, дедка за репку. Тянут-потянут и вытянули репку!
Ведущий: Какое право есть у этих героев сказки?

Дети: - Каждый человек имеет право на труд, работать. Давайте мы посмотрим, умеете ли вы трудиться.

Игра «Перевези урожай»

Дети делятся на две команды и по сигналу бегут к обручу, где лежат овощи и переносят по одному в другой обруч. Побеждает та, команда. Которая первая перевезет урожай.

Ведущий:  послушайте стихотворение.
Чтецы: 1. Ребенок имеет право на счастье, 
                  А также в доме укрыться в ненастье. 
               2. Ребенок имеет право гулять
                   И воздухом чистым всей грудью дышать.
Ведущий: Правильно, каждый человек имеет право на жизнь!
Давайте посмотрим отрывок из сказки.

Сказка «Колобок»

Автор: и покатился колобок дальше. Катится и песенку напевает.
Колобок: я - колобок, румяный бок,
Я от дедушки ушел, я от бабушки ушел,
И от зайца ушел, и от волка ушел, от медведя ушел.
                                        (Навстречу выходит лиса)
Лиса: колобок, колобок, какая у тебя чудесная песенка, только я ее слушала издалека, подойди поближе, спой еще разок!
Колобок: я - колобок, румяный бок,
Я от дедушки ушел, я от бабушки ушел…..
Лиса: подожди, подожди, что-то я глуха стала, подойди поближе, сядь ко мне на носок и спой еще разок!
             (Колобок садится на нос Лисе, начинает петь, Лиса его проглатывает)
Лиса: вот я и пообедала, как вкусненько было-то!

Ведущий: Какое право было нарушено? (Ответы детей)
Ведущий: Каждый человек имеет право владеть имуществом. Никто не может отобрать принадлежащие ему вещи. Посмотрите еще один отрывок из сказки. 

Сказка «Лиса и заяц»

Автор: Была у Лисы избушка ледяная, а у зайца лубяная. Пришла весна, Избушка у Лисы растаяла, и она пошла к зайцу.
Лиса: пусти меня, заинька, переночевать.
Заяц: заходи лисичка, заходи.
Лиса: ой, как у тебя уютно, хорошо, тепло. Мне очень нравится. А водички попить не найдется?
Заяц: нет, водички нет.
Лиса: ну так сходи и принеси мне водички из колодца, чистенькой и холодненькой.
                            (Заяц уходит, Лиса запирает за ним дверь)
Заяц: (возвращается, стучится в дверь) Я принес водички, открывай Лисичка!
Лиса: уходи прочь, это моя избушка, я буду теперь здесь жить!
                                                  (Заяц плачет)
Ведущий: Какое право здесь нарушено? (ответы детей)
Ведущий: послушаем стихи
Чтецы:1. Кто с Конституцией знаком 
                 Должен знать такой закон: 
                 Всех детей учить должны, 
                 Детям знания нужны! 
Ведущий: Поэтому вы посещаете детский сад, а ваши старшие братья и сестры школу.
Чтецы:2. Ребенок должен быть красивым, 
                 Веселым, сильным и счастливым. 
                 Поэтому хочу сказать: 
                 Ребенок должен отдыхать! 

Умеете ли вы быть красивыми, счастливыми? Сейчас мы проверим это в игре «Путешествие», мы отправимся с вами и на Мадагаскар, и в Бразилию. 

Игра: «Путешествие»(на казахском языке)

Ведущий: Теперь вы знаете, что такое Конституция, мы вас поздравляем с праздником Днем Конституции, который  когда?
Дети: 30 августа!
Ведущий: Сау болыңыздар!

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Lidi

Может у кого есть сценарий: День Знаний!

----------


## ИОСИФОВНА

сценарий День Знаний (взят с просторов инета)Сценарий праздника «1 сентября - День знаний» в детском саду


Сценарий праздника «1 сентября-День знаний»
Дети под музыку заходят в зал исполняют песню « Вместе весело шагать»(музыка М. Пляцковского, слова М. Матусовского).

Ведущий:
Здравствуйте, взрослые!
Здравствуйте, дети!
Очень мы рады сегодняшней встрече!
Учиться спешит самый разный народ.
По Родине нашей День знаний идёт.
Красный день в календаре!
Праздник знаний в сентябре.
Этот праздник всех важней,
Этот праздник всех детей.
Этот день у нас повсюду
Отмечает вся страна.
Этот день он самый лучший,
Добрый день календаря!

Ведущий:  Мы поздравляем вас всех с праздником и хотим, чтобы он понравился и запомнился всем вам. Этот день открывает учебный год. Пусть он будет для вас увлекательным, интересным и принесёт вам новые знания, открытия и новых друзей.
Дети исполняют песенку о дружбе из кинофильма «Приключения на плоту» ( музыка И. Габели, слова В. Калнинского)

Вылетает Ириска на воздушных шариках.
Ириска:
Я на шариках летела,
Во все стороны глядела.
Вижу - город подо мной,
Да зелёный он какой!

Там сады кругом, цветы
Небывалой красоты.
И дома стоят большие,
Словно корабли морские.

Как зовётся город этот
Мне скажите по секрету.

Ведущий:  Ириска, ты прилетела в Мичуринск – наукоград Тамбовской области. И попала в детский сад « Журавушка»
Мамы, папы, детвора
В детский сад идут с утра.
Их « Журавушка» всех ждёт –
Любит, нежит, бережёт.

Ириска: В сад? А где тут цветы?
Ведущий:  Да вот же они, Ириска!
В нашем саду цветы – это наши дети.
Самые весёлые на этой планете.
Они здесь играют, танцуют, поют
И дружной, весёлой семьёю живут.

Дети исполняют танец цветов Под музыку П. И. Чайковского.

Ириска: А играть ваши дети любят?
Дети. Да!
Ириска. Тогда я предлагаю вам поиграть в интересную игру.
Если вы согласны с тем, что я говорю, то отвечайте: «Это я, это я, это все мои друзья». Если не согласны со мной – тогда молчите.
Детский сад сегодня ожил
После летних отпусков.
Мир знаний, дети, очень сложен
Кто в него идти готов? (ответ).

Кто будет буквы изучать
Читая потихоньку?
Не будет к маме приставать:
«Ну, почитай хоть крошку» (ответ).

Кто конструктором, друзья,
Овладеет без труда?
«Джип» и « Вольво» соберёт,
Папу в садик отвезёт? (ответ)

Кто будет петь и танцевать,
Писать, читать и рисовать,
Чтоб потом оценку «5»
На уроках получать? (ответ)

Любит, кто с утра поспать
И зарядку прозевать?
Кто капризка и лентяй
Ну-ка, быстро отвечай! (ответ)

Ириска. Молодцы, ребята, никто не ошибся! А ведь и, правда, говорят, что самый весёлый народ на планете – это дети.
Дети исполняют танец под фонограмму песни « Детство» (музыка Ю.Чичкова, слова М. Пляцковского)


Ведущий:  А сейчас наши дети расскажут, как они живут в саду.
1 ребёнок.
Много, много дней подряд
Летом и зимой.
Мы приходим в детский сад,
В детский сад родной.

2 ребёнок.
Мы рано просыпаемся,
Опаздывать нельзя.
В саду нас дожидаются
Игрушки и друзья .

3 ребёнок.
Здесь нас учат одеваться,
Чистить зубы, умываться.
И шнурки завязывать,
И стихи рассказывать.

4 ребёнок.
Среди нас бывают хвастунишки,
Плаксы, драчуны, трусишки.
Но друг друга мы всегда прощаем.
И упрёками не огорчаем.

5 ребёнок. 
Детки в садике живут,
Здесь играют и поют.
Здесь друзей себе находят,
На прогулку с ними ходят.

6 ребёнок. 
Вместе спорят и мечтают,
Незаметно подрастают.
Детский сад – второй наш дом
Как тепло, уютно в нём.

Ириска: Как здорово у вас! А можно я приду к вам и научусь всему?
Ведущий:  Конечно, приходи, Ириска.

Ириска: А танцевать вы меня научите? Я ведь очень люблю танцевать. Давайте, ребята, вместе потанцуем.
Дети исполняют танец «Разрешите пригласить»

Ириска: Ах, ребята, как же мне с вами весело! Уходить от вас совсем не хочется. Давайте ещё с вами поиграем! Если я вам покажу красный цветок, вы будите молчать, когда покажу жёлтый – вы будите хлопать, а если вы увидите в моих руках голубой цветок, то вы затопаете.
Ведущий:  Ну, что, Ириска, понравилось тебе у нас?
Ириска. Очень!
Ведущий:  Тогда оставайся с нами в детском саду.

Выступление заведующего ДОУ.

Ведущий: 
Как маленькую детскую планету
Мы запускаем шар воздушный этот.
Лети, лети в глубины мирозданья.
Сегодня праздник наш – День знаний!
Стремитесь, ребята, в науку добра.
В добрый путь, в славный путь, детвора.

В небо отпускается воздушные шары, а дети исполняют песню «Пусть всегда будет солнце» (музыка А. Островского, слова Л. Ошанина).

----------


## оленушка

Предлагаю так же развлечение про светофор совместно с дорожной полицией. для стар.рус. и каз. групп.Это был конкурс на лучшее украшение одежды светоотражательными полосками. потом детям подарили памятные подарки 
Под музыку в зал входит Почтальон Печкин. Приносит письмо.
Вед. Ребята, кто бы мог нам прислать такое загадочное  письмо? Здесь еще и загадка есть.
  « Высокий, стройный,                              Үзын да биік                                  
     С тремя глазами                                     Үш козі бар
     У дороги стоит                                        Ешнәрседен қорықпайды
     Никого не боится                                    Жол бойында тұратын, ол немене?»
Дети. Светофор!
Под музыку в зал приходит Светофор.
Светофор. Стоп, машина! Стоп, мотор!
                   Тормози скорей, шофер!
                   Здравствуйте, мои друзья! Я – Светофор! А это мои друзья!
Выходят Светофорчики.
1 реб. Чтоб тебе помочь, 
           Путь пройти опасный
           Горит и день, и ночь
           Зеленый, желтый, красный
           Наш домик – светофор
           Мы три родных брата
           Мы светим с давних пор
           В дороге всем ребятам
2 реб. Самый строгий – красный свет
           Если он горит
           Стоп! Дороги больше нет
           Путь для всех закрыт
3 реб. Қызыл жанса тоқта
           Асығып сен жүгірме
4 реб. Чтоб спокойно перешел ты
           Слушай наш совет
           Жди! Увидишь скоро желтый
           В середине свет
5 реб. Сары жанса дайыңдал
           Жан - жағыңа үңіеме
6 реб. А за ним зеленый свет
           Вспыхнет впереди
           Скажет он: «Препятствий нет
           Смело в путь иди»
7 реб.  Жасқанбастан өте бер
            Жасыл болса жағылған
            Аман есем болады
           Бағдаршамға бағбаған
Светофор. Ребята, а вы прочитали письмо, которое я вам прислал?
Не успели? Тогда давайте вместе прочитаем. 
«Прежде, чем перейти дорогу, найди для перехода …..(безопасное место). 
  Остановись у ….(тротуара). Прислушайся. Посмотри внимательно в…..(обе стороны) нет ли машин. Переходи дорогу по ……(пешеходному переходу). Вот так ты научишься переходить…..(дорогу).
Молодцы! Я вижу, что дорогу вы переходить умеете, а знаете ли вы дорожные знаки?
Выходят дети с дорожными знаками в руках
1 реб. Круглый знак, а в нем окошко
           Не спешите сгоряча
           А подумайте немножко
           Что здесь, свалка кирпича?
2 реб. Мен қызыл шенбердемін
           Бұл дегенім қауыпты
           Түсенсеңдер мұнда жолау - ға
           Жүруге тыйым салынған
3 реб.  Көгілдір шеңберде келемің
            Барлығына белгілі
            Егер жақсы ойлансаң
            Жаяу жүргінші жолы ол 
4 реб. Шли из сада мы домой
           Видим, знак на мостовой
           Круг, внутри велосипед
           Ничего другого нет
5 реб. Я хочу спросить про знак
           Нарисован знак вот так
           В треугольнике ребята
           Со всех ног бегут куда – то
           Мой приятель говорит, 
           Это значит - путь закрыт
           Там спортсмены впереди
           С номерами на груди
           На дороге эстафета
           Надо ж детям бегать где – то
           Но боюсь, однако
           Смысл другой у знака
Светофор. Молодцы, ребята! Вы и дорожные знаки знаете! А теперь давайте покатаемся по улицам нашего города на автобусе.
Физминутка «Вот мы в автобусе сидим»
Светофор. Как переходить дорогу по пешеходному переходу  и на светофоре вы знаете. А вот на некоторых дорогах  нет тротуаров. По какой стороне безопаснее идти? По той, по которой машины едут навстречу или наоборот?
Дети. Безопаснее , когда водитель и пешеход видят друг друга. Надо идти по той стороне, по которой машины едут навстречу.
Светофор. Светофор горит зеленым светом, надо ли перебегать дорогу или идти спокойно?
Дети. Не надо сразу выбегать на дорогу, как только загорится зеленый свет.
Светофор. Да, бывает какая-нибудь машина еще не проехала до конца перекресток и может неожиданно выскочить на переход. Выходить на дорогу и переходить ее надо спокойно. А зачем, переходя улицу, пешеход смотрит сначала налево, а дойдя до середины – направо?
Дети. Есть такое пешеходное правило – когда ждешь перехода, не стой на краю тротуара. Сойдя с тротуара, надо посмотреть налево, не едет ли какая – нибудь машина, а когда дойдешь до седины – надо посмотреть направо, потому что как раз оттуда может появиться машина.
Светофор. А вы, ребята, любите отгадывать загадки? Ну тогда слушайте!
               Вот так чудо – чудеса
               Подо мной два колеса
               Я ногами их верчу
               И качу, качу, качу   (велосипед)
                                      Полосатая лошадка
                                      Ее зеброю зовут
                                      Но не  та, что в зоопарке
                                      По ней люди все идут   (переход)
               По обочине дороги
               Как солдатики стоят
               Все мы с вами выполняем
               Все, что нам они велят     (знаки)
                                       Дом по улице идет
                                       На работу нас везет
                                       Не на курьих ножках
                                        А в резиновых сапожках      (автобус)
               Я глазищами моргаю
               Неустанно день и ночь
                И машинам помогаю
                И тебе хочу помочь.     (светофор)
                                     Не живая, а идет
                                      Неподвижна, а ведет     (дорога)
                А сейчас ребята прочитают стихи про дорожные правила  на дорогах.
1 реб. Пешеход, пешеход
           Помни ты про переход
           Подземный, надземный
           Похожий на зебру
           Знай, что только переход
           От машин тебя спасет
2 реб. Көшелерде бағдаршам
           Жанып өшіп турады
            Жолдан өткен адамдаор
           Оған мойнын бурады
3 реб. Дорога не тропинка, 
         Дорога не канава
         Сперва смотри налево, 
         Потом смотри направо
 4 реб. Тоқта, дайындал,жол ашық
            Үш казліде белгі тұр
             Соны бірден білугн
              Балақандар бол асың
5 реб.    У дороги не играй
              На нее не выбегай
              Вдруг споткнешься? Упадешь
              Под колеса попадешь
6 реб. И проспекты и бульвары
           Всюду улицы шумят
           Проходи по тротуару
           Только с правой стороны
Вед. Город, в котором с тобой мы живем
        Можно по праву сравнить с букварем
        Азбукой улиц, проспектов, дорог
       Город дает нам все время урок
        Вот она, азбука, над головой
        Знаки развешаны вдоль мостовой
        Азбуку города помним всегда. 
        Чтоб не случилась с тобою беда
Сегодня у нас в гостях Управление дорожной полиции ДВД по ЗКО. Вы дома с мамами потрудились и сделали красивые нашивки на своей верхней одежде и сейчас мы их всем покажем
Дефиле.
Поздравление и вручение памятных подарков от сотрудников Управления.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## оленушка

хоть и поздно, но я думаю все равно пригодится! интересный выпускной в старшей казахской группе.
Дети с  шарами входят в зал и выстраиваются в 4 колонны.
Вед. Айналайын балалар
        Сендерде ой, сана бар
        Өздеріңнен өседі
        Өнершілер, даналар
        Өтті қызық көп күндер
        Алты жасқа жеттіңдер
        Барасындар мектепке
        Бір белестек өттіңдер
        Өсті, міне, бойларың
        Өсті ақыл ойларың
       Құанышқа ортақпин
       Құтты болсын тойларың!
1.Қош, балалар бақшасы
  Естен кетпес есімің!
  Қош, балалар бақшасы
  Алғаш ашқан есігім
2.Қош, балалар бақшасы
   Толған күлкі, толған күй!
   Қош, балалар бақшасы
   Алғаш ашқан есігім
3.Біздер алты жастамыс
   Сәбилектеп асқамыз
   Мектеп бізді шақырды
   Қош бол, әсем бақшамыз
4.  Мектепке ертең барамыз
     Мектепте сауық құрамыз
     Қашық та болмас арамыз
     Сіздерге келіп түрамыз

Ән «Біріншігі барамыз»

5.Мектепке енді барамыз
   Ойыншықтарды алмаймыз
6.Сау бол, енді момыным
   Жел қане, қолынды
7.Қуыршағым әдемі
   Қоштасар да сәт келді
8.Сүйыкті біздің доптар
   Сәт те келді қоштасар
9.Ойыншықты жинаймыз
   Бөбектерге сыйлаймыз
   Өнер білім үйреткен
   Өзіңізді қимаймыз

Би «Прощание с куклами»

Вед. А сейчас вас пришли поздравить малыши. Посмотрите на них,  вы тоже были такими же маленькими, как они!


Под музыку входят дети ІІ младшей группы с цветами

1.Келдік міне алдарына
   Мектепке сізді шығарып салуға
   Ақжол тілейді достарың
   Құтты болсын қадамдарың
 2.Бала, бала, баламыз
    Бақшамызға барамыз
    Күні бойы қызыққа
    Батамыз да қаламыз
3.Үйренеміз жақсы ән біз
   Үйренеміз биді де
   Біздің балабақшамыз
   Осындай шат үй, міне
4.Бір бірімізбен сыйлайстық
   Татумыз біз әрқашаң
   Балдостықтың ұясы
   Біздің балабақшамыз

Танец малышей

Вед.  Дорогие ребята! Позади остались дни, наполненные увлекательными путешествиями в     мир непознанного. Удивительные открытия помогали вам каждый день шаг за шагом познавать окружающий мир и себя. Впереди вас ждет непростая дорога в мир взрослой школьной жизни, где вас будет ждать Королева Знаний.

Звучат фанфары. В зал входит Королева Знаний.

К.З. Здравствуйте, мои маленькие друзья! Я- Королева Знаний. 1 сентября я буду ждать вас у дверей школы, чтобы вести вас по удивительной Стране Знаний. Но прежде, чем вы пойдете в школу, я хочу посмотреть, чему вы научились в детском саду. 
        Итак, я начинаю свой небольшой экзамен и сначала я хочу спросить вас, дружите ли вы с математикой?
Дети. Да!
К.З. А знаете ли вы цифры? 
Дети. да!
К.З. Тогда конечно же вы умеете считать. Слушайте внимательно мои задачи и называйте правильный ответ!

Математические задачи.


К.З. Ну что ж, я думаю, что среди вас кто нибудь обязательно придумает новые учебники по математике или даже изобретет новый компьютер, который будет работать с помощью мыслей человека!  А теперь я хочу узнать, а вас в садике учили танцевать?
Дети. Да!
К.З. Тогда давайте вместе посмотрим ваш веселый танец!

Танец «Шиваува»

К.З. Прекрасный танец! Мне очень понравилось. А теперь я хочу послушать, как вы научились петь.
Вед. Дорогая  Королева Знаний! Наши ребята целый год учились говорить на английском языке. И сейчас они споют для тебя очень знаменитую во всей Англии песню.

Песня « My Bonny»

К.З. Какие вы, ребята, молодцы! Что ж я вижу, что в моей Стране Знаний у меня будут самые лучшие ученики. А теперь представьте себе, что в школе закончился урок и вам поставили оценки. Эти оценки написаны здесь и сейчас мы узнаем, кто какую оценку получил за урок.

Игра с оценками.

К.З. Дорогие друзья! Мне очень нравится у вас на празднике, но мне уже пора идти. Нужно еще зайти в школы и посмотреть, готовы ли классы к встрече с новыми учениками. А на прощание я хочу вам подарить этот букварь. С ним вы научитесь в школе  читать. А еще я подарю вам этот волшебный колокольчик. Он поможет вам в трудную минуту.
Вед. Спасибо тебе, Королева Знаний! 
К.З.  До скорого свидания! (Уходит)
Вед. Ребята, посмотрите, какую красивую и умную книгу нам подарила Королева Знаний. 
 ( Показывает детям букварь. Неожиданно из него падает конверт с письмом)
Вед. Ой, посмотрите, какое – то письмо! Интересно, для кого оно? Я думаю, если это письмо лежит в этом букваре, значит оно для нас. Но  что в нем написано? Ой, плохо видно! Ничего не могу разобрать. Что же делать, кто нам его прочтет? Ребята, а давайте обратимся за помощью к нашим старым добрым сказкам и к волшебному колокольчику. Сейчас я позвоню в колокольчик и мы окажемся в Волшебном государстве у сказочного Султана. Может быть он поможет нам прочитать наше письмо. (Звенит в колокольчик)

Под музыку в зал входит Султан. За ним идет его слуга Звездочет. Они обходят круг и Султан садится на трон. Звездочет встает справа от него.

Султан (громко вздыхает). Ох, как же мне скучно! Все сижу и сижу. Хоть ты мне расскажи, верный слуга Звездочет, что  нового у меня в Волшебном государстве?
Звездочет (разворачивает свиток и читает) 
                 В ближних и дальних землях ни весело, ни грустно – все нормально.
                 Злой Айдахар съел полстада – говорит, что больше не хочет.
                 Алдар Косе поменялся с Баем шубами.
                 Гуси – Лебеди унесли братца Иванушку.
                 У ковра - самолета сломалась вторая скорость.
                (сворачивает свиток и громко говорит)
                 В государстве происшествий нет!
Султан. О-о-о! скука! А кто это там за моей дверью шумит?
Звездочет. Ах, да! Я совсем забыл! Это гости из соседнего сказочного государства прибыли. Вот заодно и вас повеселят.
Султан. Ну,  зови их скорей!

Танец с веерами.

Султан. Ты посмотри¸ какие красавицы! Все! Я знаю, что нужно сделать, чтобы не было мне скучно! Устрою свадьбу сыну!
 Звездочет. Что вы¸ мой Господин! Ему еще в школе учиться нужно!
Султан. А вот и нет! 6 лет это самый подходящий возраст для свадьбы! Сынок! Иди сюда!


Под музыку в  зал входит сын Султана.

Султан. Сынок! Давай устроим большой праздник! Позовем гостей!
Сын. Ура! Я пойду в школу?
Султан. Что за глупости! Мы пригласим гостей на твою свадьбу! Смотри, сколько вокруг красавиц! Каждая хочет с тобой потанцевать! Ну, иди, приглашай красавицу на танец.

Танец «Танго»

(после танца Сын возвращается к трону Султана)

Сын. Не хочу жениться! Я хочу учиться! 
Вед. (звенит в колокольчик) Здравствуйте, уважаемый Султан!
Султан. А это еще кто ко мне во дворец  пожаловал?
Вед. Мы с ребятами прибыли к вам  из детского сада, чтобы попросить вас о помощи. Ведь вы все можете! Помогите нам прочитать это письмо.
Султан. Та-ак! Нет, вот так! ( вертит письмо в руках) Нет, вот так! Что-то я не разберу несколько букв вот здесь. (показывает Звездочету)
Звездочет. А я  и вовсе читать не умею. Я все могу только по звездам рассказывать.
Султан. Что же делать? Сынок, а может быть ты прочитаешь?
Сын. Нет!
Звездочет. Мой Господин! В Тридевятом Царстве у Лукоморья живет Кот ученый. Может он умеет читать?
Султан. А как я его сюда привезу? Ковер – самолет не работает!
Вед. А у нас есть волшебный колокольчик. Он нам поможет. (звенит)

Под музыку появляется Кот ученый.

Кот. Мяу! Вы меня звали?
Султан. Послушай, уважаемый! Хочу оказать тебе честь - прочитай вот это письмо ребятам.
Кот. Хорошо, только есть у меня одно условие. Я хочу с ребятами поиграть.
Султан. Ну,  поиграть это можно.
Кот. Я принес волшебные цветы. Для каждого из вас, ребята!  Я слышал, что вы в школу идете. Так вот эти цветы будут вам подарком. А  кому какой цветок достанется, это мы сейчас увидим.

Игра «Цветочные гадания» («Кто кем будет по профессии»)

вед. Спасибо тебе, Кот ученый. А теперь прочитай нам наше письмо!
Кот. Простите меня друзья! Может,  вы сказку хотите послушать? Я их много знаю. А вот читать я  так и не научился.
Вед. Ну ничего, спасибо¸ что с ребятами поиграл.
Кот. А теперь мне пора идти. Жалмауыз – кемпiр просила сказку новую рассказать. Прощайте!
Вед. Да, не помог нам Кот ученый. Кто же нам еще поможет?
Султан. Есть у меня огромное войско. Вот если каждый из них по букве назовет, может тогда и письмо прочитаем. Эй, войско мое верное!

Танец Десантников.



Султан. Так, кто из вас умеет читать?
1 десантник. Мы умеем защищать от врага нашего Господина, а читать мы не умеем. (Убегают)
Султан. Пойдем –ка сынок, поищем еще кого-нибудь, кто умеет читать в нашем государстве. (Уходят)
Вед. Опять мы остались одни. Никто нам не помог. Давайте позвоним в волшебный колокольчик. (звенит)

Под музыку забегает Жалкаубек.

Ж-к. привет, ребята! Я -Жалкаубек. Решил прийти к вам сегодня поиграть, а вы тут такие нарядные и красивые сидите! Ну рассказывайте, у вас что, праздник какой-то?
Вед. Да, наши ребята пойдут учиться в школу.
Ж-к. Да зачем вам нужна эта школа?
 Вед. Сейчас ребята тебе об этом сами расскажут.
1.Қонырауың сылдырлап
   Шақырасың «Кел-кел» деп
   Қолымда гүл бір бума
    Құттыктайды жер мен көк
2.Ұшсам қайсы қияға
   Сен де бірге барасың
   Жақсы бала, сірә да
   Ұмыта ма анасын
3.Ұйықтамайсың сен мәңгі
   Көзіңді бір ілмейсің
   Үйрен дейсің самғауды
   «Окы» дейсің, «Біл»  дейсің

Песня «Мектебым, аяулы мектебым»

Ж-к. Школа, школа… давайте лучше в мячик поиграем! (подкидывает глобус)
Вед. Ты что, Жалкаубек, это не мячик. Это глобус- маленький земной шар. На нем видны все материки и океаны. А вот здесь находится наше независимое и суверенное государство Казахстан. Наша Родина.
Ж-к. А что это такое – Родина?
Вед. Сейчас ребята тебе об этом расскажут.
1.Жайнаған сансыз қаласы
   Жайқалған жомарт даласы
   Ел Отан біздің кең байтақ
   Отанның біздер баласы
2.Отан асыл анамыз
   Ана сутін ақтаймыз
   Есейгенде ер болып
   Елді жаудан сақтаймыз

Танец «Казахстан»

Ж-к.  Теперь я все понял. Ладно, забирайте этот глобус, раз он вам так нужен.
Вед. Жалкаубек, ты не грусти! Давай мы тебя лучше научим играть на музыкальных инструментах.
Ж-к. Давайте! 


«Біздің оркестр»

Вед. Жалкаубек, тебе понравилось, как ребята играли? 
Ж-к. Да, я тоже хочу так научиться играть!
Вед. А хочешь, наши ребята возьмут тебя с собой в школу?
Ж-к. Да, только я совсем не знаю, что нужно для того, чтобы идти в школу.
Вед. Тебе помогут твои мама, папа, дедушка и бабушка. Ребята, давайте покажем Жалкаубеку, как надо в школу собираться.

Игра «В первый раз в первый класс» (две команды: мама, папа и ребенок или мама, бабушка и ребенок. Мама  надувает шарик, отдает шарик ребенку. Папа складывает портфель и отдает его  ребенку.  Ребенок бежит к стульчику и звенит в колокольчик. Чей ребенок быстрей позвонит в колокольчик, та команда победила)

Ж-к. Ой ребята, я побегу скажу маме, что я иду с вами  учиться! Встретимся в школе! Пока!
(Убегает)
Вед. Ребята, ну кто же нам прочитает наше письмо! Давайте еще раз позвеним в волшебный колокольчик. (звенит)

Звучат фанфары. В зал входит Королева Знаний.

К.З. Ах простите меня, друзья! Я совсем забыла вам сказать, что я приготовила для вас конверт, в котором вы найдете самое главное- секреты первоклассникам. Это очень полезные советы для вас, будущие ученики! 
Вед. Королева Знаний, а мы совсем не умеем читать.
К.З. Ничего, я вам помогу. Слушайте.
                                  Советы первоклассникам.
Просыпайся утром рано, делай зарядку и хорошенько умывайся.
Приучай себя к порядку.
Береги учебники.
Портфель всегда должен быть чистым.
Уважай учителя.
Не мешай соседу.
Если в школе будешь всем помогать, найдешь себе много друзей.

Вот такие советы помогут вам быть хорошими учениками. Ну что ж ребята, в добрый путь! До свидания! 
Вед. Спасибо тебе, Королева Знаний! 
        Гүлдей жайнап жақында
        Барасыңдар бірінші сыныпка
        Парталарға отырасындар
        Жазасындар, санайсындар
        Тырысыңдар мектепте
        Оқуға тек төрт пен беске
1. Балабақша, балабақша
    Шаңарағы шаттықтың
    Балабақша қорғанышы
    Балғын сәби жастықтың



 2.Қуанамыз сыйлаймыз
      Қуаныштың мың гүлін
      Бақшамызбен қимай біз
     Қоштасатын күн бүгін
3.Балабақша есігін
Үшке тола ашқанбыз
Едік аппақ нәресте
Көп- көп бөбек көргенде
Жұбанғаным есімде

Ән «Балабақша»

Вед. А теперь я всех приглашаю на прощальный вальс

Прощальный вальс

Стихи благодарности сотрудникам

Танец «Миллион алых роз»

Слово директору
Вручение дипломов

Вед. Бүгінгі той бәрімізге құтты болсын!
        Дендеріңіз сау аман есен мықты болсын!
        Мектеп есігі әрқашанда ашық болсын!
        Біріншіге баратын қадамдарың құтты болсын!

Под музыку дети выстраиваются на середине зала, машут рукой

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## оленушка

а этот сценарий ДЕНЬ ЗНАНИЙ нашла где-то в интернете.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:
 СОБРАЛИСЬ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ ВСЕ ВРАЗ.
  НА ВЕСЁЛЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ ЧАС.
  КАК ВЫ ЛЕТО ОТДЫХАЛИ?
  ПО ДРУГ ДРУГУ - ТО СКУЧАЛИ? (ОТВЕТЫ)
  ВОТ И ВСТРЕТИЛИСЬ ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ!
  А НАЧНЁМ НАШ ПРАЗДНИК ПЕСНЕЙ!

ДЕТИ ИСПОЛНЯЮТ ЛЮБУЮ ВЕСЁЛУЮ  ПЕСНЮ, КОТОРАЯ ИМ ЗНАКОМА.

ВЕД: 
А ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ РЕБЯТА, 
 КАКОЙ СЕГОДНЯ ПРАЗДНИК?
 НАВЕРНОЕ, НОВЫЙ ГОД?
 ( ПОЁТ: «В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЁЛОЧКА»)                                                                         ПОЧЕМУ НЕТ ЁЛОЧКИ В НАШЕМ ЗАЛЕ? КАКОЙ ЖЕ НОВЫЙ ГОД, КОГДА НА УЛИЦЕ СНЕГА НЕТ? О, ЗНАЮ…8 МАРТА…В МАРТЕ ЕСТЬ ТАКОЙ ДЕНЁК…НЕТ, ПОСТОЙТЕ…А КАКОЙ СЕЙЧАС МЕСЯЦ, РЕБЯТА? (СЕНТЯБРЬ)
А В СЕНТЯБРЕ У ВСЕХ ШКОЛЬНИКОВ ПРАЗДНИК-ДЕНЬ ЗНАНИЙ..А НА ПРАЗДНИК ПОЛОЖЕНО КРИЧАТЬ КРИЧАЛКИ. ВОТ МЫ СЕЙЧАС С ВАМИ И ПОЗДРАВИМ ДРУГ ДРУГА С ПРАЗДНИКОМ «ДЕНЬ ЗНАНИЙ»

ИГРА – КРИЧАЛКА « С ДНЁМ ЗНАНИЙ»

ЗАБЕГАЕТ БАБА ЯГА.
БАБА ЯГА:
БЕЗОБРАЗИЕ! ЧТО ЗА ПРАЗДНИК, ДА ЕЩЁ БЕЗ МЕНЯ! НЕХОРОШО! ДУМАЛИ, НЕ УЧУЮ? У МЕНЯ НОС – ВО! НЕ НОС, А НАСОС! (ЧИХАЕТ) ЧТО БОИТЕСЬ МЕНЯ?
ПРАВИЛЬНО, КТО ВЕСЕЛИТСЯ, ТОТ НЕ БОИТСЯ! ДА И У МЕНЯ НАСТРОЕНИЕ СЕГОДНЯ ПРЕКРАСНОЕ, ДАЖЕ ПЕТЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ.

ТАНЕЦ И ПЕСНЯ « БАБЫ-ЯГИ»

ПОЙДУ ПЛЯСАТЬ, ЛАПОТОЧКОМ ТОПНУ,
А КОГО НЕ ПЕРПЛЯШУ, ТОМУ ПО ЛБУ ХЛОПНУ.
ПОЙДУ ПЛЯСАТЬ, РУКАВОМ ЗАДЕНУ.
КТО НЕ ПЛЯШЕТ, ПРЕВРАЩУ…В КРОКОДИЛА ГЕНУ.
ФУУУУ…НАПЛЯСАЛАСЬ, ПРЯМ, СТАЛО ВСЁ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО И ПРЕКРАСНО.
ВЕД:
ДА НИЧЕГО ПРЕКРАСНОГО И ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО Я НЕ ВИЖУ.
Б.Я:
ЭТО ПОЧЕМУ ЖЕ?
ВЕД:
АГА, А ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ГДЕ? КУДА ОНИ ПОДЕВАЛИСЬ?
Б.Я:
А, ЭТО-ТО? МОИ ЭТО ПРОДЕЛКИ, МОИ. НЕТУ БОЛЬШЕ У ВАС В САДИКЕ ВЗРОСЛЫХ. СМОТРИТЕ В КОГО Я ИХ ПРЕВРАТИЛА.
ВЫХОДЯТ ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ, ПЕРЕОДЕТЫЕ В ДЕТЕЙ.
ВЕД:
ВОТ ТАК ЧУДЕСА! ЧТО Ж МЫ ТЕПЕРЬ БУДЕМ ДЕЛАТЬ С ЭТИМИ МАЛЫШАМИ?
Б.Я:
Я ВОТ ЧЕГО ДУМАЮ! А ДАВАЙТЕ МЫ УСТРОИМ ЗАБАВНЫЕ СОРЕВНОВАНИЯ МЕЖДУ НАСТОЯЩИМИ ДЕТЬМИ И МНОЮ ЗАКОЛДОВАННЫМИ. РЕБЯТА, ВЫ СОГЛАСНЫ? А ВЫ,ДЕТИШКИ? (ОТВЕТЫ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЕЙ)
ВЕД:
ХОРОШО, УСТРОИМ СОРЕВНОВАНИЯ, ТОЛЬКО, ЧУР, Я САМА ПРИДУМАЮ НАЗВАНИЯ ДЛЯ КОМАНД. (ДУМАЕТ) ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ БУДУТ « КУКЛЯШКИ », А ДЕТИ БУДУТ « МУЛЬТЯШКИ». СОГЛАСНЫ?
Б.Я:
А КОМАНДЫВАТЬ СОРЕВНОВАНИЯМИ БУДУ Я! КОМАНДЫ, СТРОЙСЯ!
ПЕРВОЕ ЗАДАНИЕ: « СКВОЗЬ ОБРУЧИ»
Б.Я:
(ВЫТАСКИВАЕТ МЕШОК С МЯЧАМИ)
ЧТО В МОЁМ МЕШКЕ ЛЕЖИТ?
ВРОДЕ КРУГЛОЕ НА ВИД.
АРБУЗЫ СПЕЛЫЕ?
ДЫНИ ЗАГОРЕЛЫЕ?
МОЖЕТ ЧУДО - КАЛАЧИ?
НЕТ, В МОЁМ МЕШКЕ…МЯЧИ.
ВТОРОЕ ЗАДАНИЕ «КТО БОЛЬШЕ СОБЕРЁТ МЯЧЕЙ В РУКИ»
ВЕД:
ПОКА КОМАНДЫ ОТДЫХАЮТ, МЫ НЕМНОГО ПОИГРАЕМ.
ИГРЫ ПО ВЫБОРУ.



Б.Я:
А ТЕПЕРЬ ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНОЕ ЗАДАНИЕ…
ТРЕТЬЕ ЗАДАНИЕ «ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЭСТАФЕТА»
ВЕД:
В ЛОВКОСТИ, БЫСТРОТЕ, СМЕКАЛКЕ НЕТ РАВНЫХ НИ «КУКЛЯШКАМ», НИ «МУЛЬТЯШКАМ». ДЕТИ, А ВАМ ПОНРАВИЛИСЬ ЗАКОЛДОВАННЫЕ БАБОЙ ЯГОЙ ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ? А КОГДА ОНИ ВАМ БОЛЬШЕ НРАВЯТСЯ: КОГДА ОНИ ТАКИЕ ОЗОРНЫЕ И ВЕСЁЛЫЕ, ИЛИ КОГДА ОНИ ПРОСТО ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ? (ОТВЕТЫ)
Б.Я:
ВОТ И ЧУДЕСНЕНЬКО! ПУСТЬ ВАШИ ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ ОСТАЮТСЯ ВСЕГДА ТАКИМИ ВЕСЁЛЫМИ И ОЗОРНЫМИ.
ВЕД:
И ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ МЕЖДУ ВАМИ ВСЕГДА ДРУЖБА. КРЕПКАЯ ДРУЖБА-ВЕДЬ БЕЗ ДЕТЕЙ И ВЗРОСЛЫХ НЕВОЗМОЖНО ЖИТЬ НА БЕЛОМ СВЕТЕ.
ПЕСНЯ «ВЗРОСЛЫЕ И ДЕТИ»
ВО ВРЕМЯ ПЕНИЯ БАБА ЯГА УХОДИТ. ПОСЛЕ ПЕСНИ СНОВА ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ С ПОДНОСОМ И КОРОБКОЙ КОНФЕТ.
Б.Я:
НАЛЕТАЙ, РАЗБИРАЙ.
ВЕДУЩАЯ ОТКРЫВАЕТ КОРОБКУ. А В НЕЙ ШИШКИ.
ВЕД:
БАБА ЯГА, НУ КАК ТЕБЕ НЕ СТЫДНО, МЫ СТАРАЛИСЬ, ВЕСЕЛИЛИСЬ, А ТЫ ОПЯТЬ ЗА СВОЁ?
Б.Я:
НУ, НИЧЕГО НЕ МОГУ С СОБОЙ ПОДЕЛАТЬ, ПРЯМО БЕДА.
ВЕД:
БАБА ЯГА, А ДАВАЙ МЫ ТЕБЕ МНОГО СЛОВ ХОРОШИХ СКАЖЕМ, ВЕРНИ ТОЛЬКО НАМ УГОЩЕНИЕ!
Б.Я:
НУ ПОПРОБУЙТЕ,МОЖЕТ ЧЕГО И ПОЛУЧИТСЯ.
ДЕТИ ГОВОРЯТ БАБЕ ЯГЕ ЛАСКОВЫЕ СЛОВА.
Б.Я:
ОЙ, ОЙ, ЧТО СО МНОЙ? КУДА ЭТО МЕНЯ НОЖЕНЬКИ НЕСУТ? (ПОДХОДИТ К КОРЗИНКЕ).
ВОТ И СТАЛА Я ДОБРЕЙ.
ВОТ И СТАЛА Я ЩЕДРЕЙ.
ВАМ ГОСТИНЦЫ ОТДАЮ
И ЗА ВСЁ БЛАГОДАРЮ.
А ЕЩЁ ЖЕЛАЮ ВЕСЬ ГОД ВЕСЕЛЬЯ И СОЛНЕЧНОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ.
ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЙ МАССОВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ.

----------


## aikosha

Доброй ночи, коллеги. Сценарий выпускного на каз языке, может кому пригодится. Перевела с русского языка, который был найден на просторах интернета, переделала под своих детей. 
«Ерекше заттар мұражайы»
 Жүргізуші: - Қайырлы күн құрметті ата-аналар, балабақша қызметкерлері, қонақтар! Қош келдіңіздер! Бүгін осы №4 мектепке дейінгі ұйымда тәрбиеленген бүлдіршіндерімізді ұямыздан ұшырып, мектепке шығарып салғалы отырмыз.
         Қазіргі мынау мереке,
         Бәрінен де ерекше,
         Өйткені біздің балалар,
         Барады ертең мектепке,- деп сүйікті балабақшасымен қимастықпен қоштаса-тын балаларымызды құрметпен қарсы алайық!
(Жеңіл музыка әуенімен қолдарына шар ұстаған балалар қол ұстасып залға кіреді).
Жүргізуші: Өтті қызық көп күндер,
                     Алты жасқа жеттіңдер.
                     Барасыңдар мектепке,
                     Бір белестен өттіңдер!
                     Өсті ақыл-ойларың,
                     Өсті міне бойларың.
                     Қуанышқа ортақпыз,
                     Құтты болсын тойларың!
 Балалар: - Құтты болсын тойымыз!  ( қолдарындағы шарларын ұшырады). 

 Расул: Қызық күндер өткіздік,
              Балабақша бағында.
              Көп оқыдық, көп білдік,
              Табиғат, Отан жайында.
              Құшағында жарқылдап,
              Өтті сәби күндерім.
              Би биледім, ән тыңдап,
              Алаңдауды білмедім.
Алия: Что о саде говорить? 
            Хорошо здесь было жить.
            Нас встречал как дом родной 
            Летом, осенью, зимой.
            Эти стены нас сдружили, 
            Дали радость и тепло.
            Мы считаем, в самом деле, 
            С садом нам так повезло!
 Ақылбек:Гүлге толы жан-жағым,
                   Асыр салып жүгірдім.
                   Өсті талап талғамым,
                   Көп нәрсені ұғындым.
                   Ана тілін ардақтап,
                   Ана тілді біз сүйдік.
                   Сурет салып, ән жаттап,
                   Оқып, жазып үйрендік.
Даниял: Мы пришли в детский сад малышами, 
                Даже ложку держать не могли.
                А теперь вы все видите сами
                Поумнели мы здесь, подросли.
                В саду запаслись мы здоровьем и силой,
                Мы научились работу любить.
                Скажем же саду за это «спасибо»
                И обещаем - его не забыть.
Аружан:Балабақша, балабақша,
               Шаңырағы шаттықтың.
                Балабақша қорғанышы,
                Балғын сәби жастықтың.
                Өздеріңді ұмытпай,
                Есімізге аламыз.
                Ұмытпасын деп әрқашан,
                Балабақша әнін саламыз.

ӘН: «БІЗДІҢ БАЛАБАҚШАМЫЗ»

Жүргізуші: - Құрметті қонақтар, бүгін өздеріңе ерекше заттар мұражайы өз есіктерін ашып отыр. Мұнда, үш жыл бойына жиналған экспонаттар қойылған, әрине балаларымыз балабақшамызға келген уақытта. Мұражайды ашу салтанатын балабақша меңгерушісі Адилова Гүлсім Қангерейқызы мен ата-аналар комитетінің төрайымы Жылқыбаева Райгүлге ұсынамыз. /лентаны қияды/
Сонымен, алғашқы экспонаттарды бізге Фатима мен Амир алып шығады. /балалар емізек пен көз жасына толы банканы алып шығады/
 *** Фанфарылар ойналады
Фатима: Күні кеше анам мені ораған,
                Ақ сүт беріп, емізекпен баптаған.
Амир: Бақшамызға ертіп бізді келгенде
            Анамызды қимай бәріміз жылаған.
Жүргізуші: - Иә, көп кешікпей осы заттар біздің мұражайдан өз орнын тапты. Қандай болып келгендеріңді естеріңе алғыларың келе ме?
 *** «Балапан» әнінің әуенімен кіші топ балалары тәрбиешісімен кіреді.
Бөбектердің құттықтауы: Жолдарың болсын, сәт сапар,
                                                 Бақытты бәрің болыңдар!
                                                 Жақсы оқып сабақты,
                                                 Кілең «бестік» алыңдар!
Тәрбиешісі: - Біздің балалар сіздерді өте жақсы көреді, құрметтейді және де сіздерге мектепте ылғи осындай баға алуларыңызды тілейді./4 пен 5 салынған шарлады сыйға тартады/
Жүргізуші: - Ал біздің балалар сіздерге өздерінің сүйікті ойыншықтарын сыйға тарту етеді./бөбектерге ойыншықтарды береді, оларды шығарып салады/
Жүргізуші: - Мерекелер мен ойын-сауықтар балабақша өмірінің ажыратылмайтын бөлімі. Дәл осында біз аналарымыздың таңданған көздері мен шаттыққа толы күлкілерін көрдік. Бұл экспонаттарды бізге Арман мен Жасмин алып шығады./балалар қағаз бетіне салынған үлкен көздер мен күлкіні алып шығады/
Жасмин: Ботақаным бөбек деп,
                  Еркелеткен ұл-қызын.
                  Анамызды ерекше,
                  Қуантатын күн бүгін.
                  Қуанамыз, сыйлаймыз
                  Қуаныштың мың гүлін.
                  Бақшамызбен қимай біз
                  Қоштасатын күн бүгін.
 Аида: Алты жасқа толамыз,
            Әдепті бала боламыз.
            Қуантып ата-ананы,
            Мектепке кетіп барамыз.
            Баулап, баптап өсірдіңіз,
            Балалық етсек кешірдіңіз,
            Ұмытпаймыз сөзіңізді,
            Құрметтейміз өзіңізді.
Темирлан: Сколько радости на свете: солнце, радуга, цветы,
                     Земляника, теплый ветер, мама, папа, я и ты.
                     Детский сад, мои игрушки, на рисунке стрекоза.
                    Молока парного кружка, мамы добрые глаза.
Ару: Бұл қуаныш себебін
         Бізге қарап ұғарсың.
         Ер жетті деп бөбегім
         Ата-ана қуансын.
         Жақсылыққа құмармыз 
         Жақсы адам болып шығармыз.
         Қуантып ата-ананы
         Таза сәби жүрекпен
         Айтамыз сізге мың алғыс.

БИ: «ГУБКИ БАНТИКОМ»

Жүргізуші: - Үш жылда не болмады дейсіңдер ғой, аналармен қимай қоштасу, жаңадан келген баламен танысудың күлкісі, мерекедегі алғашқы таңдану, ал ұйықтайтын уақыт келгенде, барлығың ертегіні күттіңдер. Ертегіні тап қазір айтып берейін бе? Ендеше, Аяжан бізге мұражайымыздың келесі экспонатын алып шығады. Бұл әрине тәтті ұйқыға батыратын сіздердің жастықтарыңыз. /Аяжан жастықты алып шығады/ 
Аяжан: Ерте, ерте, ерте ме екен,
Өңім бе әлде түсім бе екен,
Мынандай қызықты көрдім...
Ертегіден көрініс
Жүргізуші: Абайда бүгін мереке,
Мектепке алғаш барады.
Барша жұртты қаратып,
Адамдар өтіп барады.
Бірақ, Абай жалғыз емес,
Соңында кім келеді?
Қараңдаршы, балалар, поезд жүріп келе ме?
Абайдың артында асығып келе жатқан кім?
Анасы – Ару: Мен анасы боламын.
Жүргізуші: Абайдың соңында кім жүгіріп келеді?
Әкесі – Расул: Мен ғой, әкесі.
Жүргізуші: Абайдың соңында кім ақсаңдап келеді?
Әжесі – Аида: Мен ғой, әжесі.
Жүргізуші: Кім бұрқылдап сүйретіліп келеді?
Атасы – Ақылбек: Мен ғой, атасы.
Жүргізуші: Айтыңдаршы, неліктен Абайға тіркесіп алдыңдар?
Немене, Абай паровоз ба, вагондарын сүйреп жүретін?
Анасы – Ару: Көйлегінің түймесін кім салады?
Әкесі – Расул: Портфелін кім ұстап жүреді?
Әжесі – Аида: Қарны ашса, бауырсақты кім жегізеді?
Атасы – Ақылбек: Бәтеңкесінің бауын кім байлап береді?
Балалар: Өзі.
Анасы – Ару: Ол әлі кішкентай ғой.
Әкесі – Расул: Ол әлі әлсіз ғой.
Әжесі – Аида:  Ол әлі жүдеу ғой.
Атасы – Ақылбек: Ол көп ауыра береді.
Анасы – Ару: Менің кішкентай ғана баламды аяңдаршы.
Әкесі – Расул: Мен әдейі жұмыстан сұрандым, портфелін көтеру үшін.
Әжесі – Аида:  Немерем жүдеп кетеді деп, бауырсақ алып жүрмін.
Атасы – Ақылбек: Жіберіңдерші бауын байлап берейін.
Жүргізуші: «Білім» деген теңізде,
Желкенді ақ қайықтай,
Абай біздің қалқиды.
Абай біздің мектепке
Дайындықпен барады.
Қорықпаңдар үлкендер,
Абай нық басып барады.
Шақырады асу армандар,
Аппақ асқар сағымдай.
Сол білімнің шыңында
Толқындаңдар бір тынбай.
Болашағы елімнің
Ертеңі сен, ұл – қыздар!
Мадина: Мектепке енді барамыз,
Оқимыз, сауық құрамыз.
Қашық емес арамыз,
Сіздерге келіп тұрамыз.
Амал қанша, біздерге,
Қоштасатын кез келді.
Ойыншықтар мұңайып,
Іздейді-ау енді біздерді.
Арман: Мектеп деген – білім кені, жыр кені,
Мектеп деген – ғылымның ең үлкені.
Мектеп деген – тәрбиеші адамға,
Мектеп деген – даналардың мекені.
Оқимыз, білім аламыз,
Болашақ жолын саламыз. 
Бақшаменен қоштасып
Біріншіге барамыз.
Барлық бала бірге: 
Қуанышымыз біздің мол,
Мектепке біз тарттық жол!
Ұмытпаймыз өзіңді,
Балабақшам қош сау бол!

ӘН: «БІЗ МЕКТЕПКЕ БАРАМЫЗ»

Жүргізуші: -  Мұражайымыздың келесі экспонаты өте ерекше. Экспонатты алып шығу кезегін Гүлнұрға берейік. /Гүлнұр сандықшаны алып шығады/ Бұл кішкентай ғана сандықша. Бұл сандықшаға балаларымыздың армандары салынған. Кәне шетін ашып көрейік, балаларымыздың нені армандайтыны туралы білейік. 
Нұршат: Күнге күліп, күй шерткен 
                Айға әнін тыңдатқан
                Ақын жырын жырласа
                Таң шолпанын қуантқан
                Әнші болғым келеді
Ерасыл: Қуат бітті денеме 
                Ұшқыш болмай немене
                Қанатым бар қайыспас
                Ұшқыш болғым келеді.
Әмір: Бірде қырға шабамын
           Бірде тауға барамын.
           Қашан демін аламын?
           Түн демейді түнде де,
           Күн демейді күндіз де.
           Шаршадым деп айтпаймын
           Өскенде шофер боламын.
Арман: Аспан, аспан арайлым,
              Саған жиі қараймын.
              Сені көзбен шоламын,
              Мен ғарышкер боламын.
              Боламын десем боламын.
Фатима: Ғажап қой сырлы сөйлеген
                 Қазақтың қара өлеңі.
                 Атамды тыңдап кейде мен
                 Ақын болғым келеді.
Гүлнұр: Ақ халатты  киемін,
Аппақ болып жүремін.
Аппақ болып жүргенді
Өзім жақсы көремін.
Мен дәрігер боламын.

----------


## aikosha

Жалғасы.
Жүргізуші: -  Қандай тамаша. Бірақ бұл армандарың орындалу үшін көп еңбек етіп, көп оқу керек. Оқушы қандай баға алу керек мектепте?
Ойын: «Бестікті қағып ал»
Жүргізуші: -  Армандарың әрдайым асқақтай берсін! Жолдарың ашық болсын! 

БИ: «ЗЕЛЕНЕНЬКИЙ ВАГОНЧИК»

Жүргізуші: – Балалар, балабақшадан не үйрендіңдер? Сендер үшін ең қызық сабақ қандай болды?

Назерке: Ең қызығы біз үшін тіл дамыту, ана тілі,
                 Ертегі көп, жұмбақ көп, өлеңге бай дара тілі.
                 Тілің келмей тұрса С мен З-га, Р мен Л-ға,
                 Үйрететін жалықпай, сөйлететін дана тілі.

Раяна: Математика дегенде, оннан егер бесті алсақ,
             Ол дегенің, апатай, мынау, міне бес саусақ.
             Оң қолымда бес саусақ, сол қолымда бес саусақ,
             Көп пе, аз ба, тең бе екен, әлде биік, аласа,
             Айтып берер барлығын сабақ екен тамаша.

Аяжан: Дене шынықтыру сабағын бәріміз де сүйеміз,
              Біздер, апай, әртүрлі жаттығуды білеміз.
              Міне, былай қосылып, міне, былай созылып,
              Отырамыз, тұрамыз, жүгіреміз, жүреміз.

Ән: «Әрқашан күн сөнбесін» /үш тілде/

Жүргізуші: - Енді мен сендерге біздің ең қымбат экспонатымызды көрсеткім келіп тұр. Біз мұнда бойымыздан арылған барлық жаман қылықтарымыз бен әдеттерімізді жинап алдық. Кәне, Расул мен Амир маған экспонатты алып келіңдерші. Тек абай болыңдар. /балалар алып келе жатып құлайды, ыдыстың қақпағы ашылып кетеді/
 Ах! Енді не болады? 
Расул: - Қорқатын ештеңе жоқ, қазір жинап аламыз...., мүмкін кейін.../есінейді/
Амир: - Эй, саған не болды? /жылдам әрі көп сөйлейді/, кәне тұр жылдам, сен не естімейсің бе? Жоқ, сендер оған қараңдаршы, саған айтам, тұр жылдам, сен не естімейсің бе? Тіптен қозғалмайды, /тәрбиешісінің қасына келеді/ оған не болды? Мен оған тұр жылдам, сен не естімейсің бе десем, ол болса тіптен естімейді? /тәрбиеші оның аузын орамалмен байлап жабады/
Жүргізуші: - Болды, кішкене үндемей тұра тұр. Расул екеуің біз арылған барлық жаман қылықтар мен әдеттерімізді шығарып шашып алдыңдар. Енді олар тағы да біздің арамызда жүр. Балалар, олар нені жұқтырып алды? Дұрыс, еріншектік пен көп сөйлеушілікпен.
Амир /ымдап қимылмен көрсетеді/
Жүргізуші: - Енді көп сөйлемейсің бе?
Амир /басын изейді, Расулды оятуға көмек сұрайды, екеуі балалармен бірге шеңберге тұрады/
Жүргізуші: - Балалар, егер қаласаңдар бұл жаман қылықтардан қайта арылуға болады. Ендеше, бәрің шеңберге тұрып қайталаңдар.
*** Ойын «Шапалақта мен сияқты»
Кәне, кәне шапалақта мен сияқты,
Кәне, кәне шапалақта мен сияқты.
Кәне, кәне шапалақтап бәріміз
Жаман әдет қылықтан арыламыз.
Біз еріншек болмаймыз,
Төсекте көп жатпаймыз.
Көп сөйлеп, үлкендердің
Сөздерін де бөлмейміз. /ыдысты ортаға қояды. Соңында аузын қақпақпен жабады/
Жүргізуші: - /ыдысты мұражайға қояды/ Қандай бақыт, ендігі жаман әдет-қылықтардан мәңгіге арылған сияқтымыз. Ал бұл экспонатты мұражайда дабыл жүйесіне қосып қою қажет.
Жүргізуші: - Балалар, ал сендер мектепке қажет құралдарды білесіңдер ме?
Балалар: - Әрине, және оны көрініс арқылы көрсете аламыз.
Көрініс  «Портфель»
Портфельдің суреті салынған үйшік тұр.
 Амир:    Биік те емес, аласа
                 Бір портфель тұр жараса.
                 Қызыққандар кіре алмай
                 Сыртында жүр таласа.
                 Сонда бұны кім алған?
                 Ішіне оның не салған?
Раяна:      Құлпын ашып көрейік,
                 Нелер барын білейік.
                 Тук, тук, тук.
                 Кіреуіме бола ма?
                 Әлде біреу тұра ма?
                 Әрине ешкім тұрмайды.
                 Тұрса үнсіз болмайды.
                 Әне пенал келеді
                 Сөзімді сол жалғайды.
Пенал - Расул:
Пай, пай, пай!
Түсім бе, әлде өңім бе?
Жай портфель емес тегінде.
Болса болар тек қана,
Ертегілер елінде.
Жақынырақ барайын,
Ішіне көз салайын.
Кім тұрарын портфельде
Жайлап біліп алайын.
Тук, тук, тук.
Болар ма екен кіруге?
Кім тұрарын білуге?
Жауапсыз қалды сұрағым.
Онда өзім тұрамын.
(Ішіне кіріп кетеді)
Амир:
Енді әліппе келеді,
Портфельді ол да көреді.
Әліппе – Ерасыл:
Ашық екен есігі,
Ішіне жайлап кірейін,
Кімдер барын білейін.
Жақсы достар болса егер,
Бірге өмір сүрейін.
Жүргізуші - Аяжан:
Есікті ашып осы сәт
Пенал шықты ақылды.
Әліппені өзімен,
Бір тұруға шақырды.
Пенал - Расул:
Кір, Әліппе бас қосайық,
Бірге тұрып достасайық.
Жүргізуші - Назерке:
Жүгіріп дәптер келді де,
Кіргісі келіп ішіне,
Қарады ол да телміре.
Дәптер – Алия:
Жазу жазар болса кім,
Онда мен де керекпін.
Кіргізіңдер мені де,
Бір тұрайық демекпін.
Жүргізуші – Фатима:
Әліппе де жөн көрген
Адал досты.
Қатарына дәптерді
Жедел қосты.
Әліппе – Нұршат:
Кел дәптерім, келіңіз,
Портфеліме кіріңіз.
Оқушы үшін әрқашан
Керекпін деп біліңіз.
Жүргізуші - Назерке:
Түгелдесіп бір-біріне,
Достар күтіп алаңдар.
Келіп жатты жүгіріп
Түрлі түсті қаламдар.
Аяжан: 
Пайда болды 4 - тік те,
Көп ұзамай 5 - тік те.
Айтып жатты жарысып.
Өз ойларын естірте.
5-тік – Мадина:
Оқушының бәрі де
Мені жақсы көреді.
Портфельдің дәл төрінен
Маған орын береді.
4-тік – Гульнур:
Жақсы оқитын балалар,
4 пен 5-ті алады.
Ұқыпты өзі ынталы,
Тәрбиелі болады.
Қызыл қалам – Жасмин:
Әрине, әрине!
Керексіңдер бәрің де
Көңіл сыйса сыямыз
Тар болса да ұямыз.
Көк қалам – Аружан:
Тәртібінен, сабақтан
«4», «5» алып жарыссын.
Кіріңдер жақсы бағалар,
Оқушылар таныссын.
Жүргізуші – Фатима:
Міне осылай портфелдің,
Лезде іші толып кетті.
Арттарынан жүгіріп
2 лік пен 1 де жетті.
2лік – Аслан: 
Портфелім, мені қалдырмай
Кіргізіп ал ішіңе.
Жалқауларға жайлымын,
Жалынбаймын үшіңе.
1лік – Темирлан:
Жалқауларын жалдап алам,
Аңқауларын алдам алам.
Көшпей қалса сыныптан
Досым үшін мен де қалам.
Жүргізуші - Амир:
Сұрланып босағадан
Пенал шықты.
Ұрысып «1» « 2»- ні
Жерге тықты.
Пенал - Ерасыл:
Сөздеріңді жөн көретін
Бізді аңқау  деп едің?
Балалардың досы мықты,
Сендерсіз-ақ күн көретін.
Еңбек етпей ерінсе,
Ол оқушы бола ма?
Достарымыз 4 пен 5,
Кетіңдер бізге жолама.
Жүргізуші – Раяна:
Кіргізбей 1 мен 2 ні,
Сарт етіп есік жабылды.
Оқушы екен иесі,
Міне өзі табылды.
Оқушы қыз  жүгіріп келіп портфелін алады.
Жүргізуші: - Мұражайымыздың келесі экспонаты біздің түлектеріміз. /түлектер тұрады/. Қараңдаршы олар бүгін есейіп, әдемі, салтанатты болып келіп отыр. Бүгін балаларыңыз аман-есен балабақша қабырғаларында балалықтарын қалдырып кетіп барады. Сондықтан ата-аналар комитетін алдымен ант беріп, сосын балаларын қабылдау туралы қолжазбаңызды тапсырыңыз.
«Қолжазба»
Біз, бүгінгі балабақша түлектерінің ата-аналары, балаларымызды №4 балабақшаға сақтауға, тәрбиелеуге және үйренуге тапсырылған балаларымызды қабылдап алу туралы қолжазбаны береміз.
Ата-аналар комитеті мынандай жағдайды белгілейді: сақтауға тапсырған балаларымыз уақ (мелкоформатные) болатын, қабылдағанымыз ірі (крупногабаритных). Казіргі нарық заманында оларды киіндіру, тамақтандыру қиынға соғады. Бірақ балаларымыздың әдемі де көңілді жүздеріне қарап, балабақшада алған білімдері мен дағдылары, іскерліктері мектепте де көмектеседі деп үміттенеміз.

Жүргізуші: - Сіздің қолжазбаңыз осы мұражайда сақталады, осымен ерекше заттар мұражайы өз жұмысын аяқтайды. Ал балаларымыз балабақшамен қоштасады.
Би: «Қоштасу вальсі»
Расул: Ұстаздардың ұстазы,
Тәрбиенің ұстасы.
Меңгеруші апайға
Риза ата-анада.
Бізде мұнда әрдайым,
Бәрі-бәрі дап-дайын.
Қамымызды ойлаған
Гүлсім Қангерейқызына мың алғыс!

Нұршат: Әдіскер боп бақшада,
               Атқарған зор қызметті.
               Жұмасұлу Шагуанқызы қашанда,
               Бәрімізге құрметті.
               Сізге мың алғыс!

Гульнур: Денсаулыққа болаттай
Ауруларды жолатпай
Күнде болған әбдігер
Қамқоршымыз дәрігер
 Светлана Николаевнаға мың рахмет!
Ерасыл: Біздер үшін асығып ас қамдаған,
                Бір сәтке де қолдары босамаған.
                Асханада жүреді аспазшылар,
               Дастарханға дәмді тамақ дайындаған.
               Асқа бізді тойдырған аспазшы апайларға мың алғыс!
Фатима: Еңбек еткен еңселі,
Сырты менен ішіне.
Балабақшаның қызметін
Иығына көтерген.
Дәмді, тәтті тағамды
Жеткізген бізге дүкеннен,
Қоймашы Гүлбану апайға мың алғыс!

Аслан:  Таза сүлгі береді,
               Апта сайын тазалап.
               Тазалыққа шақырған,
               Гүлнұр апай құрметті,
               Өзіңізге мың алғыс!

Аружан: Ағылшын тілім білсін деп
Үйреткен бізге Майра апай.
Қоштаспай біз қаламыз
Сізге алғыс айтамыз!

Аида: Әрбір күні бір-бір баладай
Сапқа бәріміз тұрамыз.
Секір десе секіріп,
Айтқан тілін аламыз.
Болды бізге Гүлмира Айткалиқызы
Арайлап атқан ақ таңдай.
Салауатты өмір кешіп
Самғаймын алға қырандай.
Өзіңізге мың алғыс!

Амир:  Бізде мұнда әрдайым,
             Бәрі-бәрі дап дайын.
             Қамымызды ойлаған,
            Жылу беріп қамдаған,
             Рысгүл деген апайым,
            Өзіңізге мың алғыс!

Алия:  Бақшада жүріп біз дағы,
             Ән де айттық, биледік.
             Анаргуль Ұзақбаевнадан,
              Бар өнерді үйрендік,
              Өзіңізге мың алғыс!
Ақылбек:  Бала жанын түсінген,
                    Атқарған зор қызметті.
                    Нургуль Сейілханқызы қашанда,
                    Бәрімізге құрметті.
                   Өзіңізге мың алғыс!


Назерке: Есеп-қисап жүргізетін
Бақшаға кіріс кіргізетін
Ағайымыз Абатқа
Біз айтамыз мың алғыс!

Даниал: Ертемен келеді,
                Таза сүлгі береді.
                 Содан кейін біздерге,
                 Ыстық тамақ береді,
                 Айгүл Жақсылыққызына мың алғыс!

Раяна: Кто в мир фантазий нас водил и каплю выдувал?
              Кто вместе с нами наш портрет гуашью рисовал?
              Венера Рафаиловна, мы вас благодарим
              И эти скромное «спасибо» мы вам сказать хотим.

Темирлан: Бақшадағы күндерді
                    Есімізде сақтаймыз.
                    Айсұлу, Алмагүл апайлар сіңірген
                    Еңбегіңізді ақтаймыз.

Жасмин: Жазу жазып үйреткен 
Әріптерді оқытқан
Санамақты жаттатып
Санауды бізге үйреткен
Жақсы болсақ қуанған
Қате болсақ кешірген Сағира Қанапияқызына,
Айкүміс Сайынқызына
Айтамыз біз мың алғыс!

Ән: «Қош бол, балабақшамыз»

Жүргізуші: - Айналайын гүлдерім,
                        Ақ шуақты күндерім.
                        Ерекше қызық тілдерің,
                        Естен кетпес үндерің.
                        Сүйкімді балғын бала шақ,
                        Сендердікі болашақ.
                        Озат болып оқыңдар,
                        Ойға білім тоқыңдар! – деп, біз  балаларымызбен қимастықпен қоштасамыз.
«Қоштасу дәлізі» балалар музыка әуенімен тәрбиеші апайлармен қоштасады.

Директордың құттықтау сөзі.

Дипломдарды табыстау.

Ата-аналардың құттықтау сөзі. 

"Қош бол балабақшамыз" әні кезінде біздер экранға 3жыл бойына жиналған "Менің қызықты сәттерім" атты фотослайд жүргіздік.

----------


## aikosha

"Анама арналған сиқырлы кәмпиттер" атты ертеңгілігіміз (бұл сценарийді де орыс тілінен аударып алдым)
Залдың іші мерекеге сай әдемі безендірілген. 
Жүргізуші: - Армысың ару қыздар, абзал ана
                        Анаға тең келетін бар ма дана?
                        Мерекең бүгінгі күн құтты болсын
                        Қуанышпен құшағың гүлге толсын!
Құрметті мейірімі сарқылмайтын аналар, дана әжелер, ұлағатты ұстаз-әріптес-тер, аяулы құрбы-құрдастар, ару қыздар! Көктемнің шуақты күндерімен қатар келіп жатқан төл мерекелеріңіз құтты болсын!
Сөз керек – ару ананың сұлулығын айтып жеткізуге.
Сөз керек – анаға деген махаббат пен құрметті тіл ұшына үйіруге.
Сөз керек – жылына бір рет болса да, 
Аналарды мерекемен құттықтауға.
Меркелеріңіз құтты болсын! Сіздерге зор денсаулық, мол бақыт, отбасыла-рыңызға амандық, татулық, еңбектеріңізге жеміс тілейміз. Ендеше, 
Той-тойлап дала мен қалаларым,
Мерекең құтты болсын аналарым!
Қаракөз қыз, абзал ана мерекесін,
Құттықтауға келіп тұр балаларың.
Балалар, қолдарына жүрекше әуе шарларын қолдарына ұстап, музыка әуенімен кіреді.
Расул: Шуақты көктем келді гүлін алып,
Көктемнің мерекесі бүгін анық.
Өмірдің көктемі де, гүлі – аналар,
Ана деп бас иеді күллі халық!
Әмір: Бүгін наурыздың сегізі,
Сұлулықтың негізі.
Әдемі сөзі адамның
Анаға айтар лебізі.
Гүлнұр: Сеніміңді ақтаймын,
Еркелеткен балаңмын.
Аман жүріп әрқашан,
Мұңаймашы анашым.
Құтты болсын мейрамың,
Құттықтаймын анашым!
Арман: Достықты біз ойлаймыз,
Бірге күліп-ойнаймыз.
Қыздарды да құттықтап,
Мерекесін тойлаймыз!
Темирлан: Ана, әже, апайлар,
Құтты болсын мереке!
Осы келген ортаға,
Тілейміз біз береке.
Жүргізуші: -Анам менің өмірдегі тірегім.
Анам менің - кеудемдегі жүрегім.
Егер менің қасымда сен болмасан,
Бұл өмірде қалай ғана жүремін. – деген сөздермен балаларыңның сізге деген махаббаты мен мейірімге толы жүрекшелерін қабыл алыңдар.
Балалар қолдарындағы әуе жүрекшелерін сыйға тартады.
Жүргізуші: - Балалар, қараңдаршы. Сіздердің жылы лебіздеріңізден кейін, аналарыңның көздері жылылық пен мейірімге толды. Енді бәрің орындарыңыз-ға жайғасып отырыңыздар. 
Балалар, бүгін бір қызық болды. Күнді қоян сәулесі терезеден қарады. Бөлме-мізге енді де, шуақты жол қалдырды. Сол жолменен жүріп ем, көрдім талай ерлікті. Қызық болса әңгіме, айтып берейін сіздерге.
Көрдім мен: әкесі мен баласы, үлкен сөмке қолға алып, дүкенге олар жиналды, байыпты түр танытып. Ананы қуантуға, көп тәтті алмақ сатып.
Көрдім мен: ата, әке, немере бірігіп үй жинап жүр. Шаңсорғышы гүрілдеп, үйдің шаңын соруда. Ана келіп «Тамаша!» деп, алғысын жаудыруда.
(құмыраға салынған гүлдер, әдемі ашық хаттар мен кәмпит қорапшасы тұрған үстелге балалардың назарын аударады)
Ал мына жерді жөнге келтіріпті. Әдемі гүл шоғы, аяулы аналарға ашықхат, қорапшадағы кәмпит. Қалай ойлайсыңдар, бұның бәрі кімге? Әрине, аналарға. Мына қорапшадағы жазуды оқиын. Бұл кәмпиттер сиқырлы екен. Тыңдаңыздар «Кәмпитті жесең – ойлаған тілегің сол мезетте орындалады. Сеніңіз. Көңіл-күйіңіз сол сәтте көңілденіп шаттанады.» Міне қызық! Ал кәнеки, қайсың бірінші болып мына кәмпиттен дәм татады?
(Ұл баласы бар кез-келген анаға береді.)
Ана (тілек тілейді): - Мен ұлымның ел қорғаны, қыздардың қорғаушысы болып өскенің тілеймін!
Жүргізуші: - Әрине, өзін сүйетінін, ешкімге ренжітпеуге бермейтінін білетін ана – бақытты. Бірақ бұл тек әкелердің қолдарынан келеді деп ойлайсыңдар ма? Біздің жігіттер де, қыздарымызға арнап тақпақтар жаттады.
Аслан: Айтқанда әнді әуелі,
Ерекше шығар әуені.
Биязы қыз Аяжан,
Өзі де ұяң, әдемі.
Ақылбек: Өзіңді ұлдар егеді,
Топта өзің ерегі.
Сен де еліңе ардақты бол,
Нұрлан Фатима дегелі.
Жүргізуші: Ай секілді өзі де,
Сыңғыр-сыңғыр сөзі де.
Ал біздің Әлияның,
Әдемі ғой көзі де.
Нұршат: Мерекеде көктемгі, 
Жақтырмайды өктемді.
Жасминді біз байқаймыз,
Еркелігі көп тегі.
Әмір: Билейді кейде айнала, 
Көркіне ақылы сай ғана.
Аида біздің әдемі,
Сөйлейді бірақ жай ғана.
Жүргізуші: Демейміз өзін білімсіз,
Ұнатамыз үнін біз.
Бір қызымыз баяу болса,
Бұл  Аруымыз – тынымсыз.
Ерасыл: Алар дәйім бестігін,
Аққұба қыз кескінің.
Бойшаң біздің Гүлнұр,
Ұяңдау деп естідім.
Арман: Сабағын да меңгерген,
Жақсылықты жөн көрген.
Ата-анасы Назеркеге
Әдемі есім теңгерген.
Жүргізуші: Сабағын жақсы оқиды,
Көңілге бәрін тоқиды.
Үндемей жүрген Аружан,
Нені ойлап тоқиды?
Темірлан: Саған да жыр арналады,
Саусағынан бал тамады.
Екпінділер қатарында
Ақсары қыз Мадина.
Расул:Үздік оқып сабағын,
Бәрімізге жағатын.
Раяна кейде қырсықса,
Түйіп алар қабағын.
Жүргізуші: - Жарайсыңдар жігіттер. Енді қыздарды ойынға шақырайық.
Муз/ойын: «Хи-хи, ха-ха»
Жүргізуші: - Құрметті аналар сіздер үшін біздің жігіттеріміз өнер көрсетіп, жақсы көңіл- күй сыйлағысы келеді. Олай болса тамашалайық.
«Қазіргі заман биі»
Жүргізуші: - Құрметті қонақтар, кәмпиттердің сиқирлы екеніне көздеріңіз жетті ме? Ендеше мен тағы кім дәмін көргісі келеді? (аналардың біреуіне береді)
Ана (тілек тілейді): - Ас үйде шаруа бастан асады: күрішті маған кім іріктесе алады? Күлбикештер әрине тек ертегіде ғана болады, дегенмен балалар аналарына көмекші болсын деп тілеймін.
 Жүргізуші: - Бұл тілегіңіз де орындалады. Біздің балалар әрдайым көмекке келеді.
Ерасыл: Қуантам деп анамды,
Жудым бүгін еденді.
Бәрі тайып құлады.
Ыдыс жуам мен енді.
Аслан: Қыз болсам ғой қиналмай,
Кірін жуып берер ем.
Шай қайнатып, бала ойнатып,
Үйін  жинап жүрер ем.
Нұршат: Ана деген ақылшың,
Анаң барда батырсың.
Қасыңда кім болса да,
Тек анаңа жақынсың.
Жүргізуші: - Осындай көмекшілері бар аналардың, асқан бақыты бар ма.
Балалар, енді қандай көмекші екендеріңді іспен дәлелдеңдер.
Ойын: «Көмекшілер» 
Жүргізуші: - Мен кәмпитті тағы да бір анаға ұсынамын.
(аналардың біреуіне береді)
Ана (тілек тілейді): - Бәрімізге анасың,
Біз үшін күн боп жанасың.
Құтты болсың мейрамың,
Аман жүрші анашым!
Жүргізуші: - Ана кім туралы тақпақ оқыды? (Ана туралы) Ал ананың анасы сендерге кім болады? (Әже болады) Әрине. Бұл әдемі тілектерге біздің балаларымыздың да қосары бар.
Аружан: Аялаған, саялаған,
Бар бақытым, берекем.
Әжетайым құттықтаймын,
Бүгін сенің мерекең.
Ақылбек: Айналайын әжем,
Мәпелеген жастан.
Менің қымбат данам,
Көңілі көк аспан.
Ару: Әлпештедің, аяладың,
Ханшайымдай бағаладың.
Айналайын аппақ әжем
Күндей ыстық алақаның.
Жүргізуші: - Қуанамыз, сыйлаймыз,
Қуаныштың мың гүлін.
Әжелерді құттықтап,
Ән арнаймыз біз бүгін. 
Ән: «Әжетайым»
Жүргізуші: - Әжелеріміз би билегенді ұнататын. Арнайы өздеріңізге дайындал-ған көңілді би. Қабыл алыңыздар.
Би: «Полька»
Жүргізуші: - Қандай тамаша кәмпиттер! Тағы бір анаға берейін.
(қыз баласы бар кез-келген анаға береді.)
Ана (тілек тілейді): - Қанаттанса балапан,
Қалайынша ұшпайды.
Әрбір қыз, әр балақан
Анасына ұқсайды.
Жүргізуші: - Әрине, қыздар өз аналарына ұқсап өседі.
Ақ анашым, әппағым.
Өзің жайлы тақпағым.
Арналады сіздерге,
Бар баланың тақпағы.
Раяна: «Ана» дейміз, бәріміз де аңқылдап,
«Ана» дейді, жас сәби де жарқылдап.
Ана деген – бәйтерегі өмірдің,
Ана деген – алтын қазық, алтын бақ.
Жасмин: Аяулы да, алтын нұрлы анашым, 
Жүрегімде мәңгі бірге боласың.
Сен – асқарсың, сен – аспансың, биіксің,
Сен – дарқансың, сен – жомартсың, пейілсің.
Назерке: Баланың да тірегі,
Дананың да тірегі.
Шаншылмасын ешқашан,
Аналардың жүрегі.
Аяжан: Ана деген – асқақ ән,
Орындайтын әрқашан.
Анадай қымбат сыйлықты,
Таба алмайсың ешқашан.
Мадина: Бар өмірдің жүрегі,
Өзің алтын ордасын.
Тірлігімнің тірегі,
Уайымың еш болмасын.
Үн қатасын бал тілмен,
Еркелеймін әр күн мен.
Құттықтаймын анашым,
Сегізінші наурызбен!
Фатима: Алақаны ақ самал,
Мәпелеген жан ана.
Көкте күнім батса да,
Өзің күнсің балаңа.
Теңдесі жоқ данасың,
Арқа тұтар панасың.
Еңбегіңді ақтаймын,
Аман болшы, Анашым!
Жүргізуші: - Қандай бала болмайық,
Анамызға дәріміз.
Көтерсінші көңілін,
Ән салайық бәріміз.
Ән: «Ақ мамам»
Жүргізуші: - Мұнда тағы бір кәмпит бар екен. Демек тағы бір тілек орындалады. (аналардың біреуіне береді)
Ана (тілек тілейді): - Көктем келді қазағымның
Даласына құлпырып.
Тілеймін бар аналарға,
Ұзақ жаса, жүр күліп.
Жүргізуші: - Әрине, күлкі өмірді ұзартады дейді. Тілегіңіз қабыл болсын. 
«Тәтті нан» ертегісінен көрініс тамашалайық.
Әже (Сағира апа): - Міне қамырым да көтерілді, жұмсақ, дәмді, тәтті нан пісетін болды. Дастарханға қамырды илейін. Арасына алма салайын. Ару көктем қонаққа келгенде дәм татқызайын.(Тәтті нан секіреді.)
Әже: - Ой, мынау не? Мына тәтті нан маған бірдеңе айтқысы келеді. Менің сиқырлы орамалым қайда? (Орамалмен жабады.)
Чуф-чуф көрінші,
Чуф-чуф тірілші. (Тәтті нан тіріледі.)
Тәтті нан (Аслан): - Әже сәлем бердік, мен бәрін естідім. Сіз көктем аруын күтіп отырсыз. Көңілді мереке болатын болды. Жарайды мен жолға шығып көктемді қарсы алайын.(әндетеді)
Мен тәтті нанмын,
Көңілденіп келемін,
Көктем аруын күтемін.
(Алдынан қоян шығады.)
Қоян (Арман): - Сәлем тәтті нан, мен сені жеймін.
Тәтті нан: - Жемеші мені, мен саған өлең айтып беремін:
Мен тәтті нанмын,
Әжемнен қаштым.
Жолда жүгіріп келемін,
Көктем аруын күтемін.
Қоян: - Сен дәмдісің, сонда да жеп қоямын.
Тәтті нан: - Балалар, көмектесіңдерші. Қоян неден қорқады?
Балалар: - Желден қорқады.
Тәтті нан: - Қане, бәріміз жел дыбысын салайық. 
Балалар жел дыбысын салады, қоян қашып кетеді. Тәтті нан домалап кете береді, алдынан қасқыр шығады.
Қасқыр (Расул): - Сәлем тәтті нан, мен сені жеймін. 
Тәтті нан (бокстасып): - Тәтті нанды қорқытпа,
Тезірек қаш орманға.
Керек етсем  егерде,
Ұрып тастаймын  сені де.
Қасқыр (қорқып): - Саған не болды тәтті нан, неге мені  ұрасың?
Тәтті нан: - Балалар, қасқыр неден қорқады?
Балалар: - Иттен. 
Тәтті нан: - Ендеше бәріміз итше үрейік. АФ-АФ-АФ.
Балалар үреді, қасқыр қашып кетеді.Қасқырдан құтылған тәтті нан әрі қарай домалап кетеді. Алдынан аю шығады.
Аю (Ерасыл): - Сәлем тәтті нан, мен сені жеймін.
Тәтті нан: - Жемеші мені, мен саған өлең айтып беремін:
Мен тәтті нанмын,
Әжемнен қаштым.
Жолда жүгіріп келемін,
Көктем аруын күтемін.
Аю: - Мен сені бәрібір жеп қоямын.
Тәтті нан: - Сені қалай қорқытсам екен? (ойланады) Балалар, аю неден қорқады?
Балалар: Аю арадан қорқады.
Тәтті нан: - Бәріміз ара болайық. 
Балалар ара болады. Ж-Ж-Ж-Ж-Ж  Аю қашып кетеді.
Тәтті нан: - Қой мен шаршадым, әрі қарай көктем аруын іздей алмаспын, - деп томарға отыра кетеді. Осы кезде түлкі келеді.
Түлкі: - Мен әдемі түлкішек, ән салуды ұнатам. Ой, бұл не өзі?
Тәтті нан: - Не емес, кім?  Мен тәтті нанмын, сұлу көктемді күтуге шығып едім,  жете алар емеспін.
Түлкі: - Қандай дәмді нан, алақаныма отыршы.
Тәтті нан: - Жә, бұл қулығыңды білемін. Бірінші алақаныма отыр, одан мұрыныма отыр, сосын бауырсақ сияқты мені аф-ф деп жеп қойғың келеді ғой. Ал сонда көктем аруын кім күтеді? Одан, қайта дос болып, көктемді бірге қарсы алайық. Ол қазір жақындап қалған болар.
Жүргізуші: - Балалар, біз де Көктем-аруын күтеміз бе?
Балалар: - Иә.
Жүргізуші: - Ендеше, Көктем-ару бізге келгенше ойын ойнауға шақырамын.
Муз/ойын: «Лавата»
Жүргізуші: - Жадыраған күн келді,
Жылу тартып бойына.
Ұстаз, ана, кемеңгерді
Құттықтау тұр ойында.
Бәрің, бәрің қараңдар,
Ана, бала, халайық.
Тіршіліктің бастауы
Көктемді қарсы алайық.
Музыка әуенімен Көктем-ару кіреді.
Көктем-ару: - Сәлем, достар аман ба?
Мыңау бейбіт заманда
Мен көктемнің жаршысы,
Қуантамын бәріңді.
Күлімде, күн күлімде,
Жер жасарып көгерсін.
Кешегідей бүгінде
Бүлдіршіндер ән салсын.
Жүргізуші: - Тілегіңіз орындалады.
Ән: «Көктем жыры»
Көктем-ару: - Өнерлерің үстем болсын, балалар! Мен де сендерге құр қол кел-генім жоқ. Әрине бәріңіз де мынадай қуанышты күнде аналарыңа гүл сыйлағы-ларың келеді. Бірақ айналада әлі күнге дейін қар жатқанда «гүлді қайдан алам?» деп әлек болып жүргендеріңді білемін. Сондықтан да мен гүлдерімді өзіммен бірге ала келдім. Аналарыңа сыйлаңдар.
Жүргізуші: - Рахмет саған Көктем-ару.
Көктем-ару: - Ал мені басқа балалар да күтіп отыр. Сау болыңдар, балалар! Аналарыңды ренжітпей, әрқашанда құрметтеп жүріңдер.
Көктем-ару бәрімен қоштасып шығып кетеді.
Жүргізуші: - Балалар, мында тағы бір кәмпит қалыпты. Рұқсат болса, менің де бір тілегім бар еді. Жесем бола ма? (тілек тілейді)
Күлімде, күн күлімде.
Аналарым қуансын.
Қырдың көкшіл түгіндей
Мың бұралып, би салсын.
Аида: Если спросят: «В целом свете, что всего милей?»
           Я отвечу, что улыбка мамочки моей!
           «Что нас светом согревает, как сама весна?»
           Я отвечу: «Ну, конечно, мамины глаза!»
Әлия: Если спросят: «В целом свете, что всего добрей?»
           Я отвечу: «Это руки мамочки моей!»
           «Кто нежней всех в целом мире смотрит на меня?»
           Я отвечу: «Ну, конечно, мамочка моя!»
Би: «Анаға арнау»
Жүргізуші: - Әлемдегі керемет,
Алақаны ананың.
Анамызға арнап біз,
Сый тартамыз бағалы
Балалар аналарына гүлдер мен сыйлықтарды  сыйлайды. 
Жүргізуші: - Өмірдің иесі сен ғазиз-Ана,
Келтірген дүниеге нелер дана.
Анасыз батыр да жоқ, ақын да жоқ,
Өмірдің алтын кілті - сенде ғана.
Өмірге бізді келтіріп,
Жарық дүние сыйлаған.
Жамандыққа  баласын,
Ешқашан да қимаған.
Көрмесін қайғы балалар,
Аман болсын аналар! – деп бүгінгі ертеңгілігімізді аяқтаймыз.

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## Анечка1986

Девочки у меня к вам вопрос от музыкального руководителя. Скажите пожалуйста, как планировать индивидуальную работу с детьми и как записывать это в планах. Сколько детей можно брать в индивидуальную работу? Записывать в циклограмме имена детей, включенных в индивидуальную работу?

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (30.10.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (30.10.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

Извиняюсь! Забыла ссылку вставить. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (30.10.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса 25

Виола, вы как всегда с богатым новым материалом. Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Ликсанна

> Виола, вы как всегда с богатым новым материалом. Спасибо большое!!!


Я тоже благодарю Вас, Виола, за Вашу щедрость. Так трудно найти нужный материал, а Вы всегда помогаете! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Ликсанна

Уважаемая Виола! Огромная просьба к Вам - если есть возможность, выложите, пожалуйста, сценарии из Альманаха на русском языке в отсканированном варианте, а то казахские стихи в ворде неправильно отображаются. Спасибо!

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится сценарий осеннего утренника для старшей группы на казахском языке. Проводила очень давно.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Осенний бал для старшей группы на казахском языке. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Мой сценарий  осеннего утренника для средней группы  на казахском языке


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Мой сценарий осеннего утренника для старшей группы на казахском языке


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Қызғылт-сары, алтын күз! - сценарий для 2 младшей на казахском языке


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Ликсанна

Спасибо большое за помощь!


> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Любанька как я тебя люблю!!! Спасибо!!! А что за новый журнал?

----------


## Мусиенко

Мой сценарий "День независимости" [IMG]http://s.******info/955209b6d1b7af819e439fb018dee9a7.gif[/IMG]для средней группы. Построен в виде интегрированного занятия. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

В прошлом году брала в старшей группе на День Независимости


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

А это интегрированное занятие в средней группе. Тоже прошлый год.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Интегрированное занятие в средней группе. Сценарий на казахском языке


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Может быть уже выставляла этот сценарий для старшей группы. Викторина с родителями



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

День Независимости. Мой сценарий для старшей группы на казахском языке. Проводила оооочень давно. Может кому и пригодится....



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Когда-то проводила это  интегрированное занятие в казахской средней группе. 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> Любанька как я тебя люблю!!! Спасибо!!! А что за новый журнал?


Оля, это новый  российский журнал. Мне понравился. Вот и с вами поделилась.

----------


## Захарова Ольга

всем добрый вечер. Девчата, никто не проводил новогоднюю сказкотеку, вот идея родилась, может вместе что то и разовьем,а?

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса 25

Виола, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Игры на Наурыз

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

flag (29.01.2021), oksi7771 (03.03.2020), tatjana_73_14 (30.03.2016), Мусиенко (22.03.2016)

----------


## Ликсанна

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Спасибо большое за Вашу помощь, Виола! Очень интересный альманах. Песни и фонограммки качественные. 
Извините, в сценарии ко Дню Независимости нет 2 страницы на русском языке - 32 страничка. Выложите, пожалуйста, если не трудно. С наступающим праздником! Здоровья, счастья, творческих успехов!

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (03.03.2020)

----------


## slunce

я новичок на форуме. очень интересно прочитать ваши сценарии наурыза. могу предложить свои наработки.других праздников 


> Эти сценарии на старшую и подготовительную группы
> Наурыз
> (старшая группа)
> 
> Звучит казахская народная музыка, дети входят в зал.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Музыку к ним выложу позже.

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Tauran

Виола, огромное спасибо! :Tender:

----------


## IGalkina

Виола, замечательный материал! Огромное спасибо за творчество!

----------


## Мусиенко

Виола! Огромнейшее спасибо за матерал!

----------


## Helenbird

Добрый день, коллеги! Может кому-нибудь пригодится при проведении праздников моя авторская физминутка

Казахстан – моя страна (разводят руки в стороны, как бы показывая на просторы)
Птицам с высоты видна! (руки имитируют движение крыльев птицы)
Там акын с домброй сидит, (имитация игры на домбре)
Там на лошади джигит.     (руки впереди, кулачки сжаты – держимся за уздечку и немного приседаем, изображая скачку)
А в ауле угощают              (разводят руки в стороны поочередно)
Гостя очень вкусным чаем (соединяют ладошки рук, изображая пиалу)
Баурсаки там  пекут, («лепим» ладошками баурсак)
И ковры для юрты ткут. (левая ладонь раскрыта – это ковер, а правой рукой имитируем  вышивание)
Сбызгы в степи поет, («играем» на дудочке)
Солнце над страной встает! (Поднимаем руки вверх, ладони раскрыты)
Дарит каждому из нас (показываем пальчиком, как бы считая каждого ребенка)
Лучик золотой сейчас! (беремся за руки и поднимаем их вверх)

----------

oksi7771 (30.10.2018)

----------


## лариса 25

Виола, вы большая умничка!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Любовь Коробко

ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, НУЖНА ВАША ПОМОЩЬ!

Я только что подписал(а) петицию "Первый канал: Пригласить принять участие в программе "Пусть говорят" 4х месячного Гимадеева Амира (у малыша ретинобластома - рак глаз) и его родителей." на Change.org.

Это важно. Подпишете? Вот ссылка:

http://www.change.org/ru/петиции/пер...share_petition

Спасибо!

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Виола. спасибо. Очень ценный материал.

----------


## Irina61

Девочки, увидела ролик к 9 мая, не знаю, празднуют ли у вас этот праздник, вот ссылка на мультфильм 

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 10 or greater.**

----------


## ВИОЛA

[QUOTE=Любовь Коробко;4848599]ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, НУЖНА ВАША ПОМОЩЬ!

Я только что подписал(а) петицию "Первый канал: Пригласить принять участие в программе "Пусть говорят" 4х месячного Гимадеева Амира (у малыша ретинобластома - рак глаз) и его родителей." на Change.org.

Это важно. Подпишете? Вот ссылка:

http://www.change.org/ru/петиции/пер...share_petition

----------


## ВИОЛA

Девочки! Спасибо вам всем за отзывы! Очень рада быть вам полезной! А ведь есть такие люди, которые в тихушку скачают  и, как говорится,  - "ни здравствуй - ни до свидания". А я же вижу сколько скачиваний каждого файла.

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Лидия 13

Виола,на счёт подписки, показывает, что страницы такой нет))

----------


## Лидия 13

Девочки, может понадобиться....
День единства народов Казахстана. 
Дети входят под музыку и встают полукругом.
Ведущая: Құрметті қонақтар, сүйықті балалар. Бірінші мамырмен кұттіқтаймыз!

1.Сегодня день особенный,
   Встречаем праздник мы.
   В уютном светлом зале –
   День Дружбы и Весны!
2.И солнышко лучистое
   Смеётся и поёт,
   На праздник Первомайский
   Гостей оно зовёт.
3.Собрались все народы
   Под небом голубым
   Мы под крылом свободы.
   Войны мы не хотим!
4.Мамыр келді, Мамыр келді!
   Бүгін ел қуанады.
   Мамыр келді, Мамыр келді!
   Балалар өлең айтады.
5.Наш детский сад веселый
   Встречает Первомай.
   И песенку весеннюю
   Скорее запевай!


Исполняется песня «1 мая» Н.Овсянниковой
Дети садятся на стульчики.
Ведущая: О, Казахстан! Ты – жизнь в чистом прозрачном виде.
Ты – солнце, поднимающееся из-за гор, ты – озеро, ты – лес, ты – соловей, ты – земля,
Ты – свет, ты – человек, ты – цветок, ты – воздух, ты – мать. Всё это - моя жизнь, подаренная тобой, родная страна моя, Родина – Казахстан!
В нашей Республике дружно живут и работают люди разных национальностей: казахи, немцы, русские, украинцы, корейцы, евреи, татары и многие другие. Каждый народ имеет свою богатую культуру. От поколения к поколению передаются обычаи и традиции. По-разному рассказывают сказки разные народы, поют разные песни детям в колыбели, но в одном они едины: их объединяет желание быть счастливыми и жить в мире. «Сила птицы - в крыльях, сила человека – в дружбе» - говорит казахская пословица.  Ой, слышите звучит музыкальный инструмент. Что это за инструмент? Какого народа? Правильно! (Домбра, конырау, туяк-тас).Встречайте, старшая группа «А» представит нам культуру казахского народа.
                                                          Старшая «А»
Воспитатель: Посмотрите на костюмы. Они красочны, нарядны…(рассказ о казахском костюме пока дети выстраиваются на танец)
Дети: 

1.В Казахстане мы живем, 
Любим мы свой край родной
Он хорош зимой и летом,
А особенно весной!
2. На джайляу шум и топот
Слышен с самого утра.
Соревнуются джигиты,
Здесь и танец и игра! 

                                ♫ Исполняется: Казахский танец: «Кора жорга».
Приглашаются гости. Они встают и с места повторяют движения танца.

Воспитатель: В праздники  проводились различные  игры, соревнования, состязания, где казахский народ показывал свою силу, ловкость, ум, таланты. Какие казахские игры вы знаете?
Дети: байга, айтыс, перетяни канат, такия-тюбитейка.
Воспитатель: Правильно ребята! Вот мы с вами в одну из них и поиграем. Это казахская народная игра: «Такия» «Тюбитейка»! Священный - головной убор, один из элементов казахского национального костюма. Тюбетейка представляет собой легкую летнюю шапочку из бархата, парчи или глазета. В старину их обшивали по краю мехом бобра, выдры, белки, украшали серебряной и золотой тесьмой. Тюбетейка охраняла от жары и палящего солнца и символически имела форму круга олицетворяющего дом, очаг.

                                                  ♫ Игра: «Такия» (1-3 раза)
                                  Приглашаются поиграть дети других групп.

Воспитатель: Богат казахский язык мудрыми высказываниями, пословицами, сказками, загадками. Мы сейчас проверим, как вы знаете казахский язык. Я показываю вам картинку, а вы, называете это слово, на казахском языке договорились?....5-6 картинок.
Молодцы ребята! А мы предлагаем вам вспомнить казахскую весёлую песню «Бауырсак» Что такое бауырсак? Правильно это казахское  национальное блюдо! 

                                                        ♫ Песня «Бауырсак»

Ведущая: Слышите, музыка в дали звучит, что за музыкальный инструмент так красиво поёт?....... Правильно, это узбекский духовой инструмент балабан. 
А вот и гости в детский сад
С узбекистана к нам спешат.
Встречайте, у нас в гостях, старшая группа «Б». Она познакомит нас с традициями и культурой узбекского народа! 
Девочка-узбечка: Ты белым золотом одета,
                               Ты вся, как золотой хирман,
                               Республика тепла и света,
                               Мой солнечный Узбекистан.

        ♫Дети выстраиваются на танец, 
воспитатель, говорит немного о костюмах узбекского народа.
Воспитатель: «Чай не пьешь – откуда силы берешь»? Без такого вкусного напитка как чай не проходит не один праздник. Его нужно было не просто приготовить по особому рецепту, но и правильно падать.
 «Вы когда-нибудь бывали в чайхане?
Под навесом камышовки, на ковре,
Чай зеленый распивали при луне
Или в полдень, забывая о жаре?»
Уважение к этому дивному напитку было настолько сильным и употребление чая было настолько популярным, что строились специальные летние и зимние помещения, которым торжественно давалось название – «Чойхона» - они выполняют единую задачу – объединить людей, дать возможность за ароматным чаем спокойно обсудить последние новости.
                                                        ♫ Танец «Чайхана»

Воспитатель: В этой веселой узбекской на родной игре можно одновременно занять 15—20 и больше человек. Все участники садятся на корточки. для игры нужен цветной халат «чапан» (отсюда и название игры). Если же халата нет, можно использовать мяч в цветной матерчатой оболочке. Это также придает игре красочность и сохраняет все элементы забавного состязания.
Игра заключается в следующем: халат или мяч быстро передается по рукам внутри круга сидящих, а водящий, бегая по внешней стороне круга, старается поймать игрока в тот момент. когда он не успел еще передать «чапан» соседу. Играющие стараются как можно быстрее передавать и принимать «чапан». Как только игрок с «чапаном» пойман, он становится на место водящего, а водящий садится в круг, и «чапан снова начинает быстро переходить из рук в руки.
Игра развивает ловкость, находчивость, вселяет бодрость, веселье.

                                                        ♫ Игра «Чапан-куль» (1-3)
     Приглашаются поиграть дети других групп.

Ведущая: Вот опять звучит музыка, а это что за инструменты звучат? …(балалайка, свирель, рожок) Правильно, это русские  народные инструменты.

На деревьях вскрылись почки, появляются листочки, 
Зеленеет лес и луг, оживает всё вокруг.
Люди семена сажают и конечно же мечтают,
Быть с богатым урожаем, с хлебом, овощами, чаем!
У русских - картофель, у белорусов – картошка,
Давайте, друзья, поиграем немножко.
Чтобы картошку сварить, её надо посадить.
Вот картошка, а вот огород.
Кто сажать картошку готов?

                   ☺ Проводится русская игра: «Кто быстрее посадит картошку?»

Хорошо, что зелен май к нам с весной пришел в наш край! Гр.Жулдыз
Май, май весело встретим, май, май радостно детям.
Хорошо весной гулять – и весну-красну встречать.
Ну-ка в круг выходи, хоровод-дружбы заводи!

                               ♫ Исполняется хоровод-дружбы: «Весна» 
Ведущая: Для всех друзей, из разных стран –
                    Гостеприимен Казахстан!
                    С Днём единства народов поздравляем,
                    Жить в дружбе, согласии желаем!
Воспитатель: 2. Какое веселое майское солнце.
Деревья надели зеленый наряд.
Мы скажем все вместе
Пусть слышат повсюду:
Дети: Да здравствует дружба ребят!
Воспитатель3. Сколько веселых и радостных лиц.
Знайте, у дружбы нигде нет границ!
Знают дети на планете,
Что дружба и мир дороже всего на свете!
Вместе: Сау болыңдар, друзья!
                       ♫ Дети выходят из зала: «Ағайыңбыз бәріміз» М. Әубәкіров.

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Виола,на счёт подписки, показывает, что страницы такой нет))


Это Люба написала, а не я.Я цитировала ее сообщение  и попросила проверить ссылку, у меня тоже не открылась.
 Только что то не вписалась моя просьба.  :No2:

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Людочка, огромнейшее спасибо!

----------


## Tauran

> ДОРОГИЕ КОЛЛЕГИ, НУЖНА ВАША ПОМОЩЬ!
> 
> Я только что подписал(а) петицию "Первый канал: Пригласить принять участие в программе "Пусть говорят" 4х месячного Гимадеева Амира


У меня тоже страница не открывается

----------


## Захарова Ольга

девочки вот нашла на соседнем форуме поделились, мне очень понравилось и я решила поделиться с вами ( очень надеюсь что автор ДЕТСКАЯ на меня не обидится) Диспансеризация http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgXpHhoIUVU
а вот слова
Диспансеризация
Лор
Ну, с, покажите Ваш язык. Он весь засох, прилип, поник.
Ну, что вы натворили- Так много говорили!

Леченье надо нам начать- Придется годик помолчать.

Голосовые связки надорваны и вязки.
Если хотите говорить- Вам год не петь,
Не пить, не кушать. Будет это щадящая диета.
Терапевт
Желудок, печень, потроха И селезенка так плоха.
Ах, эта группа номер шесть- Вам, на больничный надо сесть!
Пошла по телу желтизна Откройте, пожалуйста, ротик.
У Вас зеленая слюна, И никакой анализ!
Я прямо Вам сказать должна Надолго к нам попались!
Окулист
Ну что ж, закройте левый глаз. Проверим зрение сейчас.
Вот старая таблица Она нам пригодится
Вам эта строчка не видна? Что, расплывается она?
У Вас на оба глаза ноль, И, даже брови съела моль. Наденьте эти очки!
Ренгенолог
Вот снимок. Что я Вам скажу: Я здесь вообще не нахожу Здорового местечка.
У Вас распухла голова И шея держится едва.
Уж больно Вы беспечны… Да с!..Но на ноги поставим Вас. Врачи мы высший класс!
Кардиолог
Что толку здесь лежать? Старайтесь как-нибудь дышать. Где Ваше сердце? Что за стук?
Ведущий: И здесь прибор сломался вдруг…
А на кариограмме, по синусоиде много раз- Шестая группа любит вас!

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> Это Люба написала, а не я.Я цитировала ее сообщение и попросила проверить ссылку, у меня тоже не открылась.
> Только что то не вписалась моя просьба.


Наверно, закончилось время. Я успела подписать.

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Девочки, сценарий выпускного для казахской группы. Немного доработала в этом году.

http://files.mail.ru/CA67D8DD66B2470583EE9B56FA168450

----------


## Helenbird

Добрый день! Хочу поделиться идеей на финал выпускного, которая стала традицией в нашем детском саду. Каждому ребенку дарим белый бумажный самолетик. Один ребенок читает стих: 

Ученье светлой жизни суть,
Вы все мечты своей пилоты!
Давайте вместе в школьный путь
Отправим счастья самолеты.

Поем песню "Наш самолет" муз. А. Филиппенко (Ладушки, Праздник каждый день, средняя гр.), а слова переделала.

Самолет наш летит,
под крылом мотор гудит.
в  новый день, в школьный год 
мчится самолет.

Мы летим, мы летим
и в окошечко глядим.
Позади детский сад,
школа ждет ребят!

В небе тучки плывут,
Пассажиров мамы ждут.
Мы летим в первый класс -
провожайте нас!

После песни на счет "три" дружно запускаем самолеты

Есть еще перевод песни на каз.яз. Если нужно, пишите. И минус есть, но пока не знаю как загружать музыку сюда...

----------


## лариса 25

Людмила, громаднейшее спасибо!!! Вы - настоящая пчелка-труженица, не устаете делиться материалом (мы же все понимаем, сколько времени надо потратить на то, чтобы журнал отсканировать и загрузить на файлообменник). Низкий поклон за ваш труд!!!  :Ok:

----------


## cziv

Вика привет, скинь мне пожалуйста день Астаны что то у меня не открывается ссылка.

----------


## ольга-rostov

Извиняюсь, просмотрела кнопочку "вкл" Подготовительная https://yadi.sk/d/vgdFMdfhaymnB

----------


## ольга-rostov

Русская группа. Старшая https://yadi.sk/d/yiIPkzloaymk6

----------


## ольга-rostov

Русская группа 2-ая младшаяhttps://yadi.sk/d/AG9-gUwFaymme

----------


## ольга-rostov

Средние группы. 2 сценария https://yadi.sk/d/wNXISO3waymke  и https://yadi.sk/d/BLDMtQBPaymj5

----------


## Рушана Раяновна

https://yadi.sk/d/wNXISO3waymke
Вы большая молодец,Ольга!!!! Замечательные сценарии

----------


## лариса 25

> Русская группа 2-ая младшаяhttps://yadi.sk/d/AG9-gUwFaymme


Ольга, вы большая умница, сценарии интересные и репертуар отличный!!!

----------


## Иделя

спасибо за сценарии

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, посмотрите, не пожалеете. Это мюзикл, ставила летом (на аттестацию сада).Почти тот же материал использовала на осень, изменив перекличку и песенки в начале. И *некоторые* моменты брала на выпуск. Без лишней скромности- успешно. Это Муха -Цокотуха летом https://yadi.sk/d/Pfh14rqjbA4he

----------


## ольга-rostov

Тот же мюзикл на осень https://yadi.sk/d/eCT3yNYkbA6GQ

----------


## ольга-rostov

Это выпускной с элементами предыдущих сценариев. Если нужно дополнительные пояснения, выложуhttps://yadi.sk/d/6NRB5atbbA6gv

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

nkiev81 (08.02.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## ВИОЛA

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лида-1410

ВИОЛA, спасибо за интересный материал !!!

----------


## Мусиенко

[IMG]http://s19.******info/4c1b7b8f53e4f1ed5ff98447946c82e3.gif[/IMG]Сценарий на Осень для старшей группы. Идея не моя, основа взята из старой методички Татьяны, фамилия, кажется Боровик. Она работала в дет.саду у нас в городе и очень помогала сценариями, идеями, танцами. Давно её не встречаю. Спасибо огромное, Татьяна! Извиняюсь за казахский - нет казахского шрифта. Да, ещё, вместо ведущей может быть Осень.

*Осенняя ярмарка*
_Старшая группа_

*Вед.:* (здоровается каз.яз)
             Бодрящий воздух, ясная погода. Сады и рощи в убранстве осеннем.
             Счастливый пахарь праздничным весельем встречает золотое время года.
             На нивах собран урожай отменный. Конец трудам, заботы спало бремя.
             Для песен игр и плясок нынче время! И в гости к вам, народ, весёлая ярмарка идёт!
*Выход детей* 
_Дети несут в руках атрибуты праздника – товар, «продавцы» рассаживаются за прилавки, дети на стульчики. 

Выходят два ведущих в нац.каз. костюмах, дети:_

*1вед.:* Салеметсиз дерме, курметты достар!
*2вед*: Открываем осенний базар!
*1вед.:* Без улыбки на него идти нельзя!
*2вед:*  Ярмарка!
*1вед:* Жерменке!
*Вместе:* Салеметсиз дерме, балалар! Начинаем осенний базар!
*1вед.*:Слушай нас и мал, и стар! Посетите наш базар!
*2вед.:* Наш базар волшебный, дети! Знаете, товары эти просто так не продают, их за пословицы, поговорки дают! 
*1вед.:* За песни национальные, за номера музыкальные!
*2вед.:* Борода джигита украшение, а украшенье речи-изречение. Звук гонга. 1вед.:Т-с-с! Базар начинается! Народ просыпается! Звук гонга.

*Казахский танец, парный*

_Входят бабушка и дедушка в каз.нац.костюмах (дети)._

* Аже:* Дед, смотри, какой скакун! Наш сарай совсем пустой, купи его за ценой не стой!

*Ата:* О, почтенный, сколько стоит твой худой, худой скакун?

*Продавец:* Обижаешь, отец! Стоит он ста овец!
                     Он удачу принесёт, счастлив тот, кто этого скакуна возьмёт.
                     Ты о мудрости слово скажи, аксакал!
                     Здесь о мудрости слово никто не сказал.
*Ата:* Мудрец, как солнце и луна, всему миру светит.
*Аже:* Мудрость – сундук золотой, который не каждому открывается.

*Продавец:* Хорошие слова, берите два скакуна!

*Ата:* Эй, джигиты, помогите, испытаем скакунов – 
           Кто из вас быстрее платок у девушки заберёт!

_Игра «Байга» или танец «Джигитовка» (мальчики)_
  После игры дед с бабкой уезжают на лошадках.

*Продавец:* Эй, народ, подходи!
                     Есть у меня ещё овечки белоснежные, как свечки
                     И ягнята хороши, разбирайте, малыши.

*Девочка:*    Я хочу ягнёнка взять!

*Продавец:* Надо песню или танец показать.

*Песня «Кошаканым» (ансамбль девочек)*

*Продавец:* Забирай, да, смотри, не обижай!
_Девочка забирает ягнёнка, уходит._

*1вед.:* Базар продолжается – новый товар предлагается.

*Продавец цветов:* Подходи, налетай, цветы осенние разбирай, зимою лето вспоминай! Посмотри, как хороши, для вас танцуют от души!

_Танец цветов_

*Продавец цветов:* А ещё есть листья летящие, осенние, в танце парящие!

*Танец с листьями*

*2вед.:* Базар продолжается – новый гость появляется!

_Танец «Звездочёт» (соло + восточный парный танец)_
_(Звездочёт сидит на носилках ,  его на вступление к танцу выносят 4 крепких мальчика)_

*Звездочёт:* Хочу своих пэри я наградить, наряды осенние им подарить.

*Продавец платьев:* Заходи ко мне, уважаемый, из Парижа я платья привёз.
                                       Сама осень мне их пошила из мечтаний и призрачных грёз.
_Показ осенних моделей_

*Звездочёт:* Превосходно, забираю всех и сразу, будет отрада моему глазу.
_Уводит моделей за собой._

*Продавец платочков:* А вот платочки разные, зелёные, красные
                                            Платочки расписные, платочки кружевные!
                                            Налетай! За стихи об осени разбирай!

_Стихи об осени (каз.яз.)_
_Все платочки отдают девочкам_

_Песня – хоровод «Осень постучалась к нам»_

*Девочка с платочком:* За песню свою угощение просим…
                                             Что ещё подарит нам осень?

*Продавец овощей*: Кто желает овощей
                                     Для наваристых борщей?
                                     Ох, крепка моя капуста! Что вы ищите?
*Девочка (осматривая капусту):* Там пусто! А в народе говорили – в ней детишек находили!

*Продавец овощей:* Вам не нравится капуста…Дам других вам овощей и для супа и для щей. Но сначала помогите, овощи мне разберите.

*Игра с овощами*

*Продавец овощей:* Ради ярмарки весёлой денег вовсе не берём,
                                     Мы за пляску удалую овощи вам отдаём!

*Танец "Хип-хоп" (мальчики)*

*Сценка «Жадный бай на базаре» (взрослые)*

*Игра с баем «Чай-чай»

Танец с пиалушками*

*Продавец хлеба:* Подходите, подходите, мои бублики купите!
                                 Мимо вам не дам пройти, их вкуснее не найти!

_Двое детей подходят к продавцу, читают стихи о хлебе._

*1реб.:* Вот он, хлебушко душистый, с хрусткой корочкой витой.
            Вот он тёплый, золотистый, словно солнцем налитой!
*2реб.:* В нём здоровье наше, сила, в нём чудесное тепло;
            Сколько рук его растило, охраняло, берегло!

_К ним подходит продавец хлеба:_
*Продавец хлеба:* Да, не сразу стали зёрна хлебом тем, что на столе,
                                 Люди долго и упорно потрудились на земле.
                                Вам, за вашу доброту, каравай я подарю!
_Те же дети:_
*1реб.:* Вот спасибо, всем дадим! Всех друзей мы угостим!
*2реб.:* Будет хлеб – будет и песня!

*Финальная песня "Детство - это я и ты" Л. Мельникова*
_Дети выходят из зала – впереди ребёнок с караваем._ [IMG]http://s19.******info/391bee274f4958a07c8e151f546d1971.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мусиенко

> Тот же мюзикл на осень https://yadi.sk/d/eCT3yNYkbA6GQ


Классный сценарий! Весёлый, не затянутый! Интересные идеи! Спасибо, Оля, вы мастер! [IMG]http://s8.******info/17c06422229372dc788db62416aee7fe.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ольга-rostov

[quote="Мусиенко;4910411"]Игра с баем «Чай-чай»[/quo
Скажите пожалуйста, сто за игра, как проводится?

----------


## ольга-rostov

> Игра с баем «Чай-чай»


Скажите пожалуйста, что это за игра?

----------


## ольга-rostov

Может кому нужен выпускной для казахской группы. Чужой, нашла на другом сайте https://yadi.sk/i/Zh-PJ1-ObaqFb

----------


## ольга-rostov

День дошкольного работника. https://yadi.sk/d/OV3jYL0ibcGrV  Сценарий + музыка

----------


## Анечка1986

> День дошкольного работника. https://yadi.sk/d/OV3jYL0ibcGrV  Сценарий + музыка


 Неплохой сценарий и сценка очень хорошая. Мы ее несколько лет назад ставили-нам всем понравилась...

----------


## Иделя

спасибо за сценарий !!!!!

----------


## лида-1410

> День дошкольного работника. https://yadi.sk/d/OV3jYL0ibcGrV  Сценарий + музыка


СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ольга-rostov

Здравствуйте, девочки! Наткнулась на интереснейший сценарий новогоднего спектакля.Играют взрослые, но можно переделать под себя кому понравится. Полно юмора. Может кого заинтересует? https://yadi.sk/i/n9S80NY7bwP98

----------


## лариса 25

> Здравствуйте, девочки! Наткнулась на интереснейший сценарий новогоднего спектакля.Играют взрослые, но можно переделать под себя кому понравится. Полно юмора. Может кого заинтересует? https://yadi.sk/i/n9S80NY7bwP98


Сценарий, действительно, о-о-очень смешной. :Derisive:

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки, пожалуйста посоветуйте, чем занять родителей, сидящих в зале (не вставая с мест) минуту-полторы, пока дети одевают шапочки мухоморов для танцев!!!

----------


## ВалерияВ

> Девочки, увидела ролик к 9 мая,


Ирина, большое спасибо!  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## вау

> Здравствуйте, девочки! Наткнулась на интереснейший сценарий новогоднего спектакля.Играют взрослые, но можно переделать под себя кому понравится. Полно юмора. Может кого заинтересует? https://yadi.sk/i/n9S80NY7bwP98


А у меня пишет: Ничего не найдено (((((((

----------


## Елена Курлюк

*Девочки, дорогие! SOS!Помогите чем можете! Срочно нужна музыкальная драматизация на городской конкурс. Но время ограниченное10-15 минут. А руководство требует, чтобы было трехязычие! Всю голову сломала.Идея крутится в голове-путешествие по 3-м сказкам: русская, английская, казахская, а как это все сложить, пока не могу придумать! Может у кого-то есть идеи, поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НУЖНО СРОЧНО! Конкурс 27 ноября!*

----------


## лариса 25

> *Девочки, дорогие! SOS!Помогите чем можете! Срочно нужна музыкальная драматизация на городской конкурс. Но время ограниченное10-15 минут. А руководство требует, чтобы было трехязычие! Всю голову сломала.Идея крутится в голове-путешествие по 3-м сказкам: русская, английская, казахская, а как это все сложить, пока не могу придумать! Может у кого-то есть идеи, поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! НУЖНО СРОЧНО! Конкурс 27 ноября!*


Можно взять самое простое - колобка. Пусть его баба и дед отправят поздравить внучку с днем рождения. По дороге он может встретить персонажа английской сказки и тот предложит поздравить песенкой на английском, затем персонажа казахской сказки и т.д. в конце все герои собираются у внучки и поздравляют ее.

----------


## Елена Курлюк

> Можно взять самое простое - колобка. Пусть его баба и дед отправят поздравить внучку с днем рождения. По дороге он может встретить персонажа английской сказки и тот предложит поздравить песенкой на английском, затем персонажа казахской сказки и т.д. в конце все герои собираются у внучки и поздравляют ее.


*Спасибо, большое! Идея отличная! Что-нибудь придумаю. Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## julbarsik

Девочки. А кто проводит развлечение к 1 декабря. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## лариса 25

> Девочки. А кто проводит развлечение к 1 декабря. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Если честно, у муз.руководителя в декабре хватает подготовке к Дню Независимости и Новому году, поэтому к 1 декабря воспитатели проводят тематические занятия.

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки, нашла представление для Снегурочки, может я ошибаюсь, но, кажется, такое не встречалось.
Я живу у Дедушки, Дедушки Мороза
Личико румяное и щечки словно розы. 
Мне косички белые вьюга заплетала,
Красивые узоры на шубке рисовала.
Тетушка Метелица связала руковички
Я девочка Снегурочка, самой зимы сестричка.

----------


## flag

Девочки, сегодня копалась в компьютере и нашла сценарии, по которым мы пару раз проводили Новый год
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/42344455 Это сценарий "Мышиный король". Проводили на год Крысы

----------


## flag

А этот сценарий проводили на следующий год.
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/42344483 Сценарий с Врединой, Бякой и Забиякой

----------


## Ликсанна

Сценарий для 2 младшей группы "Носик для Снеговика" на казахском языке. Может кому на следующий год пригодится. https://yadi.sk/i/cYYenekodh6gj

----------

Alena Aleksa (10.09.2018), oksi7771 (20.10.2018), айнур (11.12.2018)

----------


## Зeмkа

Большое спасибо за такой богатый материал!!!

----------


## tatjana_73_14

Цель:
Входит ведущая поздравляет гостей.
Вед.: Мама - самое главное слово на земле, мама! И сколько б тебе не было лет: 3,5,15 или 50- тебе всегда нужна мама, ее нежный ласковый взгляд, добрые, ласкающие руки. Дорогие наши гости! В этот весенний день мы всегда поздравляем своих близких, говорим о любви к ним, желаем здоровья, успехов. И, конечно,  дарим подарки. Вот и к сегодняшнему празднику дети очень готовились. Но я слышу какой-то шум? Что это, ребята? 
 Под музыку в зал влетает Карлсон. 
 Карлсон: Здравствуйте, ребята! Привет, девчонки! Салют, мальчишки! Добрый день, мамочки и бабушки! 
 Вед.: Здравствуй, дорогой Карлсон, давненько ты не был у нас в гостях! 
 Карлсон: Да всё дела, знаете ли… Сколько домов я облетел, со сколькими малышами перезнакомился! А сколько разных сладостей съел! 
 Вед.: А ты всё такой же сладкоежка и непоседа. Но мы очень рады тебе! 
 Карлсон:  А уж как я рад! Ну, раз все так друг другу рады, давай будем смотреть телевизор, скоро мультики начнутся! 
 Вед.: Постой, какой телевизор? У нас ведь сегодня праздник, к нам гости пришли! Ведь праздник необычный, чудесный… 
 Карлсон:  Чудесный, говорите? Вот здорово! А какой? 
 Вед.: Сегодня мы отмечаем женский день – праздник всех женщин и девочек! Видишь, сколько гостей сегодня у нас! Вот послушай, какие стихи ребята выучили к празднику.
Дети читают стихи (группа «Солнышко»)
 Карлсон: Вот и замечательно, мамам и бабушкам  дома некогда смотреть телевизор, вот они здесь и отдохнут! 
 Вед.: Ой, Карлсон, как же быть? Ты хочешь телевизор смотреть, а мы с детьми подготовили для всех женщин праздничную программу. 
 Карлсон: А вы знаете, кто самый лучший придумывальщик выхода из затруднительных ситуаций? 
 Вед.: Я, кажется, догадываюсь! Наверное, это ты, Карлсон?  И что же ты предлагаешь? 
 Карлсон:  А я предлагаю всё же посмотреть сегодня телевизор! Но не обычные программы, а праздничную, в которой будут участвовать ваши дети. А я, как самый обаятельный и привлекательный мужчина в самом расцвете сил, буду телеведущим. 
 Вед.: Что ж, идея замечательная! Ребята, согласны участвовать в праздничной телепрограмме? 
Дети: ДА! 
 Вед.:  Итак, Карлсон, занимай своё место телеведущего и будем начинать! 
 Под музыку Карлсон занимает место в бутафорском телевизоре. 
 Карлсон: Здравствуйте, уважаемые телезрители! Сегодня, в этот праздничный день, первый  канал телевидения детского сада «Балауса» представляет блок передач,  посвящённых Женскому дню. В эфире новости. Самая главная новость сегодняшнего дня  - пришла весна! Встречайте, улыбайтесь, танцуйте вместе с «Солнышками!»
Танец «Разноцветная игра»
Карлсон: А теперь побываем в одной из квартир нашего села. Посмотрим, чем занимаются её обитатели накануне праздника.
Сценка «Три мамы»  В центре зала или на сцене стол, три стула. На одном из стульев сидит кукла. На столе блюдо с четырьмя ватрушками.

 Вед.:  Анеля под вечер с прогулки пришла и куклу спросила:
Входит Анеля, подходит к столу и присаживается на стул, куклу берет на руки.
Анеля: Как, дочка, дела?
 Опять ты залезла под стол, непоседа?
 Опять просидела весь день без обеда?
С этими дочками просто беда,
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка обедать. Сегодня бабушка напекла нам баурсаков.

 Вед.: Анелина мама с работы пришла Анелю спросила:
Входит мама, садится на стул.
Мама.:  Как, дочка, дела? Опять заигралась, наверно, в саду?
Опять ухитрилась забыть про еду?
 Обедать кричала бабуся не раз,
 А ты отвечала: сейчас да сейчас.
 С этими дочками просто беда,
 Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
 Иди-ка обедать. Сегодня бабушка напекла нам баурсаков.
Вед.: Тут бабушка — мамина мама — пришла 
Входит бабушка. И маму спросила:
Бабушка.:  Как, дочка, дела? Наверно, в больнице за целые сутки 
Опять для еды не нашлось ни минутки,
Нельзя же весь день сидеть без обеда.
Уж доктором стала, а все непоседа.
 С этими дочками просто беда.
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
 Иди-ка обедать, я сегодня напекла баурсаков.
Вед.: Три мамы в столовой сидят,
Три мамы на дочек глядят.
 Что с дочками сделать упрямыми?
Все трое. Ох, как не просто быть мамами!
Карлсон: Да непростая ситуация. Ой! Что-то мне есть захотелось. Кажется я худею. Так, надо что-то делать. В эфире программа «Быстро и вкусно» - ой моя любимая! Здесь проходят соревнования поваров под названием «Свари суп и компот». Смотрите! Им помогают мамы. Значит, блюда получатся отменные!
Игра «Свари суп и компот» - мамы держат кастрюли.
Дети делятся на две команды, в эстафете переносят овощи и фрукты в кастрюли.
Карлсон:  А сейчас в нашей программе Прогноз погоды. Синоптики познакомят вас с особенностями предстоящей весны. 
Песня: «Весенняя полька» (гр. Солнышко)
Карлсон: А теперь другая правда! Детки с родителями сидят у экрана, а на кухне льётся вода из-под крана. Кто там моет посуду, лапушки? Уж не ваши ли милые бабушки? Бабушек, друзья поберегите, их побалуйте, чайком напоите. Стихотворение про бабушку. 
Игра «Кто больше соберёт для бабушки шаров»
Выбираются 2-3 бабушки, садятся на стульчик. На полу разбросаны воздушные шарики. Внуки собирают их и относят бабушкам.
Карлсон: Вас приветствует программа «Дела армейские» - программа о военных и для военных. Сегодня в рубрике «Профессия – военный» покажут свою подготовку наши дошколята. Танец: «Солдаты»
Карлсон: Внимание! Наша праздничная программа в самом разгаре. И сейчас вас спешат поздравить участники проекта «Х - фактор». Дорогие телезрители в поисках талантов наша съёмочная группа объехала 100 детских садов, выслушала целую тысячу участников, которые пели, выли, орали и пищали целую неделю подряд. Вот, я даже до сих пор плохо слышу. Но наши усилия не пропали даром и сейчас перед вами выступают лучшие из  лучших! 
 ПЕСНЯ «У всех мамы есть!». Гр. «Почемучки»
 Карлсон: Что ж, пожелаем нашим звёздочкам внести достойный вклад в развитие  нашей культуры. А я с удовольствием сообщаю вам, что настало время для передачи «В гостях у сказки». Думаю, что мы приятно проведём время в  гостях у…. 
 В зале появляется Фрекен Бок, начинает бить выбивалкой по телевизору. 
 Фрекен Бок:  Нахал, негодяй! Немедленно вылезай из этого ящика! Я тебе устрою сладкую жизнь! 
 Карлсон: Опять эта домоуправительница! Мадам, перестаньте выбивать нам телевизор! 
 Фрекен Бок: Я буду выбивать не только телевизор, но и тебе задам хорошую трёпку! 
 Карлсон: Придётся вылезать, иначе она разобьёт весь телевизор и мы не покажем до  конца праздничную программу. 
 Фрекен Бок: Это ты опять стащил мои плюшки? Сейчас я тебе покажу! 
 Карлсон: Мадам, прошу вас, не нервничайте! Такая почтенная женщина, а что себе позволяете?! Тем более в такой день… 
 Фрекен Бок:  А какой сегодня день? По-моему, не слишком удачный, к тому же кто-то стащил мои любимые плюшки! 
 Карлсон: Клянусь, я не делал этого, к тому же целый день провёл сегодня на телевидении. 
 Фрекен Бок: Где, где? 
 Карлсон:  На телевидении, в роли диктора. Правда, дети? 
 Фрекен Бок: Так ты что же, артист? 
 Карлсон: Ну да! Могу и петь, и танцевать, и на любом музыкальном инструменте играть! 
 Фрекен Бок: Ты ещё и хвастунишка! Безобразие! Развелось вас на нашем телевидении! 
 Карлсон: Минутку! И я могу петь вместе с детьми. 
Песня: «Мамина улыбка» (гр. Солнышко)
 Фрекен Бок: А разрешите спросить, какой же это особенный день сегодня? 
  Дети читают стихи 
 Карлсон (преподносит букет цветов Фрекен Бок): Поздравляю вас, мадам! Прошу не сердиться на лучшего в мире Карлсона! 
 Фрекен Бок: Спасибо! Какой вы, оказывается, милый! 
 Вед.: Уважаемая Фрекен Бок! А вы любите смотреть телевизор? 
 Фрекен Бок: Конечно! 
 Вед.: А какие передачи вам нравятся? 
 Фрекен Бок: Ну, я люблю передачи про путешествия, про разные страны…
 Вед.: В честь праздника мы решили выполнить ваше желание. Приглашаем посмотреть наш телевизор. 
 Фрекен Бок усаживается на стул, Карлсон занимает место в телевизоре. 
 Карлсон: В эфире передача «В мире цветов». Посмотрите танец «Цветочки» (гр. Почемучки)
 Карлсон: Вот и подошла к концу наша праздничная телепередача. И сейчас в эфире  выпуск последних новостей. 
Стихи: группа «Почемучки»
Фрекен Бок: Как? Это всё? Я только так чудесно устроилась, а все передачи уже закончились! 
 Карлсон: Мадам! Это же передачи закончились, а праздник – то продолжается!  И мы с детьми хотим исполнить песню: «мы любим маме помогать!» (гр. Почемучки)
Вед: Арсений со своей любимой мамочкой прочитают стихотворение.
Карлсон: Мадам, Я приглашаю  Вас к себе на крышу пить чай! С плюшками.
Фрекен: Полетели, милый! Улетают.
Вед.: Нам праздник заканчивать пора. Давайте, на прощанье поздравим маму песней!
Песня «мамочка милая, мама моя!»
Ведущая ещё раз поздравляет, благодарит за внимание. Дети выходят из зала.

----------


## Мусиенко

* Поздравляю всех с праздником НАУРЫЗ!*

Праздник *Наурыз* для 3 разновозрастных групп. Прошёл весело! Заранее воспитатели групп готовили каждый свой обряд, и самодельные подарки. В большом зале в разных углах обустроили аул для каждой группы. В основе репертуара знакомые танцы (что разучивались в течении года), песни весенние, и новые - наурызные.

*Здравствуй, НАУРЫЗ*
2015

Дети входят в зал рассаживаются по местам. У каждой группы свой «Аул».

*1вед.:* (поздравляет на каз.яз., коротко рассказывает о том, как празднуется Наурыз)
*2вед.:* Давно к нам слово «Наурыз» из Персии пришло, как новый день, как Новый год к нам в дом оно вошло! Брызги солнца вширь и ввысь…
*Все:* Это праздник - Наурыз!
* Вед.:* Он улыбок тысяч лиц…
* Все:* Это –праздник Наурыз!
*Вед.:* Он ровняет день и ночь, он прогонит стужу прочь. Он пожатье крепких рук, он синоним слова «Друг». К нам сегодня приехали  друзья из разных аулов. Вот малыши из аула «Балапан», ребята из аула «Домик», и ребята из аула «Грибок». Все мы вместе собрались, чтобы встретить праздник Наурыз! Песню запевайте – праздник Наурыза величайте!

*Песня «Наурыз келди»*
«Домик»
«Грибок»:
1реб.: (стих каз.яз.)
2реб.: (стих каз.яз.)
3реб.: Наурыз пришёл к нам снова! 
            Прощай год старый, здравствуй, новый!
4реб.: Обиды старые забудем, друзьями прежними мы будем!
            Конец положим мы вражде, поможем ближнему в нужде.
5реб.: Гуляньями откроем Наурыз, начнём веселый наш айтыс.
            И Наурыз – коже отведаем с друзьями.
            Встречайте Наурыз сегодня с нами!

*Казахский танец*
«Грибок»

_В конце танца в зал «въезжает» Алдар Косе._
*Алдар:* ОЙ-бай! Спасите! Помогите! Разрешите у вас погреться, замёрз совсем.
* Вед.:* Конечно, проходи , уважаемый, у нас сегодня праздник. Никто не должен страдать, печалиться. Расскажи, что случилось с тобой? Кто ты? Куда путь держишь?
* Алдар:* Куда ехал я уже забыл, а вот имя своё ещё помню. Меня зовут Алдар Косе. Я живу в замечательных книжках, всегда помогаю обиженным, наказываю злых и жадных.
*Вед.:*Да, наверное, тот, кого ты спасал в последний раз оказался очень неблагодарным. Кто тебя так сильно напугал?
*Алдар:* Да, неблагодарным, таким неблагодарным. Я ей предложил чайку горячего, хотел костёр разжечь, на домбре сыграть, а она меня чуть не заморозила!
*Вед.:* Да кто она?
*Алдар:* Кто?! Старуха снежная – Буран! Она так разозлилась на меня, что бросилась за мной вдогонку. Покинула свой дом в холодном ущелье Аллатоо и рыщет теперь по весенним лугам, морозит всё, что ей на пути попадётся. 

*Вед.:* Здесь ты в безопасности. Мы тебя согреем – малыши, берите солнечные лучики – согрейте нашего гостя!

*Танец «Солнечные лучики»*
«Балапан»

*Вед.:* В честь праздника мы построили аулы и в каждом из них тебя встретят, как доброго гостя. Выбирай любой!

*Алдар:* В аул «Балапан» пойду. Интересно, чем они занимаются?
_Воспитатель приглашает, проводит обряд_ 

*“Тұсау кесу”* (Первые шаги ребенка).
*Воспитатель:* Когда приходит праздник Наурыз,
                          Цветут сады, цветут поля.
                          Когда приходит праздник Наурыз,
                          Весною дышит вся земля!
Сегодня мы покажем вам обряд который называется   «Тусау кесу» -разрезание пут .
По казахскому обычаю, в день, когда ребенок сделал свои первые шаги, в юрту приглашался самый старый и уважаемый в ауле человек. Он должен был перерезать ножом специальные веревки, опутывающие ножки ребенка Завязывает ножки ребёнку. Перерезает путы. 
Вот тебе светлая дорога (расстилает ткань), шагай твёрдо по жизни, не запинаясь! Ребёнок проходит по полотну.   Вот, молодец! Пой, танцуй веселись! Встречай праздник Наурыз!

*Вед.:* Ребята из «Домика» идут и подарки в ваш аул несут!
*Реб. из группы «Домик»:* С Наурызом поздравляем и подарки вам вручаем!
_Дети из группы «Домик» дарят подарки детям группы «Балапан»._

_Алдар подходит к «аулу» подготовитьельной  группы. Здоровается. В это время воспитатель выносит казан._ 
*Восп.:* Проходите, уважаемый Алдар Косе. У нас сегодня праздник!
Почтите нас своим присутствием. 
*Алдар:* А что это вы собираетесь делать?
*Восп.:* Буду готовить Наурыз кожэ. Вот тут посиди, приготовим – угостим!
Уважаемые гости, дорогие дети! Поздравляю вас с наступающим праздником Наурыз!  На нашу землю пришел Новый Год! Пусть этот год будет мирным, благополучным для нас всех!  С праздником вас!  Ұлыстың   ұлы  күні  құтты болсын ! «Ұлыстың ұлы күні – означает  Великий день Наурыз»,   главным блюдом праздничного дастархана был «Наурыз-көже». Наурыз көже — это традиционный весенний суп из семи компонентов :  вода, мясо, соль, жир, мука, злаки и молоко.  Эти компоненты символизируют счастье, удачу, мудрость, здоровье, богатство, быстрый рост, покровительство неба. 

*Игровой показ «Приготовление Наурыз коже»*

Угощают Алдара.
*Вед.:* Малыши из «Балапана» идут и подарки в ваш аул несут!
Аня: С Наурызом поздравляем и подарки вам вручаем!
_Дети из группы «Балапан» дарят подарки детям группы «Грибок».
_
*Алдар:* По традиции на праздник Наурыз устраивали игры. Сначала научимся ставить юрту! Вся работа по сборке и разборке юрты возлагалась на женщин. Юрту обычно могут установить 2–3 женщины и справлялись они с этим делом в течение одного часа.

*Игра «Поставь юрту» (девочки)*

*Игра «Перетяни канат»*

*Алдар:* Спасибо, друзья дальше отправляюсь я. Во-он в тот аул сейчас пойду, смотрите, там что-то интересное начинается! Идёт к аулу «Домик». Здоровается, поздравляет с праздником. Спрашивает. Воспитатель проводит обряд.

*Обряд  « Посади  джигита  на лошадь »*

*Ведущая :*  Раньше казахи вели кочевой образ жизни , пасли скот .Поэтому дети с малых лет  знали животных , ухаживали за ними , кормили и водили на водопой . Когда мальчику исполнялось 5-6 лет  , то его сажали на лошадь , и он считали взрослым . Он уже мог помочь  родителям   по уходу за животными . На празднике   Наурыз  мальчика  посвящали  в джигиты , ему дарили  камши и лук со стрелами . И говорили : « Посмотрите он стал джигитом ,  азаматом ! »  . И вот сегодня мы покажем вам обряд посвящения в джигиты . 

Дети средней группы:

1	Ребенок  : Жақсы  жігіт болады ,
     Сегіз қырлы , бір сырлы
өнерімен алады,
Жүлделерді  түр-түрлі.

2	Ребенок :
В нашем крае все джигиты удальцы,
Все охотники, батыры и певцы.
Об их доблести и щедрости безмерной
По степям летит молва во все концы .

Пословицы и поговорки :

3	ребенок : 
Ерден туған – ер болады !
От героя , герой рождается ! 

4 ребенок :

Ер елдің көркі , гүл жердің көркі ! 
Джигит украшение народа , цветок украшение земли ! 

*Ведущая : *  Выходите мальчики  мы будем сажать вас на лошадь  , дарить вам камши и говорить пожелания . 
Мальчик едет на лошадке – вед. произносит Бата.
Пусть дорога твоя будет светлой , удачной . Пусть  всегда тебе сопутствует удача . 

Жас ұрпақ өмірлі болсын ,
Тұрмысы көңілді болсын .
Ата-анаға мейірлі болсын ,
Өнерге- білімге  зейінді болсын ,
Ағайын –туысқа пейілді болсын !

*Вед.:* Ребята из группы «Грибок» идут, и подарки в ваш аул несут!
*Реб.:* С Наурызом поздравляем и подарки вам вручаем!

_Дети из группы «Грибок» дарят подарки детям группы «Домик»._

*Ира «Байга»*

_После танца « влетает» Буран._
*Буран:* Кто посмел нарушить мой покой! Всех заморожу! В сосульки превращу!(бегает по залу, «морозит» детей) Почему вы смеётесь, не замерзаете? Не боитесь меня?(садится)Не пойму я ,что со мной? Где остался дом родной?
*Вед.:* Ты на празднике большом. Наурыз пришёл в наш дом! Мы сегодня встречаем Новый год!
*Буран:* Новый год? Сейчас зима
*Вед.:* Нет ,уважаемая, ты не права. Послушай-ка песню о весне.

*Песня "Коктем"*
Подг. гр.

_ Во время песни Буран засыпает._
* Вед.:* Уснула Буран, и тепло по земле разлилось…Смотрите, Алдар Косе замёрз!, видно сильно испугался. Что же теперь делать, как спасти его? Знаю… Венок весенний надо сплести. Девочки, выходите, цветы весенние берите! Пусть в  танце родится волшебный венок!

*Танец с цветами*
средняя
*Вед.:* Венок весенний надеваю-чары зимние снимаю (одевает венок на Алдара, тот оживает)
* Алдар*(увидев Буран): Ой-бай, она ещё здесь?

* Вед.:* Не бойся, она спит. Сейчас я её превращу в весенний ветерок.

_Наурыз надевает на Буран венок и зелёную шифоновую накидку с цветами, снимает с неё белое покрывало.
_
*Буран:* Ах, как легка я и воздушна!.. Я весенний ветерок! Эй, просыпайтесь, звери, птицы, весну встречайте, Наурыз величайте! улетает

*Вед.:* К нам в гости спешит Қыдыр  ата – святой старец, благодетель народа, который оберегает, приносит благополучие, счастье, удачи и вместе с тем дарит жизнь. В день Наурыза он ходит повсюду и заходит в каждый дом, благословляя всех его обитателей.

_Звучит музыка. Входит Кадыр Ата с посохом в руке._ 
*Кадыр Ата: *    Улыстын Улы Куны-
                   День Великий народа настал!
                   Он с глубокой идет старины!
                   Ждет его каждый год стар и мал!     
                   От невзгод и печалей	
                    Хранить буду вас я
                                       и ваших детей!
                    Рад вас всех одарить и молитвой 
                                   и силой своей! ( Читает молитву).
                    Благословение  хозяйке дорогой, 
                    Пусть принесет Аллах в ваш дом покой!
                    Пусть Новый год весь будет сыт! 
                    А урожай в жару- полит!
                    Пастбища полны пусть будут трав! 
                    Пусть будет в спорах ваш хозяин прав! 
                    Весна пусть радует теплом! 
                    Гостей пусть будет много за столом! 
                    Пришел НАУРЫЗ! 
                    Радуйся народ!
                    Пусть будет счастлив каждый в Новый год!

*Вед.:* Пой, танцуй и веселись в славный праздник Наурыз!

*Кара жорга*
Общий танец.

*После танца – ШАШУ.*
   Вед.:  Вед.:   Пришел Наурыз! Радуйся народ!
              Пусть будет счастлив каждый в Новый год!
               К дастархану приглашаем, Баурсаком угощаем!

Дети выходят из зала.

----------

Alena Aleksa (10.09.2018), calina (22.03.2016), oksi7771 (11.03.2019), ВИОЛA (23.03.2016), Зeмkа (04.03.2018), Ликсанна (15.02.2018)

----------


## Мусиенко

Жаль, заглохла темка... Ау, люди, вы где? Давайте дружить, помогать друг другу, хоть иногда... Что-то грустно... Ни музыки, ни песен, ни новых сценариев... Творческий кризис... Понимаю - сама такая  :Grin: , иногда и, правда, нечем поделиться... 

Впереди большой праздник 25-летие Независимости, мне русскоязычной очень трудно подобрать музыкальный материал, рыщешь в инете не зная перевода, приходится больше опираться на классику, народные кюи, а хотелось бы что-нибудь современного добавить. Вот сейчас ставлю танец батыров, не могу подобрать музыку. Кто-нибудь ставил - подскажите, коллеги, поделитесь, пжлста, музыкой.

Сценарий праздника *для старшей группы* к Дню Независимости

 *"Гордость моя - Казахстан"*  https://yadi.sk/i/MfPEMVBJwVrfL

Кое-что взяла здесь на форуме, за что огромное спасибо авторам. Но основная тема взята из старого сборника или журнала, не помню. Автору спасибо!!! Конечно, кое-что переделала, досочинила.

Да, ещё, мы в этом году решили не проводить праздник Осени, вернее уже провели его, совместив с фестивалем на День города "Яблочный бум". Поэтому упор сделали на День Независимости - проведём его раньше - в ноябре, в рамках проекта к 25-летию. На каждой группе отдельный праздник. Так будет время и к Новому году подготовиться. Удачи всем!

----------

Alena Aleksa (10.09.2018), calina (09.10.2016), oksi7771 (11.03.2019), Tauran (02.11.2016), Захарова Ольга (09.10.2016), лариса 25 (19.01.2017), Ликсанна (31.10.2016)

----------


## Ликсанна

Вот наш прошлогодний сценарий. 
ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ ПО КАЗАХСТАНУ
Дети с флажками в руках входят под музыку, проходят «змейкой»  и выстраиваются полукругом.
Ведущая: Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости! Поздравляю вас с очень важным для каждого казахстанца праздником – Днём Независимости Республики Казахстан.
Ярик. Айнымайды аспаннан, біздің тудың  бояуы
Көк аспанда қызыл күн, көк аспанда жас қыран.
Алина. Елтанбасы елімнің, ортасында шаңырақ,
Мемлекеттік туымнан, күн шығып тұр жарқырап.
Айсултан. Әнұраны елімнің шақырады бірлікке.
Егеменді халқымның болашағы бірлікте.
ЗВУЧИТ ГИМН РЕСПУБЛИКИ КАЗАХСТАН
Ведущая: Пусть всегда торжествует братство, наша дружба, стабильность, покой!
Казахстан – наша гордость, богатство.
Все. Мы гордимся родною страной.
Алина: Наша страна Казахстаном зовется, пусть светят над ним миллионы огней.
Пусть сердце наполнится радостью, счастьем, пусть песни поют миллионы людей.
Песня «Республика моя независимая»
Назым. My motherland is bright, she gives me light
We are proud you, we love you
Малика. She brings us up, she is our life
She is our soul, and best side
Соня. Нет на свете Родины милее, где других лазурней небеса,
Солнце ярче, звезды всех светлее, где отрадны рощи голоса.
Амина. Нет на свете Родины чудесней, где шумят ветра, поёт ковыль,
Где веселой, звонкой песней музыка летит, провозглашая жизни быль.
“Жаса, Казахстан!”в конце провозглашение на 3-х языках.  Дети садятся.
Слово для поздравления директору сада
Егор. Мой Казахстан – мой дом родной, мне всё в нём мило и пригоже.
Мой Казахстан – мой край степной, и нет мне Родины дороже!
Каролина. Мой Казахстан – ты независим, и над страною вьётся флаг,
Орёл парит свободно в выси – знак мира, счастья и добра.
Костя. Цвети, расти, наш Казахстан, страна моя родная.
Тебя мы поздравляем все от края и до края!
Под музыку входят Верблюжонок, Тулпарчик, Беркутенок, Барсенок, между собой о чем-то споря.
Ведущая: Уважаемые малыши, в чем дело, о чем это вы спорите, да еще в такой день, День Независимости нашей любимой Республики Казахстан?
Верблюжонок: Да вот у меня сегодня тоже праздник, День рождения, моя бабушка подарила мне интересный подарок, а для чего он, мы никак не можем понять.
Ведущая: Ну, во-первых, мы все тебя поздравляем с Днем рождения! Ну а во-вторых, я думаю, мы с ребятами можем вам помочь, ведь не даром гласит пословица: «Одна голова хорошо, а две – лучше».
Верблюжонок: Моя бабушка, большая Белая Верблюдица подарила мне старый, потертый коржын моего дедушки– дорожную сумку для путешествий. В нем я нашел пучок ковыля, перевязанный шнурком, кусочек горного хрусталя, песок в мешочке, фляжку для воды и картину, вышитую шелком на бархате. Значение этого подарка я не могу разгадать.
Все разглядывают картину.
Тулпарчик: Я думаю, что ковыль бабушка подарила для того, чтобы ты стал быстрым, как ветер.
Беркутёнок: А фляжку для воды – чтобы душа твоя была всегда чистой, как родник
Барсёнок: А мешочек с песком – чтобы друзей повсюду у тебя было столько, сколько песчинок на свете.
Верблюжонок: А картина тогда для чего?
Ведущая: Посмотрите, да это не просто картина, это же карта какой то страны. Но какой? Беркутенок, ты высоко летаешь, все видишь с высоты, приглядись внимательно, здесь и дороги, и горы, реки и озера, степи и леса.
Дети: Это же Казахстан!
Верблюжонок: Кажется, я догадываюсь, какую загадку загадала мне бабушка. Ковыль растет в нашей степи. Песок дедушка привез из пустыни, горный хрусталь – из далеких гор, но только зачем все это она положила в коржын?
По-очереди: Как зачем!? Раз ты внук знаменитого путешественника, значит, настала пора и тебе отправиться в путь.
Верблюжонок: Ну, а с друзьями веселей в дороге, как ребята, согласны?
Ведущая: Ну у нас нет столько времени, чтобы путешествовать, ведь страна наша большая.
Верблюжонок: Еще бабушка положила волшебную тюбетейку, с её помощью много времени это не займет.
Ведущая: Тогда в путь!
Звучит кюй Курмангазы «Сары-Арка», на его фоне:
Ангелина. Как прекрасен край родимый: горы, степи, реки.
Край свободный, край любимый и родной навеки.
Максим. В нашем крае все джигиты удальцы, все охотники, батыры и певцы.
Об их доблести и смелости безмерной по степям летит молва во все концы.
Ярик. Мой скакун – из самых быстрых, самых сильных лошадей.
Вот как мчится ровной рысью в даль бескрайнюю степей.
Адиль. Стучат по степи копыта, ведь конь – это крылья джигита.
Казахский танец парами
Ведущая: Наше путешествие продолжается. Наш путь лежит в озерный край – Боровое-Бурабай
Звучит «Ноктюрн» Ф.Шопена
Ведущая. Смотрите, на озере – белые лебеди. Они еще не улетели.
Танец лебедей
Лебеди: Искрится в синем озере вода.  Прощай Ак-Куль, - край солнца и труда!
Нам берег твой, как дом родимый, мил. Здесь набрались мы бодрости и сил.
Ведущая: Давайте и мы вслед за лебедями, отправимся на юг нашей страны.
Звучит «Кереней» К.Дуйсекеева, затем слышится вой ветра.
Ведущая: Ой, какой сильный ветер, закрывайте быстрее глаза, иначе надует песка.
Вой ветра стихает, ребята открывают глаза.
Верблюжонок: Какие большие верблюды, какие у них огромные горбы!
Ведущая: Нет, это не горбы, это , верблюжонок, песочные барханы.
Барсёнок: Какая жара! Пить хочется!
Ведущая: Вода в пустыне на вес золота, ею надо дорожить.
Верблюжонок: В нашем коржыне есть фляжка с водой.
Ведущая: Если сделать по одному глотку, хватит всем.
Передают фляжку по кругу, каждый делает один глоток.
Тулпарчик: Вода кончилась, что же мы будем делать?
Верблюжонок: Нам надо найти Тугай, там мы сможем набрать воды.
Ведущая: Беркутенок, ты высоко летаешь, покажи нам дорогу.
ИГРА «Путники в пустыне»
Дети берутся за руки, двигаются змейкой, до тех пор, пока не кончится музыка. По сигналу «Тропинка», дети кладут руки на плечи впереди стоящего, приседают, наклоняясь чуть-чуть вниз. По команде «Бархан» - собираются в центре круга и поднимают вверх сцепленные руки. По команде «Змея» замирают в различных позах и т.п.
Ведущая. Мы продолжаем наше путешествие через бескрайние степи.
На фоне музыки: Сары Арка:
Майдана. О степь моя, земля без края! Лежишь ты, красками играя,
Вместив и небо, и людей, всю жизнь, весь мир в себя вбирая...
Марина. О степь моя, земля без края! Да есть ли где-нибудь другая,
Хоть в чем-то схожая с тобой, величественная такая!
Танец с колосками.
Ведущая. А вот и родник. Приходят к роднику, набирают воды во фляжку 
Ведущая: Мы сделали запас воды и нам можно отправляться дальше в дорогу. Берегите силы, мы поднимемся в горы Алатау.
Звучит кюй Курмангазы «Алатау»
Барсёнок: Ах, мои любимые горы! Здесь на вершинах всегда лежит снег, в горах – джайляу с сочной травой, и огромные ели. С  вершин далеко видно окрестности.
СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ Е. Утетлеуова «Дедушка Алатау»
Ведущая: Почти всегда наш край в цветенье буйном, а на вершинах гор искрится снег.
Об этом и поют сегодня домбры, опять на танец приглашая всех.
Танец с домбрами 
Ведущая: Нам пора поторопиться, ждет нас встреча со столицей.
Звучит песня «Астана» О. Хигая
Ведущая: Нас радушно встречает Астана.
Полина. Казахстан расцветает, как природа весной,  
Мир и солнце сияют над прекрасной страной.
И летят над планетой дорогие слова:  
Все: Астана – Казахстан! Казахстан – Астана! 
Полина. Отан – деген атамекен, Отан – деген туған жер.
Отан – ана, Отан - өлкем, Қазақстан – туған ел.
Мади. Біздің дала – бай дала, алтын астық айнала.
Астық дала сәулетті, астық Отан сәулеті.
Каролина. Қазақстан – елім менің, Қазақстан – жерім менің,
Саған арнап айтылады, әнім менің.
Песня «Туәелсіз елдің ұланы»
Ведущая: Столица сегодня в праздничном убранстве. Улицы украшены флагами, транспарантами и цветами. Ребята, а кто может объяснить, почему цвет флага нашей страны голубой, а не зеленый или, например, желтый, ведь Казахстан – это страна зеленых степей и желтых пустынь? 
Лена. Синий – это цвет воды! Без воды нет жизни на земле. Если она исчезнет, все степи тут же превратятся в безжизненные пустыни.
Макс Р. Маленький синий родничок – он дал новой жизни толчок.
Вся степь пробудилась ото сна, с водою жизнь прекрасна.
Маржан. А еще это цвет неба. Небо – оно как крыша дома, под которой живут миллионы людей.
Настя. Синее небо над нами сияет, как крыша большого шатра.
Здесь люди живут, горя не зная, всем мира желая, добра.
Настя. И солнце на нашем флаге не случайно – оно дает жизнь и тепло всему на земле.
Ведущая: Беркутенок, а на флаге случайно не твой портрет? Оказывается ты у нас важная птица!
Беркутёнок: Это не я. Я еще совсем маленький, а вот взрослые беркуты действительно пользуются уважением среди птичьего народа.
Тулпарчик: А мои родственники изображены на гербе Казахстана. У небесных коней и их родственников – коней обычных, тоже много заслуг перед людьми. Конь в степи – первый помощник и друг человека.
Ведущая. Под щедрым солнцем золотым, под ясным небом голубым,
Мой герб и флаг в себя вобрали весь мир степей, родные дали.
Лаура. Азаттық жері, Қазақтың елі,
Шаттыққа толы бүгінгі төрі.
Достықты берік, еткен бір серік,
Бейбіт күн тұрсын сәулесін төгіп.
Ведущая: Прекрасен наш мир, прекрасна страна!
Все дети. Цвети, Казахстан, родная земля!
Перестроение «Наш Казахстан»
Ведущая. С праздником вас, дорогие гости и дети. Пусть в нашем независимом Казахстане всегда будут Единство, Мир и Благоденствие! Пусть каждый день поют, танцуют и смеются дети  - дети Республики Казахстан! Счастья вам, здоровья, достатка, преуспевания! Пусть сбываются самые светлые надежды и мечты нашего народа, пусть в каждом доме будет радость, взаимопонимание и любовь. 
Шашу.

----------

Alena Aleksa (10.09.2018), calina (31.10.2016), Tauran (02.11.2016), лариса 25 (19.01.2017)

----------


## calina

А я нашла вот такое стихотворение-длинновато ,правда.Но можно ребёнку постарше дать выучить...
Ода Казахстану
Наталичка Павленко
Я хочу рассказать вам о чудной стране,
О стране мне родной,ставшей родиной мне.
Той которую сердцем как маму люблю,
Той которой я издавна песни пою.

У подножья великих,заснеженных гор
Диких,ярких тюльпанов цветастый ковер.
Купол неба лазурь и озер синева-
Это все моя милая сердцу страна!

По весне расцветает невестою сад,
Летом гроздьями спеет в садах виноград.
И хлебов золотых колосятся поля-
Это все моя милая сердцу страна!

Я ведь знаю была ты в оковах врага
И не раз,и не два ты рабыней была.
Жгли тебя и топтали и трупы коней
Еще долго ласкали шелка ковылей.

От пожарищ и смрада темен был небосвод,
Но поднялся с колен твой сплоченный народ.
И бежала в испуге разбитая рать
И победу свою враг не смог удержать.

Пусть народы твои разных наций и вер
Для людей всей земли будут дружбы пример!
Как любить этот мир,как в беде помогать.
Лишь тогда будет солнце над всеми сиять.

Ведь не зря флаг страны словно небо без туч,
В чистой той синеве солнца яркого луч.
Ну а крылья орла словно множество рук
Тех народов ,что в том государстве живут.

Мир тебе!!! 
О страна наших гордых отцов,
Победивших в сражениях многих врагов.
Счастья и доброты,мудрых,смелых сынов,
А для внуков твоих не цепей,не оков!

----------

laluz07 (28.12.2016), Tauran (02.11.2016), Мусиенко (17.03.2018)

----------


## ТаняТанечкаТанюша

«Алтын күз мерекесі!» 
 (даярлық және ересек тобына арналған ертеңгілік)
Кейіпкерлер:
Жүргізүші, Алтын күз, Тұмау
Балалар:
Көкөністер мен жемістер
Музыкамен балалар залға кріп жарты шеңбер құрып тұрады.
Жүргізүші: Сәлеметсіңдер ме балалар! Міне, көңілді жас бітіп, өлкемізге алтын күз мерекесі келіп жетті. Айнала қызыл, сары, қоңырқай түске боянып, көздің нұрын алады. Мереке құтты болсын балалар!
Тақпақтар:
1 бала
Жемісі мол теретін
Күз дос екен бізбенен
Бәрін тауып беретін
Жомарт екен күз деген.
2 бала 
Утром мы во двор идем,
Листья сыплются дождем, 
Под ногами шелестят,
И летят, летят, летят! 
3 бала
Каждый листик золотой- 
Маленькое солнышко, 
Соберу в корзину я,
Положу на донышко! 
4 бала
Көк аспаның мөлдіреп,
Алтын күзім елжіреп,
Асыр салып жүре бер,
Сары көйлегің желбіреп.
5 бала
 Жайдары күз, жарқын күз,
Аяулы күз, алтын күз.
Дәнге толы ен далам
Дариядай шалқып жүр.
6 бала
Жапырқтар сылдырлай,
Алтын күз міне келіпті.
Туған жерін қия алмай,
Ұшып бар құстар кетіпті.
Жүргізүші: Балалар, Күз қайда? Мүмкін адасып, бізге келе алмай жатқан шығар? Кәне біз күзге күзгі жаңбыр Әнің айтып берейк
Ән «Жаңбыр»
1.	Тарс-тарс-тырс-тырс-тырс
Тереземді кім қақты?
Танертең жанбыр жауып 
Балалрды оятты

2.	Тарс-тарс-тырс-тырс-тырс
Тамшылар тамып жатыр,
Егер шықсан далаға
Қолшатырды ұмытпа!

3.	Тарс-тарс-тырс-тырс-тырс
Көнілді жанбыр жауды,
Таңертең біз тағы да
Серуендейміз далада!

Күздің музыкасы естіледі, балалар орындықтарға барып отырады. Залға Алтын күз кіреді.
Алтын күз: Сәлеметсіңдер ма, балалар!  Мені күтіп қалдыңдар ма? Мен Алтын Күзбін! Ормандарды, тауларды аралап, барлық  жерді сары, қоңыр бояуға боядым! Құстарды жылы жақтарға шығарып салдым! Міне сендерге де келіп жеттім, мерекелерін құтты болсын!
Жүргізүші: Рахмет сізге Алтын Күз! Ал біздің балалар сізге күз туралы мақал мәтел айтқысы келіп отыр! Кәне тындап көрш!

1бала
Екпей егін шықпас,
Үйренбей білім жұқпас. 
 2бала
Жердің сәні егін
Ердің сәні білім
 3бала
Егіндікті күз суар.
Күз суарсаң, жүз суар..
 4бала.
Арпа, бидай ас екен
Алтын күміс тас екен
 5бала
Не ексен соны орасың
 6бала
Жері байдың – елі бай.


Алтын күз: Тақпақтарын қандай жақсы! Ал сендер күз туралы ән маған айтып бересіңдер ме?
Жүргізүші: Әрине айтып береміз! Біздің балалар «Егінді жинаймыз» деген ән айтып береді.


Ән «Егінді жинаймыз»


1)	Себетті біз аламыз
Әндетеміз бәріміз
Егінді жинаймыз
Қысқа сақтап аламыз
Алқай, алақай
 Қысқа сақтап аламыз

2)	Біз еңбеқор баламыз
Қиярды да жинаймыз
Бұршақты жинаймыз
Егін жақсы өсіпті
Алақай, алақай
Егін жақсы өсіпті.

3)	Томпақ, томпақ асқабақ
жатыр пісіп домалап
ерінбей жинаймыз
себетке саламыз
алақай, алақай
себетке саламыз

4)	Едем, едем мы домой,
На машине грузовой,
Ворота отворяй
Едет с поля урожай.
Ой, да, отворяй,
Едет с поля урожай.

5)	Жүкмашина айдаймыз
Үйге баражатырмыз
Қақпаны ашындар
Егін келді бақшадан
Алақай, алақай
Егін келді бақшадан


Алтын күз: Рахмет балалар! Сендер дұрыс айтасындар күз мезгілі тамаша. Ал мен сендерге сиқырлы қолшатырымды алып келдім. Сиқырлайды.Қолшатырды айналдырам, балаларды күзгі жапырақтарға айналдырам!
Биі «Жапырақ» (кыздар)
Биден балалар орындықтарына барып отырады. Музыка әуенімен залға Тұмау кіреді.
Тұмау: Бұл не?Ап чи! Ештеңені түсінбедім! Ап чи!Мында неге жиналып отырсындар? Неге шулайсындар? Мен қайда келдім?
Балалар: Балабақшаға!
Тұмау: Балабақша? Ал сендер мені таныдындар ма?
Жүргізүші: Жоқ! Танығанжоқпыз!
Тұмау: Күз келді, күн суытты.
        Менсіз бола ма күндерін?
        Жөтеліп, тамақ ауырып
        Бұның бәрін сыйлайтын
        Тұмау деген достарын! Ап чи!
        Егер дендерін сау болса
        Тез арада кетіндер!
        Мерекені болғызбаймын
        Кәне бұл жерден кетіндер!
Жүргізүші: Ешқайда біз кетпейміз!
             Осында ойнап күлеміз!
             Күзде бізге келіп тұр, 
             сыйлықтарын беріп тұр!
Тұмау: ХА-ХА-ХА! Ақмақтар!
         Күз мезгілі көңілсіз,ызғарлы,
         Ойнауға да ынғайсыз, сонда не істеп жүресіз?  
Жүргізүші: Бақшаға барып көкөністерді жинаймыз,
             дәмді салат жасаймыз! 
             Мықты болып өсеміз!  
Тұмау: Ал мен дүкенге барамын, 
        Кола чипсы сатып аламын.
        Ең пайдалы, дәмді де, түскі асқа кешке де.
Жүргізүші: Кола чипсы дегенің
             Зиян келтіретін тағамын
             Тұмаудан құтқаратын
             Витаминдер жеу керек
             Бақшаға біз барайық
             Көкөністерді жинайық!
             Дәмді салат жасайық!
Біздің аспазшы кез келген көкөкністен және жемістен өте пайдалы дәмді салат және тәтті компот жасай алады. Кәне балалар деген қызықты ойын ойнайық.

Музыкалық ойын «Дәмді салат салат және тәтті компот»
Тұмау: Иә салаттарын пайдалы екен!Витаминдері неткен көп еді! Мен осындай салат жегім келмейді. Одан да достарымды микробтарды шақырайын! Жыл бойы жинап жүрдім!Сақтап жүрдім арнайы! қабын ашып қарайды.Кәне микробтар шығындар,балаларды тұмаумен ауыртып жіберіндер!
Алтын күз: Ал біз микробтардан қорқпаймыз, құтқарады біздерді, пияз деген көкөніс!

Ортаға пияз биі ұлдар
Тұмау: Ой көмектесіңдер! Көзім ашып барады, қымбатты микробтарым, қапқа қашып кетіндер!микробтарды қапқа тығады. Енді не істеймін? А маған бір ой келді, сендерді тұмаумен жұқтыру үшін жаңбырды шақыру керек. Үстерін су болып,  жөтеліп ауырасындар. АП ЧИ. 
Жаңбырдың дыбысы естіледі. Міне жаңбыр өзі келіп жетті! (музыка дождик)
Алтын күз: Ал біз жаңбырдан қорпаймыз, қолшатыр алып, ойнауға барамыз.

Ойын – эстафета «Қолшатырмен ойын»
Балалар екі топқа 5 баладан бөлінеді, әр топта бір қолшатырдан беріледі. Жерге шалшық(шеңбер) кетергі секілді қойылады Музыкамен бір- бірден қолшатырда алып шалшықтан өтіп айналып келіп келесі балаға қолшатырды беру тиіс. Кейін ойын жалғаса береді. Қай топ бірінші өтіп шықса сол жеңеді.
Ойынан кейін Тұмау чукіріп жүреді
Тұмау: Ап чи, маған не болды? 
Жүргізүші: Денсаулық мықты болу үшін спортпен шұғылдану керек, және таңғы жаттығу жасау керек! Кәне Тұмау бізбен бірге жаттығу жасашы! 


Музыкалық зарядка ағылшын тілінде 
Жүргізүші: Міне көрдің бе Тұмау, осылай жаттығу жасап жүрсен ешқашан ауырмайсын! Ал егер осындай пацдалы жемістер мен көкөністерді жесен, мүлде жазылып кетесін! 
Ортаға көкөністер мен жемістер шығады тақпақтарын айтады
Тақпақтар:
Пияз
Асханадан шықпаймын,
Атым –пияз бұқпаймын.
Көзден жасты шығарып.
Тұмаудан бірақ сақтаймын.
Даурен Өсіретін бойыңды,
Дамытатын ойынды.
Сәбіз
Өсіретін бойыңды,
Дамытатын ойынды.
Қоянға да азықпыз-
Сәбіздерміз жазықсыз.
Қызылша
Ақ түсім бар қант алар.
Қызыл түсім қанға-нәр.
Зияным жоқ,біліп қой-
Қызылшамын пайдам бар.
Асқабақ
Бақша төріндегі асқабақпын
Асханадағы дәмді тамақпын
Сап сары боп торсиып
Күтем сені терсін деп
Картоп
Картоп біздің атамыз,
Жер астында жатырмыз.
Бір тамырдан тараған
Ағайынбыз бәріміз
Алма
Пісіп тұрған алмамын,
Тамсандырар бал дәмім.
Жерге сілкіп түсірме,
Ісіп кетер маңдайың.
Алмұрт
Тіл үйірген алмұртпын
Таңсығымын бар жұрттың.
Жақсы өсіре алмайды,
Қараса егер салғырт кім.
Өрік
Мен өрікпін, өрікпін
Табиғатқа көрікпін
Жүзім
Мен жүзіммін, жүзіммін
Моншақ болып тізілдім
Тұмау: Балалар мені кешіріндерші, сендермен қалуға рұқсат етіндерші. Мен енді жақсы болам спортпен шуғылданам, көкөністермен дос болам,сендемен қызықты ойын ойнаймын!
Жүргізүші: Балалар Тұмауды кешіреміз бе? 

Балалар бәрімізбірге күз ойынын ойнайық музыкалық ойын көкөністер жемістер.
1.Қарандаршы алтын күз,  бақшаға келді.
шеңберге қосылып, бізбен биледі – 2рет

2.Жап-жасыл жапырағы, орамжапырақ  
пиязбенбен  қосылып  , көңілді биле -2 рет

3. Қызарыпты қызанақ, қандай домалақ
Бұршақ та жәй тұрмай, биге қосылды – 2 рет

4.Сарбаздар сияқты, қияр да шығады
Сәбіздермен қосылып , бірге жүреді – 2рет

Алтын күз: Балалар, сендермен болғаныма қуаныштымын. Қаншама қызықты ойын білесіңдер, әдемі тақпақ пен ән айтасыңдар! Сендер сондай ақылды балалар екенсіңдер!Бірақ менің де сендерге арнап әкелген сыйлықтарым бар. Бұл жапырақтар жәй ғана емес, сиқырлы жапырақтар.
Ортаға себетті қояды орамалмен жабады.
Тұмау: Қазыр біз алтын күз екеуміз сиқырлы сөздер айтамыз! Сендер көздерінді жұмындар, бірақ ешкім қарамайды. Балалар көздерін жұмғанда, Тұмау себетті айырбастайды басқа алмалары бар себетке. (Музыка на сюрприз)
Алтын күз: Жапырақтар кәне кей, тәтті алма болындар! Ормалды алайын не боғаның көрейін!
Орамалды ашады, алмаларды балаларға таратып береді.Кәне балалар сыйлықтарды алындар!
Балалар сыйлықтарға риза болындар!
Тұмау: Қоштасатын кез келді!
Екеуі: Балалар сау болындар!
Шығып кетеді.
Жүргізүші: Балалар осымен бүгінгі Алтын күз мерекесі аяқталды, сау болындар!

----------

Alena Aleksa (10.09.2018), Мусиенко (02.08.2018), Петушок (23.11.2017)

----------


## Мусиенко

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Очень нужна небольшая сценка на каз.яз. к 8марта для подготовительной группы. Тема любая: сказка, весна, зверята, мама с дочкой, про бабушку и т.д., небольшая, всё, что можно показать на празднике. Пожалуйста, поделитесь, у кого есть.  :Tender:

----------


## лариса 25

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Очень нужна небольшая сценка на каз.яз. к 8марта для подготовительной группы. Тема любая: сказка, весна, зверята, мама с дочкой, про бабушку и т.д., небольшая, всё, что можно показать на празднике. Пожалуйста, поделитесь, у кого есть.


Это ссылка на сценку про мам животных (перевод с рус.яз. "Во дворе идет беседа, это мамы собрались, о воспитанье и о детях разговоры начались..." на каз.яз.). Может пригодится.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dse2/7Bd1AAGhx

----------

calina (29.01.2019), oksi7771 (30.01.2019), Tauran (09.03.2019)

----------


## tatjana_73_14

Здравствуйте, коллеги! есть что интересное на день единства народов? ничего нового в голову не приходит!

----------


## oksi7771

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста сценарием к выпуску на казахском языке и играми. Все ссылки устарели - жалко.

----------


## oksi7771

> Мой сценарий Выпуск - 2012 
> 
> "Сказка про умные башмаки и учёные пирожки".


Светлана, обновите пожалуйста ссылку. если получится.

----------

